# Nerve AM 2010 Thread



## Strider (8. November 2009)

Hier ist er der  Vorfreude, Fragen, Antworten u.s.w Thread

Ich habe mir ein AM 9.0 HS in Orange XL geordert. (Falls jemand Rahmen gegen den braunen aus dem 8.0 tauschen will bitte melden!)

Was für Pedale macht plant ihr zu fahren? Clickies mit Plattform?

Sehr schade, dass Canyon keine Tauschoption auf eine verstellbare Sattelstütze anbietet!

Git es schon hinweise darauf ab wann man ein AM in Koblenz Probestizen kann?


----------



## Simploni (23. November 2009)

Hi Strider,

ja, Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude. Ich hab mich für das AM 9.0 SL entschieden. Pedale werde ich normale Clickies fahren, damit bin ich bis jetzt am besten gefahren. 

Ich muß dir recht geben, wenn Canyon ein bischen flexibler wäre und auch verschiedene Parts austauschen würde (Sattel, Sattelstütze, ect.) wären sie echt super. Klar, dadurch das sie mit großen Magen arbeiten und standartisiert verbauen, können sie so preiswert sein. Aber eine andere Sattelstütze verbauen sollte gegen Aufpreis kein Problem sein und so hätten beide etwas davon.

An welche Sattelstütze hast du denn gedacht? Ich bin jetzt bei der KS i950 hängen geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (23. November 2009)

Zum Thema Sattelstützen habe ich auf der Canyon Tour erfahren, dass es noch kein Modell gibt, womit die Koblenzer zufrieden sind, denn diese sollen z.z. alle Macken haben und unter einer best. Temperatur auch nciht mehr korrekt arbeiten!


Heute habsch mir ein schwarzes AM 8.0er ordert. KW50 solls soweit sein.


----------



## Simploni (23. November 2009)

Hallo Biesa

Gratuliere zu deinem Kauf. Meins kommt erst in KW4.  Viel Zeit zur Vorfreude.

Hmm...was du schreibst gibt einem zu Denken. Im Mountainbike Magazin war mal ein Test drin, allerdings haben die ja keine Langzeiterprobung gemacht. Die KS (Kind Shock) war bislang noch die beste ohne seitliches Spiel. Ich hatte mal die Gelegenheit ein Wochenende lang die Crank Brothers Joplin zu fahren. Trotz starkem seitlichem Spiel wollte ich danach nicht mehr ohne. Wahrscheinlich müssen wir Kunden wieder die Haltbarkeit erproben.


----------



## thto (23. November 2009)

ich persönlich warte auf die syntace ..... dauert aber sicher noch laaaaaaaaange bis diese auf den markt kommen wird :-(


----------



## Strider (23. November 2009)

Wahrscheinlich auch die KS. Aber ich denke jetzt fahre ich das Rad erstmal mit der mitgelieferten und belohne mich dann irgendwann mit einer neuen.


----------



## Jogi (23. November 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sattelstützen habe ich auf der Canyon Tour erfahren, dass es noch kein Modell gibt, womit die Koblenzer zufrieden sind, denn diese sollen z.z. alle Macken haben und unter einer best. Temperatur auch nciht mehr korrekt arbeiten!
> 
> 
> Heute habsch mir ein schwarzes AM 8.0er ordert. KW50 solls soweit sein.



Hey Biesa,
Doch 'n AM? 
Wirst sicher ne Menge Spass damit haben. Und beim nächsten Treffen fährsch die FR-Tour mit


----------



## biesa (23. November 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> Hey Biesa,
> Doch 'n AM?
> Wirst sicher ne Menge Spass damit haben. Und beim nächsten Treffen fährsch die FR-Tour mit



Hey Jogi,

das war ne seeeeeeeeehr schwere Geburt bei mir, hatte bis zur letzten Minute Zweifel!! Kein Witz! Wurd dann zum Schluss ein AM.



> Der Grund?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nächste Tour bin ich wieder dabei, werde mich dann vorher bei Dir melden und mal wegen ner Mitfahrgelegenheit anfragen 

Gruß
biesa


----------



## sugarbiker (24. November 2009)

Na dann freut euch auf die AMs

Habe mein 2010er AM8 am Samstag das erste mal gefahren - das Bike hat alle Wünsche an ein All Mountain voll erfüllt ! (kann das nach 10.500 km und 247.000 Hm mit einem 2006er XC7 gut einschätzen).

Berghoch nicht viel schlechter als ein 06er XC aber im Trail und bergab schlicht eine Wucht. Besonders der Hinterbau gibt subjektiv viel mehr Federweg frei als man es erwarten würde !!!!! Die Gabel ist im Losbrechmoment noch etwas störrisch - aber das hört man öfters - die neuen FIT-Kartuschen brauchen wohl Eingewöhnung. Endlich mal ein richtig gedämpftes MTB.......

Zur XT Schaltung spare ich mir einen Kommentar - funktioniert (X0 war besser),
die Elixier CR Bremse ist das beste was ich bisher gefahren habe !

Fahre noch die PD M520 Pedale, werde aber umrüsten auf PD-M 647.

Meine CB Jolpin R Sattelstütze ist auch am neuen Bike wieder dran - dazu gibts aber extra threads - in Kürze: hat mich nie in 1 1/2 Jahren im Stich gelassen, möchte nicht drauf verzichten - aber Instandhaltunsgaufwand ist enorm - nichts für die Masse. 

Nicht gefallen tut mir am neuen AM die Zugführung der hinteren Bremsleitung oberhalb des Tretlagers: mein Zug verrutscht durch die Bewegung der Kettenstreben soweit nach außen dass ein leichtes Streifen an der linken Kurbel nicht auszuschließen ist. Beobachten !

Warum keine Steinschlagschutzfolie angebracht wurde verstehe ich nicht - zum Glück hatte ich noch einen Streifen von lackprotekt...

Und achtet darauf das die Zugbefestigungssatelitten für Remote Sattelstützen und andere Kabeln mitgeliefert werden (wurde bei mir vergessen...)


----------



## Didjah (24. November 2009)

Hi,
hab mir vor einer viertel Stunde ein AM 6.0 in Pure Orange bestellt, dazu die PD-M 324 Pedale.
Bin ganz aus dem Häuschen
War das ne gute Wahl?


----------



## biesa (24. November 2009)

Didjah schrieb:


> War das ne gute Wahl?




Völliger Fehlkauf, so ne Marke käme mir nicht ins Haus!!




 Schmarrn, viel Spass mit deinem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (24. November 2009)

An alle AM Besteller: Freut euch, iss ein geiles Rad. Fahre das AM 2009 seit dem Sommer und bin einfach süchtig danach.


----------



## Simploni (24. November 2009)

Da bin ich ja wirklich sehr gespannt. Ihr macht mir den Mund schon ganz schön wäßrig. Was mir die Zeit bis zum Erhalt meines Bikes noch versüßen würde wäre ein anständiges Wallpaper. Weis jemand wo man ein Bild seines Bikes in genau seiner Ausstattung bekommen kann?? Auf der Canyon Seite habe ich das 9.0 SL nicht gefunden.


----------



## biesa (24. November 2009)

Simploni schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja wirklich sehr gespannt. Ihr macht mir den Mund schon ganz schön wäßrig. Was mir die Zeit bis zum Erhalt meines Bikes noch versüßen würde wäre ein anständiges Wallpaper. Weis jemand wo man ein Bild seines Bikes in genau seiner Ausstattung bekommen kann?? Auf der Canyon Seite habe ich das 9.0 SL nicht gefunden.



Schau mal hier, sollte passen wenn dus ins schwarz möchtest:
https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-9-sl/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## dasLasso (24. November 2009)

.. ich hab seit gut ner woche das AM7, 2010er modell. nur gut!! finde die bremse auch wahnsinnig. fast heftig, aber so soll es ja sein. hab die welgo D 10 dran, in schwarz, passt auch gut und ist super für AM. die steckachsenlösung wäre ein verbesserungsvorschlag für hinten!! kommt bestimmt 2011..


----------



## T!ll (24. November 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Nächste Tour bin ich wieder dabei
> 
> 
> Gruß
> biesa



Na dann wird dein Bike spätestens da richtig eigefahren 

 viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## Didjah (24. November 2009)

Meins kommt erst KW13!!!
Weil ichs unbedingt in orange haben wollte...

Hatt jemand zufällig Erfahrungen mit den PD-M 324 Pedalen?
Ich kenn mich mit Pedalen überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (24. November 2009)

Didjah schrieb:


> Meins kommt erst KW13!!!
> Weil ichs unbedingt in orange haben wollte...
> 
> Hatt jemand zufällig Erfahrungen mit den PD-M 324 Pedalen?
> Ich kenn mich mit Pedalen überhaupt nicht aus.



Die habe ich sogar noch übrig! Was willsten über die Teile wissen? Ist doch alles ganz logisch, auf der einen Seite SPD auf der anderen ne normale Bärentatze. Habe dann auf reine SPD Klickes gewechselt um gewicht zu sparen und schneller einzuklicken. Weil die Tatze eigentlich immer obenliegt, was blöd ist wenn man mal schnell am Berg ins Pedal will mit dem Schuh.


----------



## Simploni (24. November 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, sollte passen wenn dus ins schwarz möchtest:
> https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-9-sl/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg




Perfekt!!! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Das wird jetzt meinen Bildschirm schmücken, bis ich eigene geschossen habe.


----------



## Didjah (24. November 2009)

Ja ok das is schon klar. War halt soen Affekt-Kauf, deshalb hab ich mir jetzt bissjen Sorgen gemacht...
Ich muss erst ma mit normalen schuhen fahren- hab noch keine mit SPD-Link.


----------



## biesa (24. November 2009)

Simploni schrieb:


> Perfekt!!! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Das wird jetzt meinen Bildschirm schmücken, bis ich eigene geschossen habe.



Mein Desktop schmückt mein AM8.0  , auch mobil. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## Strider (25. November 2009)

Kent jemand den Farbcode für orange für die URL??


----------



## Langley (25. November 2009)

Bitte sehr:

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-6/orange-metal/wallpaper.jpg

und

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-9-hs/orange-metal/wallpaper.jpg

Take care,

Langley


----------



## Didjah (25. November 2009)

Danke, das hab ich auch schon gesucht


----------



## tane (25. November 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> An alle AM Besteller: Freut euch, iss ein geiles Rad. Fahre das AM 2009 seit dem Sommer und bin einfach süchtig danach.


----------



## biesa (25. November 2009)

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich diesen Montag bestellt habe und am Samstag schon mein 8.0er abhole?


----------



## Simploni (26. November 2009)

Das ging aber schnell. Musst unbedingt berichten. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter so, das du's gleich ausprobieren kannst. 

Bei mir läuft der Countdown: noch 10 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (26. November 2009)

Warum dauert das eigentlich so lang? Ich muss auf mein orangenes 6.0 noch bis zur kw13 warten! Liegt das an der hohen nachfrage oder haben die nicht genug vorproduziert?


----------



## biesa (26. November 2009)

Die ganzen Bikes mit den besonderen Farben dauern länger. Die schwarzen oder weisen Bikes sind teilweise sofort erhältlich.


----------



## Didjah (26. November 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Die ganzen Bikes mit den besonderen Farben dauern länger. Die schwarzen oder weisen Bikes sind teilweise sofort erhältlich.


Ja dass die schwarzen und weißen direkt lieferbar sind hab ich gesehn. *Aber warum dauern die bunten so lange, warum, WARUM nur?*


----------



## Kadauz (26. November 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Die ganzen Bikes mit den besonderen Farben dauern länger. Die schwarzen oder weisen Bikes sind teilweise sofort erhältlich.



Schon klar, die Frage war eher, warum?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. November 2009)

weil sie eben erst später im produktionsplan auftauchen. das ist der einfache grund.


----------



## biesa (26. November 2009)

Beim AM 8.0 gefällt mir das Black Forrest Green super. Nur hab ich kein Bock bis KW 15 zu warten. Außerdem ist das anodisierte Schwarz einfach seeeeeehr resistent.


----------



## tane (26. November 2009)

Didjah schrieb:


> Ja dass die schwarzen und weißen direkt lieferbar sind hab ich gesehn. *Aber warum dauern die bunten so lange, warum, WARUM nur?*



weils schiach san!
("...in any colour as long as its black!")


----------



## biesa (26. November 2009)

tane schrieb:


> ("...in any colour as long as its black!")






Getreu dem Motto, ich falle mit meinem Fahrkönnen auf und nicht mit meinem Discobike


----------



## biesa (29. November 2009)

So hatte heut mein ersten Ausritt! War alles Top, habe aber folgendes Prob, mein Dämpfer hinten federt schon beim normalen Draufsetzen rund 65% ein. Fahre bereits 9bar bei 75kg nackt/80kg in voller Ausrüstung.

Jemand ein Tipp?

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (29. November 2009)

65%
Das ist aber viel, schau mal was die in der Anleitung von Fox als Maximaldruck empfehlen, dann weiste wenigstens wie viel Druck rein darf.


----------



## biesa (29. November 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> 65%
> Das ist aber viel, schau mal was die in der Anleitung von Fox als Maximaldruck empfehlen, dann weiste wenigstens wie viel Druck rein darf.



Hab die Disc eingelegt, und die Manual gelesen. Fidne nix mit ner Bar/Psi Tabelle.


----------



## T!ll (29. November 2009)

Also in meinen 08er mit kleiner Luftkammer dürfen maximal 300psi rein, aber du hast ja die große Luftkammer oder?


----------



## biesa (29. November 2009)

Denk schon dasses die große ist:  FOX Float RP23 XX Boost Valve 

BTW: 300psi = 20,7bar 
#

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## tane (29. November 2009)

12 bar, & das steht auch irgendwo (& net nackt foan!)


----------



## biesa (29. November 2009)

Joa mai, werd morgen 11-12bar pumpen und testen, werd denk ich auf 25-30% Eintauchtiefe beim Aufsitzen einstellen.


Und nackt fahr ich net bei der Kälte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simploni (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Biesa,

wie siehts aus. Da muß noch mehr kommen. War die Lieferung vollständig. Ist (Lack-)schutzfolie an den kritischen Stellen? Sind die Bremsen gscheid eingestellt? Wie fährt es sich mit dem richtigen Luftdruck? Hast du es schon auf der Waage gehabt? 

Fragen über Fragen.

PS/ Countdown läuft: noch 9 Wochen


----------



## biesa (1. Dezember 2009)

Simploni schrieb:


> Hallo Biesa,
> 
> wie siehts aus. Da muß noch mehr kommen. War die Lieferung vollständig. Ist (Lack-)schutzfolie an den kritischen Stellen? Sind die Bremsen gscheid eingestellt? Wie fährt es sich mit dem richtigen Luftdruck? Hast du es schon auf der Waage gehabt?
> 
> ...




Joa also,



Sieht so aus wie im Netz, richtig schön, leicht wuchtiger Eindruck, gefällt mir!
Vollständig wars, habs abgeholt. Hab den Verkäufer auf die fehlenden Nachrüstklips, z.b. für ne automat. Sattelstütze hingewiesen, die habe ich dann gleich bekommen.
Bei den Bremsen habe ich jediglich die Griffweite eingestellt. Nach der ersten Tour dürften sie eingefahren sein jetzt, um Weiten besser als meine K18 am GC 7.0
Luftdruck habe ich nicht verändert, waren rund 2.0 Bar. Top für die nassen Waldverhältnisse z.Z.
Steinschlagfolie fehlt! Was aber wohl auf die bereits gebohrten Löcher im Rahmen zurückzuführen ist, wohl für irgendwelche Halter. Ob ich eine Folie nachrüste weiß ich noch nicht. Jemand nen Kauftipp?
Auf der Waage wars noch nicht, habe noch Pedale, Tacho, Flaschenhalter und Ergons GA-1 montiert.
Erster Fahreindruck: Kanns im Gegensatz zum GC richtig krachen lassen bei den Abfahrten, bügelt richtig viel weg, lässt sich jedoch auch schwerer bergauf treten, ist ja klar. Kann aber auch teilweise am Dämpfer hängen der nur 8bar hatte auf der ersten Tour. Nun hab ich mal auf 11-12bar gepumpt! We will see.


----------



## sugarbiker (1. Dezember 2009)

Steinschlagschutzfolie: die hab ich schon zweimal eingesetzt:

http://www.lackprotect.de/bikeprotect.html


----------



## biesa (1. Dezember 2009)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> Steinschlagschutzfolie: die hab ich schon zweimal eingesetzt:
> 
> http://www.lackprotect.de/bikeprotect.html




Isses notwendig bei nem anodisiertem Rahmen? Passt der Schutzbogen auf nen AM, bräucht ja nur ein wenig Folie fürs Unterrohr. 15 bzw, das Set wäre ja dann viel zu viel.


----------



## sugarbiker (1. Dezember 2009)

Hatte es am XC7 2006 auch dran (übrigens war damals eine Schutzfolie ab Werk dran, die aber mit der Zeit sich löste....)

es gibt auch nur für das Unterrohr Folien

http://www.lackprotect.de/downtube+M57a1e393013.html


----------



## Cortezsi (1. Dezember 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Isses notwendig bei nem anodisiertem Rahmen?



Ja, verhindert auch Dellen.
Ich würde bei Canyon nachfragen, daß sie einen Bogen Dir zuschicken sollen. Normalerweise ist es ja einer drauf - wurde also von Canyon vergessen.


----------



## Byki (1. Dezember 2009)

Hat schon jemand Größe S ?

Könnte mal jemand bitte Bei Größe S und M den Abstand Tretlagermitte bis Oberkante Oberrohr am Übergang zum Sitzrohr messen?

Ich bräuchte dieses Maß um die Überstandshöhe zu beurteilen.
Beim PPS System sieht es so aus als ob bei Größe S das Oberrohr höher liegt als bei M.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruß
Byki


----------



## nismo2002 (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich schreib' es zur Sicherheit nochmal hier rein...

Falls jemand ein 2010'er AM bestellen möchte, aber evtl. die Rahmenfarbe tauschen möchte - mal diesen Fred anschauen, Danke!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434748


----------



## biesa (1. Dezember 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Ja, verhindert auch Dellen.
> Ich würde bei Canyon nachfragen, daß sie einen Bogen Dir zuschicken sollen. Normalerweise ist es ja einer drauf - wurde also von Canyon vergessen.




Danke, hab CANYON kontaktiert und bekomme ein Kleber geschickt.


----------



## Jogi (1. Dezember 2009)

Mein schwarzes Torque hat auch keine Folie am U-Rohr. Da sind schon einige Steine gegengekracht > Farbe ist noch dran. Und Dellen wird die Folie auch net verhindern, hab aber auch so noch keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (2. Dezember 2009)

Auf was muss man beim lieferumfang alles achten? 
Scheinbar werden da ganz gern mal kleinteile vergessen.


----------



## biesa (2. Dezember 2009)

Kann ggf, auch für dich zutreffend sein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435071


@THREADERSTELLER: Vielleicht kannst du den Link in den ersten Post von dir noch einbauen.


----------



## Byki (2. Dezember 2009)

2. Versuch:

Hat schon jemand Größe S ?

Könnte mal jemand bitte Bei Größe S und M den Abstand Tretlagermitte bis Oberkante Oberrohr am Übergang zum Sitzrohr messen?

Ich bräuchte dieses Maß um die Überstandshöhe zu beurteilen.
Beim PPS System sieht es so aus als ob bei Größe S das Oberrohr höher liegt als bei M.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruß
Byki


----------



## chaz (2. Dezember 2009)

Sieht vielleicht so aus (vielleicht ist es auch so), weil bei den Rahmen in S das Gusset fehlt.


----------



## Ghostrider_66 (2. Dezember 2009)

Byki schrieb:


> 2. Versuch:
> 
> Hat schon jemand Größe S ?
> 
> ...


 

Hi Byki

AM 7.0 Größe S Tretlagermitte bis Oberkante Oberrohr am Übergang zum Sitzrohr = 420mm


----------



## Byki (3. Dezember 2009)

Ghostrider_66 schrieb:


> Hi Byki
> 
> AM 7.0 Größe S Tretlagermitte bis Oberkante Oberrohr am Übergang zum Sitzrohr = 420mm



Danke,
dann ist das Oberrohr für die betreffende Person zu hoch.
Schade.
Canyon hat hier wohl das Gusset eingespart und das Oberrohr einfach höher gelegt. Für Personen mit kürzerer Schrittlänge, scheidet dann das S aus.
Das war wohl ein Eigentor.

Gruß
Byki


----------



## ChrisPi (3. Dezember 2009)

Canyon kann sich ja nicht an Ausnahmefällen orientieren.Für extrem kurze Schrittlängen wird es auch extrem schwierig ein passendes Bike zu finden.Falls es eine Frau ist gibts ja auch die Women-Serie,aber nur die XC Modelle soviel ich gesehen hab
In so einem Fall kann man sich z.B. bei Nicolai den passenden Rahmen schweissen lassen,hat aber dann seinen Preis...


----------



## criscross (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Canyon Biker

Habe seit heute ein AM 6.0, schwarz, Gr.M.
Bei mir war auch keine Schutzfolie am Unterrohr und Sateliten
gab es auch keine ! 

Habe mal ne Frage zum neuen Fox Dämpfer,wippt der bei euch 
auch so doll trotz Pro Pedell auf Stufe 3.

Bin ich zu schwer für den Dämpfer?
Habe mal irendwo gehört das in den Rädern der Gr.S und M weichere 
Dämpfer eingebaut werden.kann das sein?
Meine winterliche Schwungmasse beträgt momentan 92 kg .
Fahre 15 Bar auf dem Dämpfer,14mm Sag,fährt sich aber wie ne Gummikuh .


----------



## Simploni (5. Dezember 2009)

criscross schrieb:


> Habe mal irendwo gehört das in den Rädern der Gr.S und M weichere
> Dämpfer eingebaut werden.kann das sein?
> 
> .



Hab ich auch schon gehört. Da bin ich mal gespannt. Ich habe L bestellt und habe fahrfertig ca. 78kg. Sollte auf Pro Pedal eigentlich nicht wippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_66 (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
habe an meinem Nerve AM 7.0 2010 *Größe S* eine 170mm Kurbel. An meinem Scott Gr.M hatte ich eine mit 175mm.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage
1. merkt man den unterschied 170mm zu 175 mm überhaupt?
2. Welche vorteile bzw. Nachteile habe ich gegenüber der 170mm zu 175 mm

Ich war mit meinem Scott schon öfters in den Alpen (Karwendel) und dort sind schon extreme Steigungen (Schachen, Karwendelrunde usw.)
Habe jetzt etwas sorge das mir meine 170mm evtl. zum Verhängnis werden könnte 

Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Kurbellänge?


----------



## cos75 (6. Dezember 2009)

Kannst ja mal das hier lesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3094253#post3094253

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3448788&highlight=Kurbell%E4nge#post3448788


----------



## Ghostrider_66 (6. Dezember 2009)

cos75 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal das hier lesen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3094253#post3094253
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3448788&highlight=Kurbell%E4nge#post3448788


 

Danke! 
Hab's gelesen, ist ja ein Thema für sich mit der richtigen Kurbellänge. Ich lasse mich bei meinem nächsten Alpen besuch mal überraschen, ob ich die steilen Anstiege noch bezwingen kann. 
Wenn nicht kommt wieder eine 175mm Kurbel drauf oder ich muß mehr Trainieren


----------



## Simploni (7. Dezember 2009)

Kann jemand sagen ob Canyon die Kurbellänge in Abhängigkeit von der Rahmengröße variiert? 

Z.B.: S+M => 170mm / L+XL 175mm ???


----------



## mas7erchief (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube die machen das so.
Ein Kumpel hat nämlich ein Troque ES in Größe s und da war eine 170er Kurbel verbaut.


----------



## seblill (8. Dezember 2009)

@Ghostrider_66: sag mal, was sind denn eigentlich deine Körpermaße? Bin nämlich selbst am überlegen, ob ich mein neues Nerve AM 7.0 mit Größe "M" in die kleinere Version "S" umtausche. "M" erscheint mir nämlich doch ein bisserle größer als erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider_66 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin ca.1,71m groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von ca.81cm!
Gr. S ist super für meine Größe und dürfte auch nicht größer sein. Hatte auch anfangs überlegt weil der Canyon Konfigurator Gr.M ausgespuckt hat. Habe mich aber dann doch für Gr. S enschieden was auch gut war.


----------



## criscross (8. Dezember 2009)

Simploni schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen ob Canyon die Kurbellänge in Abhängigkeit von der Rahmengröße variiert?
> 
> Z.B.: S+M => 170mm / L+XL 175mm ???


 
Größe S -170mm / Größe M + L - 175mm


----------



## biesa (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 

hab nen Problem mit meiner Gabel, das Bike(AM 8.0) samt Gabel haben keine 100km auf dem Buckel. Bis jetzt auch nur Forstwege, also kein Bikepark etc!


Folgendes:
Die Gabel feder schon durch sehr leichtes Aufstützen auf den Lenker durch. Sie "schlägt bei 80mm auf und geht nicht weiter, das Ausfedern funktioniert!

Habe als ich das bemerkt habe, den Druck gecheckt 5bar. Dachte machste auf 7bar und schaust mal, unveränderter Effekt!
Konnte die Gabel auch nicht absenken!

Bin dann im Lockout heimgefahren, das hat noch ohne Probs funktioniert. Zuhause Druck gecheckt, konstant 7bar.


Hat jemand ein Tipp oder Prognose?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## updike (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

EinenTipp hätte ich: überlege es dir gut , ob Du dein Grand Canyon wirklich verkaufen willst. Ein Zweitrad ist manchmal Gold wert 

Gruß updike


----------



## tane (12. Dezember 2009)

updike schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> EinenTipp hätte ich: überlege es dir gut , ob Du dein Grand Canyon wirklich verkaufen willst. Ein Zweitrad ist manchmal Gold wert
> 
> Gruß updike


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Dezember 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab nen Problem mit meiner Gabel, das Bike(AM 8.0) samt Gabel haben keine 100km auf dem Buckel. Bis jetzt auch nur Forstwege, also kein Bikepark etc!
> 
> ...



Schick die Gabel ein. Entweder an Canyon mittels Rückholschein oder direkt an Toxoholics.
Meine war bisher immer (2 mal) < 14 Tage wieder da. Allerdings habe ich das komplette Rad vor Ort bei Canyon abgegeben.


----------



## biesa (14. Dezember 2009)

So, heute angerufen und Rückholschein angefordert. Werde noch mein hinteres LR dazugeben, da es schon nach 2 kleinen wirklich humanen Touren, einen Schlag hat, was bei meinem älteren GC 7.0 noch nicht der Fall ist!

Die Mitarbeiterin war super nett am Telefon und hat mir geholfen. Werde auch nur die Gabel einsenden, nicht das komplette Bike. Falls ich die Gabel nicht alleine eingebaut bekomme, würde Canyon sogar evtl. Kosten beim Händler übernehmen, wenn das der Fall wäre, wäre das echt ein feiner Zug seitens Canyon.

Bis jetzt kann ich nicht meckern was den Ablauf angeht(gab ja auch noch nicht viel...)

Halte euch auf dem Laufenden, als Termin für die Gabel, wurde mir grob Mitte Januar genannt.


----------



## Chris_Tox (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen !

Habe gestern das AM 8.0 in schwarz und M geordert, soll noch vor Weihnachten hier ankommen 

@biesa: Mal hoffen, daß Deine Gabel bald wieder fit ist und mein AM nicht auch diese Zicken macht. Ist  Dein AM, welches ich auf einem Deiner Bilder gesehen habe in der Rahmenhöhe M ? 

Grüße,

Chris !


----------



## biesa (14. Dezember 2009)

Jop ist in M, glaub 18.5" sind das. Werd ,ich morgen mal ans Ausbauen der Gabel machen.


----------



## JieP (14. Dezember 2009)

Hab seit einige Wochen mein AM6.0 (schwarz anodisiert) zu Hause.
Hab mir die Bremsleitung umgelegt. 
Auch ein par Mal Ghostshifting gehabt; die Leitung war verklemmt an die Kettenstrebe. (mein Fehler). 
Hoffentlicht jetzt alles Klar!
Bike fährt sich sehr Gut! 

I'm Happy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlangen (15. Dezember 2009)

Hab heute mein AM 6.0 bestellt, werde es KW 1 oder (wahrscheinlich) früher in Koblenz abholen. Nach wochenlangem Überlegen ob XC oder AM freu ich mich jetzt wie Meister Eder auf seinen Pumuckl. 

Hab schon bissle gelesen, aber was macht Ihr für Pedale druff, überlege die Enduro Dinger mit Klick und Plattform auf beiden Seiten, wiegen halt mega viel, wobei ich eigentlich aufs Gewicht sch...! Oder doch die neuen XT nur klick?


----------



## biesa (17. Dezember 2009)

So Rückholschein kam heute an, Paket mit Gabel und LR bring ich morgen zur Post. Halte euch up2date


----------



## Kadauz (18. Dezember 2009)

rlangen schrieb:


> Hab heute mein AM 6.0 bestellt, werde es KW 1 oder (wahrscheinlich) früher in Koblenz abholen. Nach wochenlangem Überlegen ob XC oder AM freu ich mich jetzt wie Meister Eder auf seinen Pumuckl.
> 
> Hab schon bissle gelesen, aber was macht Ihr für Pedale druff, überlege die Enduro Dinger mit Klick und Plattform auf beiden Seiten, wiegen halt mega viel, wobei ich eigentlich aufs Gewicht sch...! Oder doch die neuen XT nur klick?



Ich bin der Meinung, dass ebtweder nur beidseitig Klick oder nur PLattform Sinn macht. Hatte auf meinem AM zu Beginn Kombiepedale, sprich Klick und Plattform. Wenn ich aber steil uphill unterwegs bin, und ausklicken will/muss, kommt man gerade bei steilen Austiegen nur sehr schwer in die Kombies. Bin nun auf Klick-Only umgestiegen und bereue nichts. Ich fahre aber schon seit 10 Jahren Klickies und bin sehr geübt. Auch in schwierigsten Situationen komme ich immer locker rechtzeitig aus den Klicks, und rein jetzt sowieso.

Also wenn du keine Probleme/Angst hast wegen Ausklicken, kann ich nur zu doppelseitigen KLickies raten. Ich fühle mich damit viel sicherer/stabiler, vorallem auch downhill.


----------



## tane (18. Dezember 2009)

beidseitig klickies! beim anfahren bergauf an schwierigen, steilen stellen (wenn ich unbedingt das eingeklickt sein brauch) ist nämlich die statistische wahrscheinlichkeit, daß das 2. pedal mit der platformseite nach oben kommt aus unerfindlichen gründen 85% (murphy's law)


----------



## Strider (18. Dezember 2009)

ALso 2 seitige gehen gar nicht! Ganz OK finde ich Plattform mit Käfig ausendrum, vor allem wenn man es nicht immer schafft direkt einzuklinken


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Dezember 2009)

am besten find ich plattform-pedale. egal welche seite, immer draufstellen, fertig. 
und nun lasset die glaubensdikussion beginnen.


----------



## tane (18. Dezember 2009)

imho keine glaubens- sondern eine geschicklichkeitsfrage: die weniger geschickten (wie ich) haben mit den platformp. halt ohne schienbeinprotektoren bald den blanken knochen an der sonne...


----------



## Kadauz (18. Dezember 2009)

Find auch, dass es eine persönliche Eetscheidung ist. Da gibts nichts besseres oder schlechteres. Einfach mal beides ausprobieren, eventuell mal Pedale ausleihen. Sind ja schnell gewechselt.


----------



## rlangen (18. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank schonmal. Also mit klicks hab ich null probleme, da vom renner gewohnt, bin noch nie wegen den padelen auf die fresse geflogen. aber gerade downhill denk ich mir wärs doch schöner ne etwas breitere auflagefläche zu haben, oder. also plattform auf der einen seite und klick auf der anderen hab ich am renner da auch freizeitrad, das nervt aber wie sau!


> aus unerfindlichen gründen 85% (murphy's law) 		[/QUOTE ,genau deswegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_Tox (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi !

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein,

habe mein Nerve AM 8 nun aufgebaut und kann meine Erfahrungen zur schwierigen Frage Größenwahl geben:


Nach den hilfreichen Infos und den Tipps im Forum zur Wahl der Rahmengröße "nimm M, wenn an der Grenze zwischen M und L" bin ich voll zufrieden.

Meien SL ist 86 Barfuß, 1,77m.
 die Syntace ist bis an die letzte Markierung ausgezogen, und das teil sieht so schon richtig flitzig aus.

Sattelüberhöhung mit voll ausgefahrener Gabel: gegen Null (5mm)  also Perfekt !

Bei Gr. L würde der Vorbau durch das höhere Steuerrohr einen cm hoch wachsen, wodurch ich bei meiner SL eine Sattelunterhöhung hätte, was mir zu krass wäre.


Grüße,

Chris


----------



## Didjah (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin 1,76 und hab ne schrittlänge von 84cm.
Hab mein AM auch in grösse M bestellt (Konfigurator)- hätt ichs mir lieber in S bestellen sollen?


----------



## Chris_Tox (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi !

Ne, bloss nicht. Das ist in M schon sehr Kompakt für diese SL.

Grüße !


----------



## seblill (20. Dezember 2009)

Bin 1,77 m und habe SL 83. Mein AM 7.0 hat "M".
Ich hatte anfangs auch Bedenken, dass ich es zu klein gekauft hatte. Aber nachdem ich nun erfahren habe, dass beim "S" letztlich lediglich die Sitzhaltung etwas kompakter ist und das Oberrohr sogar etwas höher verläuft als beim "M", mache ich mir nun keine Gedanken mehr wegen einer kleineren Rahmengröße.
Das wäre nämlich nur dann interessant gewesen, wenn auch das Oberrohr niedringer hängen würde.


----------



## Didjah (21. Dezember 2009)

Spitze dann bin ich ja beruhigt...Danke!


----------



## FWck (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich Ã¼berlege mir, ein AM 6.0 oder 7.0 zu kaufen. 
Dazu zwei Fragen: 
1. Bringt die Steckachse des 7.0 einen spÃ¼rbaren Vorteil?
2. Ist die 'Elixir R' spÃ¼rbar besser als die 'Elixir 5'?

Also, kurz gefasst: Lohnen sich die 200,-â¬ Aufpreis fÃ¼r das 7.0? 

WÃ¤r super wenn ihr ein paar Erfahrungsbreichte preisgeben kÃ¶nntet! 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (22. Dezember 2009)

Moin

habe seit letzten Donnertag auch nen AM 6.0.
Habe mich für das 6.0 entschieden,weil : ich noch drei weitere
MTBs ohne Steckachse habe und dann mal die Laufräder tauschen
kann. Außerdem hätte dann meine Indour Schnellspanner-Autohalterung nicht mehr gepaßt.Den Unterschied der Bremse wirste wohl nicht merken,bei der einen kanste den Bremshebel halt mit nem Imbus zum Griff hin Verstellen,bei der anderen ohne Werkzeug mit nem Drehrädchen .


----------



## Didjah (22. Dezember 2009)

Naja hast fÃ¼r die 200â¬ auch noch die steiferen und haltbareren DT Swiss M1800 LaufrÃ¤der und anstatt der FOX 32 TALAS FIT *RL* hast du dann die *RLC*- die hatt glaub ich noch en paar VerstellmÃ¶glichkeiten mehr.
Ich hab mich trotzdem fÃ¼r das 6.0 entschieden.
Musst aber letztendlich Du wissen ob dir diese Details wichtig sind.


----------



## criscross (22. Dezember 2009)

jau, die Laufräder vom AM 6.0 sind so der einzigste Schwachpunkt
wie ich finde.Vielleicht für DH tauglich, aber nur mit Lift in der Nähe,
Sackschwer, werde die Dinger erstmal bei ebay verhökern.
Sonst nen Top Bike !


----------



## tane (22. Dezember 2009)

Didjah schrieb:


> Naja hast für die 200 auch noch die steiferen und haltbareren DT Swiss M1800 Laufräder und anstatt der FOX 32 TALAS FIT *RL* hast du dann die *RLC*- die hatt glaub ich noch en paar Verstellmöglichkeiten mehr.
> Ich hab mich trotzdem für das 6.0 entschieden.
> Musst aber letztendlich Du wissen ob dir diese Details wichtig sind.



RLC: hat nur den unnötigen lockout zusätzlich
die xt-nabes sind viel besser da selber servicierbar & nachstellbar, die "industrielager" der dt swiss kannst nur mit spezialwerkzeugen ersetzen.
m.e. sind gerade das punkte die sicher KEINEN mehrpreis rechtfertigen


----------



## Didjah (22. Dezember 2009)

tane schrieb:


> RLC: hat nur den unnötigen lockout zusätzlich
> die xt-nabes sind viel besser da selber servicierbar & nachstellbar, die "industrielager" der dt swiss kannst nur mit spezialwerkzeugen ersetzen.
> m.e. sind gerade das punkte die sicher KEINEN mehrpreis rechtfertigen


 
Ah ok wusst ich auch noch nicht. Hab ich mich also mal wieder richtig entschieden bei der bikewahl...


----------



## FWck (22. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe! 

Abschließend noch: Kann mir jemand etwas zu den Bremsen sagen (Leistung, Fading, 'klingeln')? Hat evtl. sogar jemand den direkten Vergleich?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2009)

criscross schrieb:


> jau, die Laufräder vom AM 6.0 sind so der einzigste Schwachpunkt
> wie ich finde.


Kleiner Einspruch! Die Laufräder  sind bestimmt etwas schwerer, aber auch mit Sicherheit haltbarer, denn DT-Swiss ist dafür bekannt, relativ weiche Felgen zu haben. Damit meine ich nicht mal eben einen Seiten- oder Höhenschlag, sondern Beulen von Durchschlägen in den Flanken, die man nicht mehr rausbekommt. Klar, Durchschläge sollte man nicht haben. Sie lassen sich allerdings nicht immer verhindern. Und da, wo jede Sun-Felge oder andere Felgen halten, geben die meisten DT-Swiss Dinger auf.


----------



## tane (23. Dezember 2009)

@bremsen: mein am 7.0- 2009 hat die elixir r (die "5" werden nicht viel anders sein, vermutlich ist die hebelwegverstellung nicht mit handrad sondern mit inbusschlüssel o. so, das wär a wurscht)
(an vergleichhabe ich hayes nine & hayes stroker trail, allerdings beide am ht & in 185/160)
bremswirkung s u p e r! mit einem finger ist das hinterrad ganz leicht hochzukriegen, trotzdem ist dosierbarkeit viel besser als bei beiden hayes! die hinterbremse mußte ich leider nach ~ 3000km einschicken: beim belagwechsel kolben wie in anleitung zurückgedrückt - kommen nicht mehr raus, hebel läßt sich bis zum lenker durchziehen & "federt" nur ganz langsam zurück, keinerlei bremswirkung (ob sich wohl ein dichtring im geberzylinder verwurschtelt hat?) in der zwischenzeit ist hinten eine hayes nine dran (immer gut austauschteile zu haben, wenn man ein versenderrrad hat...), am hinterrad macht das nicht den großen unterschied (außer daß ihr das schleifen einfach nicht abzugewöhnen ist...)

elixir & klingeln: die 203er scheibe klingelt auf asphalt naturgemäß manchmal in einem engen geschwindigkeitsbereich, schleift heißgebremst auch manchmal, & aufs verbiegen bei transport & stürzen muß man beieiner 200er auch mehr achten, am hinterrad muß auch penibel in belastetem zustand justiert werden (verwindungen) - alles in allem aber harmlos (& ich bin der absolute bremsenschleifen-macht-mich-wahnsinnig-paranoiker) & eine superbremse! tät mich wundern, wenn die "5" anders wäre. (die jungs mit den formulas ärgern sich wesentlich mehr!!)


----------



## FWck (23. Dezember 2009)

Danke, tane, für die Ausführung  


Die Hayes Stroker fahre ich zur Zeit auch, da bin ich eigentlich auch zufrieden mit, nur ein früh einsetzendes Fading nervt ziemlich. Aber da schein ich ja auf jeden Fall auch auf der sicheren Seite zu sein mit den Elixiren.
Also klare Empfehlung zum 6.0 und das Geld sparen, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere...
Vielen Dank! 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## nismo2002 (23. Dezember 2009)

vielleicht ne blöde frage, aber finde dazu nix auf die schnelle:

hat die "formula the one" (an den AM9.0'ern) auch Griffweiteneinstellung und/oder Druckpunkteinstellung, wie die Elixier CR?

thx schon mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (23. Dezember 2009)

hab gerade nochmals 6, 7 & 8 verglichen (http://www.canyon.com/tools/bikevergleich.html):
einziger kleiner minspunkt vom 6,0 (den ich aber nicht wirklich bewerten kann & der vermutlich nur bei wildester fahrweise einen unterschied macht) ist die schnellspannerachse, 7 & 8 haben die 15mm steckachse. alle anderen Unterschiede brächte mir nix (sram x9 hab ich, die reißt mich net sooo vom tisch...)bzw. wären mir die xt-naben sogar lieber als die dt swiss wie auch der alulenker (den brauchst nicht nach jeder bruchlandung mißtrauisch beäugen) lieber als der carbon vom 8 . & um  200 bzw  500 (die preisdifferenzen) ließe sich (bei bedarf) ganz schön tunen.
aber wie alles sind vorlieben natürlich individuell! wer z.b. garnix selber macht, also die xt-naben auch nicht selber serviciert, der kann sich gradsogut die dt swiss nehmen, weil ein lagertausch im shop wird nicht viel mehr kosten als die xt-naben zerlegen & fetten.
& zur 15er steckachse fällt mir ein: ein freund mit dem ich oft touren fahr hat die 32er talas mit schnellspanner; obwohl ich seit sommer das 7,0 mit der steckachse hab fährt er immer noch viiieeel besser als ich...


----------



## gabelfox (23. Dezember 2009)

tane schrieb:


> RLC: hat nur den unnötigen lockout zusätzlich...



Nicht ganz richtig 
Das "C" steht für "Compression". Die RLC hat noch einen zusätzlichen blauen Ring zur Einstellung der Nachgiebigkeit beim Einfedern. Quasi das gleiche wie  der rote Knopf für die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit (R-Rebound), nur umgekehrt. 
Einen Lockout hat natürlich auch die RL (L-Lockout). Und unnötig ist der bestimmt nicht 
"C" hatte ich bisher an 2 Rädern und habe es nie wirklich gebraucht. Für viele wohl eher ein "nice to have".


----------



## chaz (23. Dezember 2009)

gabelfox schrieb:


> Einen Lockout hat natürlich auch die RL (L-Lockout). Und unnötig ist der bestimmt nicht


Nicht? Wofür braucht man den?


----------



## tane (23. Dezember 2009)

gabelfox schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig
> Das "C" steht für "Compression". Die RLC hat noch einen zusätzlichen blauen Ring zur Einstellung der Nachgiebigkeit beim Einfedern. Quasi das gleiche wie  der rote Knopf für die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit (R-Rebound), nur umgekehrt.
> Einen Lockout hat natürlich auch die RL (L-Lockout). Und unnötig ist der bestimmt nicht
> "C" hatte ich bisher an 2 Rädern und habe es nie wirklich gebraucht. Für viele wohl eher ein "nice to have".



tatsächlich! so kann man sich täuschen. ich dreh an meinem low speed compression-knopf oft rum (uphill wenig, technisch schwierig down: mehr dämpfung), merke aber eigentlich nix.
da ich altersbedingt höchstens wiegetritt fahre, wenn mir der zumpf einschläft, brauche ich weder lockout noch dessen "threshold" knopf. junge wilde, die vor kraft kaum gehen können & stundenlang reinstampfen, sehen das sicher anders, ich bin in über 3000km keine halbe stunde im lockout gefahren. (auch an der zugstufe hab ich kaum rumgedreht, einmal eingestell paßts. ganz im gegensatz dazu die talas verstellung: das macht den riesenunterschied & da dreh ich viel: bergauf gabel runter, bergab gabel raus, je nach gelände 15x in der stunde)


----------



## Kadauz (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich dachte auch, dass ich sowas wie nen Lockout brauche. Aber jetzt betätige ich den nie. Auch völlig unnötig meiner Meinung nach, genauso wie die Kompressionsstufe... Aber mach einer wird die Features gebrauchen können... Das Einzige was für mich Sinn mach ist der Rebound und das Talassystem. Auf den Rest könnte ich verzichten.


----------



## dvd78 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

bin grad auch am grübeln ob ich mir ein AM zulege. Da plagen mich aber noch 2 Fragen:

1. Rahmengröße: bei Schrittlänge 81 cm und 1,74 m nehme ich an, dass das M passen würde. Zumindest was im Thread zu lesen war bringt das S für größeren Überstand nix, oder?

2. 0.7 oder 0.8. Beim 0.7er verunsichern mich die SLX Teile. War das 2009er nicht komplett XT? D.h. ist das 2010er hier ein Rückschritt? Und, lohnt sich der Aufpreis des 0.8?

Wie ist denn SLX 2010 im Vergleich zu XT 2009 zu bewerten?

Ihr seht schon, viele Fragen....


----------



## biesa (25. Dezember 2009)

Weiterer Unterschied ist u.a. noch der Easton Carbon Lenker. Denk das ganze ist nur ne Gewichtsfrage.


----------



## seblill (25. Dezember 2009)

In Sachen Überstand bringt dir das S tatsächlich keinen Unterschied. Übrigens lauten die Zahlenkombinationen für die AM-Modelle 7.0 bzw. 8.0 
Angesichts deiner Körperlänge könnte aber trotzdem ein S sinnvoller sein als ein M , da du dich für eine Oberrohrlänge von 60 cm schon deutlich mehr strecken mußt. Solltest du aber ohnehin eher touren-orientiert sein und ruppiges Gelände eher seltener befahren würde es immer noch passen. Bin selbst 1,77 m mit SL 83 und habe das 2010er 7.0 seit 4 Wochen - Top-Gerät.
Hinsichtlich der Komponenten kann man nicht wirklich von einem Rückschritt sprechen. Die SLX-Familie ist letztlich fast völlig gleichwertig zur XT-Baugruppe. XT bringt halt etwas geringeres Gewicht auf die Waage. Angeblich wäre der Preis von 1.999 Euronen nicht zu halten gewesen, wenn weiterhin größtenteils XT verbaut worden wäre.
Auch der Unterschied zum 8.0 ist im Wesentlichen das Gewicht und meines Erachtens nicht wirklich den Aufschlag wert.
Insgesamt bekommt man immer noch nach wie vor sehr viel Bike für sein Geld wie schon für die 2009er Modelle und man erhält definitiv kein schlechteres Modell als 2009. Also zuschlagen, es lohnt sich!!


----------



## seblill (26. Dezember 2009)

Ach ja, ich fahre übrigens M!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvd78 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort! 

Sind S und M von der Überstandshöhe identisch oder ist das S sogar höher?

Das M könnte tatsächlich recht groß sein von der Oberrohrlänge her. Das PerfectPositioning hilft irgendwie auch nicht. Orientiert sich offensichtlich rein nach Schrittlänge und da springt bei 80 cm auf S. Ich hab mal von der Mountain Bike so einen Artikel gelesen bei dem man anhand seiner Körpermaße die optimale Geometrie ermittelt. Bei einem Touren-Einsatz (das entspricht doch All Mountain, oder? Ich möche Berge auch mit meiner eher mittleren Kondition gut hochkommen, fahr aber dann recht ruppige / verblockte Abfahrten. Sprünge sind noch kaum angesagt - aber evtl. wird das ja noch) kommt da bei mir raus:

Oberrohr: 560 mm
Vorbau: 105 mm
Steuerrohr: 100 mm

bei fogenden Maßen:

Körperlänge: 1400 mm
Schrittlänge: 81 cm
Armlänge: 580 cm

Spricht das jetzt für S und müsste ich dann den Vorbau wechseln? Und wenn ich das tue,hat das nicht neagtive Auswirkungen auf die Gesamt-Geometrie?

Mit der Oberrohrlänge wäre ich fast immer bei S, egal welche Marke. Aber jeder 2. Händler empfiehlt ein M und nach der Schritlängenformel wäre ich bei 18". Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich ratlos. Egal ob Beratung beim Händler oder nach Rechenexempel auf Basis der Körpermaße - 50% S und 50% M.

Als Alternative hätte ich noch das Stevens Glide ES (http://www.stevensbikes.de/2010/index.php?bik_id=9&lang=de_DE) im Auge gehabt. Wie würdest du da das 18er für mich einschätzen? Auch zu Groß?

Viele Grüße und nochmal Danke!


----------



## seblill (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe mal, dass du dich bei deiner oben genannten Körpergröße mal schwer verhaut hast. Andernfalls würde ich dir raten weiter mit Puky's 16-Zollern zu reiten .
Richtig, beim S ist das Oberrohr im Bereich der Schnittstelle Oberrohr/Sitzrohr deutlich höher (ca. 3 bis 4 cm) als beim M. Im weiteren Verlauf hin zum Steuerrohr ergibt sich dann ein fast identischer "Höhenverlauf" des Oberrohrs. Beim M ist somit das Oberrohr steiler abfallend als beim S. Mit anderen Worten: die Überstandshöhe hat beim S fast keinen Unterschied zum M.
Das PPS von Canyon ist letztlich nur eine (sinnvolle) Hilfestellung. Tatsache ist aber, dass es öfters vorkommt, dass die empfohlene Rahmengröße trotzdem nicht wirklich passt.

Übrigens, deine Schlussfolgerung, dass der Touren-Einsatz quasi die Definition der All-Mountain-Kategorie sei, würde ich so nicht unterschreiben wollen. Auch glaube ich nicht, dass die _Bike_ diese Definition abgegeben hat. Die derzeit gängigen All-Mountain-Modelle, insbesondere die aus der Canyon-Fabrik sind für den reinen Touren-Einsatz völlig überdimensioniert (allein schon wegen der 150mm-Gabel!!). Mit dieser Kategorie geht es vor allem darum den Touren-Einsatz mit einer etwas härteren Gangart in der Abfahrt zu kombinieren, ohne dabei gleich an die Materialgrenzen zu gelangen und trotzdem einen Hauch Downhill zu atmen.

Um ehrlich zu sein, würde ich dir zum S raten. Denn ich hatte schon mit meinen Maßen anfänglich zum S tendiert. Und nix ist schlimmer als am Ende festzustellen, dass das Bike doch zu groß geraten ist. Solltest du allerdings irgendwann einmal zum Schluss kommen, es sei dir doch zu klein, kannst du immer noch mit einem längeren Vorbau experimentieren. Deine Schrittlänge ist zwar grenzwertig zwischen S und M, aber angesichts deiner Körpergröße würde ich schon sagen, dass ein 60 cm-Oberrohr und ein 47 cm-Sitzrohr zu lang für dich sind.
Dein Sattel würde definitiv deutlich unter Lenkerniveau sitzen, selbst bei mir fehlt da noch ein knapper cm.
Leider ist die Rahmengröße am Ende immer eine gänzlich individuelle Entscheidung, das ist ja eben das Problem. Daher sind das hier auch nur meine ganz subjektiven Einschätzungen, am Ende musst du dich auf dem Bock selbst wohl fühlen....sollte es für dich keinen besonderen Aufwand bedeuten, dann fahr nach Koblenz zum Testen.


----------



## seblill (26. Dezember 2009)

Ach ja, das Stevens Glide ES in 18" würde für dich auf jeden Fall wieder passen, denke ich. Da sieht man mal wieder recht augenscheinlich, dass M eben nicht immer M ist, sd. es von Hersteller zu Hersteller variiert.
Die Überstandshöhe von einem Nerve AM in S bzw. in M beträgt etwa 79 bis 81 cm, dies entspricht beim Stevens einem L bzw. einem XL (!!!).

Das Teil hat ja eine Mega-Ausstattung!!  Aber man zahlt halt auch 400 Öcken mehr als für ein Nerve AM 7.0


----------



## biesa (27. Dezember 2009)

seblill schrieb:


> Das Teil hat ja eine Mega-Ausstattung!!  Aber man zahlt halt auch 400 Öcken mehr als für ein Nerve AM 7.0




Ausstattungstechnisch biste aber mit dem 8.0er für 2300 dann besser bedient


----------



## dvd78 (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi Sebill,

vielen dank für die Meinung. Das hilft schon sehr, auch wenns subjektiv ist. Ich hätt ansich lieber das Canyon - sieht einfach geil aus und es gibts nicht nur im standard Schwarz. 

Aber am Ende muss es ja vor allem passen. Probefahren geht leider kaum - ich bin in München. Also werd ich dem Canyon wohl weinenden Herzens den Rücken kehren und vorerst das ES mal (wieder) einer kritischen Probefahrt unterziehen. Evtl. lässt sich da ja was handeln, der Preis wäre nämlich über meinen Vorstellungen.

Oder findet sich hier jemand mit meinem Körperbau, der ein Canyon sein Eigen nennt und glücklich ist?

Zur Körperlänge - ich hoffe das schon richtig gemessen zu haben. Das Maß bezieht sich auf Boden bis Ende Brustbein (In Canyon Positioning System also Schrittlänge + Torso). Im Detail also:

Schritt: 81cm
Torso: 59cm
Größe (bis zum Scheitel): 174cm
Armlänge: 58cm

Die Mountain Bike hat übrigens in der Tat nicht Tour gleich AM gesetzt. Der Artikel is wohl etwas älter und es ist da nur von den 3 Kategorien Tour, Freeride und Cross Country die Rede. Wobei Tour das Einsatzgebiet war, bei dem die Sitzposition aufrechter / kompakter gewählt werden sollte mit keiner oder nur wenig Sattelüberhöhung.

Grüße


----------



## Chris_Tox (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi !

Nun, nach 4 Touren mit meinem frischen AM8.0 hat der hintere Bremszug im Tretlagerbeich am Unterrohr schon die Eloxalschicht durchgescheuert.
Sollte mich dann doch mal mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen, oder doch lieber warten, bis ein ovales Loch eingescheuert ist und darin den Zug dann innenverlegen

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man den Zug am praktischten befestigt ?
Halten diese klebbaren Zughalter oder "Satelliten " auf der Eloxalschicht ?

 oder gibts es von Canyon schon eine Nachrüstlösung ?

Grüße,

chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timoo (27. Dezember 2009)

das gleiche prob. hette ich auch mit der slx beim 2010er am 7.0
hab mir darauf hin auch das am 8.0 zugelegt!
kommt morgen;o)


----------



## biesa (27. Dezember 2009)

Canyon anrufen und 3M Schutzfolienaufkleber Set kostenlos erbitten!


----------



## Martinique (27. Dezember 2009)

hi

ich hab mir überlegt das am 5 oder 6 zu kaufen. die unterschiede in der schaltung, vorbau, lenker und sattel sind mir weniger wichtig. das fahrwerk ist mir wichtiger, mit der talas statt der revelation sl und dem float rp23 mit boost valve statt dem "normalen" float rp23. kann mir jemand aus erfahrung oder aus einem testbericht sagen wie der rp23 mit boost valve im am 6 ist, oder sich zu dem am 5 oder den nerves am der 2009er serie verhält. ist er wirklich sensibler und lässt weniger durchschläge zu (dank zunehmender dämpfung am federwegsende)?


----------



## seblill (27. Dezember 2009)

dvd78 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber am Ende muss es ja vor allem passen. Probefahren geht leider kaum - ich bin in München.
> 
> Grüße



@dvd78: bin auch in München. Könntest in etwa 3 Wochen mein M mal ausprobieren. Falls Interesse, dann schick Mail an meine PN.
Du hast deine Größe an und für sich schon korrekt gemessen, aber in deinem vorherigen Beitrag mit 1400 mm angegeben.

@Chris Carbonara: habe meine Bremsleitung unters Tretlager befestigt. Es fehlt mir aber noch der entsprechende Härtetest im Gelände. Habe noch von einer anderen Alternative gelesen bei der man noch ein oder zwei zusätzliche Satelliten anbringt und dabei die Bremsleitung an der Kettenstrebe bzw. am Tretlager stärker fixiert. Auf Nachfrage bei Canyon erhielt ich lediglich die Antwort, dass man sich zwar auch dieses Problems bewusst sei, aber noch keine Patentlösung aufgetaucht sei (eigentlich eigenartig, weil ich die Verlegung übers Tretlager sonst noch nirgends so gesehen habe, oder es ist mir bislang noch nicht aufgefallen). 

@biesa: habe auch um kostenlose Zusendung gebeten, wurde abgelehnt. Begründung: Schutzfolie sei unnötig, weil der Rahmen eloxiert ist, daher kein Gratisgeschenk möglich. .


----------



## Chris_Tox (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi !

das is ja lustig.
Am Steuerrohr sind Sticker angebracht, unten jedoch nicht.
Und gegen Scheuern hilft auch keine Eloxalschicht
Naja, ich war jetz n paar mal im Gelände und habe am Rahmen 3 blanke Stellen.

@seblill: Habe grade die Leitung untenrum gelegt, muss nur noch etwas fixieren mit nem Kabelbinder an den anderen Leitungen. Macht gleich einen besseren Eindruck. 
Na dann geh ich morgen mal Scheuerschutzsticker besorgen für die anderen Kontaktpunkte am Hinterbau 


MfG, Chris


----------



## seblill (27. Dezember 2009)

Was sind das denn für Scheuerschutzsticker? Und wo kann man die besorgen?

Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## Chris_Tox (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi !



> Was sind das denn für Scheuerschutzsticker? Und wo kann man die besorgen?



Das sind transparente weiche Folien, die kriegste normalerweise als Stickerbogen in versch. Formen und Größen im Bike shop...

grüße,

Chris


----------



## seblill (27. Dezember 2009)

Aha, das klingt ja vielversprechend. Da werde ich mich mal kommende Woche auch auf die Suche machen.
Danke für den Tip.
Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## PiR4Te (2. Januar 2010)

Hey, habe mein Nerve AM jetzt seit ca 2 Wochen und konnte es leider noch nicht auf langen Touren testen, allerdings waren die kurzen Testfahrten bereits sehr vielversprechend. 
Die 2.4er Reifen und die Elixier CR sind Hammer.
Mann kanns bergab einfach laufen lassen  und fühlt sich immer sicher.

Bei der Gabel bin ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher, habe das Gefühl, in der Kälte der letzten Tage "hängt" die Fox Talas 150 noch ein wenig. Ich hoffe, das gibt sich mit der Zeit ein wenig.
Meine alte Talas 120 RLC 2009 kam mir wesentlich sensibler vor.

Werde eventuell noch einen etwas höheren (35mm oder 40mm) Lenker verbauen, da mir der 20 mm Rizer etwas flach und die Sitzposition etwas zu gestreckt vorkommt.

Es gibt ledeglich 2 Dinge die ich am Nerve bemängeln kann:

1.) meiner meinung nach, ein sehr großer Minuspunkt ist die schäbige/billige HG53 Kette. (sieht jetzt schon gammelig aus und ist auch von der Schaltpräzision nicht besonders) 
Das hat das geile Bike einfach nicht verdient!!! 

2.) es könnte Schraubgriffe montiert sein ->sollte mittlerweile Standart sein.

Frage : ist die Bremsleitung lang genug um sie unter dem Tretlager zu verlegen??
Hat jemand Erfahrung oder vieleicht ein Foto??

Gruß PiR4Te


----------



## biesa (2. Januar 2010)

Der Ein oder Andere hat die Leitung untenrum verlegt, würde es aber nicht empfehlen, versuch das Ding am besten zu fixieren, dann sollts klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_Tox (2. Januar 2010)

Hi !

Jep, passt untenrum. Ich habe sie mit einer 2 Kabelbindern über Kreuz am tretlager unten fixiert. Also 1 Kabelbinder straff um den Vielzahn der Tretlagerschale, den andren darunter und locke rum die Bremsleitung. 

Kümmer Dich schnell um eine Lösung; bei Schlamm reichen paar Stunden im gelände aus, und die Eloxalschicht ist durchgescheuert.

Grüße, Christof


----------



## updike (2. Januar 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> 1.) meiner meinung nach, ein sehr großer Minuspunkt ist die schäbige/billige HG53 Kette. (sieht jetzt schon gammelig aus und ist auch von der Schaltpräzision nicht besonders)
> Das hat das geile Bike einfach nicht verdient!!!



Eine HG53 Kette mit einem XT-Antrieb zu kombinieren ist schon ziemlich armselig, vor allem wenn man die Kostenersparnis von Canyon bedenkt.

Meinem AM 7.0 von 2008 hat man wenigstens noch eine HG73 spendiert, eigentlich gehört aber eine HG93 an die Räder.

Gruß updike


----------



## biesa (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn, dann montier ich gleich ne Powerchain. Mit dem Top Verschluss


----------



## seblill (2. Januar 2010)

@PiR4Te: habe ein Nerve AM seit fast 5 Wochen und hatte ebenfalls die gleiche Problematik mit der Gabel: sie federt schlicht nicht vollständig aus - von Beginn an. Ich glaube nicht, dass hierfür niedrige Temperaturen ausschlaggebend sind. Habs bei Canyon moniert und vergangene Woche per Rückholschein nochmal eingeschickt (leider gabs auch noch ein Problem mit der Bremse). Bin mal gespannt wie das ausgeht. Habe nämlich jetzt schon öfters von diesem Problem gelesen und zwar stets im Zusammenhang der neuen 2010er FOX 32 TALAS FIT RLC.
Übrigens, ist die Bremsleitung ausreichend lang, bei mir hats auch gepasst. Und hier gibts auch noch die Alternative mit stärkerer Fixierung obenrum (mit Fotos): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435071. Keine Ahnung, welche Lösung jetzt die technisch sinnvollere ist, es gibt wohl auch die Meinung, dass die Leitung unterm Tretlager durch Aufsetzen, Steinschlag, etc. gefährdet sei. Ich persönlich sehe hier jetzt nicht unbedingt ein großes Risiko und rein optisch ist eine Bremsleitung auf dem Tretlager ein völliges no-go, habe sowas auch sonst noch nie gesehen (außer bei Canyon).

Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## biesa (2. Januar 2010)

Meine Talas von AM8.0er ist auch grad bei Canyon bzw. Toxaholic.


----------



## PiR4Te (3. Januar 2010)

Schreibt bitte mal wies ausgeganegen ist, sobald euere Gabeln zurück sind und obs dann besser funktioniert.

Kann man die Gabel auch direkt zu Toxoholics schicken oder geht das nur über Canyon?

Bin schon länger auf der Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten mit der 2010 TALAS RLC, scheint allerdings darüber noch nicht besonders viel im Forum zu geben. 

MfG
Philipp


----------



## biesa (3. Januar 2010)

Geht erst nach Koblenz.


----------



## seblill (3. Januar 2010)

Kann mich nur anschließen: erste Anlaufstelle ist Canyon.


----------



## seblill (3. Januar 2010)

Hier ist übrigens zu dem Gabel-Problem auch schon berichtet worden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6684909

Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (3. Januar 2010)

Jo, den hab ich, mit dem Acount von meinem Kumpel geschrieben, weil ich selbst noch nicht angemeldet war  

Hab irgendwie null Bock die Gabel einzuschicken... 

momentan versuch ich es nochmal mit etwas mehr Druck. Mal sehen obs was bringt.

Gruss


----------



## Dennis_KO (4. Januar 2010)

Nerve AM 6.0 in weiss Bestellt

oh man die Vorfreude, wird nur von der Wibbelischkeit getopt ...

Servus


----------



## Sput (5. Januar 2010)

Hi
Verkauf mein Nerve AM 6.0 aus 2009...Wer Interesse hat einfach ne persönliche Nachricht schreiben dann gibts Details!
Grüße


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2010)

Sput schrieb:


> Hi
> Verkauf mein Nerve AM 6.0 aus* 2009*...Wer Interesse hat einfach ne persönliche Nachricht schreiben dann gibts Details!
> Grüße


2009er Bike.....2010er Thread....merkst du was? Dein post ist im Bikemarkt sicher besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Julian0o (10. Januar 2010)

Hab mal noch ne Frage. Habe mir das Nerve AM 6 in Orange bestellt. Jetzt überlege ich zum schwarzen zu wechseln weil der Rahmen ja eloxiert und nicht lackiert ist. Soll ja wesentlich robuster sein oder?
Das Orange finde ich zwar optisch geiler, aber wenns funktionell besser ist würde ich auch wechseln und hätte das Bike auch früher.

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## PiR4Te (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

das schwarz ist bedeutend robuster, das war der Grund für mich das Bike in schwarz zu nehmen, weiss oder orange sehen meiner Meinung nach auch besser aus.
Allerdings bekommt man dann unvermeidbar lackschäden, ist ja schließlich fürs Gelände gedacht 

Musst du wissen, was dir wichtiger ist... Optik oder Funktion 

ich habe mich nach langer Überlegung auch für die Funktion und die schnellere Lieferzeit entschieden.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (10. Januar 2010)

Ok das hört sich gut an. Ich denke dann werde ich aufs Schwarze wechseln. Weil ein Oranges mit Lackschäden sieht dann auch nicht so toll aus  Mein nächstes Bike wird dann vielleicht ne andere Farbe  

Sind denn trotzdem die Lackschutzsticker am Rahmen dran? ALso oben am Lenker damit der Rahmen nicht von den Kabeln zerkratzt wird. Oder braucht man die da nicht?

MfG


----------



## Chris_Tox (10. Januar 2010)

ja, die Lackschutzsticker sind auch beim eloxierten oben dran, in der tretlagerregion fehlen sie jedoch.
Gegen Durchscheuern ist das Eloxal genauso empfindlich wie Lack. Zwar härter, aber dünnschichtiger.

Mfg, Chris


----------



## Julian0o (10. Januar 2010)

Empfiehlt es sich denn unten auch sticker drauf zu machen oder kann man bei canyon auch sagen das sie die dran machen sollen?

MfG


----------



## Chris_Tox (10. Januar 2010)

Würd ich denen vorab mal mitteilen, daß am Unterrohr im Tretlagerberich und an der Sitzstrebe die Leitung mit Scheurerschutz verlegt werden soll...
Ansonsten isses nach paar Fahrten durchgescheuert.


----------



## Julian0o (10. Januar 2010)

Gut zu wissen. Aber warum machen die das nicht sowieso wenn das auf jeden Fall nach ein paar Fahrten durch ist?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Januar 2010)

biesa schrieb:


> Geht erst nach Koblenz.



man kann die gabel durchaus auch direkt zu toxoholics schicken. würde mich aber vorher mit denen in verbindung setzen. mir wurde mal empfohlen das zu tun, weil es laut aussage des canyon mitarbeiters zu dieser zeit zu verzögerungen kam, wenn canyon was hingeschickt hat. warum auch immer. hab's trotzdem über canyon machen lassen. hat bei meinen zwei fällen immer <2 wochen gedauert.


----------



## biesa (12. Januar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> man kann die gabel durchaus auch direkt zu toxoholics schicken. würde mich aber vorher mit denen in verbindung setzen. mir wurde mal empfohlen das zu tun, weil es laut aussage des canyon mitarbeiters zu dieser zeit zu verzögerungen kam, wenn canyon was hingeschickt hat. warum auch immer. hab's trotzdem über canyon machen lassen. hat bei meinen zwei fällen immer <2 wochen gedauert.




Da Canyon mein Ansprechpartner ist, habe ich mich direkt an Canyon gemeldet, angerufen-> kostenlosen Rückholschein angefordert -> und losgeschickt.

Gabel ist immer noch "on Tour".


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Januar 2010)

ist ja auch in ordnung...  trotzdem hat man die möglichkeit, die gabel auch direkt an toxoholics zu schicken. hat sich so angehört, als wärst du der ansicht, dass das nicht möglich wäre.


----------



## biesa (24. Januar 2010)

biesa schrieb:


> So, heute angerufen und Rückholschein angefordert. Werde noch mein hinteres LR dazugeben, da es schon nach 2 kleinen wirklich humanen Touren, einen Schlag hat, was bei meinem älteren GC 7.0 noch nicht der Fall ist!
> 
> Die Mitarbeiterin war super nett am Telefon und hat mir geholfen. Werde auch nur die Gabel einsenden, nicht das komplette Bike. Falls ich die Gabel nicht alleine eingebaut bekomme, würde Canyon sogar evtl. Kosten beim Händler übernehmen, wenn das der Fall wäre, wäre das echt ein feiner Zug seitens Canyon.
> 
> ...




Für die Akten. Teile kamen am Donnerstag & Freitag bei mir an.

Jetzt steht der Hobel wieder auf eigenen Beinen:


----------



## PiR4Te (24. Januar 2010)

Schreib mal bitte nach der nächsten fahrt wie die Gabel jetzt funzt.

Schön, das Bike gleich neben dem Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (24. Januar 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Schreib mal bitte nach der nächsten fahrt wie die Gabel jetzt funzt.
> 
> Schön, das Bike gleich neben dem Bett




Werd ich tun. Hab das Bike nur reingeholt, weil ich nicht in der Kälte schrauben wollte.


----------



## seblill (24. Januar 2010)

Mein Bike ist leider noch immer auf Fronturlaub, habe es u. a. auch wegen Gabel-Probleme noch kurz vor Weihnachten retour geschickt. Bin mal sehr gespannt, wie deine ersten Berichte ausfallen werden......

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Didjah (26. Januar 2010)

Hey biesa, wo bekommt man eigentlich so ein logostickerset in ner andern farbe?
Oder wie hast du das grün bekommen?


----------



## Sera (26. Januar 2010)

Didjah schrieb:


> Hey biesa, wo bekommt man eigentlich so ein logostickerset in ner andern farbe?
> Oder wie hast du das grün bekommen?



bin zwar nicht biesa, aber
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434836&page=4


----------



## criscross (26. Januar 2010)

moin,

was kosten denn die schönen Schriftzüge ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Januar 2010)

Edit.


----------



## Didjah (26. Januar 2010)

^^


----------



## Mudge (27. Januar 2010)

Weiß jemand, ob der Big Betty 2.4 FR ans Hinterrad vom AM 2009 passt?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Januar 2010)

ja, passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblill (28. Januar 2010)

So, nun habe ich nach gut 5 Wochen auch wieder mein Bike (AM 7.0) zurück. Nachdem ich nun selbst knietief im Schnee versinke, kann ich die Gabel leider noch gar nicht wirklich testen, aber immerhin sie wurde anstandslos erneuert, d. h. die Öldichtung wurde ausgetauscht.
Mal abwarten wie sie jetzt funzt....

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Strider (3. Februar 2010)

So seit heute steht das AM 9.0 HS in der Wohnung. Das Orange ist schon sehr grell aber mit ein bisschen Dreck wirds besser.

Lieder scheint die Zugführung der HS nicht durch den Rahmen zu passen, jetzt habe ich da ein leeres Loch im Rahmen... blöd aber nicht schlimm. Vielleicht kann ich ja den Zug für eine automatische Sattelstütze reinlegen.


----------



## paradisoinferno (3. Februar 2010)

Bei Gelegenheit kannste ja vielleicht n paar Bildchen machen. Wär nett...

Was sind das eigentlich für Löcher an der Unterseite vom Oberrohr? 
Revisionsöffnungen? 
Oder um n Kabel für die autom. Sattelstütze hindurchzuführen?


----------



## Strider (4. Februar 2010)

Jo das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Vor allem da es die am XC nicht gibt. 

Vielleicht kann jemand von Canyon hier helfen?


----------



## criscross (4. Februar 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Bei Gelegenheit kannste ja vielleicht n paar Bildchen machen. Wär nett...
> 
> Was sind das eigentlich für Löcher an der Unterseite vom Oberrohr?
> Revisionsöffnungen?
> Oder um n Kabel für die autom. Sattelstütze hindurchzuführen?


 
In den Löchern müßten eigentlich Schrauben sein.
Da dran wird mit den sogenanten *Sateliten * das
Kabel der autom. Sattelstütze entlang geführt.

Die Löcher am Unterrohr sind für die Kabelführung bei
Hammerschmidt Kurbeln


----------



## paradisoinferno (4. Februar 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> In den Löchern müßten eigentlich Schrauben sein.
> Da dran wird mit den sogenanten *Sateliten * das
> Kabel der autom. Sattelstütze entlang geführt.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Child3k (5. Februar 2010)

Was wuerdet ihr mir denn beim AM fuer ne Rahmengroesse empfehlen? Schrittlaenge 89 bei 189. Das Canyon PPS gibt mir L.


----------



## seblill (5. Februar 2010)

*L * - würde ich auch empfehlen!


----------



## Mudge (5. Februar 2010)

Child3k schrieb:


> Was wuerdet ihr mir denn beim AM fuer ne Rahmengroesse empfehlen? Schrittlaenge 89 bei 189. Das Canyon PPS gibt mir L.


 
Hab 190/90. AM 8.0 von 2009 hab ich in L. Hab mir noch ne 400mm Stütze zugelegt, die verbaute 350iger war mir für lange Aufstiege zu kurz. Aber musst selber beurteilen.

Abwärts hast du mit XL nicht die selbe Beweglichkeit wie mit L.


----------



## .t1mo (5. Februar 2010)

Ich würde auch L sagen. XL ist auf jeden Fall zu lang!


----------



## kuwahara (9. Februar 2010)

ich bräuchte ein paar Infos zum  Nerve AM 5.0

Kennt jemand das Gewicht des LRS?

Ist die RS Revelation mit Steckachse? wenn ja welche Maße?


----------



## rlangen (10. Februar 2010)

keine steckachse, erst ab 7.0er


----------



## kuwahara (10. Februar 2010)

rlangen schrieb:


> keine steckachse, erst ab 7.0er



ich dachte ich hätte irgendwo gelesen dass die Revelation Steckachse hat...


----------



## HelixBonus (10. Februar 2010)

kuwahara schrieb:


> ich dachte ich hätte irgendwo gelesen dass die Revelation Steckachse hat...



das ist korrekt aber die talas an meinem 09er AM 6.0 hat auch keine steckachse - scheinbar ne OEM Version...


----------



## kuwahara (10. Februar 2010)

ghost48 schrieb:


> das ist korrekt aber die talas an meinem 09er AM 6.0 hat auch keine steckachse - scheinbar ne OEM Version...



und wie schauts mit dem Gewicht des XT-Alex SX 44 LRS aus?


----------



## Child3k (10. Februar 2010)

Also laut Hersteller liegen sehen die Gewichte folgendermassen aus:

SX44 (Satz) - 960g
XT (Satz)    - 680g
Speichen+Nippel ~420g

---

= 2060g

Also halt 2kg - Standard wuerd ich sagen fuern XT-basierten AM-LRS. Wobei die Felgen wenigstens halbwegs passen mit 20mm Maulweite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (11. Februar 2010)

kuwahara schrieb:


> ich dachte ich hätte irgendwo gelesen dass die Revelation Steckachse hat...



Mach dir wegen der Steckachse mal keinen Kopf. Laut der BIKE konnte zwischen den "normalen" Ausfallenden und Steckachsen kein signifikanter Unterschied fesgestellt werden was die Steifigkeit angeht!
Spart lediglich bissjen Gewicht. Das AM 7.0 hat ja eine.


----------



## HelixBonus (11. Februar 2010)

Didjah schrieb:


> Mach dir wegen der Steckachse mal keinen Kopf. Laut der BIKE konnte zwischen den "normalen" Ausfallenden und Steckachsen kein signifikanter Unterschied fesgestellt werden was die Steifigkeit angeht!
> Spart lediglich bissjen Gewicht. Das AM 7.0 hat ja eine.



Ich möchte nicht lügen aber meines Wissens nach ist die Steckachsenversion insgesamt immer noch schwerer als die 9mm Achse...


----------



## nismo2002 (11. Februar 2010)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht lügen aber meines Wissens nach ist die Steckachsenversion insgesamt immer noch schwerer als die 9mm Achse...



sowohl auf der Waage als auch auf dem Geldbeutel


----------



## Didjah (11. Februar 2010)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht lügen aber meines Wissens nach ist die Steckachsenversion insgesamt immer noch schwerer als die 9mm Achse...



Naja auf der canyon HP beim AM 7.0 steht dass die steckachse leichter wär- is also nicht meine theorie^^


----------



## Child3k (11. Februar 2010)

Naja - also schon laut FOX Page liegt der Unterschied bei der Gabel bei ~100g. Kann aber sein, dass die Steckachse an sich leichter ist


----------



## Andiduro (12. Februar 2010)

Ich überlege mir vielleicht auch ein Canyon zu holen. Jetzt kann man hier ja nicht wirklich was negatives drüber lesen. Allerdings würde mich mal interessieren, was der unterschied zwischen einem Canyon ist und zum Beispiel einem Cube Stereo oder Giant Reign 1, die ja schon ein weniger mehr kosten bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung. Ist das nur die Marke oder vielleicht doch das Federungskonzept bzw. die Rahmengeometrie, welche besser ist? Vielleicht hat ja einer auch schon mehrere probe gefahren und sagen ob man da einen Unterschied merkt. Wäre für eure Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## viZual (12. Februar 2010)

ich bin zwar noch kein deiner genannten modelle gefahren, aber canyons sind billiger, weil Canyon eine Versender Firma ist.
Bei konventionellen Firmen geht das so:
Hersteller:â¬
GroÃhÃ¤ndler:â¬â¬
Laden in dem dus kaufst: â¬â¬â¬   ->du
jede Station will halt was von dem preis abhaben meistens so ca 20% und wenn das Bike vom Herstellller 2500â¬ kostet und dann 2 mal 20% draufkommen.,......

bei Canyon:
Caynon:â¬    ->du

deswegen sind canyons bei fast gleicher Austattung auch immer billiger, aber du kannst dein radl halt nich bei dir um die Ecke kaufen......

mfG


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2010)

Dubbel.....dein Einsatz!!!


----------



## Strider (12. Februar 2010)

Wobei du beim Preis immer einrechnen solltest, dass du bei den anderen Teils erhebliche Rabatte rausschlagen kannst, bei Canyon geht das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andiduro (12. Februar 2010)

Und wie sieht das mit der Kinematik aus? Sieht ja beim Cube schon ein wenig anders aus und naja versprechen tun sie alle viel . Oder sind die Unterschiede da kaum merkbar? Gibt ja auch noch zum Beispiel das Radon Slide was eigentlich genauso günstig ist wie Canyon ist und fast 1 zu 1 den gleichen Rahmen hat, während andere Hersteller doch ein bissi was anderes haben, nur Glaubenssache und Image oder doch mehr in die Enzwicklung gesteckt?


----------



## Feierkater (12. Februar 2010)

So hab mein AM 7.0 endlich aufgebaut. 
Jeden Tag nur 1 Teil montiert damit ich lange davon habe *G*  Naja kann auch daran liegen das ich es wie ein Rohes ein angefasst habe und nichts kaputt machen wollte an dem schönem Teil.

Sag mal habt ihr die Steckachse noch nachgefettet? befor ihr sie montiert habt? Bei mir war nur das Gewinde ordentlich gefettet.
Die Kette sieht auch noch bissel trocken aus. 

Welche Schmiermittel nehmt ihr für eure Bikes?
Mit was pflegt ihr euren neuen (schwarzen) Rahmen?

Was brauch mal an Pflegemitteln noch so?

Bei meinem alten Rad war das immer Wasser mit Spüli 

Danke
Chris


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2010)

Wasser und Spüli reicht. Für die Kette: Oil of Rohloff


----------



## dubbel (12. Februar 2010)

viZual schrieb:


> Bei konventionellen Firmen geht das so:
> Hersteller:
> Großhändler:
> Laden in dem dus kaufst:    ->du
> ...


----------



## Bymike (12. Februar 2010)

Made my day


----------



## chaz (12. Februar 2010)

Danke, Dubbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maibam (13. Februar 2010)

zum thema revelation mit steckachse...
Ist auf der canyon homepage auf dem Bild eindeutig zu erkennen, jedoch stehts bei der beschreibung nicht drin... hab nachgefragt und habe bestätigt bekommen, dass die steckachse montiert ist...
nur um da mal diese unklarheit aus der welt zu schaffen...


----------



## kuwahara (13. Februar 2010)

naja, 2100g für nen LRS sind mir echt zuviel, das ist wohl der echte schwachpunkt der AM bis 2000...werde mir wohl eine alternative möglichts um die 200-250 und 1700g suchen..


----------



## rlangen (14. Februar 2010)

kuwahara schrieb:


> naja, 2100g fÃ¼r nen LRS sind mir echt zuviel, das ist wohl der echte schwachpunkt der AM bis 2000â¬...werde mir wohl eine alternative mÃ¶glichts um die 200-250â¬ und 1700g suchen..




an was hast du gedacht? frisch aus der bike, 

http://veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&skat=190 ,

was gibts fÃ¼r alternativen in der preisklasse, sagen wir bis 500?


----------



## kuwahara (14. Februar 2010)

na zum Beispiel die hier:
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...nduro-911-Sapim-Laufradsatz-1840g::26533.html

ich denke aber über xt Naben mit cx ray speichen und Notube Flow/Crest nach.
 unter 250 gibts aber kaum was mit breiter Felge>19mm


----------



## .t1mo (15. Februar 2010)

ghost48 schrieb:


> das ist korrekt aber die talas an meinem 09er AM 6.0 hat auch keine steckachse - scheinbar ne OEM Version...



Das ist unter anderem auch der 300 Unterschied zwischen AM 6.0 und AM 7.0


----------



## kuwahara (15. Februar 2010)

wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob dieser DTswiss LRS M1800 das Geld wert ist...
die Felge M480 gibts schon ab 30...und Stabilität?


----------



## criscross (15. Februar 2010)

da hast du wohl recht, es gibt echt was besseres.
Kauf das 6.0, verhöker die Laufräder und kauf dir was 
ordentliches.Die 300 zum 7.0 ist es nicht Wert.
Habe ich auch so gemacht.


----------



## paradisoinferno (15. Februar 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Das ist unter anderem auch der 300 Unterschied zwischen AM 6.0 und AM 7.0



Die Differenz beträgt immernoch* 200 Euro* und die Unterschiede sind nicht nur in der Gabel begründet (Bremse, Schaltung, Laufräder). 

Trotz allem war mir das den Aufpreis nicht wert, da ich lieber Shimano fahre und noch nen schönen neuen LRS hier liegen hatte.


----------



## rlangen (15. Februar 2010)

Sehe ich genauso, ist allerdings einstellungssache, schlechter sind die sram-teile auch nicht. der laufradsatz soll nicht so der hammer sein, was dann noch bleibt sind die steckachsen und die elixir R, ob das dann allerdings nen großen unterschied macht sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Didjah (15. Februar 2010)

rlangen schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, ist allerdings einstellungssache, schlechter sind die sram-teile auch nicht. der laufradsatz soll nicht so der hammer sein, was dann noch bleibt sind die steckachsen und die elixir R, ob das dann allerdings nen großen unterschied macht sei dahingestellt.



Der einzige Unterschied von der Elixir 5 zur R ist doch das man die Hebelweite der R per Hand verstellen kann, oder? Das geht aber bei der 5er auch- braucht man nur nen Imbus- glaub ich zumindest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlangen (16. Februar 2010)

genau werkzeuglose einstellung und 20 gramm unterschied, wow. paar kleinigkeiten sind anders http://www.sram.com/en/avid/hydraulicdiscbrakes/elixir5.php , aber mal ehrlich, meine bremsen stell ich einmal ein, und dann is gut! und jemand anderes darf eh nicht mal anfassen


----------



## kuwahara (16. Februar 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> da hast du wohl recht, es gibt echt was besseres.
> Kauf das 6.0, verhöker die Laufräder und kauf dir was
> ordentliches.Die 300 zum 7.0 ist es nicht Wert.
> Habe ich auch so gemacht.



na ich würde gern die Revelation fahren, hab kein Problem mit Rock Shox, von daher wirds das AM 5.0 mit ca 500-600g leichterem LRS...


----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2010)

hatte ich auch erst ins Auge gefast, schon allein wegen dem günstigeren Gabelservice, doch bei der RS Gabel war mir dann
die Höhenverstellung zu umständlich.

übrigens, die org. Laufräder von dem 6.0 wiegen ca. 2200 gr.

Absolutes NO GO !


----------



## Child3k (16. Februar 2010)

Didjah schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied von der Elixir 5 zur R ist doch das man die Hebelweite der R per Hand verstellen kann, oder? Das geht aber bei der 5er auch- braucht man nur nen Imbus- glaub ich zumindest.



Die R hat aber imer Gegensatz zur 5 noch drehbare Leitungsabgaenge an den Bremssaetteln was bei einer deutlich schoeneren und besseren Leitungsverlegung hilft.
Persoenlich koennte ich mit der 5 leben - die R is meiner Ansicht nach perfekt und die CR unnoetig. Mehr Features = mehr Kram der kaputt gehn kann.


----------



## Didjah (16. Februar 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> übrigens, die org. Laufräder von dem 6.0 wiegen ca. 2200 gr.
> 
> Absolutes NO GO !



Naja mal ehrlich- irgendwie muss ja der günstige Komplettpreis zustande kommen- da bieten sich nun mal die Laufräder an, da fällts nähmlich nicht so auf.
Ich hoffe mal dass sie dafür wenigstens elastisch, genügend steif und wartungsarm sind- sprich dass man sie nicht nach jeder härteren Tour nachzentrieren muss.


----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2010)

Stimmt, da hat Canyon aber mal so richtig gespart.
Die Laufräder kosten bei Nubuk-Bikes nämlich nur 115 .
Für den Preis kann man ja schon mal einen Satz zerschreddern.


----------



## rlangen (16. Februar 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> hatte ich auch erst ins Auge gefast, schon allein wegen dem günstigeren Gabelservice, doch bei der RS Gabel war mir dann
> die Höhenverstellung zu umständlich.
> 
> übrigens, die org. Laufräder von dem 6.0 wiegen ca. 2200 gr.
> ...



apropos gabelservice, dass man sie warten muss is mir klar, aber wie oft? und kann man das selber machen mit ein wenig geschick? also regelmäßig pflegen, fetten, pipapo, aber auch jedes jahr zerlegen und neue dichtungen, die braucht man ja jedesmal wenn man sie aufmacht, oder?

bei der abholung in koblenz hat der fuzzi auch gemeint man muss/sollte die talas mindestens einmal (im ersten jahr??) professionell warten lassen damit man die volle garantie hat. weiß das zufällig jemand noch genau, sonst ruf ich mal an bei den canyoneros


----------



## criscross (16. Februar 2010)

einmal im Jahr laut Hersteller,egal ob Fox oder RS.

oder so lange fahren bis sie nicht mehr optimal arbeit 
und dann einschicken. Kostet dann nämlich das selbe,
 ( Fox ca. 130  ).( RS ? )
 habe meine letzte RS nach 3 Jahren wieder verkauft,
ohne einen Service gemacht zu haben,( hatte immer noch 
einwandfreie Funktion).
Bin mal gespannt wie lange das die Fox mitmacht.


----------



## Schiltrac (17. Februar 2010)

Ich war vor ein paar Tagen auch bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens und wollte die RS Reba jetzt nach zwei Jahren in Gebrauch zur Wartung bringen. Da meinte er, dass er nichts machen würde solange die Gabel noch korrekt arbeitet...
Aber bei der Fox 40 werde ich den Service sicher machen lassen, die hat ja auch ein ordentlicher Preis

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (17. Februar 2010)

An sehr vielen aktuellen Bikes finden sich Fahrwerke aus dem Hause Fox. Einmal im Jahr sollen Gabeln und DÃ¤mpfer zum Service. Wer keinen fÃ¤higen Shop in der NÃ¤he hat, muss seine Fox-Komponenten einschicken. Viele wissen aus leidvoller Erfahrung â das ist teuer und kann dauern. Nur den Wenigsten ist klar, dass der kleine Service an den amerikanischen Gabeln und DÃ¤mpfern gar nicht so kompliziert ist. Mit etwas Geschick kann man ihn locker selbst durchfÃ¼hren. Dann mÃ¼ssen Sie Ihre Produkte erst zum groÃen Service nach zwei Jahren einschicken, denn dafÃ¼r sind viele Spezialwerkzeuge nÃ¶tig. 

 			 In diesem Workshop zeigen wir Ihnen, wie Sie an den Fox 32er-Luftgabeln einen Ãlwechsel und den Tausch der Abstreifringe durchfÃ¼hren. Der Preis fÃ¼r die Ersatzteile betrÃ¤gt 23 Euro fÃ¼r Ersatzteile plus 12 Euro fÃ¼r einen Viertelliter 7,5W-DÃ¤mpfungsÃ¶l. Float-LuftdÃ¤mpfer brauchen einen regelmÃ¤Ãigen Tausch der Dichtungen und eine Portion frisches Fett. Wir fÃ¼hren die Wartung an einem Float RP 2 durch. Preis fÃ¼r die Ersatzteile: 25 Euro. 

 			 			Wenn Sie bei der Wartung nichts zerkratzen und keine Fehler machen, bleibt auch die Garantie in vollem Umfang bestehen. 



Das sagt die *bike ^^*


----------



## off_by_one (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

Würde mir gerne das AM 7.0 zulegen. Fahre bisweilen ein Yellowstone von 2005 in Größe L (wurde mir damals vor Ort in Koblenz nach Abmessung so empfohlen).

Das PPS empfiehlt mir jetzt bei Größe 179cm und SL 83cm Größe M. 

Bin ich mit Größe M gut beraten? Mich wundert, dass man mir damals zu L geraten hat. Oder liegt es an der unterschiedlichen Geometrie bzw. Einsatzgebiet?


----------



## Didjah (17. Februar 2010)

www.bike-magazin.de  webcode 2530 ^^


----------



## Didjah (17. Februar 2010)

off_by_one schrieb:


> Das PPS empfiehlt mir jetzt bei Größe 179cm und SL 83cm Größe M.
> 
> Bin ich mit Größe M gut beraten? Mich wundert, dass man mir damals zu L geraten hat. Oder liegt es an der unterschiedlichen Geometrie bzw. Einsatzgebiet?



Ich würd M nehmen. Aber bist du dir sicher dass deine Schrittlänge nur 83cm beträgt? Ich bin 1,75 und hab 84cm- und ich hab keine langen Beine!


----------



## off_by_one (17. Februar 2010)

Didjah schrieb:


> Ich würd M nehmen. Aber bist du dir sicher dass deine Schrittlänge nur 83cm beträgt? Ich bin 1,75 und hab 84cm- und ich hab keine langen Beine!



Offensichtlich bin ich kurzgebeint 

Habe gerade nochmal mit Wasserwaage nachgemessen und komme auf gute 83cm.

Um 4cm (bei 87cm wäre die Grenze zu L) habe ich mich auf jeden Fall nicht vermessen.

Die Torsolänge scheint bei der Rahmengröße ja keine wirkliche Rolle zu spielen.


----------



## Didjah (17. Februar 2010)

off_by_one schrieb:


> Um 4cm (bei 87cm wäre die Grenze zu L) habe ich mich auf jeden Fall nicht vermessen.
> .



In so einem Fall immer zur kleineren Grösse greifen^^- das sagt dir jeder.
So hast du mehr Kontrolle im trail- und damit mehr fun...

Nimm M.......tu es....*TU ES*!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (17. Februar 2010)

Didjah schrieb:


> www.bike-magazin.de  webcode 2530 ^^




Dank dir, hab ich mir mal runtergeladen!


----------



## EmDoubleU (17. Februar 2010)

off_by_one schrieb:


> ... die Torsolänge scheint bei der Rahmengröße ja keine wirkliche Rolle zu spielen.


 
Hi,

sorry, wenn ich mir hier mal einmische, aber die Torso- und Armlänge ist alles andere als nicht entscheidend. 

Ich habe das Spiel bei der Auswahl meines neuen Bikes für 183cm Körpergröße und 80cm Schrittlänge auch gerade durch - geht man rein von der recht kurzen Schrittlänge aus, kommt man natürlich auf eine kleinere Rahmenhöhe. Nur ist damit dann auch praktisch immer ein kürzeres Oberrohr verbunden - nicht gerade optimal, wenn dann ein langer Oberkörper und ggf. lange Arme sich auf diesem kleinen Rad "wohl fühlen" sollen. Klar, über eine andere Vorbaulänge kann man im Schnitt +/-2cm ausgleichen, aber das ist insbesondere bei längeren Vorbauten manchmal nicht gerade die optimale Lösung zu einem größeren Rahmen mit längerem Oberrohr und längerem Radstand.


----------



## Didjah (17. Februar 2010)

1,83cm groß und nur 80cm Schrittlänge?! Kla das is schon grenzwertig...
Aber bei 1,79cm und 83er Schrittlänge müsste wohl M passen!


----------



## off_by_one (17. Februar 2010)

Carpman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry, wenn ich mir hier mal einmische, aber die Torso- und Armlänge ist alles andere als nicht entscheidend.



Klar, da gebe ich dir Recht. Wollte damit sagen, dass das PPS bei der Torso- und/oder Armlänge keine Anpassungen bei der Rahmengröße vornimmt (zumindest in meinem Fall).

Denke ich werde mich trotzdem für Größe M entscheiden. Wenns gar nicht geht muss eben ein längerer Vorbau her, wobei ich davon nicht ausgehe


----------



## Didjah (17. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht!


----------



## seblill (18. Februar 2010)

Bei deinen Körpermaßen ist M absolut ausreichend! Bin selbst 1,77 m mit knapp 83 cm SL und habe mir auch das aktuelle AM 7.0 zugelegt - in M. Ein L wäre definitiv viel zu groß gewesen, erstens baut die Fox-Gabel mit 150 cm Federweg doch recht hoch. Du wirst dich wundern, wie wenig Luft zwischen deinem Gemächt und dem Oberrohr schon allein im Stand vorhanden ist . Und zweitens ist die Oberrohrlänge von 60 cm in der M-Klasse ohnehin schon im oberen Bereich (zumeist ist es in der M-Klasse zwischen 57 cm und 59 cm).

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## EmDoubleU (18. Februar 2010)

Hi,

das stimmt, die Geometrie der aktuellen AM-Modelle hat bereits ein vergleichsweise langes Oberrohr - M dürfte im speziellen Fall von 179cm und 83cm perfekt passen.

Mein Einwurf weiter oben war auch eher grundsätzlicher Natur, weil es nicht richtig ist, wenn nur auf die Schrittlänge geachtet wird, um auf die passende Höhe = Rahmengröße zu schließen. Aber im Fall des Canyon paßt das schon.


----------



## Ranger 1 (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

welche Ketten verbaut eigendlich Canyon am Nerve AM8 ?
Weiß das zufällig jemand ?


----------



## updike (28. Februar 2010)

Laut Post #126 müßte am AM8 eine HG53 montiert sein


----------



## Julian0o (28. Februar 2010)

Bei meinem AM 6.0 war auch ne HG53 verbaut. Habe ich aber schon getauscht weil die schon gerissen war nach 2 Wochen, bzw. die war wohl nicht so ganz gut zusammengenietet. 

Muss man halt die 20-30 Euro für ne gute Kette investieren. Machts bei 1800 aufwärts auch nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (28. Februar 2010)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12308_PC-951-II-9-fach-Kette.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12307_PC-971-II-9-fach-Kette.html
mehr brauchen nur echte champions


----------



## Julian0o (28. Februar 2010)

Danke, merk ich mir wenn ich mal wieder eine neue brauche. hab auf die schnelle nur eine für 25 Euro beim Händler bekommen, die austauschkette von Canyon ist nämlich immernoch nicht da. Ist schon 1.5 Wochen her wo die gesagt haben sie schicken mir ne neue.


----------



## paradisoinferno (28. Februar 2010)

Fahr seit Jahren KMC Ketten und hatte noch nie Ärger damit......

X9-93
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13489_X-9-93-9-fach-Kette.html


----------



## Julian0o (28. Februar 2010)

Ja ne KMC habe ich jetzt auch drauf. Schaltet auf jeden Fall weicher wie die HG53. Man merkt den unterschied.

Mal ne andere Frage: Ist eigentlich jemandem schonmal der Rahmen von nem NerveAM zerbrochen wegen zu krassem DH/FR Einsatz?


----------



## Ranger 1 (1. März 2010)

Bin kurz vor der Bestellung (NerveAM)
Welche größe soll ich nehmen ? nach Canyon sollte L passen aber bin bisher immer 19"
gefahren mit ca. Oberrohr 595mm und 90mm Vorbau.
Canyon M hat 600mm und 75mm Vorbau. 
Mit Vorbau 90mm meinen 1,83- SL90,5 sollte das M doch noch passen?
Wie sind Eure erfahrungen mit der Rahmengröße?


----------



## mas7erchief (1. März 2010)

Normalerweise passt das PPS von Canyon ganz gut und mit 90,5er SL würd ich schon eher zu L greifen.


----------



## paradisoinferno (1. März 2010)

Da der Rahmen kompakt baut würd an Deiner Stelle auch L nehmen.... wenn alle Stricke reißen kannste immer noch gegen nen 75er Vorbau tauschen.


----------



## leeresblatt (1. März 2010)

das PPS kannste in die Tonne treten, da wird nur die SL berücksichtigt und die Oberkörper- und Armlänge ignoriert.

Schau mal lieber hier rein:


----------



## Ranger 1 (1. März 2010)

Danke für die Tipps

bleib wohl besser bei L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (2. März 2010)

Habe bei 183 und SL 86 cm ein L (das zweite) - passt bestens


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (3. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auch stark am überlegen, ob ich mir ein AM8.0 holen soll. Nur komme ich mit der Entscheidung welche Größe ich nehmen soll noch nicht so recht weiter.
Ich habe bei 1,87m Körpergröße eine Schrittlänge von 93cm (+/- ~1cm).
Die Frage ist jetzt ob es ein L oder XL sein sollte. Ich halt weiß nicht, ob ein XL von der Höhe passen würde mir aber zu lange ist.
Habt ihr zufällig Erfahrungen mit diesen "etwas" abweichenden Maßen?

MfG Max


----------



## Jackbubu (3. März 2010)

Ich habe fast die gleichen Maße, muss wohl an der Gegend liegen ;-)

Na jedenfalls habe ich mich da vom Canyon Verkauf beraten lassen und wir haben uns auf L geeinigt. Dafür sprachen folgende Gründe:

- Das L Rad ist wendiger und

- spiel mal ein bisschen mit dem PPS rum, stell die Größe auf 2,10 m und die Schrittlänge auf 92 cm, dann bekommst Du auch L vorgeschlagen. Stellst Du die SL aber nur 1 cm hoch bekommst Du automatisch XL. 

Will sagen, von der SL bist Du am unteren Ende der Größe XL, da wird die Wahl doch leicht, oder?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (3. März 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du sportlicher Biken willst, dann den L Rahmen.
Zum "gemütlichem" Biken den XL Rahmen.

Wie schon der Vorschreiber gesch. hat, kleinerer Rahmen heisst wendiger, agressiver usw.


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (3. März 2010)

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten.

@Jackbubu:

Du hast dir also ein AM in L gekauft? Wie weit ist denn die Sattelstütze noch von ihrem maximalen Auszug weg, wenn du es auf deine SL eingestellt hast?


----------



## .t1mo (3. März 2010)

Ich muss mich mal in das Gespräch einmischen. Ich bin 1,94 groß und haben eine Schrittlänge ~93cm. Mir geht es da ähnlich wie euch. Ich schwanke beim AM auch zwischen L und XL - wenn ich mir die GEO vom AM angucke, dann ist das AM in L fast gleichlang vom, Oberrohr gesehen, wie mein Grand Canyon in XL. Das Nerve in XL hingehgen länger!

Ich würde wohl das Nerve in L nehmen und mir ne lange Thomson Stütze holen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (3. März 2010)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn du sportlicher Biken willst, dann den L Rahmen.
> Zum "gemütlichem" Biken den XL Rahmen.
> ...



ist für dich eine gestrecktere Sitzhaltung "gemütlicher"?


----------



## Strider (3. März 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> ich muss mich mal in das gespräch einmischen. Ich bin 1,94 groß und haben eine schrittlänge ~93cm. Mir geht es da ähnlich wie euch. Ich schwanke beim am auch zwischen l und xl - wenn ich mir die geo vom am angucke, dann ist das am in l fast gleichlang vom, oberrohr gesehen, wie mein grand canyon in xl. Das nerve in xl hingehgen länger!
> 
> Ich würde wohl das nerve in l nehmen und mir ne lange thomson stütze holen!



xl!


----------



## .t1mo (3. März 2010)

Fährst Du nicht das orange HS AM in XL? Wie groß bist Du und wie ist deine Schrittlänge? Mir kommt das AM in XL halt wirklich extrem lang vor... ich hoffe, dass ich am Canyon Granfondo beide testen kann


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. März 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal in das Gespräch einmischen. Ich bin 1,94 groß und haben eine Schrittlänge ~93cm. Mir geht es da ähnlich wie euch. Ich schwanke beim AM auch zwischen L und XL - wenn ich mir die GEO vom AM angucke, dann ist das AM in L fast gleichlang vom, Oberrohr gesehen, wie mein Grand Canyon in XL. Das Nerve in XL hingehgen länger!
> 
> Ich würde wohl das Nerve in L nehmen und mir ne lange Thomson Stütze holen!



Ich habe genau die gleichen Maße wie du: Auf jeden Fall XL! Mal abgesehen von der Sattelstütze, kommt der Lenker bei zu kleinem Rahmen bei normal-kurzem Vorbau gerne mal gegen die Knie.


----------



## Strider (3. März 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Fährst Du nicht das orange HS AM in XL? Wie groß bist Du und wie ist deine Schrittlänge? Mir kommt das AM in XL halt wirklich extrem lang vor... ich hoffe, dass ich am Canyon Granfondo beide testen kann



Genau. Ich habe auch ziemlich genau deine Maße 194 und ca 93 SL. Ich finde das XL perfekt.


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (4. März 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich habe genau die gleichen Maße wie du: Auf jeden Fall XL! Mal abgesehen von der Sattelstütze, kommt der Lenker bei zu kleinem Rahmen bei normal-kurzem Vorbau gerne mal gegen die Knie.



Jetzt bin ich wieder etwas verunsichert. Man stößt mit einer 93er SL bei der L Größe evtl. gegen den Lenker?


----------



## Jackbubu (4. März 2010)

Maxx Perfexx schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten.
> 
> @Jackbubu:
> 
> Du hast dir also ein AM in L gekauft? Wie weit ist denn die Sattelstütze noch von ihrem maximalen Auszug weg, wenn du es auf deine SL eingestellt hast?


 
Ich habs bestellt und noch nicht bekommen, kann Dir also noch nicht sagen wie das alles so aussieht.
Aber: Dass man mit SL 93 mit den Knien gegen den Lenker kommt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... aber ich werde es testen wenn ichs in KW 11 bekommen habe.


----------



## off_by_one (4. März 2010)

Maxx Perfexx schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich wieder etwas verunsichert. Man stößt mit einer 93er SL bei der L Größe evtl. gegen den Lenker?



Das wird wohl nur bei einem sehr extremen Lenkwinkel vorkommen können.

z.b. wenn du versuchst dich auf der Stelle zu drehen.


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (4. März 2010)

Jackbubu schrieb:


> Ich habs bestellt und noch nicht bekommen, kann Dir also noch nicht sagen wie das alles so aussieht.
> Aber: Dass man mit SL 93 mit den Knien gegen den Lenker kommt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... aber ich werde es testen wenn ichs in KW 11 bekommen habe.



Hast du dir ein AM8 bestellt? Irgendwie schwanke ich noch zwischen dem AM7 und dem AM8, sind immerhin 300 Euro, oder meint ihr, dass die sich lohnen würden?


----------



## mas7erchief (4. März 2010)

Ich würde ganz klar das 7er nehmen, da ich ehh mehr auf Sram stehe, die SLX Kurbel tausendmal besser aussieht als die XT, der Unterschied zwischen Elixier R und CR auch nur in na Druckpunktverstellung von Hand besteht soweit ich weiß und der Gewichtsunterschied nur bei 300g liegt.
Die 300  würd ich mir sparen.
Das einzige problem wäre die Farbe....ich könnte mich nicht zwischen Acid green und Black Forrest Green entscheiden....deswegen würd ich schwarz nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (4. März 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich habe genau die gleichen Maße wie du: Auf jeden Fall XL! Mal abgesehen von der Sattelstütze, kommt der Lenker bei zu kleinem Rahmen bei normal-kurzem Vorbau gerne mal gegen die Knie.





Strider schrieb:


> Genau. Ich habe auch ziemlich genau deine Maße  194 und ca 93 SL. Ich finde das XL perfekt.



Hmm, das kann ich mir irgendwie nur sehr schwer vorstellen, wenn ich mir in der Geotabelle die "virtuelle" Oberrohrlänge ansehe. 

Hinzu kommt dann wohl noch die Frage, was man mit dem Rad fahren will. Ob es das einzige Rad im Keller ist und für lange Touren herhalten soll oder ob es eben das zweitrad zum "spielen" ist.

Um's Probesitzen kommt man wohl nicht herum...


----------



## Strider (4. März 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Ich würde ganz klar das 7er nehmen, da ich ehh mehr auf Sram stehe, die SLX Kurbel tausendmal besser aussieht als die XT, der Unterschied zwischen Elixier R und CR auch nur in na Druckpunktverstellung von Hand besteht soweit ich weiß und der Gewichtsunterschied nur bei 300g liegt.
> Die 300  würd ich mir sparen.
> Das einzige problem wäre die Farbe....ich könnte mich nicht zwischen Acid green und Black Forrest Green entscheiden....deswegen würd ich schwarz nehmen




Das 7er hat halt noch so ein paar Low Cost Teile. SLX Innenlager, Kassette... aber die kann man zur not einfach austauschen. 

Ich kann übrigens nur das 9er empfehlen wenn du noch irgendwo Geld findest. HS und The One finde ich beide traumhaft


----------



## Strider (4. März 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Hmm, das kann ich mir irgendwie nur sehr schwer vorstellen, wenn ich mir in der Geotabelle die "virtuelle" Oberrohrlänge ansehe.
> 
> Hinzu kommt dann wohl noch die Frage, was man mit dem Rad fahren will. Ob es das einzige Rad im Keller ist und für lange Touren herhalten soll oder ob es eben das zweitrad zum "spielen" ist.
> 
> Um's Probesitzen kommt man wohl nicht herum...



Gut, dass ich es mir nicht vorstellen muss sondern gleich wieder ne Runde fahren kann. 
Klar ist das ein Rad für lange Touren, sonst hätte ich mir ein Torque gekauft.

PS:
Keller? Wohnzimmer!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. März 2010)

@Maxx und Timo: XL passt, L *könnte* knapp werden. z.B. am Lenker. Bei 194cm und 94SL auf jeden Fall XL!
Bei der Körpergröße ist sogar ein XL Rahmen verspielt!


----------



## Strider (4. März 2010)

Maxx Perfexx schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich wieder etwas verunsichert. Man stößt mit einer 93er SL bei der L Größe evtl. gegen den Lenker?



Das schaffe ich ja sogar beim XL wenn ich eine Spitzkehre fahre. Ist aber m.e. ganz normal


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. März 2010)

Ja, deshalb auch auf jeden Fall XL. Denn bei nem L Rahmen wäre das schon früher der Fall.


----------



## mas7erchief (4. März 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Das 7er hat halt noch so ein paar Low Cost Teile. SLX Innenlager, Kassette... aber die kann man zur not einfach austauschen.
> 
> Ich kann übrigens nur das 9er empfehlen wenn du noch irgendwo Geld findest. HS und The One finde ich beide traumhaft




Hammerschmidt ist natürlich erste Wahl
Ich will nix anderes mehr fahren...deswegen würd ich mir entweder das günstige für 2000 euro holen oder zu dem 8er nochn paar hundert drauf und zum 9er greifen
Aber SLX-Teile würd ich nicht zu Low-Cost zählen...


----------



## Julian0o (5. März 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Hammerschmidt ist natürlich erste Wahl
> Ich will nix anderes mehr fahren...



Hammerschmidt wird bei mir spätestens nächstes Jahr nachgerüstet  Find das Teil einfach super und ich denke die 450 Euro sinds wert. 

Jetzt mal was anderes. Was fahrt ihr bei euren Nerve AM's so für Luftdrücke. Ich bin jetzt bei meinen 80 Kilo bei hinten 14bar und vorne bei 7,5. Damit komm ich soweit ganz gut klar.
Manchmal wär mir was weicher aber glaub ich lieber. Vor allem wenn ich nicht irgendwo drüber springe und nur möglichst gemütlich den Berg runterkommen will


----------



## Strider (5. März 2010)

Jo also vor allem falls man neue teile abschraubt und verkauft wirds sogar deutlich billiger. So ne XT Kurbel ist ja auch nicht ganz günstig.

Luftdruck habe ich auch nicht im Kopf, ich fahre hinten sehr viel sag was ich bisher aber gaz cool finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nylz (6. März 2010)

Hey Freakz!!

Sagt mal, ist das acid green eloxiert?


----------



## 2slow4U (6. März 2010)

Nein, nur das Schwarz. Die anderen Farben sind lackiert.


----------



## the.saint (7. März 2010)

Also bin 1,93 und hab SL94
Fahre ein XL

Ob L oder XL wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt ist auch eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes:

Viele kniffelige (sehr steile) Trails, mit vielen engen Kurven, Stufen, usw. ---> da find ich ein L deutlich angenehmer

Für alles andere ist XL wunderbar


----------



## Nylz (8. März 2010)

Haben Die AM´s 140 oder 150mm Federweg vorne?
Auf der Canyonseite ein bisschen wiedersprüchlich. Mal so mal so....

Interessiere mich für ein 7ner. Hatte mir schon eines vor drei Jahren geholt und war mehr als zufrieden.
Gibt es Gründe, wo ihr sagen würdet, dass man vllt doch besser zu ein 8er greifen sollte?

Grüße!


----------



## Julian0o (8. März 2010)

das 2010er hat 150mm und das 2009er hat 140mm


----------



## cannaprography (9. März 2010)

Bin auch am überlegen mir das AM 9.0 SL anzuschaffen. Besteht dabei die Möglichkeit die Gabel auch in weiß zu bekommen oder wird die am 9.0 SL nur in schwarz verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylisimo (12. März 2010)

Servuz Leute,

brauch Eure hilfe und ggf. Erfahrungsberichte ! Es geht mal wieder um die passende Rahmengröße. Ich weiß wurde schon viel geschrieben aber so richtig schlau bin ich noch nicht  Möchte mir das Nerve AM 6.0 zulegen und bin mir bei der größe einfach nicht sicher !!! PPS von Canyon sagt mir ich soll *S  *nehmen was mir aber ein wenig zu klein vor kommt ??!! Fahr momentan ein CUBE XS COMP in der größe *L* und das ist zumindest im Gelände definitiv zu groß ! Ich selbst bin 1,80m uns SL 81 ! Hab nur das CUBE als Referenz und das Oberrohrlänge 60cm / Sitzrohrlänge 50cm und ein Radstand von 1,08m ! Größe M bei Canyon wäre Oberrohrlänge auch 60cm / Sitzrohrlänge 47cm und Radstand 1,11m !!! Merkt man da überhaupt einen großartigen Größenunterschied ??? Vielleicht hat jemand annähernd meine Maße und kann mir mal ein Tip geben.

Tausend Dank 

Stylisimo


----------



## Sera (12. März 2010)

also wenn ich deine Daten eingebe (Größe und SL) sagt das PPS M.

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/1614/unbenanntnfc.jpg


----------



## chaz (12. März 2010)

"M" sollte wohl gut passen.


----------



## schmurpanzandy (13. März 2010)

Kleine Frage, wo findet man denn Infos zu den DT-Swiss Laufrädern?
Bei den Canyon Specs steht ja "DT Swiss M 1800 SL" od " DT Swiss M 1800" dabei,auf der DT Swiss Seite gibts aber nur M1600 und X1800 ( http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/XR-wheels/M-1600.aspx ).
Was genau sind die Unterschiede zwischen M 1800 SL und M1800?

Danke!


----------



## mas7erchief (13. März 2010)

Wurde hier irgendwo schonmal diskuttiert. Benutz mal die SuFu....da müssteste was finden


----------



## schmurpanzandy (13. März 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Wurde hier irgendwo schonmal diskuttiert. Benutz mal die SuFu....da müssteste was finden



Danke, hatte zwar schon gesucht gehabt aber nichts gefunden und dann erst hier geschrieben. Scheinbar hab ich den falschen Begriff verwendet...

Falls noch jemand sucht, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429198&highlight=DT+Swiss+1800+SL


----------



## 2slow4U (18. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

habe mal ne Frage bez. der von Canyon beigelegten Dämpferpumpe...
Ich wollte heute mal den Luftdruck meiner Talas überprüfen, musste aber feststellen dass ich die Pumpe nicht weit genug auf's Ventil geschraubt bekam da die Schraube der Pumpe schon vorher auf dem Talashebel aufliegt.
Gibts da nen Adapter oder brauch ich für die Gabel ne extra Pumpe?

Greetz, 2slow4U


----------



## damidumi (18. März 2010)

Hi,

ich glaube du must die Gabel absenken, dann kommt das Ventil weiter heraus.

Gruß
damidumi


----------



## 2slow4U (18. März 2010)

Ah ok, probier ich morgen dann mal... danke 





Edit: Jop, man muss die Gabel absenken... hätt ich auch gleich drauf kommen können...


----------



## Sera (19. März 2010)

damidumi schrieb:


> Hi,
> du musst die Gabel absenken, dann kommt das Ventil weiter heraus.



genau so siehts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylisimo (20. März 2010)

Servuz,

Hab mir gestern ein Nerve AM 6.0 in Orange bestellt und hoffe der Bock kommt schnell zu mir nach Hause.. Hätt aber mal ne Frage wo Ihr eure AM´s so überall lang prügelt.. Bzw. wäre es für mich Interessant ob schon jemand mit seinem AM im Bikepark war und Mensch und Maschine noch leben 

Grüße


----------



## chaz (20. März 2010)

Bikepark ist doch relativ. Mit guter Technik kann man damit auch recht ordentliche Drops nehmen. Ohne Technik ist für manche am ersten Bordstein Sense...


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (21. März 2010)

Hi,

ich hätte eine Frage/Bitte an die Fahrer eines AM von 2010 (Ausstattung egal) in Größe *L*.
Könnte jemand mal bei voll ausgezogener Sattelstütze den Abstand: Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel (auch ca. in der Mitte des Sattels) messen?
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.

MfG,
Max


----------



## Jackbubu (21. März 2010)

Moin,

da ich das Rad gerade hier neben mir stehen habe kann ich das ziemlich schnell:

*ca. 805mm* lautet die unverbindliche Lösung auf Deine Frage. Dabei habe ich den Sattel bis zur Markierung "Minimum Insert" auf der Sattelstütze ausgefahren.

Gruß


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (21. März 2010)

Super Dank Dir.

Fährt jemand mit so weit raus gezogener Stütze? Habe da irgendwie bedenken sie am maximum fahren zu müssen.
Aber XL ist mir denke ich zu lang.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. März 2010)

Stütze am Anschlag fahren ist kein Problem. Geht seit 2 Jahren gut.


----------



## Strider (21. März 2010)

Jackbubu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da ich das Rad gerade hier neben mir stehen habe kann ich das ziemlich schnell:
> 
> ...



Denk daran, dass wen du dich draufsetzt nochmal ein paar CM im Sag verschwinden.


----------



## criscross (21. März 2010)

Maxx Perfexx schrieb:


> Super Dank Dir.
> 
> Fährt jemand mit so weit raus gezogener Stütze? Habe da irgendwie bedenken sie am maximum fahren zu müssen.
> Aber XL ist mir denke ich zu lang.


 
Canyon verbaut eine 350 mm Stütze.
Wenn die dir zu kurz ist, dann nimm halt eine 400 mm Stütze !
Habe ich auch so gemacht.


----------



## nullstein (21. März 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Denk daran, dass wen du dich draufsetzt nochmal ein paar CM im Sag verschwinden.





Gefragt war doch nach dem Abstand Mitte Tretlager bis zum Sattel. Und dieser Abstand ändert sich hoffentlich nicht aufgrund des SAG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (21. März 2010)

Stimmt Denkfehler


----------



## the.saint (21. März 2010)

Wenn du nicht stürzt, du jeden "drop" sauber auf dem landehügel landest, du kräftige arme hast, bremswellen spaß machen, und sonst auch ein guter Fahrer bist...
sollte das jedoch nicht zutreffen...wird dir der Rahmen stark verbeult (die Wanddicken sind zu gering um Stürze heil zu überstehen), oder bricht gar an bestimmten Stellen (gibt genug Bilder).
Beim Torque sind die Wanddicken gut doppelt so dick...

können tut man alles, ob man es soll ist eine andere Frage.

Schwierige Trails und dergleichen sind gut fahrbar, da muss man auch nicht so großes Tempo fahren und es kommt Freude auf. BikePark macht net so wirklich Spaß, weil du sehr viel arbeiten musst.
Das Thema Garantie usw. gibts auch noch.



stylisimo schrieb:


> Servuz,
> 
> Hab mir gestern ein Nerve AM 6.0 in Orange bestellt und hoffe der Bock kommt schnell zu mir nach Hause.. Hätt aber mal ne Frage wo Ihr eure AM´s so überall lang prügelt.. Bzw. wäre es für mich Interessant ob schon jemand mit seinem AM im Bikepark war und Mensch und Maschine noch leben
> 
> Grüße


----------



## Reese23 (22. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin im Begriff mir ein Nerve zu bestellen und mir aber total unsicher welche Rahmengröße. Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit meinem zu langem Cannondale Rize gemacht welches extrem am steigen ist an steilen Stücken. Von der Größe her (185 cm mit 88 SL) müsste es ein L werden allerdings will ich nicht den selben Fehler noch mal machen und tendiere zu einem M.

Wie fährt sich das Nerve den an steilen Stücken? Ist ordentlich Druck auf dem Vorderrad?


----------



## Strider (23. März 2010)

Na ja wenn du die Gabel absenkst finde ich auch extreme Steigungen kein Problem.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (23. März 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin im Begriff mir ein Nerve zu bestellen und mir aber total unsicher welche Rahmengröße. Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit meinem zu langem Cannondale Rize gemacht welches extrem am steigen ist an steilen Stücken. Von der Größe her (185 cm mit 88 SL) müsste es ein L werden allerdings will ich nicht den selben Fehler noch mal machen und tendiere zu einem M.
> 
> Wie fährt sich das Nerve den an steilen Stücken? Ist ordentlich Druck auf dem Vorderrad?



Hallo,

bei 185 cm Körpergröße und einer SL von 88 cm, sollte es ein L Rahmen sein. Ich bin 178 cm und habe einen M Rahmen und der passt perfekt. Ich habe sogar gleich die Vorbaulänge von 75 auf 110 gewechselt. Sonst hätte ich wie eine Laterne drauf gesessen

Von meinem Empfinden her und den Formeln, müsste es L sein
Selbst bei sehr sportlicher Fahrweise ist der M Rahmen zu klein - meine Meinung


----------



## Reese23 (23. März 2010)

Danke für deine Einschätzung... wie verhält sich den das Bike bei deiner Größe in extremen Steigungen? Hast du ordentlich Druck auf dem Vorderrad oder wird es nervös?

Mich irritiert die Angabe der Oberrohrlänge in der Geo-Tabelle bei Canyon. Die geben bei M eine Länge von 600 mm an, was schon arg heftig wäre. Mein Oberrohr am Rize war echte 610 mm und dadurch hab ich null Druck nach Vorne bekommen bzw. die Geo am Rize war der Schwerpunkt generell recht weit hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (23. März 2010)

Hallo
also ich bin 178 mit 89 SL.
Hatte mir auch eins in M bestellt,
und nach der ersten längeren Ausfahrt hab ichs wieder hingebracht
und eins in L genommen.

Auf dem M kam ich mir im Downhill vor wie auf nem Pucky Rad,
das ging gar nicht. Außerdem war die Sattelstütze zu kurz !

Das L Bike fährt sich viel leichter im Uphill und hat mords Grip 
auf dem Vorderrad. Bis 20 % Steigung ohne die Gabel zu traveln.
Fährt sich perfekt  !


----------



## leeresblatt (23. März 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> Auf dem M kam ich mir im Downhill vor wie auf nem Pucky Rad,
> das ging gar nicht.



wie fährt sich den ein Puky Rad im Downhill?  Ne im Ernst, beschreibe das doch mal näher, ich kann mir nichts drunter vorstellen.


----------



## criscross (23. März 2010)

Hi
mit eingeschobener 400 Sattelstütze kam ich so nah zum Lenker,
das ich mir vorkam wie auf nem Kinderrad.

Außerdem fuhr sich das M Bike schwerer im Uphill , andere Geo oder Gewichtsverteilung ? wer weiß ......


----------



## Krolock (24. März 2010)

jetzt bin ich irgendwie leicht irritiert.
bisher dachte ich eigentlich dass das "M" genau das passende für mich wäre (178cm Körpergröße und 86cm SL)
bin halt auch ein kandidat, der genau an der grenze zwischen M und L ist.
komisch ist ja auch dass das PPS nur mit der SL arbeitet... alle anderen Werte scheinen nicht (oder zumindest nicht merkbar) in die rahmengröße einzufließen.

werde mich aber aller voraussicht trotzdem nach koblenz begeben, um mich mal drauf zu setzen und den unterschied zu spüren. ist halt ne ganze stange geld, die man latzen muss und da will ich mir hundert pro sicher sein. auch wenn aller anschein nach das M für mich richtig ist.

vor ort kann man dann auch nochmal die farben genauestens abchecken


----------



## steve99 (25. März 2010)

also ich hab beim XC 7.0 in M auch die erfahrung machen müssen, dass es mir irgendwie zu klein war und ich zu kompakt drauf saß. ich hab dann nochmal bei canyon sowohl das L als auch das M gefahren und 2 leute da meinten, dass das M zu kompakt für mich ist und im Uphill ich keinen Spass damit hätte. ich hab das M zurück geschickt und warte nun auf das L....

meine daten sind 180cm und SL 86,5cm

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=443259&page=5


----------



## BontyRaceOR (27. März 2010)

So ein Nerve AM 7.0 Fahrer mehr 

Gleich die erste Frage...

Auf der Fox Seite steht folgendes zum Einstellen des RP23

Federweg des Dämpfers/(Nachgiebigkeit)

25,4 mm (6,4 mm)

31,7 mm (7,9 mm)

38,1 mm (9,5 mm)

44,4 mm (11,1 mm)

50,8 mm (12,7 mm)

57,1 mm (14,2 mm)

Was gilt jetzt für mein AM 7.0?

So eine Luftdrucktabelle wie für die Gabeln gibt es beim Dämpfer nicht?

Danke im Vorraus ;-)


----------



## stylisimo (27. März 2010)

Servuz,

mein Nerve AM 6.0 ist nun da und die ersten Fragen auch. Komm mit der pro Pedal Einstellung vom Dämpfer nicht klar. Bzw. merke ich zwischen den 3 Stufen keinerlei Unterschied ! Wie schaut das bei euch aus ??

Grüße


----------



## stylisimo (27. März 2010)

Achso Bonty..

du musst dein Dämpfer vermessen wie in der Fox Anleitung drin steht.. Dann drauf setzen und messen wie weit der Dämpfer einfedert unter deinem Gewicht. Und dann die Pumpe ansetzen bis länge deines Federweges passt mit der Nachgiebigkeit siehe Tabelle !!

Grüße


----------



## lasse-s (28. März 2010)

bin mir auch etwas unsicher, ob ich ein m oder l nehmen soll. 
bin 181 cm gross und habe eine schrittlänge von ungefähr 86 cm.
war gestern bei canyon und bin beide grössen probegefahren. konnte mich nicht wirklich auf eine grösse festlegen. 
hat hier jemand mit ähnlichen grössen einen vergleich für mich? 

übrigens würde mich noch interessieren wie sich das am auf kleineren touren und am berg denn so verhält. vielleicht auch noch passend ein vergleich zwischen einem kompakteren m oder etwas längerem l für die vorige fragestellung.

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## criscross (28. März 2010)

habs zwar etwas weiter oben schon beschrieben.

Also, beim M mußte ich die Stütze bis über Limit rausziehen 
und hatte dann zu viel Gewicht hinten. Fuhr sich im Uphill schwerer.
Das Vorderrad wurde leichter. Hatte am M einen 105mm Vorbau und am L einen 90er, also beide in etwa gleiche OB Rohrlänge. Beim L Rahmen habe ich deutlich mehr grip am Vorderrad und fährt sich im Uphill auch leichter - weniger gewicht auf dem Hinterrad.
Bin 178 mit 89 SL und fahre ca.5 cm Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lasse-s (28. März 2010)

@criscross
habe deinen post schon gelesen. nur hätte ich einfach noch ein paar meinungen mehr.

bin halt noch sehr unschlüssig. 

habe hier sogar auch schon ein am 6.0 in m noch im bikeguard stehen, aber bin mir halt nich sicher, ob m passend wäre und ob ich nicht morgen nochmal den weg nach koblenz antreten soll - das bike wäre dann ja immer noch unbenutzt.


----------



## criscross (28. März 2010)

kannst das Bike ja erst mal auf deinem Haustrail fahren und testen.
Hab ich euch so gemacht und dann schön geputzt und wieder 
hingebracht. Hast ja 30 Tage Rückgaberecht. Mußte allerdings 1 Woche auf das L warten, da ist Canyon son bißchen unflexibel - muß erst wieder komissioniert werden, oder so.

Vor dem AM 6.0 hatte ich ein XC 6.0 in M, passte mir echt gut.
Darum war ich auch ganz sicher und habe mir das AM auch in M bestellt, paßte durch die andere Geo aber leider überhaupt nicht.

Fahre zur Zeit ein MR in Gr. M und das AM in Gr. L und beide Bikes 
passen perfekt.


----------



## lasse-s (28. März 2010)

habe halt auch das problem, dass ich absoluter neuling bin und ausser mit meinem 15 jahre alten gt das ich ca. 5-10 mal im jahr bewegt habe keine richtige ahnung von unterschieden bzgl. am/xc und den dazugehörigen sitzpositionen etc. habe. 

habe mich zwar im vorfeld über einige wochen eingelesen, aber beim kauf selbst ist das halt immer so'ne sache... 

mir kam es eigentlich gestern bei canyon mit dem am in beiden grössen, m und l, so vor als würde ich sehr kompakt sitzen. hatte dann halt auf zwei verkäufer gehört die beide sagten, dass m ausreichen würde.

zuhause habe ich nochmals meine schrittlänge nachgemessen und festgestellt, das die dort gemessenen 83 cm plötzlich zuhause bei einer messung mit der wasserwaage plötzlich mindestens 86 cm waren.

desweiteren habe ich bei canyon gestern auch einen falschen und zu kleinen helm bekommen, aber halt erst zuhause gemerkt.
das hat dann auch noch zu meiner verunsicherung beigetragen und ich habe das fahrrad dann erst gar nicht montiert.


----------



## criscross (28. März 2010)

tja, da hilft wohl nur eine Probefahrt auf der Hausstrecke,
bzw. ändern der Vorbaulänge.

good luck


----------



## damidumi (28. März 2010)

Krolock schrieb:


> werde mich aber aller voraussicht trotzdem nach koblenz begeben, um mich mal drauf zu setzen und den unterschied zu spüren. ist halt ne ganze stange geld, die man latzen muss und da will ich mir hundert pro sicher sein. auch wenn aller anschein nach das M für mich richtig ist.
> 
> vor ort kann man dann auch nochmal die farben genauestens abchecken




Hi Krolock,

du brauchst nicht unbedingt bis Koblenz fahren.
Habe heute zufällig in einem anderen Fred erfahren, dass es in Heerlen ein Testcenter gibt. Dort kann man sich die Räder gegen 20  ausleihen und eine Testrunde durch die Brunssumer Heide drehen. Hätte ich dass vorher gewusst!!

http://www.canyon.com/_nl/testcenter_heerlen/testcenter_heerlen.html


Gruß
damidumi


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (29. März 2010)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht ganz genau ob es hier rein passt, aber ich wollte die Griffe an meinem AM 8 gegen Schraubgriffe austauschen.

Meine Frage wäre, ob es Griffe gibt die beim Befestigungsring exakt die selbe Frabe haben wie die Avid Elixir CR Bremse - ein Rotton.
Ich habe es mal dilettantisch in dem angehängten Bild markiert was ich meine. 

MfG,
Max


----------



## philson (29. März 2010)

Hab letzte Woche mein AM 6.0 in orange bekommen, und es fährt sich sehr geil. 

Was mich jedoch stört, ist dass ich die Gabel nicht blockieren kann. Hat die Gabel einen Defekt, oder muss ich irgndetwas anderes als den rechten hebel einstellen?

Zur Größe: Bin 185, Schrittlänge 84 und M passt perfekt! (Hatte zuerst Angst, dass es mir zu klein ist, bei sovielen Leuten die kleiner als ich sind und denen L passt. )


----------



## chaz (29. März 2010)

Du weisst, dass man diese Lockout-Funktion einstellen kann?!


----------



## paradisoinferno (29. März 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Du weisst, dass man diese Lockout-Funktion einstellen kann?!




Beim 6.0? Wär mir neu....

Kannst nur den Hebel umlegen und feddich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (29. März 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Beim 6.0? Wär mir neu....
> 
> Kannst nur den Hebel umlegen und feddich....


Hat die RL keinen blow-out?


----------



## paradisoinferno (29. März 2010)

Ja schon,  sozusagen nen "Not"-Blow Out. Muß schon mein ganzes Gewicht ruckartig draufschmeißen, damit sie dann etwa 1-2 cm einsinkt 

Aber das wird dem User philson nicht weiterhelfen, seine Gabel lockt ja offenbar überhaupt nicht....


----------



## chaz (29. März 2010)

Man staunt und lernt....


----------



## Coil (29. März 2010)

Vielleicht könnte man den Thread mit ein paar Bildern vom 2010er Jahrgang bereichern?

Ein AM 7.0 in Acid Green würde ich gerne mal sehen...


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (29. März 2010)

Bei meiner Grifffrage kann mir keiner helfen ?


----------



## Jackbubu (29. März 2010)

Coil schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man den Thread mit ein paar Bildern vom 2010er Jahrgang bereichern?
> 
> Ein AM 7.0 in Acid Green würde ich gerne mal sehen...



Nen Kumpel von mir hat eins bestellt, vielleicht mach ich mal Bilder davon wenns da ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (29. März 2010)

Coil schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man den Thread mit ein paar Bildern vom 2010er Jahrgang bereichern?



Gerne, jedoch ist dies nicht der Galerie-Thread....



Coil schrieb:


> Ein AM 7.0 in Acid Green würde ich gerne mal sehen...



Biddö
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5704250


----------



## the.saint (29. März 2010)

das sind die peaty cheers griffe oder?, da gibts auch rote lock on ringe...sieht ziemlich gleich aus
obs jetzt exakt der gleiche rotton ist...da musste das schon direkt nebeneinander heben um das zu sehen
aber grundsätzlich müsste rot eloxiert eigentlich immer recht ähnlich aussehen


----------



## Coil (30. März 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Gerne, jedoch ist dies nicht der Galerie-Thread....
> 
> 
> Biddö
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5704250



Danke, aber das ist das 2009er Modell.


----------



## boarder87 (30. März 2010)

Gibts hier eigentlich jemand der eher das Nerve Am 8.0 statt das 7er empfehlen wÃ¼rde oder ist der Unschied von slx auf xt,LaufrÃ¤der und Bremse keine 300â¬ wert? Meien Entscheidung fÃ¤llt mir da sehr schwer


----------



## Strider (30. März 2010)

Also ich finde nicht, dass sich die 300 Euro mehr so richtig lohnen. Wenn schon dann gleich das 9er HS.
Oder die 300 Eur nehmen und das 7er auf HS umbauen!


----------



## Julian0o (30. März 2010)

Wie macht sich bei euch eigentlich der Sattel? Find den nicht so ganz bequem und irgendwie is der nach noch nichma 500km schon ziemlich durchgeranzt. 
An der Seite ist schon ein bisschen Leder ab. Das kann vom anlehnen & stürzen kommen ( gab "erst" zwei).
Aber vorne geht schon ganz ordentlich das Leder ab... Bei meinen zwei Kumpels die den gleichen Sattel haben sieht das anders aus. 
Meint ihr da kann man was mit Garantie machen? Ich mach wenn ich zu Hause bin mal ein Foto vom Sattel.

MfG

EDIT: Hier das Bild


----------



## paradisoinferno (30. März 2010)

Coil schrieb:


> Danke, aber das ist das 2009er Modell.



Gerne, dachte, Dir gehts speziell um die Farbe und diese sollte sich nicht verändert haben. Auch der Rahmen ist 2010 der gleiche.....


----------



## Krolock (30. März 2010)

damidumi schrieb:


> Hi Krolock,
> 
> du brauchst nicht unbedingt bis Koblenz fahren.
> Habe heute zufällig in einem anderen Fred erfahren, dass es in Heerlen ein Testcenter gibt. Dort kann man sich die Räder gegen 20  ausleihen und eine Testrunde durch die Brunssumer Heide drehen. Hätte ich dass vorher gewusst!!
> ...



Besten Dank für diesen Tipp!
Werde ich sicherlich in Anspruch nehmen.
Was man nicht noch alles dazulernen kann


----------



## lasse-s (30. März 2010)

nachdem ich gestern nochmals bei canyon war ist es bei mir ein m geworden bzw. geblieben! 

habe vom gestrigen verkäufer nochmals eine kompetente beratung bekommen, wurde nochmals ausgemessen und bin nochmals probegefahren!


----------



## Sera (30. März 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> EDIT: Hier das Bild



sieht ein wenig schlapp aus der gute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontyRaceOR (1. April 2010)

Coil schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man den Thread mit ein paar Bildern vom 2010er Jahrgang bereichern?
> 
> Ein AM 7.0 in Acid Green würde ich gerne mal sehen...




Ich habe eins in säuregrün;-)

Wenn mir einer die Frage beantwortet welche Dämpferlänge ich an meinem AM7 in der Nachgiebigkeitstabelle nehmen muss, um die Nachgiebigkeit einstellen zu können poste ich es ,---)


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. April 2010)

190mm


----------



## BontyRaceOR (1. April 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> 190mm





Gleich die erste Frage...

Auf der Fox Seite steht folgendes zum Einstellen des RP23

Federweg des Dämpfers/(Nachgiebigkeit)

25,4 mm (6,4 mm)

31,7 mm (7,9 mm)

38,1 mm (9,5 mm)

44,4 mm (11,1 mm)

50,8 mm (12,7 mm)

57,1 mm (14,2 mm)


Welchen Wert aus der linken Spalte muss ich zur Betrachtung der Nachgiebigkeit nehmen?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. April 2010)

Ich würde es erstmal ohne diese Tabelle versuchen. Die angegebenen Drücke sind erfahrungsgemäß viel zu hoch. http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Hinterbau_abstimmen.htm

Am Anfang lieber einen Ticken zu viel Luft reinpumpen, dann mit der Dämpferpumpe im Rucksack eine Terstfahrt machen inkl. Stufen, Treppen, kleine Hüpfer.


----------



## PiR4Te (2. April 2010)

stylisimo schrieb:


> Servuz,
> 
> mein Nerve AM 6.0 ist nun da und die ersten Fragen auch. Komm mit der pro Pedal Einstellung vom Dämpfer nicht klar. Bzw. merke ich zwischen den 3 Stufen keinerlei Unterschied ! Wie schaut das bei euch aus ??
> 
> Grüße



Hab bei mir auch festgestellt, dass es zwischen den drei Pro-Pedal-Stufen und "ungelockt" an meinem RP23 XX keinen unterschied gibt.

Kann diesen eindruck jemand bestätigen, bzw ist das normal? 

Gruss


----------



## Julian0o (2. April 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Hab bei mir auch festgestellt, dass es zwischen den drei Pro-Pedal-Stufen und "ungelockt" an meinem RP23 XX keinen unterschied gibt.



Euch muss klar sein das ProPedal kein Lockout ist. Bei mir funktionierts. Und zwar so: Wenn der Hebel nach rechts (Wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze) gelegt wird(rastet auch ein und in der anderen richtung "springt" er quasi zurück), dann hab ich quasi kein Wippen mehr beim beim pedalieren. Auf große Hubbel ect. reagiert der RP23 natürlich trotzdem noch. 

Die einstellung ist also nur dafür da das wippen beim normalen fahren zu minimieren/eliminieren. Also erwartet keine Wunder. 

Nur bei mir funktionierts auf jeden fall. Ich merke wenn ProPedal aus ist beim fahren.


----------



## philson (3. April 2010)

philson schrieb:


> Was mich jedoch stört, ist dass ich die Gabel nicht blockieren kann. Hat die Gabel einen Defekt, oder muss ich irgndetwas anderes als den rechten hebel einstellen?



Hab canyon mal ne Mail geschickt, und als Antwort das hier bekommen:


> Das Lockout kann in seiner Intensität verändert werden, daher bitte ich Sie, anhand der Bedienungsanleitung das Threshold-Valve (Schwell-Ventil) für das Lock Out zu suchen und dies mehr auf Sperrung der Gabel einzustellen.



Meint er mit Schwell-Ventil bzw. Threshold-Valve den rechten Drehknopf? (wenn ja, dann hilft mir das nicht weiter )

Hab in der Bedienungsanleitung nichts über ein Schwell-Ventil bzw Threshold Valve gefunden.

mfg phil


----------



## Julian0o (3. April 2010)

Welches Modell hast du denn? Diese Verstellung gibts nur ab dem AM 7.0 (TALAS RL*C) *Bei 6.0 gibts nur Lockout oder nicht Lockout. Und den Lockout aktivierst du indem du den rechten drehknopf im Uhrzeigersinn bis anschlag drehst.


----------



## paradisoinferno (3. April 2010)

Ja, er hat die RL und die Canyon Mail bezog sich jedoch auf die RLC Gabeln.

Das hilft hier nicht weiter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shakrat (3. April 2010)

servus und hallo

komme aus dem "rennrad-news" forum und will auch hier mal hallo sagen.da ich nun 14 seiten "canyon nerve am" forum durch habe und mich demnächst hier öfter mal blicken lasse wollte ich euch nur wissen lassen das ich mich nach seeeehr langen recherchen hier im forum und auf diversen herstellerseiten nun für das am 6.0 entschieden habe.in die engere wahl kam noch das radon slide aber das habe ich nun doch nicht genommen da mir die innenverlegten züge beim canyon besser gefallen.da ich ein schrauber bin und an meinem renner und crosser auch alles selber mache habe ich mich für eine versenderhitsche entschieden und denke das ich mich der ganzen neuen technik(dämpfer und hydraulikbremsen) schnell aranchiere(2 wochen warten).der grund warum ich dem rennradfahren ein wenig abtrünnig werde sind die erfahrungen aus 4 ausgedehnte touren die ich mit einem geliehenden hardtail von einem kollegen gemacht habe der mich im wald mal testen wollte und gleich diverse trails runterjagte(odenwald).ich bin aus dem schreien nicht mehr herausgekommen und nach der ersten abfahrt stand fest ich brauch auch so ein ding.

bin 181cm groß und habe bei einer SL von 88cm einen rahmen in der größe L genommen.
ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu ausschweifend.

schöne grüße


----------



## boarder87 (3. April 2010)

hab mich (175cm und 83cm SL ) für ein AM 7.0 in S entschieden  
jetzt heisst es nur noch auf KW 16 warten


----------



## Stuat. (3. April 2010)

Habe auch bei fast den selben maßen wie du (schrittlänge 2cm kürzer) auch einen L Rahmen bei meinem Nerve 7.0 passt gut .


----------



## Flo1988 (5. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich Spiele nun auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein AM 6.0 zu kaufen. Kann mir villeicht jemand sagen bis zu welchem Fahrergewicht das 6.0 zugelassen ist. Habe nämlich noch nichts gefunden und wäre über eine Antwort sehr dankbar.


----------



## Stacked (5. April 2010)

Ich glaube das Gewichtslimit bei Canyon lag mal bei 120 kg.


----------



## Strider (5. April 2010)

Und so ist es noch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philson (5. April 2010)

So,

mein Lockout Problem hat sich gestern von selbst gelöst. Hab etwas mehr Luft in die Gabel reingepumpt als in der Anleitung stand, da es mir etwas zu weich war. Und nun geht auch der Lockout.


----------



## nidisticht (5. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
habe nach nun langem überlegen mich auf das AM 8.0 focusiert.
Die Color Variante Blackforestgreen ist lieferbar. Hat jemand dafür Bilder vom 2010 Modell ? Freue mich auf Inputs - thanks....

PS: Gute FOX Einstellungsinfos kenn ich von 

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html 

Happy Trails - Nidi 
www.ritzel-sticht.de


----------



## Flo1988 (5. April 2010)

Zuersteinmal danke für die Antworten Stacked und Strider. Wiegt zufällig jemand ca. 115kg und kann mir sagen mit wieviel bar er im Dämpfer fährt?

Schönen Abend noch
Gruß Flo


----------



## alibabashack (6. April 2010)

nidisticht schrieb:


> Die Color Variante Blackforestgreen ist lieferbar. Hat jemand dafür Bilder vom 2010 Modell ? Freue mich auf Inputs - thanks....



Huhu .. der Paketmensch dürfte jede Minute bei mir klingeln und dann mach ich dir nach dem Schrauben ein paar Bilder 

Grüße


----------



## Julian0o (6. April 2010)

alibabashack schrieb:


> Huhu .. der Paketmensch dürfte jede Minute bei mir klingeln und dann mach ich dir nach dem Schrauben ein paar Bilder
> 
> Grüße



Mir bitte auch  Mein Nerve bekommt heute erstmal ne KindShock i900 Sattelstüze


----------



## themajorg (6. April 2010)

An den Bildern hätte ich auch interesse


----------



## alibabashack (6. April 2010)

Soo nach einer kleinen Ausfahrt nun ein paar Bilder ... das ganze ist im Schatten also nur bei diffusem Licht Fotografiert und selbst so kommt meine Kamera nicht so ganz mit den coolen weißen Teilen klar 

Das grün ist wirklich sehr dunkel, wird aber schön metalic glitzernd, wenn es in der Sonne steht. Man kann dann auch die hellen Farbpigmente sehen. Der Nachteil ist einfach: durch die weiße Gabel erkennt wirklich jeder Spinner, dass das Rad was kostet. Bin eben bei uns am Dorfbahnhof vorbei und die ersten Volldeppen waren schon wieder auf den Plan gerufen. Ich glaub das ganze in schwarz ist diebstahltechnisch nicht ganz so gefährdet.

Wenn ihr Fotos von irgendwelchen speziellen Teilen haben wollt oder so sagt was. Hatte mehr lust auf Fahren als auf die Cam


----------



## leeresblatt (6. April 2010)

sehr schick, finde den Trend mit den Metallic-Farben echt gut


----------



## themajorg (6. April 2010)

Sehr schick  Schwarzes Rad ungeputzt und ohne BEschriftungen ist wohl am diebstahlsichersten. Aber dann kann man ja gar nicht posen^^ Scheiß Zwickmühle


----------



## Julian0o (6. April 2010)

Schick die Farbe. Und die grünen 50:50 passen sehr gut dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aza (7. April 2010)

alibabashack schrieb:


> Soo nach einer kleinen Ausfahrt nun ein paar Bilder ...


 
Hallo Alibabashack,

ist das Rahmengröße M?

Könntest du mir noch verraten, wann du bestellt hattest, da es bei dir ja ziemlich flott ging, wie es scheint.

Gruß
Aza


----------



## boarder87 (7. April 2010)

vorerst hat das warten ein Ende udn das zum Glück 2 Wochen vor vorraussichtlichem Liefertermin. Hab mein AM 7.0 in weiss bekommen.
Zusammengeschraubt, rumprobiert und ein Problem gefunden.

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich den Lockout Force Drehschalter betätigen kann? bei mir lässt er sich nicht drehen, egal welche Richtung.
Geht der wirklich nur sehr schwer, lässt sich nur in einer bestimmten Stelle drehen...danke um Hilfe


----------



## off_by_one (7. April 2010)

Kannst ihn in beide Richtungen bis zu einem gewissen Anschlag drehen. 
Die jeweilige Richtung steht ja auf dem Drehschalter drauf.

Geht normal relativ leicht von der Hand.


----------



## Julian0o (7. April 2010)

Das hatte ich beim Kumpel bei seinem AM8 auch. Der schwarze drehknopp ging irgendwie nich zu drehen. Hab dann aber nich weiter nach geguckt  Is ja nich mein Rad...


----------



## Dantethr (7. April 2010)

Hallo, bin neu hier im Forum!

Habe auch gleich eine Frage: "ist die hintere Nabe (DT Swiss M 1800SL) auf X12 umrüstfähig?" 
Diese ist ja am AM 9 verbaut, dass ich mir kaufen möchte.

Danke


----------



## alibabashack (7. April 2010)

Danke Julian0o! Musste einfach irgendwas grünes dran und da bieten sich die 5050 an. Bilden den perfekten Übergang zum Silber der Kurbel ...



Aza schrieb:


> Hallo Alibabashack,
> 
> ist das Rahmengröße M?
> 
> Könntest du mir noch verraten, wann du bestellt hattest, da es bei dir ja ziemlich flott ging, wie es scheint.



Hi Aza,
jap das is Größe M und ich hab schon Mitte November bestellt und gleich überwiesen, als ich gehört habe, dass es früher als KW16 wird. (glaube das war gegen KW12). ... hast du das nich auch bestellt? erinner mich an das Wartezimmer ... finde die Posts nicht mehr.

... morgen geht's wieder auf die Piste mit diesen geilen Reifen  ... hört sich echt an wie nen Panzer auf Asphalt. Hoffe ihr bekommt eure Bikes auch bald! Viel Glück.


----------



## seblill (7. April 2010)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich den Lockout Force Drehschalter betätigen kann? bei mir lässt er sich nicht drehen, egal welche Richtung.
> Geht der wirklich nur sehr schwer, lässt sich nur in einer bestimmten Stelle drehen...danke um Hilfe



Hatte das gleiche Problem auch unmittelbar nach Erhalt im Dezember 09 meines AM 7.0. Kannst das Bike oder auch nur die Gabel gleich wieder einpacken und zurück schicken, das kriegste selber nicht mehr hin...wurde anstandslos geregelt - dreht sich wieder wie es sich gehört: fast wie Butter. Aber das Rad bist du leider erst mal wieder los, bei mir hat das knapp 4 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Julian0o (7. April 2010)

seblill schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem auch unmittelbar nach Erhalt im Dezember 09 meines AM 7.0. Kannst das Bike oder auch nur die Gabel gleich wieder einpacken und zurück schicken, das kriegste selber nicht mehr hin...wurde anstandslos geregelt - dreht sich wieder wie es sich gehört: fast wie Butter. Aber das Rad bist du leider erst mal wieder los, bei mir hat das knapp 4 Wochen gedauert.



Ui, dann muss ich wohl meinen Kumpel mal drauf ansprechen... Hört sich nich so gut an


----------



## Aza (8. April 2010)

alibabashack schrieb:


> Hi Aza,
> jap das is Größe M und ich hab schon Mitte November bestellt und gleich überwiesen, als ich gehört habe, dass es früher als KW16 wird. (glaube das war gegen KW12). ... hast du das nich auch bestellt? erinner mich an das Wartezimmer ... finde die Posts nicht mehr.
> 
> ... morgen geht's wieder auf die Piste mit diesen geilen Reifen  ... hört sich echt an wie nen Panzer auf Asphalt. Hoffe ihr bekommt eure Bikes auch bald! Viel Glück.


 
Danke für die flotte Antwort.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass du schon November bestellt hast. Dachte, ich wäre der einzige verrückte, der ca. 5 Monate auf ein Bike wartet(bestellt anfang Dezember 09) 
Hab genau das selbe Bike bestellt und mittlerweile ist es auch schon unterwegs zu mir. Der Postbote wird heute morgen ein langes Gesicht gemacht haben (Sperrgut usw. ) 

Habe mir direkt für morgen frei genommen, da ich den Tag mit meinem neuen Spielzeug verbringen möchte.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shakrat (9. April 2010)

servas

hab mich heut das erste mal mehrere trails mit dem nerve herunter gestürzt und muss sagen das ich begeistert bin.das ding bügelt jede verdammte unebenheit weg einfach sensationell.die wahl bei 181cm und 88er SL die rahmengröße L zu wählen war absolut korrekt.was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist das bei 75kg körpergewicht 5bar in der gabel und 10 bar im dämpfer zumindest mir zu wenig sind.hatte heute noch ca. 10mm platz dann wär ich am anschlag gewesen.da hats schon ordentlich gekracht heute.

schönes wochenende

achso ich habe übrigens bei einem express-bike 5 tage aufs rad gewartet


----------



## Krolock (9. April 2010)

ich werde morgen im Heerlener Testcenter das Nerve probefahren!
Bin schon richtig gespannt. Echt super, dass man damit auch richtig auf die Trails darf und nicht nur Strasse.
FÃ¼r alle, die es noch nicht kennen: Es gibt ein Testcenter in Heerlen (Niederlande) direkt hinter der deutschen Grenze (von Aachen sind das 15km mit dem Bike) und dort kann man sich Ã¼ber die hollÃ¤ndische oder franzÃ¶sische Canyonhomepage fÃ¼r nen Testride anmelden. Kostet 20â¬, die es bei einem Radkauf auch wieder zurÃ¼ck gibt. Eine Trinkflasche bekommt man geschenkt. 2 Stunden Ausritt in der Brunsummer Heide.

Finde das eine sehr tolle Sache um wirklich abzuchecken, ob man mit der Geometrie und dem Rad im allgemeinen klar kommt.


----------



## boarder87 (9. April 2010)

seblill schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem auch unmittelbar nach Erhalt im Dezember 09 meines AM 7.0. Kannst das Bike oder auch nur die Gabel gleich wieder einpacken und zurück schicken, das kriegste selber nicht mehr hin...wurde anstandslos geregelt - dreht sich wieder wie es sich gehört: fast wie Butter. Aber das Rad bist du leider erst mal wieder los, bei mir hat das knapp 4 Wochen gedauert.



Ich hab es in der Zwischenzeit gelöst.
NAchdem ich bei Toxaholic angerufen hatte und er mir gesagt hat, dass wenn der Lockout ganz fest sei es wohl in härtester stufe udn ich müsste mal ruckartig mit den Fingern gegen uhrzeigersinn drehen.
MEhrmals versucht udn irgendwann hats n ruck getan und seither gehts...zum Glück weil ich gerade noch Semesterferien hab ))


----------



## CleanSweep (10. April 2010)

shakrat schrieb:


> [...] was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist das bei 75kg körpergewicht 5bar in der gabel und 10 bar im dämpfer zumindest mir zu wenig sind.hatte heute noch ca. 10mm platz dann wär ich am anschlag gewesen. [...]


10 Bar sind ja auch gerade einmal die Hälfte von dem, was Fox einem "erlaubt".  Ich komme mal gerade auf etwa 70kg und fahre den Dämpfer mit 13 Bar. Sag liegt bei geschätzten 25-30%.

In der Gabel dürften es bei mir auch um die 5 Bar sein (und der? die? Sag ist dabei mit etwa 10% eigentlich zu niedrig...). Komme da auch manchmal, wenn auch selten, nahe an einen Durchschlag ran; allerdings auch nur, wenn ich die Landung etwas verhaue.


----------



## Julian0o (10. April 2010)

Meins hat jetzt ne i900 bekommen  Supergut das ding!


----------



## Machlovio (10. April 2010)

boarder87 schrieb:


> vorerst hat das warten ein Ende udn das zum Glück 2 Wochen vor vorraussichtlichem Liefertermin. Hab mein AM 7.0 in weiss bekommen.
> Zusammengeschraubt, rumprobiert und ein Problem gefunden.
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich den Lockout Force Drehschalter betätigen kann? bei mir lässt er sich nicht drehen, egal welche Richtung.
> Geht der wirklich nur sehr schwer, lässt sich nur in einer bestimmten Stelle drehen...danke um Hilfe



Ähm... müsste jetzt erst in die Garage, un sicher zu sein, aber:Muss man den Drehknopf nicht etwas herausziehen und dann erst drehen? Ist bei meinem auch etwas hakelig.Gruss,M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coil (10. April 2010)

Gibt es hier jemanden, der sein Nerve von den unnötigen Stickern  befreit hat?

Bild wäre schön.


----------



## Julian0o (10. April 2010)

Was ist denn unnötig für dich?

Ich hab den weißen runden 18" Sticker abgemacht


----------



## Coil (10. April 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Was ist denn unnötig für dich?



Die Sticker auf der Federgabel, Dämpfer und den Felgen.


----------



## Julian0o (10. April 2010)

Dämpfer und Gabel bleibt bei mir dran. Felgen werd ich noch gucken weil ich die auch nich so dufte finde. Die Sticker auf den DT Swiss Felgen sind schöner


----------



## Coil (10. April 2010)

Was hast du denn für Pedale? Zufrieden damit?


----------



## Julian0o (10. April 2010)

Ja meine sind ganz gut. Sind alte Revell die ich schon an meinem Dirtbike hatte. Aber die brauchen mal ne neue Lakierung. muss ich mal sehen das ich die mal bei gelegenheit eloxiere.

EDIT: Die hier: http://www.rscycles.co.uk/ekmps/shops/rscycles/images/revellpedals.jpg


----------



## Coil (10. April 2010)

Danke für die Info!

@ alle
Was haben die anderen AM-Fahrer so im Einsatz?


----------



## 2slow4U (10. April 2010)

Ich hab momentan noch die XT-Bärentatzen mit Schlaufen von meinem 20 Jahre altem Trek drauf... werd aber demnächst auf Klickies wechseln.


----------



## Stuat. (11. April 2010)

Ich hab an meinem Nerve die Truvativ Holzfeller sind super


----------



## CleanSweep (11. April 2010)

Die schönen Fox-Aufkleber... wtf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (11. April 2010)

Ich habe "Eggbeater Acid 2" Pedale in rot an meinem Nerve. 
Optisch gut und relativ leicht.

Gruss


----------



## Krolock (11. April 2010)

Kleiner Bericht nach meiner Probefahrt, der vllt auch hilfreich fÃ¼r Leute ist, die die Wahl zwischen "M" und "L" haben.
Meine Daten 178cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe, 86cm SL, ca. 66cm ArmlÃ¤nge
Testsitzen hat gezeigt, das M passt und L ist wie ne Streckbank. Bei der Probefahrt kam mir die ganze Komposition allerdings zu kompakt vor. Also: Wirds nen M mit lÃ¤ngerem Vorbau.
Der VerkÃ¤ufer/Ansgestellte meinte, dass man auch innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Erhalt des Rades den Vorbau zurÃ¼ckschicken kÃ¶nnte und dann fÃ¼r 20â¬ nen lÃ¤ngeren zugeschickt bekommt.
Vllt hilft das ja jemandem


----------



## cnoc (11. April 2010)

Hi Leute hab eine frage hab zur zeit ein Fatmodul EC-01 von 2009


bin Grade dabei Bischen an Gewicht zu verlieren


es sind gerade ck 130 Kilogramm 1,90 Körper lange

und wollte ma an fragen ob ich das Canyon Nerve AM 6.0


soweit nutzen kann ,und ob FOX Gabel und Dampfer das mit machen

nutze gerade diese Komponenten


Federgabel:	RockShox Revelation 409 U-Turn PopLoc
Dämpfer:	RockShox Monarch 4.2 High Volume

bin soweit zufrieden

MfG cnoc


----------



## CleanSweep (11. April 2010)

Es sprechen sich "120 kg maximal" rum - aber keine Ahnung, ob das irgendwo offiziell steht. Bzgl. des Dämpfers kann ich nichts sagen. Bzgl. der Gabel: Fox gibt Einstellmöglichkeiten tabellarisch an, wobei hier bei 113 kg Fahrergewicht Ende ist (http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...ln/32MM/TALAS_RLC.html#FLOAT_Fork_Setting_Sag). Ob das nun heißt, dass man die Gabel mit höherem Gewicht nicht fahren darf, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Krolock (12. April 2010)

Bei meiner Kaufentscheidung steck ich immernoch in einem Zwiespalt, ob nun 6.0 oder 7.0. Deshalb folgende Fragen bei denen ihr mir hoffentlich helfen könnt:

1. Lohnt sich die Möglichkeit den Druckpunkt der Bremsen einzustellen? Wie wichtig ist das?
2. Die Fox hat beim 6.0 nur RL also keine Druckstufeneinstellung. Wie sinnvoll/wichtig ist die?
3. Sind die dtswiss laufräder wirklich soviel besser als die Kombination xt(nabe)/alex(felge)?

Was für Erfahrungen haben die Besitzer von nem 6.0 gemacht und bereuen die es?


----------



## mas7erchief (12. April 2010)

Was mich zum 7.0 tendieren lassen würde, wäre die fehlende Steckachse beim 6.0


----------



## Julian0o (12. April 2010)

Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem 6.0er 
Da ich sowieso vor habe nach und nach Teile zu tauschen (Hammerschmidt, Hope Bremse, neue Laufräder) reicht mir das 6.0er
Nur die Gabel wäre vielleicht doch schön gewesen aber ich seh schon beim Kumpel der das 8.0er hat, er hat die Features der RL*C* Version noch garnicht genutzt hat weil er sagt die Gabel ist so gut eingestellt. Und ich hab auch keinerlei Problem das ich kein C hinten dran habe.
Wenn ich den Lockout brauche dann so hart wie es geht beim schnellen berg hoch fahren im stehen. Da reicht mir an oder aus.
Und ansonsten ist die Gabel auch gut eingestellt.
Nur eine Steckachse wäre evt. ganz gut da es gerade die höherwertigen Laufräder oft nur mit Steckachse gibt und nicht mit Schnellspanner.

Auch die Bremse lässt sich gut dosieren und packt wie sau. 

Also wenn du auch vor hast Teile zu tauschen dann nehm ruhig das 6.0er und hab damit erstmal ein Jahr Spass! 
Wenn du nichts ändern willst dann nehm lieber das 7.0 da du für 200 Euro schon ein paar bessere Sachen bekommst, vor allem bessere Laufräder und die Gabel.
Die Bremse ist quasi gleich zum 6.0er nur das du die Griffweite per Hand verstellen kannst, aber das ist mir sowas von egal weil ich die einmal justiere und dann passt das, das muss man unterwegs nicht ohne Werkzeug ändern müssen. Den Druckpunkt kannst du soweit ich weis bei der Elixir R auch nicht einstellen. Der einzige Unterschied ist wie gesagt die werkzeuglose Griffweiteneinstellung.

Ob jetzt SRAM X.9 oder Shimano XT Shadow...ist glaube ich Wurst. Du hast halt auch andere Schalthebel.

Mit keinem von den beiden Modellen machst du meiner Meinung etwas falsch. Nur wenn du Acid Green geil findest wäre das noch ein Pluspunkt fürs 7.0er  Ansonsten gibts beim 6.0er das geile Orange was auch sehr fätt aussieht.

MfG


----------



## Krolock (12. April 2010)

Besten Dank fÃ¼r die umfangreiche Antwort.

Bin mir immernoch recht unsicher, da diese Investition eigentlich schon so in diesem Zustand eininge Jahre halten sollte. Wollte grundsÃ¤tzlich erstmal nichts umschrauben. Und irgendwo weiter vorne im Thread hab ich mal gelesen, dass die 200â¬ mehr sich nicht wirklich lohnen sollen.

Kann mir halt gut vorstellen, dass die Steckachse plus dtswiss-rÃ¤der die bessere Investition in die Zukunft sind und vllt gerade deshalb sollte ich lieber jetzt 200â¬ mehr ausgeben. Aber wenn man die sich auch sparen kann, mach ich lieber nen Urlaub damit 

Schaltung ist mir eigentlich egal (da SLX-Trigger ja auch mit Daumen zu schalten sind), Farben finde ich beide sehr geil und groÃ rumfrickeln mit den Einstellungen (RL*C*) an der Gabel werde ich sicherlich auch nicht. 

Tendentiell gehts jetzt um die Entscheidung LaufrÃ¤der und Steckachse...

Werde wohl noch weiter recherchieren mÃ¼ssen, bin aber auch Ã¼ber jeden Kommentar hier dankbar 

GruÃ


----------



## criscross (12. April 2010)

Ich hab mich extra fürs 6.0 entschieden, weil es keine Steckachse hat.Das bißchen Steifigkeit mehr, merkt man warscheinlich nur als Profi im Downhill Rennen. Da ich noch mehrere Laufradsätze für SP hatte und auch der Transport im Auto für mich einfacher ist, wegen vorhandener
SP Befestigung, kam für mich nur das 6.0 in Frage. Die RL Gabel ist Top.
Druckstufenverstellung braucht man wohl nur wenn man CC Rennen fährt, aber nicht an einem AM Bike. Einzig die Laufräder sind Sack schwer.
Habe ich bei ebay verhökert fürn hunni. Dann 150 draufgelegt und was ordentliches gekauft.
Hatte auch erst das M mit nem 110 Vorbau gefahren, aber das L mit nem 80 VB fährt sich für mich einfach besser,ist agiler und fährt sich auch bergauf leichter.Vielleicht durch die andere GEO oder andere Gewichtsverteilung. Bin 178, SL 89


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CleanSweep (12. April 2010)

Also ich will die Steckachse auch nicht missen...

Und für mich persönlich haben die SRAM-Teile noch 'ne Rolle gespielt.


----------



## puenti (12. April 2010)

@ criscross: welche Laufräder hast du dir für diesen Preis geholt? Sind sie zu empfehlen? Und ist der Unterschied zu den SX 44 deutlich spürbar?
Ich überlege mir das 5.0 zu holen und ebenfalls die Laufräder bald zu ersetzten.


----------



## criscross (12. April 2010)

Hab die Laufräder von www.nubuk-bikes.de. Der Unterschied ist Gewaltig ! Die günstigen Canyon Laufräder wiegen ca.2100 gr.und kosten bei Nubuk nur ca.110 Euro. Meine Nubuk LR wiegen 1750 gr. und sind mit Industrielagern bestückt, laufen Super. Hab ich mitlerweile in 4 Bikes .


----------



## Julian0o (12. April 2010)

Also drauf sind die hier: http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bik...himano-xt-756-alex-sx44d-weiss-rbl/index.html

Und geholt hast du dir welche?  
Ich find die hübsch 
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bik...tz-nubuk-cc-rls-alex-xcr100d-black/index.html

Aber keine Ahnung wo der unterschied der Felgen für 259 liegt...


----------



## criscross (12. April 2010)

Die hübschen hab ich auch. Am weißen Bike mit CX-Ray Speichen + Alu Nippel(1550 gr.) und am schwarzen mit ner Supra 28 Felge.

Der Unterschied .......

mußt mal beide fahren,

dann haste das Gefühl, das bei den Canyon LR die Bremse fest sitzt !

außer, du hast nee Tageskarte fürn Lift


----------



## paradisoinferno (12. April 2010)

Falls meine Fulcrum ma das Zeitliche segnen gibts für mich nen klaren Favoriten:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/22121

....alternativ die Veltec V2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (12. April 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> dann haste das Gefühl, das bei den Canyon LR die Bremse fest sitzt !
> 
> außer, du hast nee Tageskarte fürn Lift



Also deiner Meinung nach zu empfehlen?  Weil das hört sich ja ganz positiv an dann wird das wohl die nächste Anschaffung  Stehen dem schwarzen AM auf jeden Fall gut und passt auch zur i900 die ich auch habe 

Aber ein paar Sprünge halten die ja sicher auch aus oder?

PS: Wo ist der unterschied bei den Nubuk Naben (WLS BLR WLS LRS ...)


----------



## criscross (12. April 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Also deiner Meinung nach zu empfehlen?  Weil das hört sich ja ganz positiv an dann wird das wohl die nächste Anschaffung  Stehen dem schwarzen AM auf jeden Fall gut und passt auch zur i900 die ich auch habe
> 
> Aber ein paar Sprünge halten die ja sicher auch aus oder?
> 
> PS: Wo ist der unterschied bei den Nubuk Naben (WLS BLR WLS LRS ...)


 
Das sind die Farb Codes.
Die Naben gibts in rot,schwarz,weiss.


----------



## rlangen (13. April 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Meins hat jetzt ne i900 bekommen  Supergut das ding!



mahlzeit liebe brueder im geiste,
brauch man jetzt eigentlich irgendwas adaptermaessiges fuer das teil, oder kann ich das einfach reinklemmen? irgendwas war doch da was die immer nicht mit beilegen in koblenz? sorry ich weiss das wurde schon oefter besprochen, aber ich war zwei monate ohne radgedanken in nepal und plane gerade die naechste einkaufstour zurueck in deutschland 

welchen durchmesser brauch ich? danke fuer die tips...


----------



## Julian0o (13. April 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> dann haste das Gefühl, das bei den Canyon LR die Bremse fest sitzt !



Nochma dazu. Echt so krass? Die XT Naben sind doch auch kein Müll und ich hab das gefühl das die super laufen...


----------



## Julian0o (13. April 2010)

rlangen schrieb:


> mahlzeit liebe brueder im geiste,
> brauch man jetzt eigentlich irgendwas adaptermaessiges fuer das teil, oder kann ich das einfach reinklemmen? irgendwas war doch da was die immer nicht mit beilegen in koblenz? sorry ich weiss das wurde schon oefter besprochen, aber ich war zwei monate ohne radgedanken in nepal und plane gerade die naechste einkaufstour zurueck in deutschland
> 
> welchen durchmesser brauch ich? danke fuer die tips...



Also ich hab die Stütze in 30.9mm fürs Nerve AM. Die kannste ganz normal wie jede andere Sattelstütze dranmachen und mittm Schnellspanner festziehen!

MfG
Julian


----------



## puenti (13. April 2010)

Kann jemand ein Bild vom Lenker des diesjährigen am 5.0 mit dem Remote Lockout für die Revelation einstellen?
Ist das Ding gut erreichbar und zu bedienen?


----------



## Cawi (13. April 2010)

Bei mir wirds jetzt demnächst ein Canyon geben.
Zur Auswahl stehen 7.0 und 8.0, welches es am Ende wird zeit die Flüssigkeit in einer Woche 
Das Problem: Ich brauche in spätestens 3 Wochen das Bike. Die Farbe ist eigentlich nebensächlich. Und außer dem 7.0 in weiß ist keines in L sofort lieferbar.
Deswegen nun an euch:
ich bin 1,83 groß, wiege knappe 70 Kilo, bin 16 Jahre alt (habe Schuhgröße 47,5 und riesen Hände, von dem her könnte ich doch noch etwas wachsen würde ich mal sagen), Schrittlänge ist barfuß 88,5cm, Torsolänge 61,5cm und die Armlänge 69,5.
Kann ich auf ein XL zurückgreifen, würde ich damit gut zurecht kommen, ab welchen maßen kann man es wirklich empfehlen, mit welchen maßen fahrt ihr eines?
Perfekt wäre natürlich wenn jemand in der nähe von Meran eines in XL mal 10 min verleihen könnte.
Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## Strider (13. April 2010)

also 183 und XL scheint mir dann doch ziemlich groß. Ich fahre XL und bin 194!


----------



## CleanSweep (13. April 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> [...]ich bin 1,83 groß, wiege knappe 70 Kilo, bin 16 Jahre alt (habe Schuhgröße 47,5 und riesen Hände, von dem her könnte ich doch noch etwas wachsen würde ich mal sagen), Schrittlänge ist barfuß 88,5cm, Torsolänge 61,5cm und die Armlänge 69,5.


Ich habe nahezu identische Größe + Schrittlänge sowie Armlänge (Torso weiß ich gerade nicht mehr) und fahre ein L. Das passt mir wie angegossen.



Cawi schrieb:


> [...]Kann ich auf ein XL zurückgreifen, würde ich damit gut zurecht kommen [...]


Zumindest sollte die Welt nicht untergehen - da sind ja keine Welten zwischen.

Probieren wäre wohl am ehesten zu empfehlen, sofern sich was finden lässt. Das L sollte dir imho jedoch besser passen.


----------



## tane (13. April 2010)

ich (1,81, 72,5kg, AM 7.0 in M) tät sagen: lieber (eine spur) zu klein als zu groß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cawi (13. April 2010)

ich bin ein Ghost AMR+ in M gefahren, da war das L um welten besser. bin fast schon mit den Knien am Lenker gewesen. War mit original Vorbau, spacer etc, sattelhöhe richtig eingestellt.
Gibts noch meinungen? klingt aber schon mal nicht so dolle...


----------



## ladwien (13. April 2010)

Nabend zusammen!

Wohnt hier jemand in der Nähre von Stuttgart und hat eines in S ?
Würde gerne mal Probesitzen und es auch in echt anschauen


----------



## Cawi (13. April 2010)

hey, hier irgendwo geistert ein thread rum wo viele die ihr bike zum testen verleihen würden ihre stadt und ihr bike mit größe vermerkt haben. Du könntest da mal rein schauen ob Du was findest.


----------



## ladwien (14. April 2010)

Besten Dank!


----------



## PiR4Te (14. April 2010)

Hat von euch auch jemand ein knacken im Bereich Tretlager oder Hinterbau...

muss die sache nochmal genauer untersuchen, es funktioniert zwar alles einwandfrei aber son knacken beim bergauf fahren nervt auf dauer etwas.

Irgendwas ist doch immer...

Gruss


----------



## Cawi (14. April 2010)

Noch eine Frage: wie widerstandsfähig ist denn das weiß und grün beim 8.0 und 7.0?
Schwarz ist ja anders drauf gebracht wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Aza (15. April 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Hat von euch auch jemand ein knacken im Bereich Tretlager oder Hinterbau...
> 
> muss die sache nochmal genauer untersuchen, es funktioniert zwar alles einwandfrei aber son knacken beim bergauf fahren nervt auf dauer etwas.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

fahre einen Nerve AM 8.0. Auch ich höre sporadisch, meist beim hochfahren ein klicken, dass sich so ca. alle 2-4 Pedalumdrehungen wiederholt. Auf gerader Strecke ist kein Geräusch da.

Kann aber nicht ganz zuordnen, woher das Geräusch kommt. Mir kommt es so vor, wie wenn das von vorne  (Gabel?) kommt.

Werde mal heute abend schauen, ob ich die Quelle ausfindig machen kann.

Gruß
Aza


----------



## boarder87 (15. April 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: wie widerstandsfähig ist denn das weiß und grün beim 8.0 und 7.0?
> Schwarz ist ja anders drauf gebracht wenn ich mich nicht irre.



die Schwarzen sind anodisiert bzw eloxiert und sind widerstandsfähiger gegen Kratzer und es kann kein "Lack abplatzen". Die farbigen sind glaub pulverbeschichtet und bisschen anfälliger, aber nicht dass dir bei jedem Steinschlag gleich der Lack wegblättert.


----------



## Cool Breeze (15. April 2010)

Der eloxierte Rahmen ist zudem noch etwas leichter, als ein lackierter!
Schade, dess es keinen rot eloxierten Rahmen gibt, da wäre ich sofort dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder87 (15. April 2010)

150g meinte der Verkäufer im Laden.
Aber würd eher nach Optik kaufen und nicht nach Funktionalität
Ein Bike ist n Gebrauchsgegenstand


----------



## Krolock (15. April 2010)

Nur so...
Hab jetzt ein Nerve AM 6.0 in "M" mit 90er Vorbau bestellt.
Die Entscheidung fiel dann doch gegen die dtswiss Laufräder. Der Preisunterschied wird dem nicht gerecht und mir reicht auch echt die Ausstattung des 6.0

Danke trotzdem an alle, die mir mit ihren Tipps geholfen haben, mich zu entscheiden.

MfG


----------



## pedale3 (16. April 2010)

...die Canyon Eloxierungen sind nicht wirklich der Hammer und scheuern m.M. schnell durch. Hatte ein Red Bull und ein Steppenwolf mit wesentlich besserer Elox.


----------



## Stacked (16. April 2010)

Ich hatte das Nerve Es drei Jahre und wenn man es mal sauber gemacht hat es sah es noch fast wie neu aus. 
Würde immer wieder den eloxierten Rahmen nehmen.


----------



## Dantethr (16. April 2010)

Hallo, mein Am 8.0  in grün ist da!!!

Super schnell, Di 11 Uhr bestellt und Do. um 12Uhr bei mir. Alles super eingestellt, kein schleifen oder knarzen.

Bilder folgen 

PS: habe es eigentlich nur zum ausschlachten  bestellt... aber wenn ich es mir so ansehe...behalten


----------



## Cawi (16. April 2010)

welche rahmenhöhe ist's denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinique (16. April 2010)

hallo
ich hab auch ein am 6.0 in m bestellt bei 181 größe und sl 87. die sitzposition hat mir so gut gepasst. es ist diese woche am dienstag angekommen, doch kaum zusammengebaut seh ich dass die talas-absenkung leider nicht funktioniert . beim ersten klick senkt sie nur wenige millimeter ab und beim 2. knappe 3 cm., außerdem federt sie bis auf nen knappen cm auch nich ganz aus. muss jetzt leider die gabel zurücksenden. weiß vllt. jemand wie lange es dauert bis sie wieder zurück ist bei so einem problem, vllt. hatte ja jemand eine ähnliche beschwerde? 
hat jetzt nichts mehr mit meinem problem zu tun, aber vllt. werde ich mich doch fürs 7.0 umentscheiden, wegen der rlc variante und der laufräder. wäre sicher schneller da als die reparierte gabel


----------



## Julian0o (16. April 2010)

Hast du Luft in die Gabel gepumpt? Und die Gabel senkt sic insgesammt nur 4cm ab von 15 auf 11 cm und auch nur wenn du nach dem verstellen die Gabel einfederst

MfG


----------



## Martinique (16. April 2010)

danke für die antwort, aber ich hatte nochmal luft in die gabel gepumpt und sie auch eingefedert. habe es heute nochmal getestet. jetzt tut sich beim ersten klick gar nichts mehr, und beim 2. senkt sie sich nur noch um weniger als 2 cm ab. also ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher dass die gabel defekt is. ich werde dann warsch. morgn die gabel ausbaun und zurücksenden. hab shcon vorgestern einen rücksendeschein angefordert. dann bin ich wenigstens weniger abgelenkt um fürs abi zu lernen

gruß


----------



## boarder87 (16. April 2010)

Martinique schrieb:


> danke für die antwort, aber ich hatte nochmal luft in die gabel gepumpt und sie auch eingefedert. habe es heute nochmal getestet. jetzt tut sich beim ersten klick gar nichts mehr, und beim 2. senkt sie sich nur noch um weniger als 2 cm ab. also ich bin mir ziehmlich sicher dass die gabel defekt is. ich werde dann warsch. morgn die gabel ausbaun und zurücksenden. hab shcon vorgestern einen rücksendeschein angefordert. dann bin ich wenigstens weniger abgelenkt um fürs abi zu lernen
> 
> gruß



du federst die Gabel aber schon ein paar mal ein nachdem du am Talas-Hebel gedreht hast? Die Höhenverstellung braucht ein paar Hübe bis es passt.


----------



## Julian0o (16. April 2010)

Wie viel druck ist in der Gabel. So 5 bar sollten es schon sein damit die Gabel gescheit ausfährt.


----------



## Martinique (16. April 2010)

den druck hab ich jetzt auf 8 bar erhöht und auch mehrmals stark eingefedert. die gabel hat sich zwar um ein paar millimeter mehr abgesenkt, aber beim ersten sind es immernoch unter einem cm und beim 2. ca. 3. 
danke für die antworten


----------



## paradisoinferno (16. April 2010)

Martinique schrieb:


> außerdem federt sie bis auf nen knappen cm auch nich ganz aus



Normal und je nach Druck weniger oder mehr ausgeprägt


----------



## CleanSweep (17. April 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...die Canyon Eloxierungen sind nicht wirklich der Hammer und scheuern m.M. schnell durch. [...]


Das muss ich - leider! - so unterschreiben...der Rahmen ist doch ziemlich empfindlich.


----------



## Larx (17. April 2010)

Ich möchte mich auch einmal hier einklinken. Liebäugle nämlich auch mit dem AM 8.0, schwanke aber noch zwischen einem Trek Fuel EX8 2009er (beim Händler ums Eck vorrätig) und dem Canyon. Bräuchte da noch ein paar Inspirationen!

Der Händler möchte das Trek natürlich verkaufen, der Preis ist günstiger (2 k gegen 2.3k) und der Service wäre direkt ums Eck verfügbar. Das Canyon ist ein wenig teuer, aber deutlich besser ausgestattet (XT-Komponenten, bessere Bremsen mit grösseren Bremsscheiben, ordentliche Reifen, das sind die Komponenten, die ich wichtig finde). 

Anwenden möchte ich das Rad als Allrounder. Gerne Gelände, keine Bikeparks, aber in der Realität werden es dann doch oftmals nur Feierabendrunden auf mehr oder weniger guten Waldwegen werden und nur selten die Alpen. Dafür sollten beide Bikes gut geeignet sein.

Ich bin prinzipiell ein grosser  Freund des Versandhandels, nur beim Bike habe ich da gewisse  Bedenken - das wäre mein erstes Versenderbike. Daher meine Fragen...

Grösse: Bei 1,96 und 95 cm Schrittlänge (je nachdem, wie sehr  man die Weichteile quetscht) denke ich, dass unter XL ohnehin nix geht. Bin inzwischen in dem Alter, wo "rückenschonend" beim Bike schon ein wenig wichtiger als "nur sportlich" ist. Aber Holland-Rad muss halt auch nicht sein . Das PPS von Canyon nimmt ja nur die Schrittlänge als Kriterium. Werden denn die anderen Maße irgendwie sonst verwendet (bei Vorbau etc.)??? Ansonsten fragt man sich, wozu man sich sonst so genau vermessen muss... Was empfehlt ihr mir, worauf ich achten muss?

Lieferzeit: Nicht nur Gutes hört man da von Canyon. Vom Nerve AM 8.0 XL sind einige Ausführungen sofort lieferbar - heißt das auch sofort (1 Woche o.ä.)??

Service: Mein Hauptknackpunkt beim Versender wäre der Service: Der ist mir eigentlich sehr wichtig, da ich nicht alles selber kann, bzw. z.B. beim Saisonstart aus Zeitnot/Faulheit das Rad gerne pauschal zum Schrauber stelle zum "Fitmachen". Angeblich reagieren die Filialhändler aber allergisch auf Versenderräder wie Canyon. Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, denn ich bin durchaus bereit, für den Service zu zahlen, und verstehe dann auch, dass ich mehr zahlen muss als der Kunde, der das Rad direkt gekauft hat. Wie sind denn hier die Erfahrungen in der Realiät? In den Foren liest man ja immer nur die Ideologen zu diesem Thema.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich bzgl.  Service beim Händler auch nicht immer so begeisternde Erfahrungen habe. Man muss sich schon auch selber schlau machen, was man haben will, und auch in Sachen Sitzposition erhält man nicht die Info, die man will - auf diversen Internetseiten habe ich deutlich mehr Infos zu dem Thema erhalten als bei jedem Händler, bei dem ich bislang Räder gekauft habe. Und wenn mal was hin ist, ist auch nicht jeder Händler bereit, das auf  Kulanz zu machen, da man mit dem Bike ja auch ziemlich im Geländer umholzt und nicht unbedingt beweisen kann, dass es sich um einen Garantiefall handelt.

Wenn das Canyon kommt und nicht funzt, wird es zurückgeschickt, wenn es kommt und funzt, dann kommt es erst zum Service und zu Reparaturen wieder zum Schrauber und der bekommt dann halt Geld dafür. Ist diese Einstellung zu naiv?


----------



## Strider (17. April 2010)

Larx schrieb:


> Grösse: Bei 1,96 und 95 cm Schrittlänge



Fast meine maße XL ist prima.
Und wie immer: Investier ein bisschen mehr für die HS du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiB1392 (17. April 2010)

Larx schrieb:


> Lieferzeit: Nicht nur Gutes hört man da von Canyon. Vom Nerve AM 8.0 XL sind einige Ausführungen sofort lieferbar - heißt das auch sofort (1 Woche o.ä.)??




AM7 am Dienstag mittag bestellt, Freitag die Karte im Briefkasten gefunden, heute bei der Post abgeholt.
War als Expressbike gelistet, in der Rechnung stand Lieferung in ca 2 Wochen.


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. April 2010)

Hallo,

also ich habe mein Nerve AM 8.0 in der 12KW telefonisch bestellt...und am Dienstag der 15KW abgeholt(wegen dem 25. Firmenjubiläum)...dort aber erstmal eins in der Größe M probe gefahren und...und meins dann mit genommen!Ich kann nur gutes über CANYON bis jetzt sagen....alle super freundlich und hilfsbereit!...und das Bike hat meine Erwartungen weit übertroffen!


----------



## jasl (17. April 2010)

Hallöchen!
Habe mein AM 8.0 letzte Woche, eine Woche vor dem angegebenen Termin geliefert bekommen.
Das PPS hat Größe L ausgespuckt und von den Beinen her passt es auch, allerdings sitzt man schon ziemlich sportlich gestreckt - ich hatte mir das "touren- und rückenfreundlicher vorgestellt. Nach einer Probefahrt dachte ich, das kriege ich leider auch nicht mir einem anderen Vorbau hin - ich muss es wohl leider zurückschicken :-(

Ich denke die ganzen Masseingaben im PPS waren für den A....!

Ich denke Du solltest Dir den Händler mit den Rahmen (probieren) suchen, welche zu Deinem Körper passen, wählst die Ausstattung welche Dir wichtig ist und lässt evtl. Vorbau, Sattel...tauschen. Das kostet Dich 200-400 Euro mehr als bei Canyon jedoch hast Du DEIN Rad mit günstigem Service! Viel Glück!

Bin ich der einzige mit Problemen bei der Sitzposition des AM 2010?

Jasl


----------



## Cawi (17. April 2010)

He! lasst mir doch auch noch ein 8.0 über! jetzt wundert es micht nicht mehr, dass man ewigkeiten warten muss...


----------



## Larx (18. April 2010)

jasl schrieb:


> Ich denke Du solltest Dir den Händler mit den Rahmen (probieren) suchen, welche zu Deinem Körper passen, wählst die Ausstattung welche Dir wichtig ist und lässt evtl. Vorbau, Sattel...tauschen. Das kostet Dich 200-400 Euro mehr als bei Canyon jedoch hast Du DEIN Rad mit günstigem Service! Viel Glück!




Damit habe ich ehrlich gesagt selten so gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sowohl bei meinen bisherigen Bike-Käufen als auch bei meiner momentan laufenden Suche, wo ich auch schon das eine oder andere grosse und kleine Geschäft aufgesucht habe.
Nach diversen Messmethoden ist für mich XL die richtige Rahmengrösse - je nach Verfahren könnte das Bike fast noch grösser sein. In der Grösse haben die Händler kaum bis keine Auswahl. Dieses berühmte "Probefahren", was als Argument so für den Schrauber vor Ort spricht, zählt somit mangels Verfügbarkeit nicht.
I.d.R. muss man das eine XL-Rad nehmen, das vor Ort ist, oder der Verkäufer versucht einem, das grösste vorhandene Rad schönzureden - auch das habe oft genug gehabt und bin bei meinem jetztigen  Rad auch auf diese Masche reingefallen. So eine richtige Beratung, die auf meine Grösse zugeschnitten ist, inkl.Vermessung - und  keine reinen Verkaufsgespräche ausgerichtet auf die  aktuelle Verfügbarkeit im Laden - habe ich bei meiner momentanen Suche nie erlebt.   

Von daher bin ich nun - gegen meine bisherige Überzeugung - auf Canyon gekommen, denn keine Beratung krieg ich auch im Internet zu besseren Preisen.


----------



## Tino72 (18. April 2010)

Ich muß gestehen, daß ich nicht alle 18 Seiten hier gelesen habe, sondern nur per SuFu überflogen. Dabei habe ich rausgelesen, daß ich nicht der einzige bin, dem die Angaben von Fox zur Federgabel mit 65 psi (5bar) bei 75 kg Fahrergewicht zu wenig sind. Selbst mit 7 bar taucht meine Gabel nach einer Vollbremsung mit der Vorderradbremse (kurz vor Überschlag) bis auf 3-4 cm ein. Nach einem Sprung über eine 1m Rampe, flach gelandet mit Vorder- und Hinterrad ist der Gummiring 1 cm unter Anschlag. Da ist nicht mehr viel Reserve.
Wie viel bar habt Ihr denn in Eure Foxgabel reingepumpt?

Außerdem kann ich werde bei Gabel noch beim Dämpfer den Blow-Off beim Lockout einstellen. Irgendwie sitzen die Einstellräder fest. Also ruckartig gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen oder erst rausziehen, dann drehen oder einschicken???

@ Jasl: Dein Problem mit der gestreckten Haltung war für mich genau das entscheidende Argument für den Kauf des AM. Hatte bisher kein Allmountain probegesessen, auf dem ich ein Alpencross hätte fahren wolln. Waren mir alle zu Endurolastig. Das Canyon ist rel. sportlich für ein AM, fahre es auf Tour mit 130mm Gabel, mit 150mm Gabel und abgesenktem Sattel hat es aber für mich eine fantastische Bikepark-Geometrie.

Danke,
Tino


----------



## jasl (18. April 2010)

Ich kenne das Problem. Du schaust Dir ne Menge Räder an und denkst das könnte das richtige sein...der Verkäufer stimmt Dir voll zu - schaut noch mal prüfend und bestätigt noch mal, kommt Dir hier und da entgegen und Du willst mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen und gibst nach.
Später merkst Du das der Rahmen nicht passt und überhaupt Dich viele Dinge stören...die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht. Der Fehler ist, das wir nachgeben und nicht weitersuchen - dazu gibt es (denke ich) keine Alternative.
Canyon ist EIN Hersteller mit einer (recht sportlichen) Philosophie.
Stimmt, wenns nicht passt, kannst Du es zurückschicken oder Deine Arme sind lang genug... wegen Deinem Rücken ;-)
Viel Glück!


----------



## jasl (18. April 2010)

@Tino_72  mir ist auch aufgefallen das die Gabel rel. leicht und tief eintaucht. Hatte bei 82kg 6 bar. habe dann auf 7 bar erhöht ohne große Änderung. Bei hohem Tempo bergab (Waldweg mit kurzen Schlägen) rappelte das Cockpit bedrohlich... ist da der Rebound falsch eingestellt? Insgesammt hatte ich mir eine Fox Talas mit 150mm Federweg deutlich souveräner vorgestellt... da war meine Manitou Axel 100mm mind. ebenbürdig als sie neu war bei einem viertel des Preises.
Den Dämpfer fand ich bei 14 bar immer noch recht schwammig habe nun auf 16 bar erhöht...mal sehen... vier bar darf ich danach noch 

Wie gut das ich keine 120 kg wiege ;-) !!!


----------



## Tino72 (18. April 2010)

Arbeiten tut sie ja ganz gut. Nur hab ich Angst keine Reserven mehr zu haben. Muß mal nachsschauem wieviel ich noch reinpumpen darf und ob sie dann immer noch gut anspricht. Aber 7Bar scheint mir auch immer noch deutlich zu wenig zu sein. Daß sie bei Dir "rappelt" sollte meiner Einschätzung nach an zu weichem Rebound liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (18. April 2010)

Wie habt ihr denn den rebound eingestellt? Ich habe glaube ich 6 Klicks von komplett schnell ausfedern vorne bei der Gabel. Bei mir rappelte auch schonmal ganz ordentlich!

MfG


----------



## alibabashack (18. April 2010)

Also ich habe mit meinen 70kg ca. 75psi in der Gabel. Damit habe ich die Möglichkeit allein mit der compression Einstellung die effektive Eintauchtiefe vernünftig einzustellen. Wenn ich holprige Feldwege fahre stelle ich die Compression auf ganz offen. Wenn es mit full speed den Berg runter geht, regel ich sie nach bedarf zu, damit ich nicht zu nah an den Anschlag komme.

Wenn man eine Vollbremsung macht, taucht die Gabel zwar sehr tief ein aber ich denke nicht, dass man sich da sorgen machen muss, dass sie durchschlägt. Die Bewegung ist ja sehr langsam und die Gabel wird am Ende des Federwegs progressiv. Im übrigen beugt man sich beim Beobachten der Gabel immer relativ weit nach vorn und erzeugt damit Belastungen, die beim normalen Fahren nie auftreten würden.

Ich finde die Einstellung so super. Wenn man den Rebound weiter aufmacht ist die Gabel agiler und reagiert sehr feinfülig zB auf Träcker-Reifen-Durchrüttel-Boden. Heute 2h Feldweg mit diesem Bodenprofil gefahren  Da bedanken sich die Arme.


----------



## Tino72 (18. April 2010)

@ alibabashack: Sorry, ich versteh nicht was Du meinst. Machst Du im Downhill den Lockout teilweise zu?
@ Julian: Ich bin bei 2 -3 Klicks vor komplett schnell.


----------



## paradisoinferno (18. April 2010)

Wenn ihr alle mit der RLC schon kein adäquates Setup findet, scheine ich mit meiner RL ganz zufrieden sein zu können.

Bei dem Druck den ich brauche, spricht die Gabel jedenfalls recht unsensibel an (Trekkerspuren weiche ich aus, sofern möglich, da kaum fahrbar) und bei zu wenig Druck rauscht sie zu schnell durch den Hub.

Hab schon überlegt, ma das Dämpfungsöl durch eines mit anderer Viskosität zu tauschen.

Die Gabel ist erst so richtig in ihrem Element, wenn man´s richtig krachen läßt...


----------



## jasl (19. April 2010)

@Tino_72 schau dir mal das:
*Einstellen der Lowspeed-Druckstufe*

auf der mitgelieferten manual CD an. Ich denke das suchst Du !?
Im übrigen denke ich das Du für Bikepark und Co die falsche Gabel bzw. Bike hast.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## jasl (19. April 2010)

...hab div. Einstellungen getätigt und bin jetzt auch begeistert!!! Jetzt noch einen kürzeren und etwas steileren Vorbau und noch evtl. einen Spacer und ich bin voll zufrieden!
Gute Nacht zusammen!
Man, mir fällt ein Stein vom Biker- Herzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alibabashack (19. April 2010)

Tino72 schrieb:


> @ alibabashack: Sorry, ich versteh nicht was Du meinst. Machst Du im Downhill den Lockout teilweise zu?



Nein die Compression oder auch Druckstufe. Seite 22 im mitgelieferten Fox Büchlein .. brauchst noch nicht mal die CD für. Dort ist es aber vllt ausführlicher ..kp ich hab kein CD Laufwerk.


----------



## rlangen (19. April 2010)

Zum Thema Gabeln: habt ihr ne Dämpferpumpe mitgeliefert bekommen? Wollte mir schon eine kaufen bis ich gehört hab dass die eigentlich dabei ist, is aber nicht. Und wenn ja, taugt die was oder kann ich mir gleich eine kaufen...

Danke


----------



## boarder87 (19. April 2010)

also bei mir war eine dabei, wurde mir beim Kauf auch gesagt dass eine mitgeliefert kommt weil sonst das Fahrrad ja gar nicht inbetrieb-genommen werden kann. Also ich bin bisher ganz gut mit der klargekommen. hatte aber auch nur diese bisher in meinen Händen.


----------



## Tino72 (19. April 2010)

Bei mir hatten sie die Pumpe auch vergessen. Haben sie mir nach 1 Woche zugeschickt. Hätte mich ganz schön in den Arsch gebissen, wenn ich nicht noch eine zu Hause gehabt hätte. Hätte es auch einen guten Service gefunden, wenn sie einem eine Gutschrift schreiben und man kann sich die Pumpe bei einem Händler holen, anstatt 1 Woche drauf warten zu müssen.

@Jasl: Denke für den Bikepark ist das Rad schon OK. Ich bin ja kein Downhiller und mach keine großen Jumps. Mich interessieren die Trails. Wenns da ein bisschen heftiger zur Sache geht sollte das das Bike schon packen.
Setup hab ich schon mithilfe der CD gemacht. Aber das mit der Lowspeed-Druckstufe hab ich wohl nicht so ganz verstanden. Damit kann ich doch auch nicht meine "Reserve" unabhängig vom allgemeinen Druck erhöhen, oder? Ich dachte damit stell ich nur ein, ab wann die Gabel zu arbeiten anfängt?
Mit den Einstellhebeln für den Blowout hab ich wohl Pech. Schätze beide sind defekt. Da lässt sich gar nix bewegen.


----------



## Julian0o (20. April 2010)

Tino72 schrieb:


> @ Julian: Ich bin bei 2 -3 Klicks vor komplett schnell.


Viel besser so! 
Bin jetzt bei 2-3 Klicks Rebound vorne und hinten bei vorne 5 bar und hinten 12 bar! Ich wiege ca. 80-82 Kilo!

So passt echt gut, werde aber bei der nächsten Abfahrt nochmal beobachten wie es sich verhällt.


----------



## Tino72 (20. April 2010)

Ja, ansprechen tut sie so super. Wie gesagt, ich mach mir nur Sorgen um fehlende Reserven, weil ich auch mit 7 bar (75kg) vorne schon ca. 80% des Federwegs ausnutze wenn ich nur eine Vollbremsung mache.


----------



## whigger (21. April 2010)

Tino72 schrieb:


> Bei mir hatten sie die Pumpe auch vergessen. Haben sie mir nach 1 Woche zugeschickt. Hätte mich ganz schön in den Arsch gebissen, wenn ich nicht noch eine zu Hause gehabt hätte. Hätte es auch einen guten Service gefunden, wenn sie einem eine Gutschrift schreiben und man kann sich die Pumpe bei einem Händler holen, anstatt 1 Woche drauf warten zu müssen.
> 
> @Jasl: Denke für den Bikepark ist das Rad schon OK. Ich bin ja kein Downhiller und mach keine großen Jumps. Mich interessieren die Trails. Wenns da ein bisschen heftiger zur Sache geht sollte das das Bike schon packen.
> Setup hab ich schon mithilfe der CD gemacht. Aber das mit der Lowspeed-Druckstufe hab ich wohl nicht so ganz verstanden. Damit kann ich doch auch nicht meine "Reserve" unabhängig vom allgemeinen Druck erhöhen, oder? Ich dachte damit stell ich nur ein, ab wann die Gabel zu arbeiten anfängt?
> Mit den Einstellhebeln für den Blowout hab ich wohl Pech. Schätze beide sind defekt. Da lässt sich gar nix bewegen.



Die Lowspeed stellt ein, wie sensibel die Gabel bei "langsamen" Schlägen arbeitet. Wippen beim pedalieren, bremsen etc. Wenn Dir die Gabel also beim bremsen zu weit einsackt, dann dreh die lowspeed mal etwas zu...


----------



## kuwahara (22. April 2010)

Weiss jemand von euch wie sich das mit dem 2010 AM und Lefty Gabel verhält? Theoretisch ist ja der Rahmen jetzt 1,5" fähig, richtig? Eine Lefty Max gilt ja als Doppelbrückengabel, ist das beim AM möglich? Technisch wie rechtlich?

gruss


----------



## Didjah (25. April 2010)

Mist, die Bremsleitung fürs Vorderrad scheuert vorne am Steuerrohr und verkratzt den Lack. Mir is noch keine gescheite Lösung eingefallen. 
Hat vieleicht schon jemand das selbe Problem gehabt?


----------



## Cawi (25. April 2010)

Klick
Klick
Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (25. April 2010)

Ok danke aber ich hab gesehn wenn ich die Leitung kürzen würde wäre das Problem gelöst. Ich hab allerdings null bock die Leitung zu öffnen und dann wieder zu entlüften. Also ich glaub ich hol mir wirklich so ne Gummihülse.


----------



## Cawi (25. April 2010)

Sag das im leichtbauforum, dann hörst Du, dass das ein unverzeihlicher Fehler wäre so viel unnützes Gewicht danzulassen, das obendrein noch andere Dinge gefährdet (den armen Lack zb) und noch mehr Gewicht dran zu machen um die Auswirkungen des anderen überflüssigen gewichts wett zu machen


----------



## Didjah (25. April 2010)

Puhhh, jetzt treibst du mich aber in ein moralisches Dilemma!!! 
Hmmm...was tun?!


----------



## Cawi (26. April 2010)

Du könntest auf die Leichtbauer pfeifen und es doch so machen, ihnen den Gefallen tun und die Leitung kürzen (würde wahrscheinlich auch optisch mehr her machen) oder, was das aller beste wäre mir Dein Bike vermachen und mich mit dem Problem herumärgern lassen


----------



## lord_wicked (26. April 2010)

Sind die AM Rahmen von der Materialstärke her belastbarer als die XC?

Hab hier im Forum Bilder von gebrochenen XC Rahmen gesehen und wollte mir eigentlich so eins zulegen. JEtzt bin ich mir garnucht mehr so sicher.

Wenn die AM aber vom Material stärker sind, also net solche Coladosen, wird es ein AM.


----------



## Cawi (26. April 2010)

Du wirst im Forum genauso Bilder von gebrochenen AM Rahmen sehen und andere Bilder wie Leute mit AM Rahmen und 36ern über Trails heizen als obs ein Downhill wäre.


----------



## lord_wicked (26. April 2010)

Das ist mir schon klar, beantwortet aber leider nicht meine frage über die Materialstärke des Rahmens beim AM...


----------



## Didjah (26. April 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> Du könntest auf die Leichtbauer pfeifen und es doch so machen, ihnen den Gefallen tun und die Leitung kürzen (würde wahrscheinlich auch optisch mehr her machen) oder, was das aller beste wäre mir Dein Bike vermachen und mich mit dem Problem herumärgern lassen


Wenn du nicht grad in Italien sitzen würdest hätt ich dir das bike schon längst vorbeigebracht- aber soo wird da nix draus...


----------



## Didjah (26. April 2010)

lord_wicked schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, beantwortet aber leider nicht meine frage über die Materialstärke des Rahmens beim AM...


Das AM is natürlich belastbarer (volumiösere Rohre, etc...) aber ob das Material auch stärker ist weiß ich nicht. 
Was ich aber sagen wollt: wenn du auch nur ein Fünkchen fahrerisches Können hast und net grad aus 3m ins flat springst und 150Kg wiegst, wird der Rahmen nicht brechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (26. April 2010)

also vom rahmengewicht tun sich der XC und der AM Rahmen nicht alzuviel. gerademal 100 gramm. ein Großteil davon wird warscheinlich noch für die größere wippe draufgehen. also sehr viel mehr material wird beim AM nicht verwendet.


----------



## Cawi (26. April 2010)

Rohre sind gleich dick. Von mehr Rohrvolumen weiß ich aber nichts?? Sieht man den Bildern auch nicht wirklich an.
Würde mir auch etwas komisch vorkommen wenn die AM dünnere Rohre haben als die XC. (Größerer Durchmesser bei gleichem Gewicht würde dünnere Rohre bedeuten)
Das AM hat aber am Sitzrohr diesen Knick über dem Umwerfer der zusätzlich noch Belastung aufnehmen kann ist also in dem Bereich schon stabiler als der des XC.
Auch an der Stelle Oberrohr-Steuerrohr-Unterrohr ist mehr Material. Zudem ist die Verstärkung zwischen oberem Sitzrohr und Oberrohr deutlich massiver gebaut als beim XC. Das zusammen mit der Wippe dürften dann die paar Gramm Unterschied ausgemacht haben, da bleibt nicht mehr viel für dickere Rohre.


----------



## paradisoinferno (26. April 2010)

Cawi schrieb:


> Das AM hat aber am Sitzrohr diesen Knick über dem Umwerfer der zusätzlich noch Belastung aufnehmen kann ist also in dem Bereich schon stabiler als der des XC.



Das mit mehr Belastung durch den "Knick" aufnehmen mag zwar stimmen - der eigentliche Grund für diese Konstruktion ist jedoch ein anderer.

Bis zum Modell 2008 hat bei 140 mm Hinterbau und voller Ausnutzung des Federwegs der Reifen je nach Modell mehr oder weniger gegen das Rohr geschlagen....dieses "Problem" wurde nun durch diese Bogenkonstruktion eliminiert


----------



## Cawi (26. April 2010)

Das stimmt so, doch am Ende hat es für die Stabilität auch viel gebracht da der Kraft somit durch die dreieck-konstruktion besser entgegengewirkt werden kann. der Kraftpunkt liegt außerhalb des Parallelen Sitzrohrs in einer "Fiale" wie in einer gotischen Kirche.


----------



## Martinique (27. April 2010)

hallo
ich hatte hier schonmal ein problem an meiner talas von meinem am 6.0 beschrieben. die talasfunktion funktionierte meiner meinung nicht richtig, beim ersten klick senkte sie sich nur um nen knappen cm ab und beim 2. um ca. 3 cm. das fahrrad hatte ich deswegen zurück geschickt. heute hat ein canyon mitarbeiter angerufen und folgende erklärung abgegeben: 
die talas kann etwas mehr als die 150 mm federweg, in meinem fall so ca. 155 mm haben. dadurch sei der federweg auch im abgesenkten zustand etwas höher. bei meiner eingeschickten federgabel ist der federweg beim 2. klick nun aber trotzdem noch bei 120-125 mm. dies soll aber noch im tolerranzbereich von fox sein. weiterhin hat der canyon mitarbeiter gemeint ich wäre der erste dem dieses phänomen aufgefallen ist.
jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob das auch einem von euch so aufgefallen ist, oder die gabel doch mehr als "nur" einen knappen cm beim ersten klick und ca. 3 beim 2. klick absenkt?


----------



## Barthi (27. April 2010)

ich glaube der Knick ist da, damit die Sattelstütze tiefer rein kann. Schaut mal genau hin, meine Vermutung müsste stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlangen (28. April 2010)

@martinique: also gemessen hab ich es nicht aber ich glaub bei mir sinds auch nie genau die angegebenen maße beim absenken. allerdings schwankt das auch sehr stark nach druck in der gabel, eingestellter zugstufe etc. stört es dich denn wirklich so sehr? problematisch wirds meines erachtens nach nur wenn die gabel nicht mehr den vollen weg hat, da freu ich mich doch über ein paar millimeter mehr 

@barthi: paradiso hat recht, der knick wurde reinkonstruiert wegen dem problem der 2008er modelle. bei einigermaßen starker beanspruchung des dämpfers hat das hinterrad auf den rahmen durchgeschlagen, stört zwar nicht groß aber ist halt ungeschickt, kollege hat ein solches bike, daher kenn ich das. durch einen knick im rohr kann die sattelstütze eher weniger versenkt werden, als bei einem geraden rohr, würde ich mit meinem bescheidenen geometrischen verständnissen mal behaupten...


----------



## Barthi (28. April 2010)

halt sorry, da hab ich mich ein wenig ungeschickt ausgedrückt^^ Ist ja logisch dass bei einem verbogenem Sattelrohr die Stütze nicht ganz tief rein kann. Aber bei dem Sattelrohr ist in der Biegung auf der einen Seite so eine 'Ecke'. Und DAS hab ich gemeint. wäre diese Ecke (bzw. Aussparung) nicht da, würde die Stütze 2cm weiter oben anstoßen.


----------



## Martinique (28. April 2010)

bei meinem am in m könnte man die stütze glaub ich ganz versenken. es ist bloß grad bei canyon wegen garantie

@ rlangen
über die paar mm mehr federweg freu ich mich schon, was mich aber stört ist dass die gabel beim ersten klick nicht mal einen cm absenkt, wo es doch eig. 2 sein sollten. beim 2. klick werden es dann knappe 3 cm.


----------



## freeridefritz (29. April 2010)

Hat hier schon jemand selbst sein Nerve AM auf Hammerschmidt umgerüstet? Habe noch nicht bestellt, sondern lese gerade erstmal die Einbauanleitung, bekomme aber etwas Bedenken von wegen Tretlagergehäuse planfräsen, ISCG Aufnahmenfräser usw. Die Nerve AM sollen ja ab den 2009er Modellen alle mit ISCG Aufnahmen ausgestattet sein. Hat sich dieses ganze "Gefräse dann erledigt ? Kann man direkt einbauen?


----------



## mas7erchief (29. April 2010)

Ein Kumpel hat sein Torque ES auf HS umgebaut. Er hat jedenfalls nichts Plangefräst. Läuft alles Astrein...


----------



## Strider (29. April 2010)

schau mal in den großen HS Thread im TechTalk da steht alles drin. HS lohnt sich auf jeden fall


----------



## HitMan34 (29. April 2010)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand selbst sein Nerve AM auf Hammerschmidt umgerüstet? Habe noch nicht bestellt, sondern lese gerade erstmal die Einbauanleitung, bekomme aber etwas Bedenken von wegen Tretlagergehäuse planfräsen, ISCG Aufnahmenfräser usw. Die Nerve AM sollen ja ab den 2009er Modellen alle mit ISCG Aufnahmen ausgestattet sein. Hat sich dieses ganze "Gefräse dann erledigt ? Kann man direkt einbauen?



Hab zwar kein AM sondern ein Torque, aber der Umbau war relativ einfach.
Bei dem Torque war ein Adapter bei, der auf das Tretlagergehäuse aufgeschraubt wird. Daran die HS schrauben und fertig. Brauchst nichts fräsen dabei.

Den Adapter kannste hier am Rahmen sehen:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1944

Bei mir lag er in eine Tüte beim Rad bei.


----------



## Tino72 (29. April 2010)

"HS lohnt sich auf jeden Fall"
So allgemein kann man das nicht sagen. Ich hab mich bewußt bei meinem AM 9.0 gegen HS entschieden. Die Vorteile haben meiner Meinung nach nicht den Reibungsverlust aufwiegen können. Ich würde damit keinen Transalp fahren wollen. Aber zum Bergabradeln und Freeriden würd ich auch eine HS haben wollen.


----------



## Strider (29. April 2010)

Also erstens hat noch nie jemand den Reibungsverlust wirklich gemessen und zweitens fahre ich bergauf eh ohne Overdrive. Auf ner Transalp sind mir bisher noch nicht so viele Flachstücke begegnet aber vielleicht planst du deine Routen anders


----------



## Barthi (30. April 2010)

genau, der Reibungsverlust ist nur beim großen gang da. Den haut man rein, wenns bergab geht, und da ist der Reibungsverlust egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (30. April 2010)

Tino72 schrieb:


> Aber zum Bergabradeln...würd ich auch eine HS haben wollen.


Dazu braucht man nun wirklich keine HS....


----------



## Strider (30. April 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Dazu braucht man nun wirklich keine HS....



Richtig!


----------



## Tino72 (1. Mai 2010)

@ chaz: Der Vorteil beim Bergabradeln mit HS ist doch, daß die Kette nicht  rausspringen kann oder bin ich da falsch informiert?

Lass mich ja gern eines besseren belehren und rüste dann mein Radl auch irgendwann um (wenn die HS etwas leichter geworden ist). Mir hat der Canyon-Verkäufer vor Ort neulich ziemlich überzeugt v.a. wegen dem Reibungsverlust von HS abgeraten.

Mit welchem Zahnkranz ist denn der direkte Gang vergleichbar?

@ Strider: Also auf meinem letzten Alpencross von Berlin nach Hamburg hatte ich schon ein paar Flachstücke


----------



## Strider (1. Mai 2010)

Der direkte Gang ist wahlweise ein 20er oder 22er.


----------



## chaz (1. Mai 2010)

@Tino: Dafür gibt´s Kettenführungen, die auch noch dafür sorgen, dass die Kette gespannt wird.


----------



## Mudge (3. Mai 2010)

Ist zwar ein 2009er AM, aber hab heute bei der Rahmeninspektion folgenden Riss festgestellt:









Was meint ihr, ist der Riss unbedeutend oder sollte der Hinterbau gewechselt werden?


----------



## Strider (3. Mai 2010)

Schwer zu sagen ob das nur der Lack ist oder auch der Rahmen. Wenn das angeschweißte Teil da abbricht ist das natürlich blöd weil dann auch das Ausfallende nicht mehr lang halten wird.


----------



## Cawi (3. Mai 2010)

Ist der Riss nur im Lack oder geht er auch tiefer hinein? Wenn ja auf jeden Fall melden!

EDIT: versuch doch mal den alten Trick einfach Farbe darauf zu geben, wenn sie hineingezogen wird siehst Du das indem die Stelle dunkler wird und Du weißt, dass der Riss tiefer rein geht.


----------



## puenti (6. Mai 2010)

Bin gerade drauf und dran mir ein AM 5.0 zu bestellen. Aber jetzt bin ich mit dem PPS ins Zweifeln geraten. Bin 1.92 gross bei einer SL von 90-91. Laut PPS ein L, erst ab SL 93 wirds XL. Meine Zweifel kommen vermutlich daher, dass mir ein kompetenter Scott Händler beim Genius zum XL geraten hätte. Ich weiss, das sind überhaupt nicht die selben Bikes, trotzdem bringt es mich zum grübeln.
Hat jemand von euch die selben Masse und kann mir eine Empfehlung abgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuwahara (6. Mai 2010)

ich hab mir bei selber Körpergrösse aber SL 87cm ein L bestellt
ABER ich hab es auch Probegefahren! Verkäufer meinte das beides vertretbear wäre...ich tendiere eher zu kleinerem Rahmen da ich früher bmx gefahren bin....meine Touren sind auch max 60km pro tag...

ob du (falls du eher lange Touren fährst) damit glücklich wirst...??

probefahren!!!


----------



## Strider (7. Mai 2010)

Also überstandshöhe ist halt nicht soo groß. Ich fahre ein XL, bin aber 194 und etwas längere SL. Wenn ich drauf sitze ist es prima. Die Überstandshöhe ist knapp aber OK.


----------



## puenti (7. Mai 2010)

@kuwahara: um wieviel köntest du die Sattelstütze noch ausfahren? oder ist die schon am Anschlag? 
Längere Touren sind eher die Aushnahme. Und wenn, dann eher mehrere Tage als mehr Kilometer pro Tag. Probefahren liegt leider nicht drin, Koblenz ist leider gar weit weg.


----------



## Cawi (7. Mai 2010)

puenti, nimm das XL, ansonsten hast Du probleme mit den Winkeln und dem Rücken tuts auch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## puenti (7. Mai 2010)

Hab jetzt noch kurz die restlichen Masse gemessen (alleine, deshalb nicht soo genau)
SL: 90-91
Grösse: 192
Torso: 69
Arm: 73
Gibt man das beim PPS ein sieht das L aus wie ein Spielzeugfahrrad. 

@ Cawi: gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass du aus Erfahrung sprichst?


----------



## kuwahara (7. Mai 2010)

als du müsstest höchstwahrscheinlich eine 400mm Sattelsütze nehmen um das Sattelrohr zu schonen. technisch reicht die 350mm bei mir.


falls es garnicht passt kannst so oder so zurückschicken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puenti (7. Mai 2010)

Nach Rücksprache mit der Hotline habe ich mir jetzt ein XL bestellt. Lieferung: KW 22. Werde mich melden, obs passt, falls andere vor ähnlichen Entscheidungen stehen.

Leider kann ich keinen Neoprenschutz in die Schweiz bestellen, weil da ja "canyon" draufsteht  
Bestellt jemand von euch demnächst etwas bei Canyon? Und könnte mir eine solche mitbestellen und weiterleiten?


----------



## PiR4Te (7. Mai 2010)

Der schutz ist bei jedem Bike dabei!


----------



## puenti (7. Mai 2010)

Ich lass mich gerne positiv überraschen, aber:

"Sehr geehrter Kunde,
aus markenrechtlichen Gründen, können wir Ihnen die Trinkflasche von Canyon und den Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz
nicht zusenden. Wenn Sie die Ware außerhalb der Schweiz liefern lassen, können wir auch dieses
Zubehör zur Verfügung stellen.
Vielen Dank"


----------



## nadgrajin (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo erstmal,

schon mal schön ein passender Thread, will mir nun auch mal ein Fully holen und bin bei dem Nerv AM 7.0 hängen geblieben. Jetzt habe ich auch ein Problem bzgl. der passenden Größe.

Problem, mit einer Körpergröße von 176 und einer Schrittlänge von 80,5 liege ich genau zwischen S und L laut PPS daher weiß ich nicht für welches ich mich entscheiden soll.

Kompletten Maße wären

SL: 80-81
Grösse: 176
Torso: 64
Arm: 65

wenn ich Torso und Arm richtig gemessen hab, wäre für jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruß nadgrajin


----------



## criscross (7. Mai 2010)

puenti schrieb:


> Nach Rücksprache mit der Hotline habe ich mir jetzt ein XL bestellt. Lieferung: KW 22. Werde mich melden, obs passt, falls andere vor ähnlichen Entscheidungen stehen.
> 
> Leider kann ich keinen Neoprenschutz in die Schweiz bestellen, weil da ja "canyon" draufsteht
> Bestellt jemand von euch demnächst etwas bei Canyon? Und könnte mir eine solche mitbestellen und weiterleiten?


 
ist ja komisch, das Bike kannste kaufen und das andere Zeugs nicht 

kommt das Bike denn mit Canyon Schriftzug, oder kratzen die den vorher noch ab


----------



## lord_wicked (7. Mai 2010)

soweit ich weiß ist der schriftzug mit coast überklebt.
soll aber net allzu lange halten


----------



## puenti (7. Mai 2010)

Genau, die überkleben den Canyon Schriftzug. Aber wie ich im Forum rausfinden konnte, geht der Coast Sticker einigermassen gut wieder ab 
Ich werd mal schauen, ob ein Neoprenschutz dran ist und sonst bestell ich mir einen und lass ihn zu nem Kollegen in Italien liefern.


----------



## paradisoinferno (8. Mai 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> liege ich genau zwischen S und L
> 
> Gruß nadgrajin



Heißer Tip: Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber zwischen S und L paßt M hervorragend


----------



## nadgrajin (8. Mai 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Heißer Tip: Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber zwischen S und L paßt M hervorragend



Hehe, hast recht, meinte auch zwischen S und M, L hatte ich wegen was anderem im Kopf 

Hab mich dann für größe M entschieden.


----------



## FWck (9. Mai 2010)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Hehe, hast recht, meinte auch zwischen S und M, L hatte ich wegen was anderem im Kopf
> 
> Hab mich dann für größe M entschieden.


 
Wär klasse, wenn du dann, wenn du das Bike hast, kurz beschreiben könntest wies passt und wie weit du die Sattelstütze rausgezogen hast.

Bin 2 cm kleiner, sonst eigentlich gleiche Maße und steh vor der selben Entscheidung 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (9. Mai 2010)

Werde ich machen wenn ich es hab.


----------



## Smoothweld (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen, was haltet ihr davon bei einem 2010er Nerve AM 7 eine neue "FOX 36 Talas R taper" einzubauen. Der Einbaulängenunterschied liegt bei 25mm bei einer Federwegssteigerung von 150mm auf 160mm. Das Gewicht des Bikes erhöht sich durch den Umbau um ein halbes Kilo. Durch den Wechsel der Gabel würde das Bike mehr in den Endurobereich passen und unter 13,5 Kilo wiegen. Man bräuchte für die Umrüstung natürlich auch ein passendes vorderes Laufrad mit 20mm Steckachse.
Hat irgendjemand hier einen ähnlichen Umbau gewagt??


----------



## Strider (9. Mai 2010)

Wie wärs mit gleich ein ES oder Alpinist kaufen?


----------



## Smoothweld (9. Mai 2010)

Ein ES oder Alpinist wäre sicherlich eine schöne Sache, allerdings sind diese auch mindestens 700 Euro teurer. Wenn man dagegen das Nerve AM 7 umbaut sind die 36 Talas R und die 32 Talas RLC preislich gleichwertig, wodurch fast keine Kosten entstehen.

Die Frage ist also, ob Kinetik und Geometrie des Nerve AM durch den Umbau auf die FOX 36 negativ beeinflusst werden.


----------



## paradisoinferno (9. Mai 2010)

Smoothweld schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, was haltet ihr davon bei einem 2010er Nerve AM 7 eine neue "FOX 36 Talas R taper" einzubauen. Der Einbaulängenunterschied liegt bei 25mm bei einer Federwegssteigerung von 150mm auf 160mm. Das Gewicht des Bikes erhöht sich durch den Umbau um ein halbes Kilo. Durch den Wechsel der Gabel würde das Bike mehr in den Endurobereich passen und unter 13,5 Kilo wiegen. Man bräuchte für die Umrüstung natürlich auch ein passendes vorderes Laufrad mit 20mm Steckachse.
> Hat irgendjemand hier einen ähnlichen Umbau gewagt??



Du willst also nur wegen 1 cm mehr Front-Federweg und ein bißchen mehr Steifigkeit in eine neue Gabel + neue Laufräder investieren, nur damit Du die Karre "Enduro" nennen kannst?
Wage zu bezweifeln, dass man das Mehr an Federweg großartig merkt....

Ich finds Käse


----------



## the.saint (9. Mai 2010)

mehr federweg macht ein bike noch lange nicht zum enduro...


----------



## Cawi (9. Mai 2010)

soweit ich weiß haben das manche gemacht und fahren damit herum. schau Dich in der Galerie nochmal um wenn Du nichts anderes findest und wende Dich direkt an die.


----------



## boarder87 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich die letzten Tage nochmals verstärkt mit dem Rp23 BV beschäftigt. Das Thema hier war ja schinmal dass man die ProPedal Stellung nur wenig spürt. Ich spür zwar dass sich das Losbrechmoment leicht verändert aber es gibt keine Unterschiede zwischen 1,2 und 3. Hab das ganze auch schon bei verschiedenen Drücken versucht.

Dann war ich heute mal im Fahrradladen udn hab mir Fullys mit dem gleichen Dämpfer angeschaut und dort mal probiert. Ein riesen Unterschied. Stufe 3 merkt man hier sehr sehr deutlich udn die Unterschiede zwischen den Stellungen sind auch spürbar. Ich werd mir das am Wochenende in Winterberg mal am Canyon Stand an den Bikes anschauen und dann gegebenfalls einschicken. Ich werde dann berichten was sich da tut.


----------



## Ranger 1 (20. Mai 2010)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich die letzten Tage nochmals verstärkt mit dem Rp23 BV beschäftigt. Das Thema hier war ja schinmal dass man die ProPedal Stellung nur wenig spürt. Ich spür zwar dass sich das Losbrechmoment leicht verändert aber es gibt keine Unterschiede zwischen 1,2 und 3. Hab das ganze auch schon bei verschiedenen Drücken versucht.
> 
> Dann war ich heute mal im Fahrradladen udn hab mir Fullys mit dem gleichen Dämpfer angeschaut und dort mal probiert. Ein riesen Unterschied. Stufe 3 merkt man hier sehr sehr deutlich udn die Unterschiede zwischen den Stellungen sind auch spürbar. Ich werd mir das am Wochenende in Winterberg mal am Canyon Stand an den Bikes anschauen und dann gegebenfalls einschicken. Ich werde dann berichten was sich da tut.



Hallo,
mein neuer RP23 war nach ca.50km undicht wie o.a. Foto. Bis dahin waren bei den 3 Stufen propedal ein sehr deutlicher unterschied. Nach der rep. ist kaum noch was zu merken - sowohl unterschied der 3 stufen als auch on und off stellung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder87 (20. Mai 2010)

hmm was wird hier denn verbaut oder verkauft )) ist das bei allen Herstellern so oder bekommt Canyon die 2.te Wahl Artikel )


----------



## icemantg (23. Mai 2010)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir ein Canyon AM oder ein Trek Remedy 7 kaufen soll. Ausstattungsmäßig führt ja am Canyon kein Weg vorbei - was mir am Trek gefällt ist der Hinterbau - soll ja noch besser funktionieren. Hat jemand Erfahrung - was würdet ihr denn nehmen.


Ich hab natürlich hier schon ein wenig gelesen und auch da Problem mit der Bremsleitung beim Tretlager mitbekommen. Nun hab ich mal bei Canyon den Film zum AM angesehn und schau an, die haben die Leitung unter dem Tretlager durchgeführt. Also vielleicht handelt es sich um einen Montagefehler wenn die Leitung oberhalb vom Tretlager geführt ist.


https://www.canyon.com/pure_cycling_tv/mtb.html

Danke


----------



## elch01 (23. Mai 2010)

Schau dir mal an von wann der Film ist .... 2009 oder sogar noch früher. Auch Canyon lernt dazu eventuell hat das ja einen Grund warum die Leitung jetzt oberhalb verlegt wird. 
Du hast die Wahl zwischen durchscheuern bei Verlegung oberhalb -> schleichender Prozess oder Spontanausfall wegen Leitungfsdefekt durch Aufsetzen oder Steinschlag. Jede Wette das wir hier bei den 211er Modellen eine neue Lösung sehen werden, da der Tretlagerbereich wegen 2x10 überarbeitet wird ....


----------



## Didjah (23. Mai 2010)

Ranger 1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein neuer RP23 war nach ca.50km undicht wie o.a. Foto. Bis dahin waren bei den 3 Stufen propedal ein sehr deutlicher unterschied. Nach der rep. ist kaum noch was zu merken - sowohl unterschied der 3 stufen als auch on und off stellung!



Ja meiner ist auch undicht- und zwar scheint das Öl hinter dem roten Zugstufenrädchen rauszulaufen. Ist nicht so viel aber ich glaube nicht dass das normal is!
Sind eure trocken?


----------



## Rademacher (23. Mai 2010)

moin,

mein am 6.0 hat jetzt so ziemlich genau 50km drauf, von öl an der roten dämpferschraube keine spur. die propedal stellung, egal ob 1,2 oder 3 scheint bei mir allerdings auch nicht viel zu bringen, bzw. ich merke keinen grossen unterschied, ich hatte da vielleicht zuviel erhofft. 

aber mal was anderes. bei mir fängt ab ca. 25km/h die vordere elixir bremse an zu klingeln/rasseln. ist das bei der grossen scheibe normal ? was kann man dagegen tun ?
und noch eine frage auf die ich keine antwort finden konnte. wie kann ich bei der elixir 5 den druckpunkt am hebel verändern ? geht das über die kleine torax schraube am hebel selbst ?

edit:
so wie es aussieht fehlt der kleinen elixir die druckpunktjustage. blöd ist nur das bei mir die vorder und hinterrad bremse einen unterschiedlichen haben, wie kann ich das sonst anpassen ?


----------



## criscross (23. Mai 2010)

Rademacher schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> mein am 6.0 hat jetzt so ziemlich genau 50km drauf, von öl an der roten dämpferschraube keine spur. die propedal stellung, egal ob 1,2 oder 3 scheint bei mir allerdings auch nicht viel zu bringen, bzw. ich merke keinen grossen unterschied, ich hatte da vielleicht zuviel erhofft.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder87 (24. Mai 2010)

ALso der Report von der IXS in Winterberg. War vor Ort und war bei Canyon am Stand und hab mir das Nerve AM 7.0 genauer angeschaut um genau zu sein die ProPedal Einstellung.
durch leichtes Wippen am Sattel und ein- und ausstellen der Pro Pedal Funktion ist auf jeden Fall ein Unterschied. Auch zwischen 1 und 3 ist wirklich ein spürbarer Unterschied. Losbrechmoment und Druckstufe hat sich erhöht. War dann am Fox Stand und mir wurde gesagt dass ich ihn zum checken mal an Toxaholic schicken sollte.
Werd ich gleich morgen in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## PiR4Te (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

fahre mein AM 8.0 jetzt ca. 4 Monate und 1000km,

Hier mein Bericht:

- Gabel Fox Talas RLC hat sich von selbst abgesenkt 0-600km > danach eingeschickt > OK

- Fox RP23 Dämpfer, äußerer Ölabstreifring etwas herausgedrückt, Pro-Pedal ohne Funktion, Dämpfer Ölt 600km > eingeschickt > OK

- mittlerweile habe ich seit längerem ein knacken/knarzen im Tretlagerbereich (vieleicht auch unteres Lager des Hinterbaus) festgestellt wenn ich im kleinsten Ritzel stärker reintrete, (Habe alle Lager gechecked und alles gesäubert, ausser das untere)

 - ausserdem knackt es im Steuerrohrbereich wenn ich vorne etwas stärker bremse

- die Kette springt hinten ab und zu wenn ich kräftig reintrete 

- forderer Umwerfer schaltet hin und wieder nicht vom Großen aufs mittlere Ritzel (Der Arm des Umwerfers kommt mir etwas locker vor)

Werde versuchen die Sachen selber zu beheben, da ich momentan keine Lust habe wochenlang ohne Bike zu sein.

Vieleicht sollte man einfach fahren und nicht zu viel auf diese kleinigkeiten achten 

Ansonsten ist die Funktion des Bikes bis jetzt OK  

Hat jemand einen Tip wegen dem Knacken??? 
(Sattelstütze und Klemme wurden gereinigt/gefettet, Pedale getauscht)

Gruss


----------



## Rademacher (24. Mai 2010)

kann es sein daß die endprüfung bei fox und canyon miserable ist ?
ich höre jetzt schon des öfteren daß die dämpfer auf die propedal einstellung nicht reagieren, so wie bei meinem auch und der ist seit ca. 4 tagen in betrieb.

wegen dem knacken, hast du dir mal den rahmen und vorbau genauer angeschaut ? vielleicht liegt ein riss vor.


----------



## Didjah (24. Mai 2010)

Ein Knarzen im Bereich Tretlager is mir vor kurzem auch aufgefallen- war glaub ich auch mim kleinen Ritzel. =(
Wie läuft das eig mit dem einschicken des Dämpfers: einfach Rücksendeschein anfordern, Dämpfer ausbauen, in irgendeinen Kartong rein und weg oder?


----------



## Strider (25. Mai 2010)

Fahre mein AM 9.0 HS jetzt seit ca. 5 Monaten und geschätzten 500-750 km.
Ausser 2 Platten funktioniert alles Prima!


----------



## puenti (25. Mai 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Fahre mein AM 9.0 HS jetzt seit ca. 5 Monaten und geschätzten 500-750 km.
> Ausser 2 Platten funktioniert alles Prima!



Danke für diesen Post 
Macht mich zuversichtlich, dass mit meinem Bike auch alles in Ordnung sein wird, wenn es dann endlich kommt.
Aber das ist ja überall so, dass sich die Leute mit negativen Erfahungen eher melden, als die, die zufrieden sind.


----------



## PiR4Te (25. Mai 2010)

Bin mit meinem Bike auch trotz der Mängel zufrieden!!! 

Es fährt ja! 

Gruss


----------



## boarder87 (25. Mai 2010)

Also die Aussage von Fox war, dass der Fahrrad-Hersteller in den meisten Fällen die Fox Komponenten eh an Fox oder Toxaholic schickt udn der weg über Canyon nur unnötig viel Zeit braucht, da diese in der Hauptsaison eh zuviel zu tun haben.
Und ein Canyon Mitarbeiter sagte mir dass in der Werkstatt teils Reperaturen oder checks an Gabeln durchgeführt werden, aber weniger an den Dämpfer.
Meins kommt zu Toxaholic!!!
Gruß Manu


----------



## KHB (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo

ist da  jemand, der durch persönliches "Erfahren" etwas zu dem Unterschied zwischen 
XC 9.0 SL und AM 9.0 SL  sagen bzw schreiben könnte?


----------



## jasl (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen

Ich bin nun seit zwei Monaten Besitzer eines AM 8.0 und total begeistert! Da ich vorher ein klappriges Hardtail fuhr, ist der Unterschied enorm. Ich taste mich langsam an das Potential heran (hatte schon einen derben Abflug).

Anscheinend bin ich allerdings der einzige, welcher ein Problem mit der Lenkereinstellung hat. Nach ca. 1h Fahrzeit schmerzen meine Handgelenke außen (Überdehnung?) trotz Handschuhe mit Gel und verschiedenen Einstellungen.

Ich habe wirklich schon viel geguckt und gesucht, finde jedoch keine Lösung.

Hat von euch auch einer Probleme mit der Einstellung des Lenkers (Easton MonkeyLite XC)?

Für Tipps oder Ratschläge wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!

Gruß Jasl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rademacher (26. Mai 2010)

ich hatte nach einer 2 stündigen radtour ähnliche probleme. probier doch mal den lenker etwas nach oben zu drehen damit der winkel nicht ganz so steil wird. zudem würde ich ganz schnell die billigen lenkergriffe austauschen. ich habe mir heute die ergon gc2 draufgemacht, die haben eine bessere dämpfung, mal schauen obs was bringt. ich werde berichten.


----------



## Strider (26. Mai 2010)

Überleg mal ob der Lenker nicht zu breit ist. Je nachdem wie du gebaut bist ist er ganz schön breit (kann man ja Probelmlos rumprobieren und die Griffe ein Stück nach innen schieben)
Sonst helfen evtl. auch Ergo Griffe z.B. die von Ergon oder Handschuhe mit Polster z.b. Specialised Body Geometry


----------



## Cortezsi (26. Mai 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tip wegen dem Knacken???
> (Sattelstütze und Klemme wurden gereinigt/gefettet, Pedale getauscht)
> 
> Gruss



- Pedalgewinde vorm Montieren auch gefettet?
- Vorbau mit richtigem Drehmoment schon nachgezogen (mußte ich auch machen)?
- Tretlager nachgefettet (meines hatte zuwenig) und saubergemacht?
- Sattelschrauben nachgezogen?
- Lenkerspiel eingestellt?
- Schnellspanner fest?
- Lenker mit richtigem Drehmoment?


----------



## KHB (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jasl
kenne Dein Handgelenkproblem aus eigener Erfahrung. Hatte mir Ergongriffe montiert und Gelgepolsterte Handschuhe benutzt. Bringt schon eine gewisse Verbesserung. Das Hauptproblem ist aber m.E. die über längere Zeit starke Gewichtsbelastung der Hände durch den Oberkörper bei extrem gestreckter Sitzposition.
Abhilfe: Besorg Dir einen guten höhenverstellbaren Vorbau und probiere die für Dich richtige Einstellung aus. Eine weitere Alternative könnten Lenkerhörner sein, um bei längeren Ausritten zwischendurch eine etwas aufrechtere Haltung einzunehmen.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

überprüfe mal die Grundeinstellungen.Schau mal ob die zu dir passen.
Wenn die stimmen, kann es folgende Ursachen haben:

Lenkergriffe
zu gerader Lenker (Handgelenk zu "stark" geknickt)
zu gebogener lenker (Handgelenk zu "stark" geknickt)
Sattelhöhe stimmt zur Lenkerhähe nicht
etc.

Die Ursachen können vielseitig sein

Du musst einfach mit den Einstellungen spielen.
Aber immer nur eine Einstellung verändern


----------



## cyclestar (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, reihe mich mit meiner Frage zum Am hier einfach ein:

?Umwerfer bei AM-Reihe, kleines kettenblatt und kleine Ritzel schleiffrei?

Soll heißen, bei den beiden AM2009, die ich gestern getetstet habe, schlief die Kette auf dem kleinen kettenblatt bei Nutzung des 4t kleinsten Ritzels am Aussenblech des Umwerfers, wo er das Aussenblech den Knick nach innen macht. Bei den kleinen Ritzeln 1-3 natürlich auch , die ich wegen kettenschräglauf versuche zu vermeiden.
Umwerfer war der SLX E-Typ + SLX 22-32-42 Kurbel.
Das Schleifen tritt nur im belasteten Zustand auf, bei ca. 20% Sag, unbelastet am Ständer funktieren alle Gänge, da dann der Knick des äußeren Umwerferbleches sich nicht in Relation zum Ausfallende absenkt. Beide Räder wurden zu Canyon versandt und kamen repariert zurück. Die reparatur bestnd nur leider bei meinen freunden darin, dass Canyon mehr Druck in den Dämpfer pumpte und so den Sag verringerte, leider natürlich etwas unpassend zum Körpergewicht und Ursachenabstellung sieht für mich anders aus.

In 2010 haben nun alle AM erstaunlicherweise den XT Umwerfer. Hmmm warum nur?
Habt Ihr bei den 2010er Modellen immer noch das Problem oder ist es mit dem XT-Umwerfer behoben?

Lieben Dank für eine Info und fürs Durchlesen der langen Problembeschreibung.


----------



## Stefan_78 (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich wollt mal ne Frage in der raum werfen!

Ich habe das Nerve AM 8.0 und wollte mal die Sattelstütze wechseln,halt eine mit Sattel für nen Bike-park.....und die Standard für Touren,damit sie beim runter machen für den Bike-park nicht so verkratzt wird!
....doch meine "alten" Sattelstützen passen nicht!....alle zu dick.....die Standard Syntace P6 hat ein maß von 30,9mm!

hat jemand noch eine alte die er für kleines Geld abgeben mag mit diesem maß 30,9mm???

mfg,Stefan


----------



## sugarbiker (30. Mai 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> - Pedalgewinde vorm Montieren auch gefettet?
> - Vorbau mit richtigem Drehmoment schon nachgezogen (mußte ich auch machen)?
> - Tretlager nachgefettet (meines hatte zuwenig) und saubergemacht?
> - Sattelschrauben nachgezogen?
> ...




bei mir wars das getauschte Schaltauge !!!!!!, Fett drunter+Schrauben fest ziehen


----------



## pedale3 (30. Mai 2010)

cyclestar schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, ....
> In 2010 haben nun alle AM erstaunlicherweise den XT Umwerfer. Hmmm warum nur?
> Habt Ihr bei den 2010er Modellen immer noch das Problem oder ist es mit dem XT-Umwerfer behoben?
> 
> Lieben Dank für eine Info und fürs Durchlesen der langen Problembeschreibung.



...das würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (30. Mai 2010)

cyclestar schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, reihe mich mit meiner Frage zum Am hier einfach ein:
> 
> ?Umwerfer bei AM-Reihe, kleines kettenblatt und kleine Ritzel schleiffrei?
> 
> ...



Zur Info, bei mir schleift ebenfalls bis zum viertkleinsten Ritzel die Kette am Leitblech, erst ab dem nächstgrößeren ist Ruhe. Es ist halt wenig Platz zwischen den Leitblechen vorhanden und der Schräglauf ist eben bei dieser Kombi wie beschrieben nicht zu leugnen. Hat mit SLX oder XT nix zu tun....


----------



## tane (30. Mai 2010)

beim 2009er AM ist übrigens das tretlager ein paar millimeter rechts von mittig, hab ich nicht nur an meinem sondern auch an dem eines freundes festgestellt. dadurch ergibt sich eine weiter rechts liegende kettenlinie
das könnt evtl. auch was mit geräuschen zu tun haben...


----------



## cyclestar (31. Mai 2010)

@paradisinferno:

Danke für Deine Info, dass Du dasselbe beobachtest. Die Erklärung will mir nur nicht einleuchten, da ich weder beim Santa Cruz, Liteville 301 (130mm) noch beim Trek FuelEX diese Schräglaufprobleme beobachtete.

Vielleicht findet noch jemand eine technische Erklärung, warum dieses Thema beim AM auftaucht und warum alle 2010er auf XT Umwerfer umgestellt wurden. Bei Paul Lange habe ich keine Unterschiede bzgl. Umwerfergeometrie finden können?


----------



## Zaphod1 (31. Mai 2010)

Eine Frage, wisst ihr ob das Wipp- bzw. Dämpferproblem beim AM 2010 auch bei Nerve XC vorhanden ist ? 
Danke


----------



## criscross (31. Mai 2010)

das Wippproblem kommt wohl durch den neuen RP 23 XX Boost Valve Dämpfer, der nur im AM verbaut ist. Da ist die Druckstufe zu weich.
Kann man bei Toxoholics aber andern lassen.
Habe meinen Dämpfer heute mal da hin geschickt.


----------



## Rademacher (31. Mai 2010)

kannst du mir sagen wie die Druckstufe geändert wird ?
bei mir steht folg. auf dem dämpfer "175" "rebound tune M". mir kommt er etwas weich vor bei meinen 90kg.



KHB schrieb:


> Hallo Jasl
> kenne Dein Handgelenkproblem aus eigener Erfahrung. Hatte mir Ergongriffe montiert und Gelgepolsterte Handschuhe benutzt. Bringt schon eine gewisse Verbesserung. Das Hauptproblem ist aber m.E. die über längere Zeit starke Gewichtsbelastung der Hände durch den Oberkörper bei extrem gestreckter Sitzposition.
> Abhilfe: Besorg Dir einen guten höhenverstellbaren Vorbau und probiere die für Dich richtige Einstellung aus. Eine weitere Alternative könnten Lenkerhörner sein, um bei längeren Ausritten zwischendurch eine etwas aufrechtere Haltung einzunehmen.



wie wäre ein anderer lenker mit mehr rise - z.b 30 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (31. Mai 2010)

Hi

habe den selben Dämpfer und wiege 92 kg.

Da werden im inneren des Dämpfers Spacer getauscht,
muß also compl. auseinander gebaut werden.
Kostet 45  der Spaß.


----------



## Stefan_78 (31. Mai 2010)

Hi,
Ich wollt euch mal Fragen wie viel bar ihr in euren Dämpfern habt??
Ich hab auch den Float RP23 .....und hab bei meinen 86Kg 12bar drin und bin damit recht zufrieden.


----------



## Zutze123 (31. Mai 2010)

Hey hallo ich weiß es gehört hier nicht rein ... 
Aber ich möchte mein Bike verkaufen und habe keine Ahnung wie ich das hier irgendwo reinstelle kann mir wer helfen ? 
Mfg Torben


----------



## Stacked (31. Mai 2010)

Zutze123 schrieb:


> Hey hallo ich weiß es gehört hier nicht rein ...
> Aber ich möchte mein Bike verkaufen und habe keine Ahnung wie ich das hier irgendwo reinstelle kann mir wer helfen ?
> Mfg Torben



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/


----------



## Feierkater (31. Mai 2010)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich wollt euch mal Fragen wie viel bar ihr in euren Dämpfern habt??
> Ich hab auch den Float RP23 .....und hab bei meinen 86Kg 12bar drin und bin damit recht zufrieden.



Hi Stefan,

ich wieg auch 86kg und fahr mit ca. 11.5 ich spiel aber auch noch etwas rum mit dem Druck.


----------



## Didjah (31. Mai 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> das Wippproblem kommt wohl durch den neuen RP 23 XX Boost Valve Dämpfer, der nur im AM verbaut ist. Da ist die Druckstufe zu weich.
> Kann man bei Toxoholics aber andern lassen.
> Habe meinen Dämpfer heute mal da hin geschickt.



Meinen Dämpfer muss ich ja sowieso einsenden weil er stark ölt- dann geb ich gleich mit an dass sie das Druckstufenproblem auch beheben sollen.
Das kostet doch nix oder?^^

Ps: Da muss man ne schriftliche Problembeschreibung beilegen, richtig?


----------



## criscross (1. Juni 2010)

Doch 45 ,
und ja, sonst wissen die ja nicht was mit dem Dämpfer ist.


----------



## jasl (1. Juni 2010)

jasl schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen
> 
> Ich bin nun seit zwei Monaten Besitzer eines AM 8.0 und total begeistert! Da ich vorher ein klappriges Hardtail fuhr, ist der Unterschied enorm. Ich taste mich langsam an das Potential heran (hatte schon einen derben Abflug).
> 
> ...




Erstmal Thanx @Rademacher, 
                    @Strider
                    @KHB
für die Tipps! Sobald das Wetter besser wird und der Stress nachlässt (Umzug), werde ich weiter rumprobieren.

@ Rademacher und wie sind die Griffe?

@ KHB ,aber ich will ja sportlich "gestreckt" auf dem Bike sitzen um beim Klettern nicht nach hinten wegzukippen!

möglicher Weise brauche ich doch einen anderen Lenker mit stärkerer Kröpfung...?

@ Stefan_78 also ich fahre mit 16 bar im Dämpfer bei 82kg. Mit weniger Druck taucht der Hinterbau zu weit ein bei mir...oder mache ich was falsch?


Greetings! 
Jasl
_________________________
wann kommt endlich der Sommer???


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. Juni 2010)

Hi,keine ahnung ob du was falsch machst.....ich hab mein Fully auch erst seit knapp 2 Monaten und spiele / Probiere auch noch rum!deswegen fragte ich einfach mal in die runde um so zu lesen wie andere die Einstellung haben/ Fahren!
..danke für die Antwort


----------



## Rademacher (2. Juni 2010)

meinen dämpfer habe ich mittlerweile auf 17 bar eingestellt bei ca. 95 kg (all incl). 

zu den griffen, die sind eher für touren und trekkingräder gedacht, ich habe sie wieder zurückgeschickt und mir die GA1 von ergon ohne diese bescheidenen mini hörnchen bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasl (3. Juni 2010)

Aso! 

Danke auch an radon-biker-qlt!


----------



## Strider (3. Juni 2010)

Rademacher schrieb:


> meinen dämpfer habe ich mittlerweile auf 17 bar eingestellt bei ca. 95 kg (all incl).
> 
> zu den griffen, die sind eher für touren und trekkingräder gedacht, ich habe sie wieder zurückgeschickt und mir die GA1 von ergon ohne diese bescheidenen mini hörnchen bestellt.



Ich fahre es mit etwas weniger bei gleichem Gewicht. Experimentiere aber auch noch rum.


----------



## puenti (4. Juni 2010)

Finally. Hab gestern mein AM 5.0 erhalten . Wie versprochen hier mein Feedback bezüglich Rahmengrösse:
XL für SL 91/92 und 192 Körpergrösse passt (bis jetzt ). 

Dämpfersetup wird wohl noch etwas Geduld benötigen, einen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen geöffnet und propedal hab ich noch nicht feststellen können, war aber auch noch nicht wirklich unterwegs. 

Ein gewisses Schleifen an der hinteren Scheibenbremse hab ich bisher leider nicht weggekriegt (vorne wars mit Bremssattel lösen, Bremse anziehen und Bremssattel wieder anschrauben nach dem ersten Versuch weg). 
Ist ein leichtes Schleifen überhaupt problematisch? Oder erübrigt sich das nach richtigem Ein- bzw. Heissbremsen? (ca 20mal abgebremst wurde es bereits)
Scheibe verbiegen möcht ich lieber lassen wens nicht nötig ist. Die Zwischenräume zwischen Belägen und Scheibe sind so klein, dass ich das mit biegen wohl kaum so genau treffen würde.


----------



## Rademacher (4. Juni 2010)

ich habe auch lange beine wie du, bin allerdings etwas kleiner (184cm) und habe mich für L entschieden. die sattelüberhöhung hält sich in grenzen. es liegt allerdings schon massig gewicht auf dem lenker. ich habe mir nun einen anderen lenker mit mehr rise (30mm) und einen etwas kürzeren vorbau (70mm) draufgemacht, die sattelstütze wurde durch eine mit 25mm kröpfung ersetzt. nach den ersten 50km muss ich sagen daß sich die investition gelohnt hat. touren fahren macht spass, aber die wendigkeit im gelände habe ich immernoch, was jetzt noch fehlt sind anständige griffe. das zweite paar ergon (gx1) gehen auch wieder zurück. habt ihr einen tip welche griffe etwas besser dämpfen als die original von canyon ? am besten mit schraubverschluss.

zu dem dämpfer. die propedal option bringt bei mir auch nicht viel, im endeffekt weiss ich allerdings auch nicht ob ich sie regelmäßig nutzen würde. viel wichtig ist für mich die option lockout der gabel und daß man sie in gewissen situation absenken kann und das klappt wunderbar. die ist fast so starr wie die starrgabel meines alten mtbs.


----------



## Feierkater (4. Juni 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> Doch 45 ,
> und ja, sonst wissen die ja nicht was mit dem Dämpfer ist.



Also wenn dies einbekanntes Problem ist und ich mein Bike 2010 gekauft habe sollte das doch auf Garantie gehen oder etwas nicht?

Was sagt Canyon denn zu diesem Problem? Hast du was von denen gehört?

Danke

Chris


----------



## criscross (4. Juni 2010)

Feierkater schrieb:


> Also wenn dies einbekanntes Problem ist und ich mein Bike 2010 gekauft habe sollte das doch auf Garantie gehen oder etwas nicht?
> 
> Was sagt Canyon denn zu diesem Problem? Hast du was von denen gehört?
> 
> ...


 
ach ja, Canyon .......

ich glaube die freundlichen ( ahnungslosen ) Verkäufer sind mit solchen
technischen Fragen überfordert.
ich müßte halt mehr Luft aufpumpen oder die Zugstufe mehr zudrehen, so die Antwort von Canyon.

Klar, mit 20 Bar und zugedrehter Zugstufe wippt ja auch nix mehr.

Bei den 2009 Modellen war das besser gelöst, da hatten die Dämpfer der Bikes ab Gr. L automatisch eine härtere Druckstufe,
weil, Menschen die Bikes in Gr. S und M kaufen meist kleiner und leichter sind, na ja meistens.

Auf meine Frage bei Canyon warum das nicht auch bei den 2010 Bikes gemacht wird, sagte man mir, das der Dämpfer so in der offenen Einstellung die beste Federperformens hätte.

Das wippen wurde sogar in einem der letzten Mountain Bike Tests bemängelt !


----------



## Feierkater (4. Juni 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> ach ja, Canyon .......
> 
> ich glaube die freundlichen ( ahnungslosen ) Verkäufer sind mit solchen
> technischen Fragen überfordert.
> ...




Ich weiß ja das Canyon mitließt  Was ich übrigens sehr positiv finde 

Also liebe leute im Customer Service macht euch mal paar Gedanken darüber, es haben wohl viele eurer Kunden dieses Problem.

Da kann man doch bestimmt  ne gute unbürokratische Lösung finden. Ist halt nicht jeder ein 70kg Flo 

Ich werd morgen mal bei euch anrufen und das Problem mit euch bequatschen...


----------



## Stefan_78 (5. Juni 2010)

Hey,
also zu weich finde ich den auch irgendwie.ich wusste nur nicht das es davon verschiedene Ausführungen gibt!

..schreib dann bitte die Antwort nach deinem Telefonat!
...und frag mal nach Aufklebern*hehe*


----------



## Feierkater (5. Juni 2010)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hey,
> also zu weich finde ich den auch irgendwie.ich wusste nur nicht das es davon verschiedene Ausführungen gibt!
> 
> ..schreib dann bitte die Antwort nach deinem Telefonat!
> ...und frag mal nach Aufklebern*hehe*



besonderen Wunsch an Aufklebern ? 

Meine liebe Frau sagt wenn Sie im Verkauf arbeiten würde und jemand wie ich würde Sie anrufen käm Sie ins schwitzen...

Aber sie meinte wohl eher das ich einfach nicht locker lasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (5. Juni 2010)

hehe,aber ist doch richtig so.wenn es so Leute nicht geben würde...würde sich nie etwas ändern!
kein besonderer Wunsch...nur generell von Canyon.


----------



## JieP (5. Juni 2010)

Hab mir diesen thread schon länger angeschaut. Schon viele gute Tips gelesen. Danke dafür!!!
Fahr seit ein halbes Jahr ein AM6.0. Vorher hab Ich das XC gefahren. 
Das Problem mit den Dämpfer hab Ich auch; 
fahre nun mit 18bar/95kg (Vollbepackung) und hab den eindruck es sollte noch mehr sein. Wieviel Druck darf mann denn hinein pumpen????
Bitte nicht achten auf meine schreibfehler; bin ja nur ein 'Holländer'...


----------



## paradisoinferno (5. Juni 2010)

JieP schrieb:


> Wieviel Druck darf mann denn hinein pumpen????



300 psi, etwa 20 bar


----------



## JieP (5. Juni 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Rademacher (5. Juni 2010)

ich habe jetzt auch 18 bar druck drauf und das gefühl daß propedal stufe 3 doch schon was bringt, bergauf im wiegetritt oder beim anfahren taucht der dämpfer weniger ein und fährt sich nicht so "schwammig". welche druckstufe hat denn euer dämpfer ? steht auf dem dämpfer selbst.


----------



## Metty (6. Juni 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> Das wippen wurde sogar in einem der letzten Mountain Bike Tests bemÃ¤ngelt !



Du meinst diesen Abschnitt?

Zitat: "...auch wenn sich der Viergelenker im Steilen mehr in den Federweg zieht als im Vorjahr. Wenâs stÃ¶rt, der greift zum Plattformhebel, alle anderen beglÃ¼ckt das Mehr an Hinterradtraktion. Die ist auch bei Downhill-Ritten spÃ¼rbar, der Hinterbau spricht feinfÃ¼hlig an, agiert viel lebendiger als bekannt." ( http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...am-9-0.409796.d_odc_produkt_testbericht.2.htm )

Wirklich nach BemÃ¤ngeln hÃ¶rt sich das fÃ¼r mich aber nicht an...

Testurteil ist insgesamt Ã¼brigens "Ã¼berragend" ausgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (6. Juni 2010)

Metty schrieb:


> Du meinst diesen Abschnitt?
> 
> Zitat: "...auch wenn sich der Viergelenker im Steilen mehr in den Federweg zieht als im Vorjahr. Wens stört, der greift zum Plattformhebel, alle anderen beglückt das Mehr an Hinterradtraktion. Die ist auch bei Downhill-Ritten spürbar, der Hinterbau spricht feinfühlig an, agiert viel lebendiger als bekannt." ( http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...am-9-0.409796.d_odc_produkt_testbericht.2.htm )
> 
> ...


 
nee, ich meinte die andere Bike Bravo. 5 / 2010


----------



## Metty (6. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, den Artikel hab ich nicht gelesen...


----------



## Dennis_KO (11. Juni 2010)

Falls noch jemand ein Nerve AM brauch ... ?!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/279818/cat/500


----------



## puenti (11. Juni 2010)

Mein "Dämpferproblem" hat sich in Zwischenzeit erledigt. Fast schon peinlich zuzugeben, aber ich habe pro pedal mit geöffnet verwechselt, da fox es fertig gebracht hat ein falsches (überholtes) bild ins booklet zu packen...
immerhin: jetzt ist alles bestens


----------



## Stefan_78 (11. Juni 2010)

....Ich hab mittlerweile auch 14bar im Dämpfer!

....danke für euren regen austausch!!


----------



## Rademacher (12. Juni 2010)

mir ist heute bei einem ausritt einer meiner speichen am hinterrad gerissen. die schaltung hat irgendwie probleme gemacht und mir die kette hinter das hintere grosse ritzel geschmissen, zum glück ist nichts passiert. jetzt ist die frage wo ich eine neue speiche (am6) herbekomme und wie ich sie tauschen kann, muss ich dazu die kassette abnehmen ?


----------



## canyon_biker (12. Juni 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> nee, ich meinte die andere Bike Bravo. 5 / 2010




Was stand denn drin im Test - bzw. was wurde kritisiert ?


----------



## Barthi (13. Juni 2010)

@Rademacher: Sorry, aber du kannst nicht einfach ne neue Speiche einsetzen, denn: In dem kurzen Moment in dem die Speiche reist, werden die anderen Speichen 'schockartig' extrem belastet. Das heißt, dass du entweder alle Speichen neu brauchst, oder das Laufrad komplett neu einspeichen und zentrieren musst. Bei diesem Fall gibt es nur eins, einfach zum Radlhändler gehen, der lößt das Problem


----------



## Rademacher (13. Juni 2010)

danke fÃ¼r deine rÃ¼ckmeldung, nachdem ich mir das rad etwas genauer angeschaut hatte, musste ich feststellen daÃ es einen extremen 8ter hat. keine ahnung ob ein mechaniker da noch was reissen kann. nach deiner aussage zu urteilen wÃ¼rde das bestimmt auch einiges an arbeitszeit in anspruch nehmen und die jungens lassen sich das sehr gut bezahlen. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es da nicht vielleicht besser wÃ¤re gleich ein neues laufrad zu kaufen oder was meinst du ?

p.s.: ich war vor ca. 2 monaten beim meinem hÃ¤ndler um einen 8ter aus einem rad entfernen zu lassen, 3 arbeitseinheiten a 6â¬ hat mich der spass gekostet.


----------



## criscross (13. Juni 2010)

canyon_biker schrieb:


> Was stand denn drin im Test - bzw. was wurde kritisiert ?


 
na, das die AM`s berghoch am Wippen sind, das hat die meisten 
Tester gestört.

War heute in Willingen beim Bikefestival am Canyon Stand und 
habe sämtliche AM Test-Bikes probegefedert und siehe da,
ALLE in der Pro Pedal 3 Stufe fett am wippen .

Werde nächste Woche mal meinen von Toxoholics umgebauten Dämpfer
testen. Der sollte jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr wippen.

Ach so, der Umbau hat jetzt mit Versand ca. 70  gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (13. Juni 2010)

Rademacher schrieb:


> mir ist heute bei einem ausritt einer meiner speichen am hinterrad gerissen. die schaltung hat irgendwie probleme gemacht und mir die kette hinter das hintere grosse ritzel geschmissen, zum glück ist nichts passiert. jetzt ist die frage wo ich eine neue speiche (am6) herbekomme und wie ich sie tauschen kann, muss ich dazu die kassette abnehmen ?


 
jo, Kassette muß runter. Neue Speiche gibs bei jedem Bikeladen.

Nur, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt wenn du nicht selbst schrauben kannst ?

Die außerst preiswerten Laufräder die Canyon verbaut kosten bei 
Nubuk-Bikes 115 , der Satz !


----------



## Barthi (13. Juni 2010)

Rademacher schrieb:


> danke für deine rückmeldung, nachdem ich mir das rad etwas genauer angeschaut hatte, musste ich feststellen daß es einen extremen 8ter hat. keine ahnung ob ein mechaniker da noch was reissen kann. nach deiner aussage zu urteilen würde das bestimmt auch einiges an arbeitszeit in anspruch nehmen und die jungens lassen sich das sehr gut bezahlen. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es da nicht vielleicht besser wäre gleich ein neues laufrad zu kaufen oder was meinst du ?
> 
> p.s.: ich war vor ca. 2 monaten beim meinem händler um einen 8ter aus einem rad entfernen zu lassen, 3 arbeitseinheiten a 6 hat mich der spass gekostet.



nein, ein neues Laufrad zu kaufen lohnt sich nicht, wenn man den Achter wieder rauszentrieren kann. Das muss der Radlhändler beurteilen, ob das noch möglich ist, aber sobald es nicht 2cm sind, denke ich kann man das noch zentrieren. Auch wenn das 50 kostet (was ich nicht vermute), ist doch ein neues Laufrad teurer, oder ?


----------



## kuwahara (14. Juni 2010)

jetzt kann ich mich endlich zu den AM Besitzern zählen 
Hier mein neues AM nach der ersten Probefahrt. Fahreindruck war einfach Klasse!! Bin froh das ich mich für das AM 5 entschieden habe, die Revelation fährt sich einfach TOP!!!!!!! Bin begeistert! Nur den LRS hab ich gleich gegen was besseres ersetzt (Supra 30/ Novatec), ich denke der spielt sogar noch höher bei geringerem Gewicht als der LRS im AM 7... 
Pedale hab ich mir mal wieder Plattform gegönnt, passt prima zu dem Rad (Wellgo Magnesium)


----------



## Rademacher (14. Juni 2010)

Barthi schrieb:


> nein, ein neues Laufrad zu kaufen lohnt sich nicht, wenn man den Achter wieder rauszentrieren kann. Das muss der Radlhändler beurteilen, ob das noch möglich ist, aber sobald es nicht 2cm sind, denke ich kann man das noch zentrieren. Auch wenn das 50 kostet (was ich nicht vermute), ist doch ein neues Laufrad teurer, oder ?



ich war eben beim händler, der spass soll 25 kosten was ich in anbetracht des aufwandes auch für ok finden. mal schauen wie es wird.

noch was zu meinem "unfall". die kette hatte sich beim schalten auf das grösste hintere ritzel zwischen nabe und kassette geworfen. was haltet ihr davon von einen plastikscheibe wie man sie von den aldi rädern kennt dazwischen zu bauen ?


----------



## criscross (14. Juni 2010)

Rademacher schrieb:


> ich war eben beim händler, der spass soll 25 kosten was ich in anbetracht des aufwandes auch für ok finden. mal schauen wie es wird.
> 
> noch was zu meinem "unfall". die kette hatte sich beim schalten auf das grösste hintere ritzel zwischen nabe und kassette geworfen. was haltet ihr davon von einen plastikscheibe wie man sie von den aldi rädern kennt dazwischen zu bauen ?


 
die Scheibe lag bei meinem Bike zusammen mit den schönen Speichenreflektoren dabei. Habe ich komplett entsorgt.
Absolutes  NO GO !!! außer bei Aldi-Gurken 

Stell mal den Endanschlag des Schaltwerks richtig ein, dann springt
die Kette auch nicht mehr runter.


----------



## boarder87 (14. Juni 2010)

warum is doch voll stylisch  am besten noch so eins, das beim drehen farbig leuchtet )))


----------



## Rademacher (15. Juni 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> die Scheibe lag bei meinem Bike zusammen mit den schönen Speichenreflektoren dabei. Habe ich komplett entsorgt.
> Absolutes  NO GO !!! außer bei Aldi-Gurken
> 
> Stell mal den Endanschlag des Schaltwerks richtig ein, dann springt
> die Kette auch nicht mehr runter.



das auf jeden fall. ich werde dazu auch mal canyon befrage ob das unter garantie läuft.

p.s.: danke für den tip mit der scheibe, die müsste bei mir noch irgendwo rumfliegen und ob das ******** ausssieht oder nicht ist mir auch egal, hauptsache sowas passiert mir nicht wieder.

@boarder87 mit schwarzlicht dann bitte.


----------



## Cortezsi (15. Juni 2010)

Rademacher schrieb:


> das auf jeden fall. ich werde dazu auch mal canyon befrage ob das unter garantie läuft.
> 
> p.s.: danke für den tip mit der scheibe, die müsste bei mir noch irgendwo rumfliegen und ob das ******** ausssieht oder nicht ist mir auch egal, hauptsache sowas passiert mir nicht wieder.



Bei mir war diese Plastikscheibe montiert gewesen und dann ist mir die Kette auch mal zwischen Nabe und Kassette gerutscht.
Nunja, mir wärs lieber gewesen, die Scheibe wäre nicht montiert gewesen, da es diese dann zerlegt hat und die Teile dann halb die Speichen blockiert haben. Ist zwar nichts passiert, aber brauchen tu ich sowas wirklich nicht.


----------



## Strider (15. Juni 2010)

Muss nicht sein. Ich habe auch schon gerissene Speichen einfach ersetzt und war noch Jahre glücklich mit dem Laufrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rademacher (15. Juni 2010)

also bringt die nicht wirklich viel, dann bleibt´se eben weg.


----------



## criscross (15. Juni 2010)

sag ich ja, taucht nix


----------



## canyon_biker (17. Juni 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> na, das die AM`s berghoch am Wippen sind, das hat die meisten
> Tester gestört.
> 
> War heute in Willingen beim Bikefestival am Canyon Stand und
> ...





... Stufe 3 ist doch die härteste Einstellung - wie sieht´s da bei den Stufen 1 und 2 aus ? Hängt die Tendenz zum Wippen nicht auch mit dem Gewicht des Fahrers zusammen ?


----------



## criscross (18. Juni 2010)

nee, hängt beim RP23 von der Druckstufe und von der eingefüllten Stickstoffmenge ab.

Ob der Dämpfer offen, oder auf PP 1-2 ist, macht irgentwie 
keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## canyon_biker (18. Juni 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> nee, hängt beim RP23 von der Druckstufe und von der eingefüllten Stickstoffmenge ab.
> 
> Ob der Dämpfer offen, oder auf PP 1-2 ist, macht irgentwie
> keinen großen Unterschied.





Spricht nicht gerade für den Dämpfer. Wurde gegenüber dem Vorjahr sonst noch irgendetwas am Hinterbau verändert, was das Wippen erklären könnte (Geometrie etc.) ?


----------



## criscross (18. Juni 2010)

no, zum Glück nicht, nur der Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (18. Juni 2010)

Also ich (92 Kilo ) fahre den RP23 mit 200 PSI und nutze so knapp 95 % Federweg !!! Wenn ich auf Strasse oder flachem Gelände,ebenso Bergauf auf PP - 2 schalte, merke ich TOTAL den unterschied !!!  Das Wippen lässt sofort merklich nach !!!


----------



## boarder87 (19. Juni 2010)

dann pump ich mal 200psi bei meinem 65kg rein und hoff dass bei mir auch nichts mehr wippt 
gibt dann wahrscheinlich auch ohne PP kein bissl mehr nach


----------



## not_named (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo AM Freunde!
kurze Frage, sollten diese Gummistöpsel in der Unterseite Unterrohr bzw. Oberrohr drin bleiben oder raus, sodass die Löcher frei sind? Oder ist die Überlegung sinnlos da es soweiso egal ist 

gruß


----------



## Stefan_78 (19. Juni 2010)

hi,
die stöpsel in dem Rahmen sind doch unter anderem dazu da um die Leitungen zu ziehen/legen,und beim Schweißen des Rahmens keinen druck auf kommen zu lassen!
bei mir sind sie drin.


----------



## criscross (19. Juni 2010)

not_named schrieb:


> Hallo AM Freunde!
> kurze Frage, sollten diese Gummistöpsel in der Unterseite Unterrohr bzw. Oberrohr drin bleiben oder raus, sodass die Löcher frei sind? Oder ist die Überlegung sinnlos da es soweiso egal ist
> 
> gruß


 
hä, Gummistöpsel ?

bei mir sind Schrauben drin.

Die Unterrohr-Schrauben sind für HS Kurbel Schaltzüge und unter dem 
Oberrohr die Schrauben sind für die Zugführung der Versenkbaren
Sattelstützen


----------



## CleanSweep (19. Juni 2010)

Bei 200 Psi und 65 kg wirst du definitiv (zu) wenig Sag haben. Gegen ein bisschen Wippen im Wiegetritt ist imho nichts einzuwenden - das ist völlig normal. Ich wiege selbst nur 65 kg (ohne zusätzliches Gewicht von Rucksack, Kleidung) und fahre mit 12-13 Bar im Dämpfer. Damit komme ich etwa auf 20% Sag und nutze den Federweg auch fast ganz aus. Mit PP habe ich fast kein Wippen mehr. Das bisschen "Restwippen" ist normal.

Wer absolut NULL Wippen will, soll Hardtail fahren.  PP ist ja kein Lockout.


----------



## boarder87 (20. Juni 2010)

CleanSweep schrieb:


> Bei 200 Psi und 65 kg wirst du definitiv (zu) wenig Sag haben. Gegen ein bisschen Wippen im Wiegetritt ist imho nichts einzuwenden - das ist völlig normal. Ich wiege selbst nur 65 kg (ohne zusätzliches Gewicht von Rucksack, Kleidung) und fahre mit 12-13 Bar im Dämpfer. Damit komme ich etwa auf 20% Sag und nutze den Federweg auch fast ganz aus. Mit PP habe ich fast kein Wippen mehr. Das bisschen "Restwippen" ist normal.
> 
> Wer absolut NULL Wippen will, soll Hardtail fahren.  PP ist ja kein Lockout.


 
Glückwunsch, du hast es geschafft die Ironie zu übersehen 
klar bringt das nichts, aber Pro Pedal soll das Wippen unterdrücken (nicht beseitigen) aber das tut es an meinem 2010er Modell nicht wirklich. Und im Wiegetritt nützt ProPedal bei mir sowieso gar nichts...


----------



## Strider (20. Juni 2010)

Bei mir war das mit dem Pro Pedal merkwürdig.
Zu beginn war der effekt sehr schwach. Neulich hatte ich die Luft dann mal ganz aus dem Dämpfer raus. Seitdem habe ich einen deutlichen Effekt, fast ein Lockout


----------



## D.i.n.o. (20. Juni 2010)

Hab ein AM7.0 in M. Hatte das Wippen bei ProPedal Stellung auch zuerst. Bei mehr Druck hats gepasst. Hab dann erst einfach mehr Druck rein, dadurch aber zu wenig Federweg übrig. Scheinbar musste sich der Dämpfer erst etwas einfahren. (ca.300Km) Funktioniert jetzt super sensibel und in PP Stellung ist das Wippen nahezu nicht spürbar. Bin mittlerweile bei 15-15,5bar bei 86KG mit ca. 25% sag. 
Bin super zufrieden mit meinem Kauf. Nur die untersten zwei Kränze von der lumpigen Deore Kassette haben schon nach gut 400km den Geist aufgegeben. (und ja, ich kann schalten ;-) Das hätt ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Julian0o (20. Juni 2010)

Moin zusammen, bin am überlegen ob ich mittm Kumpel die Schwinge tauschen soll. Würde ziemlich nice aussehen. Was meint ihr?

http://ablage.stabentheiner.de/bikes.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2slow4U (21. Juni 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, bin am überlegen ob ich mittm Kumpel die Schwinge tauschen soll. Würde ziemlich nice aussehen. Was meint ihr?
> 
> http://ablage.stabentheiner.de/bikes.jpg



Nee, geht gar nicht finde ich...


----------



## decline (21. Juni 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, bin am überlegen ob ich mittm Kumpel die Schwinge tauschen soll. Würde ziemlich nice aussehen. Was meint ihr?
> 
> http://ablage.stabentheiner.de/bikes.jpg



wenn dann nur die obere variante... die andere schaut extrem sch_eiße aus

edith: hargott...warum darf man nicht "sche_iße" schreiben


----------



## Strider (21. Juni 2010)

Geht gar nicht!


----------



## paradisoinferno (21. Juni 2010)

Obere Variante mit schwarzem Hinterbau sieht stimmig aus mit der schwarzen Gabel

Untere Variante - nun ja, legen wir das Tuch des Schweigens drüber


----------



## Rademacher (21. Juni 2010)

@srider 
aber dann wieder mit luft befüllt oder mit stickstoff ?


----------



## Strider (21. Juni 2010)

Ganz normal Luft rein


----------



## seblill (26. Juni 2010)

Sagt mal, ist es normal, dass der Abstreifring am Dämpfer (RP23 XX Boost Valve) immer etwas ölig ist? Oder ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass er undicht ist?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## nadgrajin (26. Juni 2010)

Also bei mir ist der trocken.


----------



## D.i.n.o. (26. Juni 2010)

seblill schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist es normal, dass der Abstreifring am Dämpfer (RP23 XX Boost Valve) immer etwas ölig ist? Oder ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass er undicht ist?
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


 
Also wenn Du den Dämpfer pflegst und ab und zu mal bissl Brunnox Deo drauf sprühst, sollte das wohl so sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingLouie (26. Juni 2010)

seblill schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist es normal, dass der Abstreifring am Dämpfer (RP23 XX Boost Valve) immer etwas ölig ist? Oder ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass er undicht ist?
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Schau mal im Fox Handbuch: "Es kann sich eine geringe Menge Luftkammer-Schmiermittel auf dem Dämpferkörper absetzen. Dabei handelt es sich nicht um eine Fehlfunktion. Wenn auf dem Dämpferkörper kein Schmiermittel sichtbar ist, muss die Luftkammer nachgeschmiert werden."

Die Dichtungen schmieren sich also quasi selber. Daher würde ich auch kein Brunox benutzen. Stattdessen (wenn der Dämpfer trocken gelaufen ist) musst du ihn aufmachen und Schmiermittel nachfüllen und ggf. Dichtungen ersetzen. Ist auch alles im Handbuch erklärt.

Vorne an der Gabel ist es übrigens ähnlich.


----------



## Henny81 (26. Juni 2010)

ich denk grad drüber nach eventuell noch ein am bike aufzubauen, hab da nochdiverse teile fast neu rumliegen, unter anderem eine talas rlc von 2006 mit 130mm, würde es nachteile bringen die in ein nerve am mit 140mm einzubauen oder spielt das keine große rolle?


----------



## Chris_Tox (26. Juni 2010)

Hi !


Jemand Interesse an einem Nerve AM 8.0 2010 in schwarz Gr. M ?

Das Bike wurde sehr wenig, ca. 4 Touren gefahren, da zweitbike und im Raum Freiburg zu besichtigen.

Kommt nächste Woche in den Bikemarkt. Mit Rechnung und Papieren.
Verkaufe es, da ich doch lieber bei meinem Hardtail bleibe und 2 Bikes sind mir zuviel...

Grüße,

Christof


----------



## weisnet (26. Juni 2010)

Ich habe seit gestern ein AM 9. Ist es normal, dass man das XTR Schaltwerk noch einstellen muss? Die kleinen Gänge (also die großen Kettenblätter hinten) lassen sich nicht einwandfrei schalten. 

Wenn ich vorne auf das Kleinste schalte und hinten dann auf das Größte. Dann kann man die größten 5 nicht sauber schalten. Das springt wie wild herum.

Kann ich was falsch gemacht haben?
Oder hat derjenige bei Canyon der mein Rad "geprüft" hat geschlafen?


----------



## criscross (26. Juni 2010)

na, Glückwunsch
Schaltauge krumm vom Transport ? Hinterrad richtig montiert ?
Schnellspanner stramm genug ? Schaltzughülle hinten zu kurz ?
schleift die Bremsscheibe auch noch ?
am besten mal alles kontrolieren.


----------



## weisnet (26. Juni 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> Schaltauge krumm vom Transport ?


schaltauge? wie erkenn ich ob das krumm ist oder nicht?



> Hinterrad richtig montiert ?


was kann ich da falsch machen?



> Schnellspanner stramm genug ?


ob bombenfest oder nur leicht angezogen, das ist kein unterschied



> Schaltzughülle hinten zu kurz ?


wie kann ich das feststellen?



> schleift die Bremsscheibe auch noch ?


nein, das tut sie nicht. die ist perfekt drinnen und schleift nicht. 



> am besten mal alles kontrolieren.


ja das werde ich, nur leider bin ich in sachen mtb technik etwas unbelesen. aber das wird schon hoffentlich noch irgendwann. der rest vom rad ist zum glück tip top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (26. Juni 2010)

tja,
wer sich auf ein Versenderbike einläßt, der sollte auch wissen
wo er schrauben muß 
oder einen in seiner Nähe kennen, der Ahnung hat !


----------



## weisnet (26. Juni 2010)

Bisher habe ich noch alles hinbekommen. Meine momentane Unwissenheit mag nicht hilfreich sein das Problem innerhalb von 5 Minuten zu lösen. Aber soll ich deshalb das Bike zurückschicken und mir eins vom lokalen Händler holen? Nein, das will ich nicht!

Bis auf diese kleine Schaltproblematik bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Einkauf.


----------



## criscross (26. Juni 2010)

na denn.
an Bikes rumschrauben macht ja auch spaß


----------



## weisnet (26. Juni 2010)

Mir scheint es so, als ob die Schaltung generell um 2-3mm verschoben ist. Wie verstell ich das in diesem Fall am einfachsten?


----------



## Strider (26. Juni 2010)

Also das kann schon passieren, dass das nicht ordentich eingestellt ist. Einfach die Anleitung nehmen und schön nach Anleitung schritt für Schritt einstellen


----------



## Barthi (27. Juni 2010)

weisnet schrieb:


> Aber soll ich deshalb das Bike zurückschicken und mir eins vom lokalen Händler holen? Nein, das will ich nicht!



WTF ich weiß zwar dass das nicht ernst gemeint war, aber das ist absolut normal dass bei einem neuen Bike eventuell die Schaltung eingestellt gehört. Also geh einfach zum Radlhändler, sowas macht der täglich...


----------



## mc83 (28. Juni 2010)

erledigt


----------



## paradisoinferno (28. Juni 2010)

Die "niedrigere" Seite gehört nach hinten unten, die mit mehr Futter entsprechend nach vorne oben


----------



## Barthi (28. Juni 2010)

Sind alle Beilegscheiben drin? Könnt ja sein, dass was fehlt


----------



## mc83 (29. Juni 2010)

So ist der Adapter verbaut - hinten niedrig, vorne hoch.
Zu den Scheiben:
Vorne und Hinten die Selbe Anzahl von Scheiben.
Werde mal Heute Abend ein Bild reinstellen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juni 2010)

Jetzt wo ich das AM Nerve bestellt habe, lese ich hier von übermäßigem Wippen durch den Dämpfer.. :C
Liegt das nur am Dämpfer oder auch an der Rahmengeometrie, hat mal jemand nen anderen Dämpfer probiert oder eine andere Lösung gefunden? Bin ja mal gespannt..

Aber ich denke mir, so schlimm kann das gar nicht sein. Immerhin hat das Rad ja alle möglichen Tests abgeräumt... Ich denke bei einem Fully muss man immer mit einem gewissen Wippen rechnen?


----------



## Machlovio (29. Juni 2010)

Anderer Dämpfer:Noch nicht probiert.Allerdings ist das Wippen beim 2009er Modell marginal.Fahre immer offen, 30% Sag.Pro Pedal kommt nur bei langen Anstiegen rein.Denke, hat auch viel mit rundem Tritt zu tun.Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen.Andere Frage ist natürlich, wenn Pro Pedal beim Aktivieren keine Wirkung zeigt.Dann scheint etwas im Argen zu sein.Gruss,Mac.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juni 2010)

So wie ich das richtig sehe wurde seit 2009 nur der Dämpfer verändert? Will nur nicht das Risiko eingehen einen Rahmen hier stehen zu haben der Probleme macht.. bei dem Preis muss das taugen.


----------



## Strider (29. Juni 2010)

Keine sorge das taugt. Solamnge du nicht im Wiegetritt fährst ist Wippen gar kein Problem!


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juni 2010)

Ok vielen Dank, hab mich wohl mal wieder von der Internet-Panikmache anstecken lassen 
Das nen Fully im Wiegetritt einfedert ist doch mehr als logisch oO 
Naja ich warte mal bis das Radel kommt und berichte dann nochmal 

Grüße


----------



## CleanSweep (29. Juni 2010)

Wippen habe ich im Sitzen null (kein ProPedal), im Wiegetritt merke ich's nur leicht. Deutlicher wird es bergauf. Mit ProPedal reduziert sich das wieder und ich spüre es kaum.

(Und ich habe auch keine 20 Bar im Dämpfer. )


----------



## criscross (29. Juni 2010)

also mein 2010 AM war schon heftig am wippen. Erst nach dem Umbau
bei Toxoholic wurde das -etwas- besser.
Jetzt wippt der Schlitten auf Pro Pedal 3 nur noch so schwach,
wie ein Liteville mit voll offenen Dämpfer . Zum Vergleich bin ich
beide Bikes Berg auf gefahren, im sitzen !

Berg auf mit dem AM mit offenen Dämpfer macht nicht wirklich 
spaß , da zieht sich das Bike bei jedem Tritt in die Dämpfung
und das Vorderrad entlastet.

Bei dem 2009 Bike eines Bekannten, kein wippen auf PP, aber das hat ja auch noch einen anderen Dämpfer verbaut ! Da der Rahmen 2009-2010 gleich 
ist, taugt der Dämpfer des 2010 AM halt mehr zum Downhill fahren.
Da darf er dann auch ruhig wippen 
Wer sportlich Berg auf fahren will, sollte lieber ein XC oder MR wählen.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juni 2010)

Finds ja interessant, dass da die Eindrücke so stark unterschiedlich sind, obwohl es sich um das gleiche Produkt handelt?
Und wenn du unzufrieden bist dann bau doch einfach einen anderen Dämpfer rein?
Am Rahmen scheints ja nicht zu liegen :O


----------



## criscross (29. Juni 2010)

das habe ich auch gemacht, habe jetzt nen DT-Swiss Dämpfer eingebaut.
Der dämpft über den vollen Hub und nutzt auch den ganzen
Federweg.
Berg auf den kleinen grauen Hebel nach rechts und Ruhe ist.
Kein Wippen mehr .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
Ich hatte mal angedacht meine Hintere Bremsscheibe 185er gegen eine 203er aus zu tauschen/um zu bauen....ist das ein großer Aufwand??ich brauch dazu doch eigentlich nur eine Größere Bremsscheibe und eine höhere Adapter-brücke...oder???
hat das jemand mal gemacht/oder Erfahrung damit??

mfg,Stefan


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juni 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> das habe ich auch gemacht, habe jetzt nen DT-Swiss Dämpfer eingebaut.
> Der dämpft über den vollen Hub und nutzt auch den ganzen
> Federweg.
> Berg auf den kleinen grauen Hebel nach rechts und Ruhe ist.
> Kein Wippen mehr .



Jo dann ist ja alles gut


----------



## not_named (29. Juni 2010)

Also zu dem Thema Wippen: 
Kann ich persönlich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.  Bei meinem Bike ist bergauf ohne Pro Pedal schon so gut wie kein Wippen festzustellen und mit Pro Pedal drinnen ist das Verhalten noch besser und das bei ~15bar im Dämpfer ~25% SAG. 
Da ich zudem von einem Hardtail gewechselt habe, war ich sehr positiv überrascht wie gut das AM bergauf ist. 
Natürlich hat das Ganze was mit dem "runden Tritt" zu tun und im Wiegetritt ist es ja logisch das ein Fully einfedert!?

Also bei denen Personen die ein extremes Wippen feststellen, muss dann wohl tatsächlich was mit dem Dämpfer nicht i.O. sein. An alle anderen die auf ihr AM warten, freut euch auf euer Bike, das Teil ist super bergauf wie bergab! 
Ich bin mehr als zufrieden


----------



## boarder87 (29. Juni 2010)

Nicht beunruhigen lassen...bei mir wippt es beim normalen Bergauf fahren (65kg, 11 bar 30-35% SAG, mit Klickies,) so gut wie gar nicht, nur eben im Wiegetritt oder vielleicht auch bei extrem unrundem Tritt. Ich glaub, dass hier im Thread weniger wegen einem "schlechteren" 2010er Hinterbau meckern, sondern das Pro-Pedal bei manchen nicht so effektiv ist wie bei anderen bzw dem Vorjahresmodell. Ich bin Top zufrieden damit. nur wärs schön wenn endlich wieder mein Rockerarm kommen würde^^


----------



## tditdi (29. Juni 2010)

Da geb ich auch mal meinen Senf zum Thema Fahrwerk dazu,


war nach einigen Aussagen hier im Forum auch etwas besorgt-bin vom 2008 XC auf 2010 AM 7.0 umgestiegen.
War dann extra bei Canyon, von da an stand fest nur Fox Fahrwerk und keine Revelation.(für mich gabs nur die Auswahl 5.0 oder 7.0 da ich auf Sram steh)
Pro Fox: 2010er Gabel spricht Hammer an, d.h. es gibt kein Losbrechmoment wie ich es von 2009 und davor kannte + Absenkung klappt super einfach
der Dämpfer passt perfekt zur Gabel und das wippen ist für mich nicht wirklich ein Problem bergauf, obwohl im Stand bei Propedalstellung ein deutlicher Unterschied zu 2009 und davor ist. (wer beurteilt sein Fahrwerk im Stand?! ...derjenige der nach dem Test beim Auto die Dellen oben auf dem Kotflügel hat,weil er geschaut hat wie schön hart die Karre ist)

gegen die RS Revelation hab ich mich nur wegen der umständlichen Absenkung entschieden, denn für die 6 Umdrehungen muß ich genau 12 halbe Handdrehungen machen (schaff keine ganze aus dem Handgelenk), die Zeit hab ich im Wald am Berg definitiv nicht

Ich fahr aber mein Bike  manchmal auch und drück nicht nur jeden Tag mal im Stand das Fahrwerk zusammen, genießt einfach das Bike bergab, ihr habt nen AM mit 150/140 mm Federweg und wolltet doch deßhalb kein Hardtail.

Ich komm überall hoch wo ich mit meinem 2008er XC auch im kleinsten Gang grad so hoch bin, außer das ich jetzt die Gabelabsenkung nutze, d.h. für mich, die hintere Dämpferabstimmung bringt für mich definitiv keinen Nachteil.
Fahre fast nur ohne Propedal.

Das 2009er Fox Fahrwerk find ich nicht so harmonisch wie das 2010er, bin aber kein Einstellfreak und das 2009er welches ich probiert habe war auch noch nicht eingefahren- das 2010 spricht definitiv von Anfang an gut an.


Grüsse

Rechtschreibfehler werden gemacht damit andere was zum meckern haben


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte auch die Talas wegen der Absenkung. Habe an meinem jetzigen Hardtail eine Rockshox zum Kurbeln.. das ist auch nervig, damit man das teil wieder raufdrehen kann muss man absteigen und relativ lange dran rumdrehen.
hätte zwar auch lieber das sram schaltwerk gehabt, aber das xt schaltwerk ist auch saugut wie ich finde, bei ner probefahrt hat mir das schon sehr gut gefallen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuwahara (30. Juni 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> also mein 2010 AM war schon heftig am wippen. Erst nach dem Umbau
> bei Toxoholic wurde das -etwas- besser.
> Jetzt wippt der Schlitten auf Pro Pedal 3 nur noch so schwach,
> wie ein Liteville mit voll offenen Dämpfer . Zum Vergleich bin ich
> ...




das ist doch lachhafte   
zum Glück gibst das Überfahrrad Liteville


----------



## pedale3 (30. Juni 2010)

...schon erstaunlich viel Druck in so manchem Dämpfer ist. Selber hab ich 11 Bar bei 84kg.

Also beim 2009er AM spürt man das Wippen je nach Kettenblatt mehr oder weniger deutlich und es entspricht dem was man bei 140mm und Dämpfer ohne ProPedal erwarten darf.
Wenn ich das PP zuschalte fährt sich mein AM gefühlt wie nen Hardtail. Und genauso haben sich die Macher des RP23 die Sache wohl auch gedacht. Wenns mal zu stark wippt, einfach den Hebel kurz umlegen und fertig. Datt funktioniert einfach 1a.
Beim STEREO ists im Prinzip das gleiche, das wippt m.E. ohne PP noch etwas weniger.


----------



## xTr3Me (30. Juni 2010)

Habe auch schon gehÃ¶rt, dass das Stereo da etwas besser ist. Allerdings kann man da ja leider nochmal einiges drauflegen gegenÃ¼ber einem AM 6.0.. 1kâ¬ mehr ist schon ein Wort  - bei den gÃ¼nstigeren Modellen finde ich die Ausstattung nicht so Ã¼berzeugend.. aber selbst die sind ja 500â¬ teurer :C


----------



## criscross (30. Juni 2010)

kuwahara schrieb:


> das ist doch lachhafte
> zum Glück gibst das Überfahrrad Liteville


 
Genau 
und deswegen hab ich mir auch eins bestellt !


----------



## paradisoinferno (30. Juni 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...schon erstaunlich viel Druck in so manchem Dämpfer ist. Selber hab ich 11 Bar bei 84kg.



Das mag sein, jedoch sprechen wir hier über das 2010er Modell mit BV Dämpfer, der doch mehr Druck benötigt...


----------



## mc83 (1. Juli 2010)

Barthi schrieb:


> Sind alle Beilegscheiben drin? Könnt ja sein, dass was fehlt


 

Hallo, hier ein Bild:





Man sieht auch, dass die Schrauben nach oben auseinander laufen.

Gruß


----------



## off_by_one (2. Juli 2010)

Ich bin jetzt gute 800km mit meinem AM gefahren.

Seit meiner gestrigen Tour habe ich das Gefühl, dass der obligatorische Ölfilm auf dem Dämpfkörper fehlt.

Muss ich jetzt dringend Öl nachfüllen (lassen) oder kann ich nur 1-2 Touren so weiterfahren?


----------



## DaBua (2. Juli 2010)

Nach 500km auf meinem AM haben sich die SChrauben der Bremsscheiben gelockert, was nicht nur extrem schlecht fürs Material ist, sondern auch noch richtig gefährlich werden kann! Klar wenn es einem früh genug auffällt, kann des jeder der in Besitz eines Torx-Schraubenschlüssels ist, selbst nach ziehen. Aber ich möchte euch trotzdem darauf aufmerksam machen, die mal zu kontrollieren! 
Ausserdem wurde bei mir die Kurbel nicht richtig montiert! Der linke Kurbelarm bekam Spiel und laut meines Bike-Docs wurde die Fixierschraube um eine Gewindedrehung schief aufgesetzt. Naja nachdem ich die Kaffeekasse ein bisschen gefüttert habe, kann ich wieder beruhigt weiterheizen!  Trotzdem bin ich enttäuscht von der Montage bei Canyon und vom Service hätte ich mir auch eine schnellere Antwort erwartet! Seit Mittwoch habe ich eine Ticket-Nummer, aber geantwortet hat noch keiner!  Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich Canyon, wann auch immer, dazu äußern wird!


----------



## boarder87 (2. Juli 2010)

DaBua schrieb:


> Nach 500km auf meinem AM haben sich die SChrauben der Bremsscheiben gelockert, was nicht nur extrem schlecht fürs Material ist, sondern auch noch richtig gefährlich werden kann! Klar wenn es einem früh genug auffällt, kann des jeder der in Besitz eines Torx-Schraubenschlüssels ist, selbst nach ziehen. Aber ich möchte euch trotzdem darauf aufmerksam machen, die mal zu kontrollieren!
> Ausserdem wurde bei mir die Kurbel nicht richtig montiert! Der linke Kurbelarm bekam Spiel und laut meines Bike-Docs wurde die Fixierschraube um eine Gewindedrehung schief aufgesetzt. Naja nachdem ich die Kaffeekasse ein bisschen gefüttert habe, kann ich wieder beruhigt weiterheizen!  Trotzdem bin ich enttäuscht von der Montage bei Canyon und vom Service hätte ich mir auch eine schnellere Antwort erwartet! Seit Mittwoch habe ich eine Ticket-Nummer, aber geantwortet hat noch keiner!  Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich Canyon, wann auch immer, dazu äußern wird!



 [FONT="]vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Bitte entschuldigen Sie die späte Antwort, aber aufgrund der enorm hohen Nachfrage, und dadurch personalbedingten Engpässen, ist der tägliche Eingang an E-Mails extrem angestiegen. Dieser Umstand macht es uns momentan unmöglich, jede E-Mail innerhalb von 24 Std. zu beantworten. [/FONT]...


----------



## Strider (2. Juli 2010)

Hattest du dein Fahrrad zum ersten Service bei Canyon?
Das du die Bremsscheiben kontrollieren musst war dir nicht klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2010)

Ich krieg mein Nerve AM morgen 

Das man da alles Schrauben mal kontrollieren sollte ist klar? Bei 50kmh und mehr auf Schotterpisten/Waldwegen vertraue ich mir mein Leben nur selbst an... wenn man da stürzt tuts bestimmt gut :C


----------



## DaBua (2. Juli 2010)

Ich habe das Rad ja erst seit April und nach 500km darf sowas nicht passieren! Und nein es war mir nicht klar, dass ich die Schrauben kontrollieren muss! Denkst es war mein Fehler??


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2010)

> Denkst es war mein Fehler??


Keine Ahnung ob ich gemeint bin aber: eine Teilschuld hast du auf alle Fälle, der Hersteller bei 500km und normaler Benutzung des Rads sicherlich auch.


----------



## Cool Breeze (2. Juli 2010)

Ich wusste auch nicht dass man die Schrauben kontrollieren muss. Als ich nach ca 1200km mal die Bremsscheibe ausgebaut hatte, war ich ganz schon erschrocken, wie leicht sich die Schrauben lösen ließen. Jetzt hab ich erstmal eine Portion Loctite bestellt.


----------



## DaBua (2. Juli 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bei 50kmh und mehr auf Schotterpisten/Waldwegen vertraue ich mir mein Leben nur selbst an...



Okay, da geb ich dir recht! 
Hab ich nicht dran gedacht, hatte des Problem auch noch an keinem Rad von mir! Aber das mit der Kurbel erklärt das noch lange nicht!
Wenn Canyon nicht garantieren kann dass die Schrauben fest gezogen sind. Sollten sie das passende Werkzeug für die Schrauben mitliefern!


----------



## Strider (2. Juli 2010)

Also laut Anleitung erster Service nach 75-225 Km. Dazu gehört die überprüfung aller Schraubverbundungen idealerweise mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel.


----------



## DaBua (2. Juli 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Also laut Anleitung erster Service nach 75-225 Km. Dazu gehört die überprüfung aller Schraubverbundungen idealerweise mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel.



Vielleicht sollte ich echt mal anfangen Bedienungsanleitungen zu lesen!  
Naja aus Erfahrung wird man klug! Trotzdem spricht es nicht für die Mechaniker von Canyon, wenn ne 250-Kurbel falsch montiert wird!


----------



## weisnet (2. Juli 2010)

weisnet schrieb:


> Mir scheint es so, als ob die Schaltung generell um 2-3mm verschoben ist. Wie verstell ich das in diesem Fall am einfachsten?



Nach dem Motto: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS7Og1zvdy8"]YouTube- Cast Away - "I have made fire!"[/nomedia]
habe ich heute endlich meine Schaltung eingstellt. Nach 30 km Wald steht eines fest: perfekt


----------



## Barthi (2. Juli 2010)

jop, Schaltung einstellen ist kein Hexenwerk, ein paar mal gemacht und schon ist es ganz einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2010)

als ich es zum ersten mal probiert hatte konnte ich am schaltwerk nicht mehr auf die 2 kleinsten gänge schalten..


----------



## weisnet (2. Juli 2010)

Sichern die bei Canyon die Schrauben der Bremsscheibe mit Loctite?


----------



## Strider (2. Juli 2010)

Ich gehe mal davon aus. Habe hier gerade die Montageanleitung für Canyon Mitarbeiter für den Hinterbau liege und da steht für jede Schraube dabei mit welcher Loctite Version die gesichert werden.


----------



## Cortezsi (3. Juli 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus. Habe hier gerade die Montageanleitung für Canyon Mitarbeiter für den Hinterbau liege und da steht für jede Schraube dabei mit welcher Loctite Version die gesichert werden.



Woher hast Du diese Montageanleitung?
Kann man die bei Canyon anfordern?


----------



## chaz (3. Juli 2010)

weisnet schrieb:


> Sichern die bei Canyon die Schrauben der Bremsscheibe mit Loctite?



Die Schrauben sind im Normalfall mit Schraubenkleber vorbehandelt.


----------



## Barthi (3. Juli 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> als ich es zum ersten mal probiert hatte konnte ich am schaltwerk nicht mehr auf die 2 kleinsten gänge schalten..



vermutlich lag es daran, dass du den Endanschlag zu weit reingedreht hattest, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (3. Juli 2010)

Ich hab keinen Plan was ich da falsch gemacht habe, ein bereits funktionierendes kann ich problemlos nachstellen, das klappt soweit - aber da hats irgendwie nicht geklappt.

So:
Heute ist mein Nerve AM gekommen. Montag bestellt + überwiesen und heute das Rad bekommen. 
Die Lieferzeit ist imo top, was will man mehr.. 

Habe schon meine erste Testfahrt gemacht. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass das Fahrwerk noch nicht
so optimal eingestellt ist 
Habe vorne jetzt die Empfohlenen 75psi, muss da noch weiter rumprobieren. 
Hinten habe ich ca 16bar. Leider wippt es ohne ProPedal deutlich. Mir Propedal auf Stufe 3 wippt es um ca +-3mm
Bei Asphalt und ~15% Steigung.
Wenn man im Gelände fährt kann man ohne PP fahren, es fällt kein Wippen auf, so ist es auch sehr angenehm zu fahren.

Leider wird der Federweg des Dämpfers bei 16bar nicht zu 95% ausgenutzt, laut Canyon wäre das ja optimal.
Fazit soweit: Asphal/harte, festgefahrene Schotterwege meiden


----------



## T!ll (3. Juli 2010)

Welches Modell hast du denn? Ich warte und warte auf meins, leider wohl bis KW 30 ;-)
Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich am schönsten...


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Juli 2010)

Ich hab das AM 6.0 in Schwarz 

Ist auch als Expressbike gelistet, Lieferdatum hatte ich offiziell aber die 28 KW. 
Scheinbar geben die vorsichtshalber mal eine etwas längere Lieferzeit an.

Später stell ich mal den Dämpfer auf 30% "SAG" ein, was auch immer das ist.
Jedenfalls visiere ich 14mm Dämpferweg im normalen Sitzen an, das dem wohl entspricht.

Werde dann mal ne größere Runde drehen wenn die Temperaturen wieder runter gehen. 
Im Moment ist es einfach zu heiß, außerdem spielt Deutschland


----------



## T!ll (3. Juli 2010)

Ich warte auf das 6.0 in weiß


----------



## Barthi (3. Juli 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich hab das AM 6.0 in Schwarz
> 
> Ist auch als Expressbike gelistet, Lieferdatum hatte ich offiziell aber die 28 KW.
> Scheinbar geben die vorsichtshalber mal eine etwas längere Lieferzeit an.
> ...



SAG ist der Negativfederweg. Das heißt dass der Dämpfer bei 30% SAG 42mm (Das sind 30% von 140mm) eingefedert sein muss. Dabei musst du in der Grundposition stehen, und nicht fahren.
Den SAG stellst du fest, indem du vom Bike absteigst, und beim Dämpfer den Gummiring ganz nach oben schiebst. Dann steigst du ganz vorsichtig (Beim aufsteigen ruckartiges Einfedern meiden) aufs Bike und begibst dich in Grundposition. Danach steigst du wieder vorsichtig ab und misst, wie weit der Gummiring nach unten gerutscht ist.
Wenn er 42mm gerutscht ist, ist der SAG perfekt auf 30% eingestellt  .


----------



## criscross (3. Juli 2010)

was fürn Quatsch ist das denn 

bei einem Dämpfer der nur 50 mm Hub macht,
sind 30% wohl nur 15 mm


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Juli 2010)

bin vorhin ne runde gefahren, bei ca 11m negativfederweg. nach ein paar kleinen flugeinlagen habe ich damit bereits 90% des federwegs erreicht.
ich glaube ich lass das erstmal so :O
bei 5bar in in der fox talas federgabel war ich auch schon bei gut 90%..

spätestens fürs gebirge muss da noch ein stück mehr rein, für die fränkische
schweiz passts so perfekt denke ich


----------



## T!ll (3. Juli 2010)

er meint die 30% bezogen auf 140mm, ist etwas verwirrend


----------



## DaBua (4. Juli 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> bin vorhin ne runde gefahren, *bei ca 11m negativfederweg*. nach ein paar kleinen flugeinlagen habe ich damit bereits 90% des federwegs erreicht.



Mach mal bitte ein Foto von deiner Gabel!


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Juli 2010)

du hast wirklich ein problem^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barthi (5. Juli 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> was fürn Quatsch ist das denn
> 
> bei einem Dämpfer der nur 50 mm Hub macht,
> sind 30% wohl nur 15 mm



ähm falls du es schon mitbekommen hast, hat der Dämpfer 140mm Federweg und nicht 50mm


----------



## Martina H. (5. Juli 2010)

...der SAG bezieht sich auf den Hub des Dämpfers:

Das wären bei einem Dämpfer mit 57 mm Hub bei 30 % SAG 17,1 mm.

Es gibt keinen Dämpfer mit 140 mm Federweg - das ist der Federweg des Rahmens, der ergibt sich aus dem Hub des Dämpfers kombiniert mit der Länge der Wippe am Rahmen (Hebelgesetz).

Wenn Du nicht weißt, welches Modell mit welchem Hub an Deinem Rahmen verbaut ist: einfach Luft ablassen, Dämpfer eindrücken, auseinander ziehen und den Abstand zwischen Gummiring und oberen Anschlag messen. Dann entsprechend 30 % ausrechnen, Luft rein und probieren (wie Barthi schon beschrieben hat)


----------



## criscross (5. Juli 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...der SAG bezieht sich auf den Hub des Dämpfers:
> 
> Das wären bei einem Dämpfer mit 57 mm Hub bei 30 % SAG 17,1 mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Martina H. (5. Juli 2010)

Merci!


----------



## krymaid (5. Juli 2010)

So, vor knapp 2 Stunden das AM 6.0 in schwarz bestellt. Ich bin schon so heiß drauf, kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Juli 2010)

Hab gestern mal mit Canyon gequatscht weil ich bei der Gabel den Sag nicht so recht einstellen kann, die Gabel verhält sich recht träge und braucht eine gewisse Belastung um sich überhaupt mal zu bewegen. Der Mitarbeiter meint Fox/Magura Gabeln brauchen wegen der engen Fertigungstoleranzen eine gewisse Zeit, etwa 100-200km, bis sie Eingefahren sind und dann richtig arbeiten. Dann soll man den Sag nochmal richtig einstellen. 

@krymaid
Wenns bei dir so gut klappt wie bei mir kriegste die nächsten 5-6 Tage dein Radl


----------



## krymaid (6. Juli 2010)

Wenns nach mir gigne könnte das ganze natürlich auch etwas schneller passieren. Fhar zum ersten Mal ein Fully das wird sicher ein Heidenspaß.


----------



## Strider (6. Juli 2010)

Barthi schrieb:


> ähm falls du es schon mitbekommen hast, hat der Dämpfer 140mm Federweg und nicht 50mm



Selten so gelacht.... ich denke das wird meine neue Signatur. Überheblich und unwissend ist doch immer noch die lustigste Kombination


----------



## shocked (6. Juli 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal mit Canyon gequatscht weil ich bei der Gabel den Sag nicht so recht einstellen kann, die Gabel verhält sich recht träge und braucht eine gewisse Belastung um sich überhaupt mal zu bewegen. Der Mitarbeiter meint Fox/Magura Gabeln brauchen wegen der engen Fertigungstoleranzen eine gewisse Zeit, etwa 100-200km, bis sie Eingefahren sind und dann richtig arbeiten. Dann soll man den Sag nochmal richtig einstellen.



wunderbar, dass du ds schreibst. steh grad vorm selben problem. 

wenn ich mich nur langsam draufsetze federt die gabel garnicht ein. erst wenn ich mal kurz druck drauf gebe geht da was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (6. Juli 2010)

Jop, genau das soll sich geben. Macht auch Sinn, die Dichtungen usw sitzen Anfangs wohl recht stramm.

Habe heute meine neue Pumpe bekommen.. ist nen ziemlich deluxes Teil aber das rentiert sich. Habe festgestellt ich bin die ganze Zeit mit ~1,2 Bar oder so gefahren 
Deswegen musste ich mich auch ziemlich plagen 
Habe auch die Ergon Griffe mit den größeren Handballenauflagen bekommen, auch sehr bequem und v.a. sehr griffig. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Vorbau und evtl den Lenker anpassen dann passt das Radl perfekt für mich. Macht schon richtig Laune 

Noch ein Zusatz vom Gespräch mit Canyon:
Die "ProPedal" Funktion ist wohl mehr als nur eine Funktion zum Unterdrücken beim Pedalieren. Mit der Funktion wird die Druckstufe automatisch an den Untergrund angepasst, zB beim Durchfahren einer Steilkurve geht durch den Druck weit weniger Federweg verloren, wenn dann zB eine Wurzel oder eine andere Unebenheit in der Kurve ist, kann der Dämpfer diese immer noch ausgleichen, normalerweise würde kein Federweg mehr verbleiben und Traktion verloren gehen. 
Deswegen sollte man wohl meist mit ProPedal fahren, auch wenn dadurch ein Stück Feinfühligkeit des Dämpfers verloren geht.
Ich habs bei mir jetzt auf Stufe 2 stehen (für 80kg+-5 afaik, steht auch auf der Canyon-Seite) und das funktioniert so wunderbar. Auf Bergabfahrten über würzlige/schwierige Trails nehm ichs dann raus. Dann ist die Druckstufe wohl offen, so wie ich das verstanden habe.

So ungefähr hab ich das in Erinnerung. Fehler dürfen gerne korrigiert werden xD


----------



## murtz (6. Juli 2010)

nabend!

Ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein Nerve AM 7.0 zuzulegen!

Nun ist es schwierig für mich als voll-leihe die richtige größe herauszufinden.

Ich bin:
größe: 173cm 
SL: ca. 80cm
Torso: ca. 65cm
Arme: ca. 63cm

Nun bei einer SL von 81 wechselt er auf Ramengröße M, nun frag ich mich, was dieser eine Centimeter ausmacht?!
Da ich nur ein altes Kinderfahrrad hab und das sowieso zu klein ist, und
ich etwas zu weit im Norden wohne um mal eben zu Canyon zu fahren
würd ich mich über Ratschläge und Tipps von euch freuen!!


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Juli 2010)

Du liegst also zwischen S und M? Canyon würde dir sagen:
Wenn du viele Touren fährst: M
Wenn du eher technische Trails usw. fährst: S

Ansonsten ist es auch ein Stück weit Geschmacksfrage, sitzt man eher gestreckt
oder lieber etwas aufrechter.. ich lag 1cm unter L und hab mich für M entschieden.

Du kannst auch zu einem Radhändler in der Nähe gehen und ein Fahrrad mit ähnlicher Geometrie testen.. vorher auf den Herstellerseiten die Geo nachschauen.


----------



## phou (7. Juli 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ich lag 1cm unter L und hab mich für M entschieden.


Ok, jetzt wärs gut zu wissen wie groß du bist! 
Ich bin nämlich auch grade am überlegen. Bin 184 cm SL 86 und fahre ne Mischung aus Trails/etc


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Juli 2010)

179 groß, SL 86. Bei 184 würde ich schon eher Richtung L tendieren, weil du sonst wahrscheinlich etwas zu aufrecht sitzt. Außer du kaufst dir nen längeren Vorbau an das M.. würde aber an deiner Stelle eher Richtung L tendieren, am besten bei Canyon anrufen, die ham nen guten Service!


----------



## Barthi (7. Juli 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...der SAG bezieht sich auf den Hub des Dämpfers:
> 
> Das wären bei einem Dämpfer mit 57 mm Hub bei 30 % SAG 17,1 mm.
> 
> ...



sorry Leute, da ist mir ein monumentaler Denkfehler passiert, ich lang mir an den Kopf. Die Reaktion kann ich verstehen  Nun weiß ich es besser und danke Martina H. für die Erklärung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murtz (8. Juli 2010)

murtz schrieb:


> nabend!
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein Nerve AM 7.0 zuzulegen!




so ich habs getan, das Bike ist bestellt! 

nun brauche ich noch Pedale!
Ich hab keine Ahnung 

Braucht man sone Klick-Teile?
Oder reichten stinknormale Pedale aus?
Wo bestelle ich die am besten??

Danke!


----------



## boarder87 (8. Juli 2010)

das ist Geschmacksache, ich fahr nur noch mit Klickies, weil ich damit nicht vom Pedal rutschen kann, aber man muss sich daran gewöhnen schnell rauszukommen bei trails und wurzelwegen.
Gibt aber auch noch die Flat-Pedals mit Schrauben drin, die wie Spikes wirken. Ist auch nicht schlecht, da man auch nicht schnell wegrutscht und kein Problem hat, dass man nicht schnell genug aus dem Pedal kommt.
Gibts bestimmt in jedem Bike Shop, ich hab mir meine im Laden aber gekauft.


----------



## Barthi (8. Juli 2010)

Ganz klar, wenn du sehr sportlich orientiert bist, nimmst du Klickies. Sonst sind Plattformpedale perfekt (in Kombination mit Five-Ten Schuhen hast du so einen enormen Grip, dass sie FAST wie Klickies sind)
Stinknormale Pedale, meinst du Trekking-Pedale? http://www.rocky-bikes.ch/shop/ProdukteBilder/vp-pedal349a_kl.jpg Die versauen die ganze optik und du hast so gut wie keinen Grip auf den Trails


----------



## murtz (8. Juli 2010)

Ja Treckingpedale dachte ich sind Stinknormal, aber die fallen dann aus wenn man keinen grip hat?

Wie ist denn sowas:

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/pedale/pedale-umf-fr-comp/225434.html

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradteile/pedale/nc-17-std-ii-pro-pedal/225871.html

oder ist das am Falschen fleck gespart??
Was sollten die denn ungefähr kosten?


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2010)

NC-17 sudpin-3.


----------



## Barthi (8. Juli 2010)

Naja, die UMF Pedale taugen nix
Diese zweiten sind gut, haben aber Konuslager
NC-17 Sudpin-3 kosten 80â¬
die hier haben Industrielager (wartungsarm) und sind der Klassiker: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...dale/Wellgo-MG-1-Magnesium-Pedale::13909.html


----------



## murtz (8. Juli 2010)

Barthi schrieb:


> die hier haben Industrielager (wartungsarm) und sind der Klassiker: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...dale/Wellgo-MG-1-Magnesium-Pedale::13909.html



der wirds! 

Danke für den tipp!


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Juli 2010)

ich hab die wellgo mg-1

die haben sauguten grip, da rutscht keine sau ab.. kosten ca 50â¬ und sind leicht 

kann ich nur empfehlen 

edit:
hab grad gesehen, dass du dich fÃ¼r diese bereits entschieden hast, gute wahl!


----------



## Rademacher (8. Juli 2010)

Barthi schrieb:


> vermutlich lag es daran, dass du den Endanschlag zu weit reingedreht hattest, oder?



servus ihr handwerkerprofis,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei meinem kleinen schaltungsproblem an meinem am6 weiterhelfen.

der vorletzte gang lässt sich nicht mehr einstellen, d.h. die kette überspringt immer das vorletzte (kleine) ritzel am hinterrad. ich habe jetzt bestimmt schon 6h in das einstellen investiert, habt ihr eine idee ? das schaltauge sieht gut aus und auch der rest sollte passen. könnte es vielleicht sein daß der hintere umwerfer sich verzogen hat ? die kette ist mir nämlich einmal zwischen narbe und grösstes kettenblatt gerutscht, dabei hat die kette 2 speichen verstört. vielleicht wurde der umwerfer dadurch zu stark nach innen gezogen und hat sich somit verzogen.

noch was zur wartung, muss ich das bike zu canyon schicken damit mir die garantie nicht erlischt, oder kann ich zu jedem x-beliebigen fahrradmechaniker damit ?  und wann sollten die fox teile zum service ? mein bike hat jetzt 400km runter. ich würde aber gerne noch den sommer durchfahren und es nicht der gegend rumschicken.


----------



## mc83 (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo, bei meinem AM ist eine SLX Kurbel verbaut.
Die hat ja einen recht hohen Q-Faktor von ca. 175mm.
Hat jemand von Euch eine schmälere verbaut?

Die Stylo sollte ja unter 170mm haben, wird sicher noch passen.
Aber würde die 2-fach XX bsa auch passen?

Grund: fahre viel RR und bin vom geringen Q-faktor verwöhnt (145mm).

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krymaid (9. Juli 2010)

So, habe ja Montag Abend mein Nerve AM 6.0 bestellt und es kam gestern Mittag per DHL, also richtig flott 
Das Zusammenbauen war selbst für mich als Totalneuling einfach, lediglich der Dämpfer hat noch kein Feintuning. 

Bin dann Abends eine kurze Runde gefahren und ich muss sagen das ist einfach Wahnsinn, dass es so viel Spaß macht Trails runterzuheizen und vorallem über was man drüberfahren kann ist einfach grandios.

Zum Dämpfer ne kurze Frage: 
Ich wiege um die 90kg. Hat jemand das gleiche Setup und könnte mir bitte seinen Druck im Dämpfer mitteilen? Danke schonmal.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Juli 2010)

Den Dämpfer musst du nach SAG einstellen. Stells mal so ein dass du 11mm Negativfederweg hast. Wenn du es etwas weicher haben willst 13-14mm, aber nicht mehr.
Müsste irgendwo bei 17bar bei dir liegen. Beachte, dass der Dämpfer nur bist 20bar zugelassen ist.


----------



## boarder87 (9. Juli 2010)

warum richtet ihr euch alle nach dem SAG? es ist doch viel wichtiger bei ner Fahrt den (fast) den ganzen Federweg auszunutzen. Pumpt den Dämpfer auf,springt ein paar mal auf der Stelle und schaut nach, wieviel vom Federweg genutzt worden ist. Dann entweder nachfüllen oder Luft ablassen. Lieber ne kleine Reserve lassen da bei Abfahrten höhere BElastungen als beim Sprung auf der Stelle auftreten können. Nach ner Tour könnt ihr dann immernoch nachstellen.


----------



## Strider (9. Juli 2010)

Also beim Auf der Stelle springen möchte nicht fast den ganzen Federweg nutzen


----------



## boarder87 (9. Juli 2010)

deswegen auch die Reserve...lieber erstmal zuviel als zuwenig Luft rein. Ich geh mal nicht davon aus, dass diejenigen, die nicht genau wissen wieviel Druck in den Dämpfer kommen soll, bei Ihrer ersten Fahrt irgendwo ins Flat runter droppen und dadurch extrem mehr Federweg brauchen als bei nem ordentlichen Sprung auf der Stelle.


----------



## Rademacher (9. Juli 2010)

bei 90kg müssten 17-18 bar ok sein. 

auf welcher stellung habt ihr eigentlich den roten ring stehen ?


----------



## krymaid (9. Juli 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, hab gestern nicht den maximal zulässigen Druck gefunden!


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Juli 2010)

boarder87 schrieb:


> warum richtet ihr euch alle nach dem SAG? es ist doch viel wichtiger bei ner Fahrt den (fast) den ganzen Federweg auszunutzen. Pumpt den Dämpfer auf,springt ein paar mal auf der Stelle und schaut nach, wieviel vom Federweg genutzt worden ist. Dann entweder nachfüllen oder Luft ablassen. Lieber ne kleine Reserve lassen da bei Abfahrten höhere BElastungen als beim Sprung auf der Stelle auftreten können. Nach ner Tour könnt ihr dann immernoch nachstellen.



Bei einem SAG von 14mm nutzt man den maximalen Federweg definitiv aus.. ich schaffs auch problemlos bei 11mm, allerdings nicht im sitzen und schon gar nicht wenn ich auf der stelle springe. das wird erst bei kleineren sprüngen bei schneller fahrt genutzt.. und das ist auch gut so..


----------



## boarder87 (9. Juli 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bei einem SAG von 14mm nutzt man den maximalen Federweg definitiv aus.. ich schaffs auch problemlos bei 11mm, allerdings nicht im sitzen und schon gar nicht wenn ich auf der stelle springe. das wird erst bei kleineren sprüngen bei schneller fahrt genutzt.. und das ist auch gut so..



wtf) 
und wie lautet dann dien Tipp an die Neulinge hier? 10% Sag und bei der ersten Fahrt gleich mal nen 1m Drop ins Flat springen und sich drüber freuen dass der Dämpfer nicht durchgeschlagen ist? 
Du kannst doch nicht als Erfahrener AM Biker diesen Gewaltakt auf Neubesitzer übertragen, oder? xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder87 (9. Juli 2010)

na mal ehrlich, Fahrstile sind so unterschiedlich dass es wohl keine Einstellung gibt die für alle Fahrer passt. Das Fahrwerk sollte an der stärkst belasteten Stelle einer Tour zu 95% durchfedern um sein Bike optimal auszunutzen. Was der größte "Aufprall" für einen ist, ist jedem selbst überlassen! Ob nun die erste Einstellung 20% Sag oder auf der Stelle springen ist, macht doch nichts weil es sicherlich nicht die letzte/einzigste Einstellung bleibt.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Juli 2010)

boarder87 schrieb:


> na mal ehrlich, Fahrstile sind so unterschiedlich dass es wohl keine Einstellung gibt die für alle Fahrer passt. Das Fahrwerk sollte an der stärkst belasteten Stelle einer Tour zu 95% durchfedern um sein Bike optimal auszunutzen. Was der größte "Aufprall" für einen ist, ist jedem selbst überlassen! Ob nun die erste Einstellung 20% Sag oder auf der Stelle springen ist, macht doch nichts weil es sicherlich nicht die letzte/einzigste Einstellung bleibt.



Klar sehe ich auch so, aber wenn man den Druck im Dämpfer so einstellt, dass er schon bei einem Sprung im Stand 95% des Federwegs ausnutzt schlägt der garantiert bei der ersten Ausfahrt durch. Deswegen sind 20-25% Sag erst mal ein guter Richtwert.
Wie das andere Biker letztendlich machen ist mir egal, ich geb hier nur nen Tipp aus eigener Erfahrung ab.


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Juli 2010)

boarder87 schrieb:


> na mal ehrlich, Fahrstile sind so unterschiedlich dass es wohl keine Einstellung gibt die für alle Fahrer passt. Das Fahrwerk sollte an der stärkst belasteten Stelle einer Tour zu 95% durchfedern um sein Bike optimal auszunutzen. Was der größte "Aufprall" für einen ist, ist jedem selbst überlassen! Ob nun die erste Einstellung 20% Sag oder auf der Stelle springen ist, macht doch nichts weil es sicherlich nicht die letzte/einzigste Einstellung bleibt.


Genau so ist es. 
Sag ist nur ein Startwert für's Einstellen, wirklich relevant ist jedoch der Fahr-Alltag.


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. Juli 2010)

darf ich hier noch mal eine etwas andere frage in den raum schmeizen die mich brennend interessiert!!!???

Ich hab das Nerve AM 8.0....und wollte von euch mal hören welchen Sattel ihr fahrt???vielleicht habt ihr nen guten tipp für mich...gerne nicht so hart.*lach*

bei dem gängigen Sattel vom Werk aus...tut mir so dermaßen der Hintern nach ner halben Std. weh.....das geht echt gar nicht!habe es zu Anfang 10 mal mit dem sattel Probiert.....jetzt kommt der nur noch aufs Rad für den Bikepark!*hehe*...momentan ist mein uralt sattel drauf no-name.aber der ist bald hinüber!

vielen dank


----------



## Barthi (10. Juli 2010)

Dieser Sattel ist mein Favorit: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Selle-Italia-NT-1-Gel-Sattel-2009::16714.html
Er hat Free-Ride mäßig ne gepolsterte Sattelnase, ist jedoch wegen der Mulde auch Touren-fähig.


----------



## Stefan_78 (10. Juli 2010)

hmmm...auch ne gute alternative....Ich hatte bis jetzt diesen hier gefunden

http://cgi.ebay.de/Selle-Italia-Sat...Fahrradteile&hash=item58889c3b98#ht_500wt_944


was gibt es zu dem zu sagen??bzw.kennt/hat den jemand??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barthi (10. Juli 2010)

ja der ist auch gut! Bei diesem wird der Dammbereich (und damit die Potenz) sehr geschützt.


----------



## Stefan_78 (10. Juli 2010)

ok...dann werd ich mir den morgen mal bestellen!
schreibe hier natürlich meine Erfahrungswerte nieder,sobald ich welche hab!*hehe*


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Juli 2010)

diese sättel mit schlitz in der mitte bewirken nur, dass man dafür in anderen bereichen noch stärker belastet wird..


----------



## Stefan_78 (11. Juli 2010)

....kannst du  mir einen empfehlen??bzw.welchen fährst du??


----------



## Barthi (11. Juli 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> diese sättel mit schlitz in der mitte bewirken nur, dass man dafür in anderen bereichen noch stärker belastet wird..



Ja, jeder Fahrradhändler wird dir sagen, dass man idealerweise nur auf den Sitzknochen sitzt.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr einen Ritchey, keine Ahnung was für ein Model. Der ist für mich auch nicht ideal und ich bin derzeit auf der Suche. Immerhin kann ich auf dem 2-3 Stunden ohne Probleme fahren.

Den passenden Sattel kannst du für dich eigentlich nur selbst finden. Ich würde versuchen einen Händler zu finden der mehrere verschiedene Modelle hat und dich die verschiedenen Sättel ein Stück Probe fahren lässt. Besser wäre sogar eine ganze Tour aber das wird sich schlecht finden lassen.. 

Der Sattel der beim Nerve dabei war ging für mich die ersten 10km auch in Ordnung, dann wurde er sehr unbequem, also so schnell kann man das auch irgendwie nicht feststellen?!

Wirklich weiter helfen wird dir das wohl nicht... es wurden nur öfters die Fizik Sättel empfohlen. Die sind aber recht teuer finde ich?


----------



## Stefan_78 (11. Juli 2010)

HI,weiter helfen wohl nicht....aber das bestätigen was ich mir schon gedacht habe!
wollte eigentlich auch nur ein paar vorschläge bzw.anregungen bekommen!

vielen dank


----------



## Barthi (11. Juli 2010)

Wenn man öfters Probleme mit dem Sattel bekommt, und keinen richtigen findet, dann würde ich mir mal die Sättel von SQ-Lab anschauen.
http://www.sq-lab.com/
Dazu musst du zu einem Radlhändler gehen, und nachfragen.


----------



## Rademacher (11. Juli 2010)

ich kann dir die sättel von selle smp empfehlen.
fahre meinen schon seit 4 jahren ohne probleme. bei dem am sattel waren nach ca. 20 min. meine genitalien taub. ich hatte dann auch noch andere getestet, aber bin dann schlussendlich doch beim smp geblieben.


----------



## Stefan_78 (11. Juli 2010)

naja,viel Problem hab ich eigentlich nicht...wohl eher nicht ganz zufrieden mit meinem alten ,und er hat es langsam hinter sich!
aber echt geiler tipp...vielen dank!hab sogar nen Händler hier in der nähe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## off_by_one (16. Juli 2010)

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass das untere Schaltröllchen an meinem Nerve AM 7.0 (2010) gebrochen ist 

Sind das hier die richtigen? Die sehen ja doch etwas anders aus als die verbauten. Die 2 Bohrungen auf dem oberen Röllchen auf dem Galeriebild verwirren mich auch etwas.

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Juli 2010)

Hi,
Ich glaub die richtige Bezeichnung ist Schaltwerk-rollen...hab das hier mal auf die schnelle gefunden....
...du musst auch die zähne zählen!

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...len&um=1&hl=de&safe=off&sa=N&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1


----------



## Barthi (17. Juli 2010)

hier noch allerhand schaltwerksröllchen/schaltwerksrollen


----------



## off_by_one (17. Juli 2010)

Bin bei meinem örtliche Fahrraddealer fündig geworden. Sind scheinbar die gleichen die ich oben verlinkt habe (und waren 4  billiger).

Die haben jetzt zwar kein Industrielager, aber für den Übergang reichts.


----------



## Birdie77 (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

kurze Frage: Hab mir jetzt nen AM 7.0 in XL bestellt. Bin 1.96 mit ner SL von ca. 92. Meint Ihr, das wäre ok? Hab von dem Problem gelesen, dass man evtl. mit dem Knie zu nah am Lenker ist. Allerdings will ich auch nicht mit dem Oberkörper parallel zum Boden unterwegs sein 

Vielleicht kann mir noch jemand von seinen XL-Erfahrungen berichten 

Danke!


----------



## phou (20. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin mit meinem L ganz zufrieden (183, SL 88), wäre aber wahrscheinlich mit nem 75er Vorbau besser unterwegs, da ich meine Arme für meinen Geschmack zu sehr strecken muss. Ein M, das ganze 3cm kürzer ist wäre für mich aber wohl tendenziell zu klein.

Bei dir handelt es sich wohl auch um nen Grenzfall. 
Deine Schrittlänge scheint mir ein wenig unterdimensioniert (möglicherweise nicht ganz richtig gemessen), ein Freund von mir der nen XL Cube fährt hat bei fast 2m Größe ne Schrittlänge von über 1m 

Generell gilt wohl, dass man im Downhill mit dem kleineren Rahmen besser unterwegs ist (in meinem Fall M) während man auf Touren mit dem Größeren besser vorankommt.
Also wenn du sehr viel trails fährst wäre das L (mit nem 100er Vorbau) möglicherweise optimaler.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Juli 2010)

Bei sowas würde ich mich immer zuerst an Canyon wenden. Die sind da in der Beratung recht gut. Ansonsten einfach mal mit dem PPS spielen und schauen ab welcher SL der
nächst-kleinere oder größere Rahmen empfohlen wird. Dann sieht man schon ob man
eher nach Geschmack oder nach PPS entscheiden sollte.
Für viele Touren im Zweifel den größeren und für Trails etc den kleineren Rahmen.


----------



## steve99 (20. Juli 2010)

kenne das "problem" mit der richtigen rahmengröße nur zu gut...
komme zwar von der nerve XC seite, aber stand bei meiner entscheidung auch zwischen M und L. denn bei 180cm und SL 86,5cm springt das PPS bei 87cm auf L um. tja...was nun sprach zeus! ich hab mich schlussendlich für den L rahmen entschieden und nen kürzeren vorbau 80mm montiert.
ich komme gut damit klar, aber manchmal beschleicht mich das gefühl ich hätte vielleicht doch M nehmen sollen...obwohl ich das ja auch probe gefahren habe und schon sehr kompakt auf dem bike sass.
ich glaub das ist so ne sache á la wie man sich entscheidet - entscheidet man sich "falsch". zumindest denkt man immer hätte man mal das andere genommen...

letztendlich soll das aber nicht heißen das ich unzufrieden bin, denn für touren (die fahr ich zu 80%) habe ich sicherlich die richtige wahl getroffen.

zudem habe ich neulich auch mit canyon bzgl einer anderen sache gesprochen und da bin ich mit dem berater auch auf das thema L rahmen und doch langes oberroht gekommen. da meinte er, dass der trend eher richtung kürzerer vorbau geht, weil bessere kontrolle und daher die oberrohre etwas länger werden.


----------



## phou (20. Juli 2010)

steve99 schrieb:


> da meinte er, dass der trend eher richtung kürzerer vorbau geht, weil bessere kontrolle und daher die oberrohre etwas länger werden.


Danke für die Info, sehr interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (21. Juli 2010)

Birdie77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurze Frage: Hab mir jetzt nen AM 7.0 in XL bestellt. Bin 1.96 mit ner SL von ca. 92. Meint Ihr, das wäre ok? Hab von dem Problem gelesen, dass man evtl. mit dem Knie zu nah am Lenker ist. Allerdings will ich auch nicht mit dem Oberkörper parallel zum Boden unterwegs sein
> 
> ...



XL passt. Ich bin 194 mit 94 SL.


----------



## Matze. (21. Juli 2010)

> Deine Schrittlänge scheint mir ein wenig unterdimensioniert (möglicherweise nicht ganz richtig gemessen), ein Freund von mir der nen XL Cube fährt hat bei fast 2m Größe ne Schrittlänge von über 1m




Darum wird ja gemessen, weil es so unterschiedlich ist Ich habe bei 190cm auch nur 87cm Schrittlänge, die wird selbst mit mehrmals nachmessen nicht länger.


----------



## Barthi (21. Juli 2010)

Birdie77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurze Frage: Hab mir jetzt nen AM 7.0 in XL bestellt. Bin 1.96 mit ner SL von ca. 92. Meint Ihr, das wäre ok? Hab von dem Problem gelesen, dass man evtl. mit dem Knie zu nah am Lenker ist. Allerdings will ich auch nicht mit dem Oberkörper parallel zum Boden unterwegs sein
> 
> ...



Jo des war genau die richtige Entscheidung  . Vlt noch nen kürzeren Vorbau, wie schon gesagt, macht halt mehr Spaß auf Trails...


----------



## Birdie77 (21. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig. Lt. Canyon soll das AM 7.0 XL auch auf Lager sein, Kohle ist auch schon überwiesen


----------



## Julian0o (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche eine Sattelklemme ohne Schnellspanner für mein AM.

Am liebsten wäre mit eine in Rot. Leider finde ich keine die es dann auch in 30,9mm gibt...

Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Cool Breeze (29. Juli 2010)

Hier gäbe es eine in rot:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m485/k391/sattelklemmen.html

Ich habe zwar ein Nerve XC, aber bei mir ist es so dass das Sattelrohr innen 30,9mm und aussen 34,9mm Durchmesser hat. Für die Sattelklemme ist der äußere Durchmesser von Bedeutung. Vielleicht ist das bei dir ja ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (29. Juli 2010)

Ach ich Idiot  30,9 ist ja der innendurchmesser. Ja dann passts wieder. Werde mir die Klemme von Hope holen!


----------



## buheitel (29. Juli 2010)

das wird schon passen. Bin selber 187, aber mit SL 92 und fahre auch in XL. Müsste jetzt eigentl. nen kürzeren Vorbau fahren (jetzt 120er). Allerdings fühlt sich das so noch recht sportlich gestreckt an, aber passt nicht so ganz zur Geometrie des Rades. Ein 100er oder 90er wäre wahrscheinlich besser. Dann kippelt es nicht mehr so an der Lenkung.
Knie zu nah am Lenker ist quatsch. Passt perfekt. Viel Spass mit dem Radl!



Birdie77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurze Frage: Hab mir jetzt nen AM 7.0 in XL bestellt. Bin 1.96 mit ner SL von ca. 92. Meint Ihr, das wäre ok? Hab von dem Problem gelesen, dass man evtl. mit dem Knie zu nah am Lenker ist. Allerdings will ich auch nicht mit dem Oberkörper parallel zum Boden unterwegs sein
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted176859 (30. Juli 2010)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> darf ich hier noch mal eine etwas andere frage in den raum schmeizen die mich brennend interessiert!!!???
> 
> Ich hab das Nerve AM 8.0....und wollte von euch mal hören welchen Sattel ihr fahrt???vielleicht habt ihr nen guten tipp für mich...gerne nicht so hart.*lach*
> 
> ...



Fahre seit ca. 2000 km von anfang an den SQ Lab 611 modell 2010 auf dem AM 6.0. Hatte noch nie einen besseren seit 8 Jahren Mountainbiken! Tagestouren bis zu 80 Kilometern absolut kein Problem !!! Nach einer kurzen eingewöhnungszeit super !!!  Hatte auch anfangs bedenken wegen dem Preis, aber hatt sich wirklich gelohnt !!!


----------



## ArthurGordon (2. August 2010)

Moin,

überlege mir auch ein Nerve AM zuzulegen.
Jetzt quält mich schon seit einiger Zeit die Frage welches Modell ich nehmen soll. 
Ich schwanke zwischen Nerve AM 8.0 und Nerve AM 9.0 HS;
Das Einsatzgebiet des Bikes wird hauptsächlich das dt. Mittelgebirge sein, es wird aber auch Abstecher in die Alpen geben.

Wie sind denn die Formula The One im Vergleich zu den Avid Elixir Bremsen?

Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis und das Mehrgewicht einer Hammerschmidt?
Wie siehts mit der Anfälligkeit dieser aus?


Werde heute auch mal eine Cube Stereo probefahren - was haltet ihr von dem Bike?


Schon mal Danke.


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (2. August 2010)

Huhu,

Ich hab´ mich vor ein paar Wochen nach langer Recherche und Vergleichen, usw. auch für ein Nerve AM 8.0 entschieden.
Hoffe, das Bike diese oder nächste Woche abholen zu können! 
Leider bin ich dann später hier auf ein paar threads gestoßen, die mir die Vorfreude ein bißchen versalzen haben:
da liest man von "Haarriß" im Sitzrohr, evtl. nötigen Umtauschaktionen, etc....

Wer von Euch fährt denn schon ein AM? Und wie zufrieden seid Ihr?

Bitte sagt mir, daß ich keinen Sch... bestellt habe!!! 

Liebe Grüße aus HG,

AMfaenger


----------



## off_by_one (2. August 2010)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Bitte sagt mir, daß ich keinen Sch... bestellt habe!!!



Du wirst es lieben!


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (2. August 2010)

DANKE!! 

Ich lasse mich normalerweise nicht so schnell verrückt machen, aber wenn man doch (relativ) viel Geld investiert, wird man doch etwas hippelig... *g*


----------



## Stefan_78 (2. August 2010)

@AMfaenger2010

Hi,
Ich fahre mein AM 8.0 seit April 2010 und bin bis jetzt vollkommen zufrieden und echt begeistert!!!!Ich hatte zwar ein kleines Problem mit der Vordergabel..doch dafür kann Canyon ja nichts.....und der austausch war ne Sache von 6Tagen!!!
Ich bin bis jetzt ca.1300km gefahren(Arbeit/Wald/Wupperberge)...und selbst im Bikepark Winterberg und in Willingen (Freeridestrecke) hatte ich ne menge Spaß mit dem Bike...das Handling ist einfach sau-geil!!!
meiner Meinung nach bekommste nichts besseres für das Geld!deshalb auch diese entscheidung!!

wann bekommst du dein Am???welche Farbe???


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (2. August 2010)

@Stefan78

Also auf der Bestellbestätigung steht als Auslieferungstermin KW31 - also evtl. diese Woche!  Allerdings werde ich es wohl erst nächste Woche schaffe, es in KO abzuholen. Egal, da hab´ ich Urlaub und hoffe auf ein paar schöne Ausritte...

Habe es gern "klassisch", also in Schwarz bestellt!

Danke für die ermutigenden Infos!!


----------



## xTr3Me (2. August 2010)

hab mich hier auch bisl verrückt machen lassen, vergiss alles davon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMfaenger2010 (2. August 2010)

@Stefan78: PS: Hab mir gerade mal erlaubt, in Deinen Fotos zu stöbern: sehr schönes Bike! 
Wie hast Du denn Deinen Namen auf die Bremsgriffe bekommen??


----------



## Stefan_78 (2. August 2010)

danke,hab auch jetzt schwarze Pedalen und Griffe!*grins*
ich hab die Möglichkeit auf der arbeit Aufkleber in verschiedenen Variationen zu drucken(ohne Plotter)....und hab mir gedacht.....die Idee könnte lustig sein(hab es auf jeden fall noch nirgends anders wo gefunden/gesehen)......und hab sie in die Innenseite der Bremshebel geklebt...angedrückt....und mit nem Teppichmesser an der Kante entlang abgeschnitten!


----------



## herr-xy (3. August 2010)

Bin etwas verwirrt und möchte es mir lieber nochmal von euch bestätigen lassen. Am Nerve AM 6.0 kann man ja die Fox absenken, oder?


----------



## criscross (3. August 2010)

Jaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## herr-xy (3. August 2010)

OK, danke.


----------



## Birdie77 (4. August 2010)

Nochmal kurz zur Info:

Hatte mir ja ein Nerve AM in XL bestellt. Leider war mir der Rahmen wieder erwarten doch zu groß. Meine Familienjuwelen hatten Kontakt zum Oberrohr , des war mir zu knapp. Naja, angerufen, Bike zurückgesendet und jetzt warte ich auf eins in Größe L. Das sollte dann perfekt passen. Zurückschicken war problemlos. Vielen Dank an Canyon!


----------



## FWck (5. August 2010)

Hat das Nerve hinten im Rahmen eine Steckachse oder den normalen Schnellspanner?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## phou (5. August 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Hat das Nerve hinten im Rahmen eine Steckachse oder den normalen Schnellspanner?
> 
> Mfg
> Fabian


Also Bei meinem 7.0 ist hinten ein DT Swiss RWS 135mm Schnellspanner drin und nur vorn die Steckachse.
Das 6.0 hat allerdings auch vorne nen Schnellspanner.

Soweit ich informiert bin wird hinten bei der AM Serie keine Steckachse verbaut.


----------



## murtz (5. August 2010)

hey leutz ich hab da mal ne frage.

Ich hab nämlich das problem mit meinem Flaschenhalter[<-Link], dass da nur kleine flaschen reinpassen. 

hat jemand nen Tipp? Sollte nicht allzu teuer sein, unter 30 Euro, gewicht ist auch wurscht! Und es sollten 750 ml Flaschen reinpassen.

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metty (6. August 2010)

murtz schrieb:


> hat jemand nen Tipp?



Was hältst du von denen? Tacx Tao

Die Teile hab ich am Rennrad und bin sehr zufrieden. Schön, leicht, preiswert und gibbet auch noch in komplett schwarz. Passen große Flaschen rein und halten sehr gut.

Grüße


----------



## murtz (6. August 2010)

Das problem ist ja, wenn der Flaschenhalter zu hoch abschließt wird das vorne im Ramen zu eng,... dw. wollte ich eher erfahrungsberichte speziell zum Nerve AM ;-)

aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## Metty (6. August 2010)

Wenn ich morgen Zeit hab, schraub ichs mal um...


----------



## DaBua (6. August 2010)

murtz schrieb:


> hey leutz ich hab da mal ne frage.
> 
> Ich hab nämlich das problem mit meinem Flaschenhalter[<-Link], dass da nur kleine flaschen reinpassen.
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe den "ELITE CUSTOM RACE FLASCHENHALTER SCHWARZ" gibts bei Canyon als Zubehör vergünstigt zum Neurad dazu!

Und da passen auch 0,75l Flaschen rein!

P.S. die weissen Aufkleber kann man abziehen!


----------



## the.saint (6. August 2010)

also in fast jeden 0815 passen 0,75 flaschen auch rein:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k122/a1255/sl-bottle-cage-schwarz.html?mfid=73

den hab ich seit 8jahren...funktioniert


----------



## Deleted 175826 (6. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe nun ein Nerve AM 9 HS und bin soweit super zufrieden damit.
Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass meine Lenkereinstellung nicht ganz passt. 
Ich hätte dazu mal zwei Anfängerfragen: 
- Wie liest man denn den Winkel aus der aufgedruckten Skala ab, bzw. an welchem Punkt?

- Ich hab das Gefühl, mein Handgelenk ist nicht gerade auf dem Lenker. Meine Hände sind leicht nach innen versetzt. Liegt das am Lenkerwinkel?
Worauf stelle ich denn den Winkel erstmal ein?

Habe gelesen, dass bei Riserbars (bei mir Syntace Monkey lite XC; Std.-Lenker am Nerve) diese erhöhung senkrecht nach oben gehen soll, woanders steht dann wieder, der Lenker sollte absolut waagerecht sein...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

Liebe Grüße, Dialin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHB (6. August 2010)

Hallo maybecanyon

Es ist natürlich immer eine individuelle Angelegenheit.
Bei meinem Nerve AM 9 SL war der Monkey Lite XC bei Abholung auf + 0,5 eingestellt gewesen (bezogen auf Mitte Vorbauverschraubung) und ich bin mit der Einstellung recht zufrieden. Aber sicherlich gilt auch in diesem Fall  "Probieren geht über Studieren!"
Gruß, KHB


----------



## Deleted 175826 (6. August 2010)

Ah, +0,5 sind es auch bei mir. Aber irgendwie, ... Ich weiß nicht.
Werde nochmal ein wenig rumprobieren müssen. Habe zwar keine Schmerzen oder beschwerden, aber es sieht halt nicht "gerade" aus.
Evtl. mache ich mal ein Foto vom Handgelenk auf dem Lenker.

Stellt man die Bremsen auf eine Linie mit Unterarm/Finger im Sitzen oder in der Grundposition?

Gruß, Dialin


----------



## KHB (6. August 2010)

Hallo maybecanyon

Ich meine die Lenkereinstellung dürfte bei den runden Canyongriffen keinen großen Einfluss auf eine Fehl-oder Richtigstellung der Hände haben. Zumindest nicht in der vertikalen Richtung. Hier ist die richtige Bremshebeleinstellung wichtig. Die sollte, auf dem Rad sitzend, direkt in Verlängerung der ausgestreckten Fingerspitzen an den Fingern anliegen.
Gruß, KHB


----------



## PiR4Te (6. August 2010)

Verdreh den lenker doch einfach mal so, daß der "Rise" genau mit dem Winkel deiner Arme überein stimmt... probier einfach mal... ist sogar kostenlos 

Ansonsten... Ergon-Griffe!

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 175826 (7. August 2010)

Lieben Dank an KHB und PiR4Te für das Foto und die Tipps. Werde morgen ausgiebig testen.

Gruß, Dialin


----------



## Deleted 175826 (10. August 2010)

So, ich denke nun passt es...

Allerdings meldet sich jetzt die The One (hinten) mit lautem Pfeiffen während der Fahrt (Singen?). Ich habe bis jetzt ca. 50 Km hinter mir, das reicht wohl noch nicht zum richtigem Einfahren oder?
Ich würde gern den Bremssattel/Bremszange zentrieren und habe gelesen, dass die Schrauben ein Anzugsmoment von 35 Nm erfordern. Allerdings besitze ich keinen (kleinen) Drehmomentschlüssel. Geht das auch mit etwas Gefühl aus der Hand?

Gruß, dialin

Edit: 
Habe gesehen, dass ein Bremsbelag an der Scheibe eng anliegt und schleift, während der andere relativ weit von der Scheibe weg ist.


----------



## Asatru (10. August 2010)

maybecanyon schrieb:


> Ich würde gern den Bremssattel/Bremszange zentrieren und habe gelesen, dass die Schrauben ein Anzugsmoment von 35 Nm erfordern. Allerdings besitze ich keinen (kleinen) Drehmomentschlüssel. Geht das auch mit etwas Gefühl aus der Hand?
> 
> Gruß, dialin



35nm an den Schrauben vom Bremssattel????????

Eher 6nm.

Und mit Gefühl kannst Du die anziehen. 

Aber: Nach fest kommt ab.


----------



## Deleted 175826 (10. August 2010)

Sorry, verlesen...
Es sollten 9 Nm +/- 5% sein, laut Anleitung.


----------



## PiR4Te (10. August 2010)

Bei deinem bestellten Nerve war doch ein Drehmoment-schlüssel dabei, oder?
Den kannst man für fast alles benutzen!

Das ein Bremsbelag näher an der Scheibe ist als der andere spielt eigentlich keine rolle, so lange er nicht schleift...

Ausrichten ist ganz einfach, schrauben am Bremssattel lösen, bremshebel ein paar mal betätigen und mit kabelbinder schön festzurren, danach Bremssattel etwas festhalten und die schrauben wieder anziehen. 

Wenn sie dann immernoch schleift, einfach nochmal wiederholen, irgendwann passts.

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 175826 (10. August 2010)

Stimmt, mit dem beiligenden Adapter passt er auch 

Danke für's Erinern.

Bremse schleift nun nicht mehr.

 Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (12. August 2010)

Hi,
Ich hab da mal ne Frage:

würde auch ein Fat Albert 2.4 hinten drauf passen???
hat jemand hinten einen drauf??

mfg


----------



## PiR4Te (12. August 2010)

Passt wunderbar und hat mehr Grip als der Nobby Nic! 
Allerdings "schaufelt" er sehr oft Steine hinter denm Umwerfer, der dadurch klemmen kann. 

Gruss


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. August 2010)

super...danke...dann bestell ich mir mal einen!
hatte ein problem mit dem Kurvengrip am Hinterrad in willingen auf der Freeride-strecke
aber vorne war perfekt....nur halt hinten nicht!


----------



## KHB (12. August 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Passt wunderbar und hat mehr Grip als der Nobby Nic!
> Allerdings "schaufelt" er sehr oft Steine hinter denm Umwerfer, der dadurch klemmen kann.
> 
> Gruss



Hallo 
kenne das Problem ebenfalls. Hatte dadurch schon Schaltblockaden und mußte sogar Werkzeug benutzen, um die verklemmten Steinchen herauszufummeln.
Habe das Problem mit einer dafür vorgesehenen Gummischutzhaube gelöst.
So bleibt auch die gesamte Umwerferschaltung von Dreck und Schlamm geschützt.
Gruß, KHB


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. August 2010)

klingt interessant...hast du ein Foto davon??

mfg


----------



## KHB (12. August 2010)

Hallo Stefan
habe schnell mal ein Foto für Dich gemacht und hier ist auch ein Link zu dem Artikel.  http://www.cycle-basar.de/Umwerfer/Umwerfer-MTB/Shimano-Schmutzabweiser-Umwerfer::1966.html


Gruß, KHB


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. August 2010)

wow...vielen dank


----------



## KHB (13. August 2010)

Hallo Stefan
ist leider bei den neuen Nerve AMs nicht das einzige Problem mit verklemmten Steinchen. Sehr anfällig ist auch eine Schmutzecke zwischen Hinterbauschwinge und Sattelstützrohr. Hatte hier schon böse geknirscht, als kleine Steinchen dazwischen zermalmt wurden. Hinterlässt dann natürlich auch Spuren im Material.
Lösung dieses Problems:
Es gibt im Fahrradladen noch diese Nabenreiniger, die man um die Nabe wickeln kann. benutzt heute kaum noch jemand. Hier im Bereich der Hinterbauschwinge um das Sattelrohr gewickelt, verhindert es, dass Steinchen zwischen Schwinge und Sattelstützrohr zermalmt werden können.
Gruß, KHB


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. August 2010)

hi,
Ich hab mal ne frage.....mir ist in Willingen öfter mal die Kette abgesprungen ,und da ich keine 3-Fach Kettenführung für die XT finde....dachte ich mir ich gebe der Kette einfach mehr Spannung indem ich ein oder zwei glieder entferne...würde das klappen,bzw.was bewirken??
...oder geht dann Garnichts mehr???
..oder ist meine Idee einfach nur blöd???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHB (14. August 2010)

Hallo Stefan

Frage: Wie und wo springt die Kette runter??
Vorn bei den Kettenblättern (nach innen Rtg. Rahmen oder nach außen)
Hinten: Vom großen Ritzel Rtg. Speichen oder kleines Ritzel außen.
Bei welcher Gangkombination Vorn/hinten. Bei welchem Gangwechsel? Ist das immer beim gleichen Gangwechsel oder völlig unterschiedlich?
Gruß, KHB


----------



## Barthi (14. August 2010)

nochmal kurz zum Thema Bremshebel-Einstellung: In der MB ist es ziemlich gut beschrieben worden: Die Bremshebel sollten so weit nach unten geneigt sein dass der Handrücken mit dem Unterarm eine Linie bilden. Sonst kann es zu Handgelenksschmerzen führen.



PiR4Te schrieb:


> Verdreh den lenker doch einfach mal so, daß der "Rise" genau mit dem Winkel deiner Arme überein stimmt... probier einfach mal... ist sogar kostenlos
> 
> Ansonsten... Ergon-Griffe!
> 
> Gruss



OMG so sollte es nicht sein, der Rise (also die Lenkererhöhung in der Mitte) sollte ungefähr nach oben zeigen. Manche mögen es mehr nach hinten geneigt, aber auf keinen Fall so extrem, wie von PiR4Te beschrieben. Da wird ja der Backsweep (Lenkerkrümmung nach hinten) zum 'Downsweep' 



Asatru schrieb:


> 35nm an den Schrauben vom Bremssattel????????
> 
> Eher 6nm.
> 
> ...



Doch das kann sehr gut sein, dass die beiden Schrauben vom Bremssattel 35nm fest angezogen werden müssten. Was du meinst, sind die Torx-Schrauben von der BREMSSCHEIBE, die müssen 6nm angezogen werden (genauer 6,2nm  )


----------



## Cortezsi (14. August 2010)

Barthi schrieb:


> Doch das kann sehr gut sein, dass die beiden Schrauben vom Bremssattel 35nm fest angezogen werden müssten. Was du meinst, sind die Torx-Schrauben von der BREMSSCHEIBE, die müssen 6nm angezogen werden (genauer 6,2nm  )



Wahnsinn - 35 NM?! Bei welcher Bremse denn?
Bei Formula sind es z.B. 9 NM.

6NM?`Das kann man pauschal gar nicht sagen - bei Shimanoscheiben sind es z.B. nur 2 bis 6NM (mit Sicherungsblechen)

Deine Pauschalnagaben sind brandgefährlich.


----------



## KHB (14. August 2010)

Hallo Stefan
habe mal eine Frage bezüglich Deines Sattels.
Handelt es sich hierbei um:
1. den MAX FLITE  Gel Flow  W150mm x L 290mm
oder um 
2. den Selle Italia Sattel FLITE GEL FLOW Ti 316  W130mm x L280mm.
UND -
Was kannst Du über den Sattel sagen?
Gruß, KHB


----------



## xTr3Me (14. August 2010)

Öhm die Bremsscheiben bei meinem AM 6.0 müssen mit 35nm angezogen werden?! Vll täusche ich mich auch aber ich bilde mir ein das gelesen zu haben..


----------



## pillemaen (14. August 2010)

35NM weil Centerlockâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (14. August 2010)

pillemaen schrieb:


> 35NM weil Centerlock



Ja, das stimmt, aber nicht die Schrauben vom Bremssattel, siehe:
"die beiden Schrauben vom Bremssattel 35nm fest angezogen werden müssten"

Solche Aussagen sind schon der Hammer.


----------



## pillemaen (14. August 2010)

Da hast du recht, man sollte keinen Bremssattel mit 35Nm anziehen, da sonst mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit der die Postmount aufnahmen kaputt gehn.


----------



## Stefan_78 (14. August 2010)

@KHB
.....es handelt sich einen MAX FLITE Gel Flow W150mm x L 290mm

mit der kette hat sich erledigt.


----------



## the.saint (14. August 2010)

Vielleicht lest ihr mal auf der Homepage, dort sind die notwendigen Infos hinterlegt!

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=7&supportcenter_articles_id=111&page=1

centerlock wird mit 40Nm angezogen, das steht aber auch drauf!


----------



## PiR4Te (16. August 2010)

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich mit euerm Nerve AM? 
Bin am Überlegen ob das Nerve für mich den richtigen Einsatzbereich trifft.

*Springt ihr Kicker oder Drops mit euerm Nerve* und bis zu welcher Höhe? 
Dadurch schonmal größere Schäden gehabt?

Gruß


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. August 2010)

HI,

also ich Fahr so ziemlich alles damit.....lange und kurze Touren...bergauf und bergab.....ich war in Winterberg und jetzt auch schon 3mal in Willingen auf der Freeride was sehr großen Spaß macht,da es ja wie du weißt sehr agil und wendig ist.....selbst bei meinen 88kg reicht der Federweg!. Schäden bis jetzt überhaupt keine.es gibt halt nur den nachteil das du keine Kettenführung bekommst,ohne umbau. Drops hab ich auch welche genommen allerdings nur bis 1m...was aber wohl an mir und nicht an dem Rad liegt *grins*.....wie wäre es den hiermit für dem Preis.

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1769

ups...dachte du hast noch keins.


----------



## CleanSweep (16. August 2010)

Also bei Nerve AM + Freeride wäre ich äußerst vorsichtig.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. August 2010)

Es ist eben ein AM und kein Rad für Bikeparks. Ich denke harte Trails sind kein Problem, aber Bikeparks müssen nicht sein. 
Ich finde wenn man sowas fahren will sollte man sich auch ein Rad in der 16-17kg Klasse zu legen damit ist das dann kein Problem.
Das Ding ist.. wenn der Rahmen bricht ist nicht nur der kaputt, wäre mir einfach zu risikoreich...


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. August 2010)

...also in Willingen auf der Freeride sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem... mache dort als Anfänger ja keine Sprünge von 6m *grins*

...ich wollte mir erst das Steppenwolf Tycoon CR150 holen.....und die sagten schon das sie ein AllMountain Plus gebaut haben mit dem man Prima Touren kann ,aber ebenso viel Spass im Bikepark haben kann!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=420443

....von daher dachte ich es wäre eigentlich kein Thema.hab bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## AMfaenger2010 (16. August 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das Ding ist.. wenn der Rahmen bricht ist nicht nur der kaputt, wäre mir einfach zu risikoreich...



Stimmt...
Denke, wenn der Schwerpunkt eher in Richtung FR als Tour geht, wäre vielleicht das Torque Alpinist eher was, oder?
Hab´ da den Unterschied beim Einsatsgebiet zwischen AM und Alpinist eh´ nicht so verstanden?

Andererseits: "Früher", sprich´ vor rund 15 Jahren gab´s meines Wissens noch gar keine Unterkategorien, da wurde mit einem Mountain-Bike halt auch alles gefahren, was irgendwie mit "rauhem Gelände abseits der Straße" zu tun hatte...

LG, AMfaenger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (16. August 2010)

AMfaenger2010 schrieb:


> Andererseits: "Früher", sprich´ vor rund 15 Jahren gab´s meines Wissens noch gar keine Unterkategorien, da wurde mit einem Mountain-Bike halt auch alles gefahren, was irgendwie mit "rauhem Gelände abseits der Straße" zu tun hatte...
> 
> LG, AMfaenger



Da waren die Teile aber auch noch nicht Gewichts- und auf die bestimmten Einsatzbereiche die es jetzt nunmal gibt optimiert.


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. August 2010)

as ists ja...der Schwerpunkt liegt bei mir  auf Touren...aber ab und an Fahr ich auch gern mal nen Tag in Willingen.


was sagt den CANYON dazu???lesen doch bestimmt mit 

mal was anderes ....wie viel Ketten verbracht ihr so pro Jahr???


----------



## T!ll (16. August 2010)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe, besser gesagt von denjenigen die ein 2010er AM 6.0 fahren. Hat das Bike Centerlock- oder 6-Loch Bremsscheiben?


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. August 2010)

Hi,also laut dem Handbuch Avid Elixir(pdf) auf das Nerve AM 6.0 eine 6-loch aufnahme.
aber um sicher zu gehen...ruf doch einfach kurz bei Canyon an?


----------



## paradisoinferno (16. August 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe, besser gesagt von denjenigen die ein 2010er AM 6.0 fahren. Hat das Bike Centerlock- oder 6-Loch Bremsscheiben?



Meins hat 6-Loch.... muß aber nix bedeuten, kann auch Zufall sein


----------



## CleanSweep (16. August 2010)

Jau, 6-Loch.


----------



## PiR4Te (17. August 2010)

Ich will mit dem Nerve auch nicht in den Bike-park aber auf jedem guten/actionreichen trail gibt es ein paar kleine sprünge und drops.


Ich möchte auch keine 2 Meter hoch springen, mir gehts einfach darum, einen schönen Singletrail flüssig zu fahren und auch die sprünge so nehmen zu können, dass ich nicht vorher bremsen muss und danach an der Kante überkippe 

Die frage ist halt, ob das Bike dafür ausgelegt ist... ein paar spünge sollte doch jedes Bike meistern können.

Gruss


----------



## phou (17. August 2010)

150mm vorn 140mm hinten.
Alle die behaupten man dürfe damit keine parks fahren müssen Canyon für bescheuert halten so viel Federweg in ein Stadtrad zu verbauen...


----------



## xTr3Me (17. August 2010)

Das Alpinist finde ich auch sehr interessant, wenn mein studentischer Geldbeutel doppelt so dick wäre hätte ich das mir vermutlich anstatt des Nerves gekauft 
Das sollte schon deutlich mehr mitmachen, der Rahmen ist da schon stabiler gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dede21 (17. August 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe, besser gesagt von denjenigen die ein 2010er AM 6.0 fahren. Hat das Bike Centerlock- oder 6-Loch Bremsscheiben?




Bei dem Am 7.0 sind es aber Centerlock Befestigungen, oder?


----------



## tditdi (17. August 2010)

Nein. bei meinem 2010er AM 7.0 definitiv nicht! Ich denk für alle Modelle die LRS DT Swiss M1800 oder SL drin haben gilt das gleiche.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. August 2010)

Ich glaube bei den 2009er gabs Centerlock, bei meinem 2010er sinds 6 Schrauben.


----------



## Dede21 (17. August 2010)

ok Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## T!ll (17. August 2010)

top, Danke


----------



## .t1mo (17. August 2010)

T!ll, hast du Dein GC nicht mehr? Kommt jetzt zum XC noch ein AM hinzu? GC und AM würde doch viel mehr Sinn machen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CleanSweep (17. August 2010)

phou schrieb:


> 150mm vorn 140mm hinten.
> Alle die behaupten man dürfe damit keine parks fahren müssen Canyon für bescheuert halten so viel Federweg in ein Stadtrad zu verbauen...



Es dürfte auch eher um die Stabilität des Rahmens als um den Federweg gehen.


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. August 2010)

HI,also in Willingen klappt alles super mit meinem AM 8.0....hat bis jetzt alles super geklappt und unbeschadet Ã¼berstanden. ich bin Ã¼ber die Wendigkeit und Schnelligkeit immer noch begeistert!fÃ¼r mich ist das ein Bike mit dem man Fast alles machen kann....am liebsten flÃ¼ssige schnelle technische Trails mit dem ein oder anderen Sprung...schon allein weil ich eigentlich der Meinung bin das ein MTB von 2300â¬ sowas schon mit machen sollte.

Ingenieure bei CANYON werden wohl kaum ein Bike mit "soviel" Federweg konstruieren,ohne dabei an die StabilitÃ¤t des Rahmens zu denken!und/oder ohne in betracht zu ziehen was ihre Kunden damit machen werden/kÃ¶nnten!


----------



## off_by_one (19. August 2010)

Ich habe während meiner Tour heute ein kleines Problem am hinteren Laufrad bzw. der Kassette festgestellt:

wenn ich rückwärts kurbel bleibt die Kassette ab und zu hängen bzw. hakt/klemmt. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass der "Leerlauf" beim wiederantreten einen Tick zu lang ist.

Bevor ich anfange zu schrauben wollte ich mal nachfragen ob jemand eine Ahnung hat wo das Problem liegen könnte?


----------



## Barthi (19. August 2010)

Wahrscheinlich ist der Freilauf oder das Schaltwerk nicht gescheit geschmiert.


----------



## FWck (19. August 2010)

Ist auch mein Tipp. Mal ein bisschen die Schaltwerksröllchen von Dreck befreien (wenn welcher drauf ist), dann die Kette fetten, einwirken lassen und anschließend das überflüssige Fett wieder abwischen.


----------



## off_by_one (19. August 2010)

Kette und Schaltwerk schließe ich mal aus (ist beides gut gepflegt  )

Habe eben das Laufrad demontiert und mal an der Kassette gedreht - das Problem liegt eindeutig in dieser Region. 

Wenn ich die Kassette langsam gegen die Laufrichtung drehe, kann ich das Haken/Klemmen nachstellen.

Kommt da abgesehen vom Freilauf noch eine andere Fehlerursache in Betracht?

Die zweite Frage wäre ob ich den Freilauf als Laie ohne weiteres selber schmieren kann oder sollte ich da lieber einen Experten dranlassen?


----------



## Barthi (19. August 2010)

Die einzige Fehlerursache ist die Schwergängigkeit vom Freilauf.
Hmmm also meiner Meinung nach gehst du einfach zum Radlhändler


----------



## criscross (19. August 2010)

off_by_one schrieb:


> Kette und Schaltwerk schließe ich mal aus (ist beides gut gepflegt  )
> 
> Habe eben das Laufrad demontiert und mal an der Kassette gedreht - das Problem liegt eindeutig in dieser Region.
> 
> ...


 
ruf mal lieber bei canyon an, ist ja Garantie drauf.
wird wohl der Freilauf ( Sperrklinken ) sein.
sind halt sehr preiswerte Laufräder


----------



## CleanSweep (19. August 2010)

Zähne vom Zahnkranz alle heil?


----------



## kona86 (22. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phou (22. August 2010)

Ich bin mit meinem AM 7.0 bis dato 400km unterwegs gewesen und hab seit ca 100km ein Problem mit meiner Hinterbremse.
Wenn ich die nicht ganz durchzieh fängt sie an zu vibrieren und der ganze Rahmen brummt mit.
Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Die Bremsleistung wird dadurch nicht beeinflusst aber normal kann das auch nicht sein.
cheers


----------



## the.saint (22. August 2010)

Centerlock? Überprüfen ob richtig angezogen, zusätzlich Tropfen loctite hilft auch manchmal
bremssattel sauber drauf und korrekte drehmomente?
sitzen die Beläge sauber drin?


----------



## boarder87 (22. August 2010)

hab ich bei mir auch manchmal...keine Centerlock verschraubung beim AM 7...
würd mich auch mal interessieren an was das liegen könnte


----------



## .t1mo (23. August 2010)

Ich würde auch mal die Anzugsmomente der Schrauben, sowohl am Bremssattel, als auch der Scheibe prüfen.


----------



## og.echnaton (23. August 2010)

Also ich hatte änliches Problem mit meinem Hardtail, kein Canyon, mit Shimano XT Bremse. Infernales quietschen vom ganzen Rahmen... die Bremsbeläge haben wohl Salz oder so im Winter gezogen. Habe die Beläge geweschelt und alles war wieder gut...


----------



## aleuchte (5. September 2010)

Hallo Leute schöne Berichte. Habe seit einer 1/2 Wochen mein Nerve AM 9.0

Allerdings auch eine Böse Überraschung aber berichte erst darüber wenn Canyon geantwortet hat !

Es geht mir um Pedale habe von einem Freund die wellgo WMA d10 geliehen ! Es gibi noch die D2 weiss aber den unterschied nicht.
Bekomme die D10 nirgens weiss jemand Rat ?

Habe aber auch gesehen das jemand die Shimano PD-A 530 mit Gewinde Stifften  versehen hat.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431810


----------



## Barthi (5. September 2010)

gibt es schon einen Fred für das 2011er Nerve AM (das ich schon auf der Eurobike bestaunt hab)? Ich habe nichts gefunden.
Ich finde es extrem geil, dass Canyon das Geld für die Formula-The-One-Bremsen (am 9.0 HS) gespart hat und für das Geld lieber eine verstellbare Sattelstütze angebaut hat.
In dieser PDF-Datei kann man schon ein bisschen das neue Design und die neuen Anbauteile sehen.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. September 2010)

Verstellbare SattelstÃ¼tze werde ich bei mir noch nachrÃ¼sten, die verstellerei ist irgendwie schon nervig.. schade nur dass diese SattelstÃ¼tzen 150â¬ kosten und nochmal 0,5kg draufsetzen.

Mit meinen Avid Elixir R bin ich auch nicht so ganz zufrieden. In der Ebene reichen die zwar dicke aber wenn es steil und schnell wird braucht man schon viel kraft um noch bremsen zu 
kÃ¶nnen. Vll kaufe ich mir da die Formulas, die haben ja einen sehr guten Ruf!


----------



## Metty (5. September 2010)

Ich werd mir auch die Reverb von Rock Shox zulegen. Laut dem HÃ¤ndler meines Vertrauens hat er die in ca. 2 Wochen da. Allerdings kommste da mit 150 â¬ nicht hin. Angebote im Netz hab ich zwischen 250 und 290 â¬ gesehen.

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CleanSweep (5. September 2010)

Barthi schrieb:


> gibt es schon einen Fred für das 2011er Nerve AM (das ich schon auf der Eurobike bestaunt hab)? Ich habe nichts gefunden.
> Ich finde es extrem geil, dass Canyon das Geld für die Formula-The-One-Bremsen (am 9.0 HS) gespart hat und für das Geld lieber eine verstellbare Sattelstütze angebaut hat.
> In dieser PDF-Datei kann man schon ein bisschen das neue Design und die neuen Anbauteile sehen.



Hier: http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2010/gallery.html gibt's auch ein paar AM-Fotos. Wenn ich mir die Kurbel so anschaue...sieht zwar schick aus, aber - mit ein wenig Phantasie - ist die design-technisch u.U. etwas unglücklich ausgefallen...


----------



## xTr3Me (5. September 2010)

Ja die ist tatsächlich etwas irreführend vom Design her. 

Ansonsten schaun die neuen Räder echt top aus.. da wird man echt richtig heiß  und das obwohl ich mein AM erst seit 2 Monaten hab 
Manchmal steh ich aber auch davor und denk mir hm.. was fürn geiles Teil  xD


----------



## Stefan_78 (5. September 2010)

hi,
mir gefallen die Oberrohre irgendwie überhaupt nicht!aber die Farbkombinationen scheinen interessant zu sein...man soll auch mehrere Farben jetzt pro Rad zur Auswahl haben!?
das jetzige rahmen Design find ich dagegen super schön.ich stell mir meine räder ab und an ins wohnzimmer und schau sie glücklich und zufrieden an 
bin echt froh das ich sie dieses jahr kaufen konnte.
ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Didjah (6. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Manchmal steh ich aber auch davor und denk mir hm.. was fürn geiles Teil  xD


Ja genau geht mir auch so^^ mich überkommt immernoch die Geilheit wenns gerade so in der Sonne glänzt...

Ps: hab mir schon en 8ter ins Vorderrad gefahren...


----------



## xTr3Me (6. September 2010)

War heute wieder 2h unterwegs, kleine Feierabendrunde. War mal wieder richtig gut, neue Wege und Trails entdeckt. Bin auch über einen Schotterweg mit 10x10x10+ großen Steinen gefahren, teils mit bis zu ca 20-25 tiefen Wasserrinnen die ich immer wieder queren musste. Das ganze bei 30-40 kmh und kein Gefühl von unkontrolliertem Fahren. Schon krass wie viel 150mm/140mm ausgleichen können.


----------



## T!ll (6. September 2010)

Bei mir hat die Tour heute kein schönes Ende genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder87 (6. September 2010)

wow f**k,
irgendwo hängen geblieben oder wie schafft man es sein Umwerfer so zu modifizieren?


----------



## ohschda (6. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Bei mir hat die Tour heute kein schönes Ende genommen...


Oh cool, was haste gemacht? Salto und auf dem Schaltwerk gelandet?
Das sieht auf den Ersten Blick nicht nach Garantie aus...


----------



## T!ll (6. September 2010)

boarder87 schrieb:


> wow f**k,
> irgendwo hängen geblieben oder wie schafft man es sein Umwerfer so zu modifizieren?



Der "Umwerfer" nennt sich Schaltwerk

Ein Ast war schuld.


----------



## ohschda (6. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Der "Umwerfer" nennt sich Schaltwerk
> 
> Ein Ast war schuld.









Hatte der Ast ungefähr die Größe?


----------



## Barthi (6. September 2010)

nein, ohschda


----------



## T!ll (6. September 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Hatte der Ast ungefähr die Größe?



Lass mich kurz nachdenken..hmm joa


----------



## pedale3 (7. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Der "Umwerfer" nennt sich Schaltwerk
> 
> Ein Ast war schuld.



nee nee, ggf war das Schaltauge Schuld!
Kauf Dir dort lieber das verstärkte: "schaltauge.de"

Kannst hier auch mal nach dem Beitrag suchen, Suchbegriff "schaltauge schwach" müsste passen.


----------



## T!ll (7. September 2010)

Danke für den Tip, hab mal etwas die SuFu bemüht 
Die Schaltaugen sind wohl nicht gerade robust.


----------



## ohschda (7. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, hab mal etwas die SuFu bemüht
> Die Schaltaugen sind wohl nicht gerade robust.



Wenn das Schaltauge zu stark ist, reißt du dir halt den Hinterbau ab. Dafür kannst du das Schaltauge dann nochmal nehmen...
Hat schon alles seinen Grund wie es ist


----------



## T!ll (7. September 2010)

Das ist schon logo 
War nur doch etwas verwundert weil mir sowas noch nie passiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barthi (7. September 2010)

Es gibt einen Schaltwerksbolzen mit Sollbruchstelle von Middleburn.
Soll angeblich bei einem Sturz die Beschädigung des Schaltwerks und Schaltauges vermeiden...


----------



## the crasher (7. September 2010)

Hallo

Überlege mir ein Nerve AM zu kaufen, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher welches und zwar:
AM 8.0 oder AM 9.0
unterschiede wären ja eigentlich nur 3.
8.0 = komplett XT    -  9.0 = (fast) komplett XTR
Avid Elixir CR           -   Formula The One
Black Forest Grün    -    Copper braun

Preisunterschied 400 , Gewichtsersparnis 150g
Die Frage wäre, lohnt sich der Aufpreis?
Ist die Bremse so viel besser?
XT oder XTR wäre mir eigentlich egal.
Was meint ihr?

Mir ist die Farbe auch sehr wichtig.
Das braune habe ich schon auf sehr vielen Fotos von nahen gesehen, das
schaut sehr gut aus.
Das Grüne habe ich aber bisher noch nirgendwo gesehen.
hat jemand vielleicht nen link?
Am besten wäre ein Foto in der Wohnung ziemlich nah dran, wo man 
das ganze Bike drauf sieht.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## PiR4Te (7. September 2010)

Ich habe das 8.0 und würde im Nachhinein das 7.0 oder 6.0 nehmen und ein paar sachen nach wunsch umbauen.

Gruss


----------



## paradisoinferno (7. September 2010)

Bin dann mal so frei....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7026793&postcount=758

Würde das 8.0 nehmen...


----------



## Metty (7. September 2010)

Im Freien siehts dann so aus


----------



## T!ll (7. September 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> würde im Nachhinein das 7.0 oder *6.0* nehmen und ein paar sachen nach wunsch umbauen.


So hab ichs gemacht


----------



## PiR4Te (7. September 2010)

Sehe ich da eine Waage?

Wie viel wiegt es denn genau mit den Pedalen und Griffen?

Gruss


----------



## Metty (7. September 2010)

Hehe, mit der Waage mit Sicherheit nicht. 

Wiegt wie auf dem Bild 13,2 kg. Die bestellte Reverb wirds aber nochmal schwerer machen...


----------



## boarder87 (7. September 2010)

dachte doch auch dass das mit der waage nicht geht ))ausser einzelteile wiedern und zusammenaddieren ))
auf die Reverb warte ich auch mal gespannt. Hoffentlich geht der Preis noch unter 250, da ja grad im Vergleich die KS i950 für 150 erhältlich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metty (7. September 2010)

Glaub ich nicht dran... Im Netz kursiert sie zwischen 250 und 290. Mein Händler des Vertrauens meinte, dass er bei 250 sehr wahrscheinlich noch mithalten kann.


----------



## Stefan_78 (7. September 2010)

hi,also ich hab das 8.0 und bin voll zufrieden!ich wollte auf die Einstellmöglichkeit der Elixir CR nicht verzichten.
habe auch nur Sattel und Griffe geändert weil ich das so schon fast perfekt fand!(nur der sattel passt mit meinem Hintern nicht zusammen)


----------



## boarder87 (7. September 2010)

Metty schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht dran... Im Netz kursiert sie zwischen 250 und 290. Mein Händler des Vertrauens meinte, dass er bei 250 sehr wahrscheinlich noch mithalten kann.



Ich denke eher an das nächste Frühjahr. Bis dahin will ich noch warten, ob sie bis dahin günstiger zu haben ist und über welche Mängel berichtet wird.


----------



## PiR4Te (7. September 2010)

Hoffentlich warten nicht alle, so wie wir... dan giibts keine Erfahrungsberichte...

Beim Kauf von absenkbaren stützen sind alle so vorsichtig...  warum nur


----------



## Metty (7. September 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Hoffentlich warten nicht alle, so wie wir... dan giibts keine Erfahrungsberichte...



Ich meld mich voraussichtlich im November nochmal zu dem Thema...


----------



## the crasher (7. September 2010)

hat das AM 8.0 bei den XT Shiftern ne Ganganzeige?
Die Bikes werden meistens von der Seite oder von Vorne fotografiert, 
so dass man es nicht sieht.

Was ist dann jetzt überhaupt alles dabei bei der Lieferung?

Fahrrad (AM 8.0)
Dämpferpumpe
Aufkleber für Scheuerstellen?
noch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metty (7. September 2010)

Keine Anzeige, keine Aufkleber...


----------



## Stefan_78 (7. September 2010)

...Dämpferpumpe und Drehmomentschlüssel von canyon.
...gang anzeige hat meine XT nicht am 8.0.
...Aufkleber für scheuerstellen waren dran


----------



## the crasher (7. September 2010)

kann man die Ganganzeige nachrüsten(solche gibts ja)
oder muss man die Shiftern wechseln wenn man ne Anzeige möchte?

Da schaltet man aber schon mit dem Daumen und Zeigefinger?

Habe im Moment die LX Shifter und das Schalten gefällt mir super so.


----------



## Stefan_78 (7. September 2010)

jap,mit Daumen und Zeigefinger

...Anzeige nachrüsten??keine Ahnung....aber ohne anzeige ist auch kein Problem gewöhnt man sich dran.


----------



## FWck (7. September 2010)

Es gibt ganz viele, die bei den XT-Shiftern dir Anzeige abmachen, um mehr Freiheit am Lenker zu haben. Wenn du sie unbedingt nachrüsten willst kannst du ja mal ein bisschen rumfragen/suchen, ob dir jemand die abmontierten abgeben kann.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## ohschda (7. September 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Es gibt ganz viele, die bei den XT-Shiftern dir Anzeige abmachen, um mehr Freiheit am Lenker zu haben. Wenn du sie unbedingt nachrüsten willst kannst du ja mal ein bisschen rumfragen/suchen, ob dir jemand die abmontierten abgeben kann.
> 
> Mfg
> Fabian



Würde behaupten, Preis/Leistung ist im Moment das 7.0 führend. Der Mehrpreis des 8.0 lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Wenn dann gleich ein 9.0 oder 9.0HS.
Das 6.0 ist okay, wenn man die Bremsen, Laufräder und die fehlende Steckachse nicht vermisst. Lenker und Sattel sind eh Teile die man irgendwie fast immer wechselt.

Ich würde mir ein 7.0 holen und das gesparte Geld in Tuning investieren.


----------



## paradisoinferno (7. September 2010)

boarder87 schrieb:


> da ja grad im Vergleich die KS i950 für 150 erhältlich ist



ja, aber das ist dann das Modell ohne Remote.... wenn schon so ein Ding, dann nur mit Fernsteuerung....


----------



## CleanSweep (7. September 2010)

the crasher schrieb:


> Preisunterschied 400 , Gewichtsersparnis 150g


Damit ist alles gesagt (und die Sache imho eindeutig). XTR vs. XT ist nun wirklich nur Gewichtskrieg; die Elixir CR ist 'ne tolle Bremse.

Müsste ich entscheiden, würde die Wahl _auf jeden Fall_ auf's AM 8.0 fallen. Und das Grün gefällt mir auch besser.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. September 2010)

Also die Elixir R ist in der Ebenen zwar saugut aber sobalds dann mal steil bergab geht kommt die an ihre Grenzen und ist dann schwer dosierbar, vll ist da die Formula besser. Alle anderen Teile verbessern aber eher nur das Gewicht, von daher rentiert sich in meinem Augen der Aufpreis nicht. 
Ich habe auch das 6.0 und nur die Bremse könnte besser sein. Werde da vll mal nächstes Jahr ne andere Probieren. Habe ansonsten noch andere Griffe und nen Sattel rangemacht und nächstes Jahr kommt auch noch ein Lenker mit mehr Rise.


----------



## whigger (8. September 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Würde behaupten, Preis/Leistung ist im Moment das 7.0 führend. Der Mehrpreis des 8.0 lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Wenn dann gleich ein 9.0 oder 9.0HS.
> Das 6.0 ist okay, wenn man die Bremsen, Laufräder und die fehlende Steckachse nicht vermisst. Lenker und Sattel sind eh Teile die man irgendwie fast immer wechselt.
> 
> Ich würde mir ein 7.0 holen und das gesparte Geld in Tuning investieren.



Nicht zu vergessen die fehlende Druckstufeneinstellung bei der Talas vom 6.0 ggü. dem 7.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder87 (8. September 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> ja, aber das ist dann das Modell ohne Remote.... wenn schon so ein Ding, dann nur mit Fernsteuerung....



ja stimmt die R ist glaub für knappe 200 zu haben.
Fernbedienung ist bestimmt übel geschickt da man die Hände am Lenker lassen kann, anderseits ist schlicht, smart und ohne Hydraulikleitung am Oberrohr einfach chicer. Kann mir schwer ne eigene Meinung darüber schaffen


----------



## xTr3Me (8. September 2010)

Naja es ist schon was anderes wenn man direkt unter der Fahrt den Sattel absenken kann. Geht das evtl auch wenn man nur nen Hebel unterm Sattel hat?


----------



## boarder87 (8. September 2010)

ja die KS i950 hat nur n kleinen hebel unterm Sattel, die i950r hat ein remote am Lenker (Seilzug), die Reverb gibt es nru als remote weil sie hydraulisch funktioniert.


----------



## the crasher (8. September 2010)

aber unter der Fahrt im rüppigen Gelände unter den Sattel greifen...
das geht nicht immer gut.
Ich selber habe im Moment die i900-R seit über einem Jahr (ohne Probleme bisher) 
fürs Canyon AM (falls ich mir das jetzt hole) werde ich aber gerne auch die Reverb im Auge behalten und dann im Frühjahr zuschlagen.


----------



## Strider (8. September 2010)

Also das neue Oberrohr sieht übel aus, falls dadurch aber die Überstandshöhe gesenkt wird ist das ein guter deal.


----------



## Barthi (8. September 2010)

könnte auch sein dass sie den Rahmen durch das Hydroforming am Oberrohr Gewichtsoptimiert haben. Vielleicht sogar noch ein wenig mehr Steifigkeit. Das hab ich schon mal einen Canyon Typ gefragt, aber er wollte mir halt noch keine Infos geben  - Dadurch nur die Vermutungen


----------



## boarder87 (8. September 2010)

Sicherlich ist der Vorteil des Hydrogeformten Teiles, dass die Krafteinleitung besser ist als beim Geschweissen ist. 
Ob du aber das vermutete Mehr an Steifigkeit an der Stelle merkst, halte ich für fraglich.


----------



## ____ (8. September 2010)

Barthi schrieb:


> könnte auch sein dass sie den Rahmen durch das Hydroforming am Oberrohr Gewichtsoptimiert haben. Vielleicht sogar noch ein wenig mehr Steifigkeit. Das hab ich schon mal einen Canyon Typ gefragt, aber er wollte mir halt noch keine Infos geben  - Dadurch nur die Vermutungen



Canyon hp: 
"Das belastungsgerechte Design des hydrogeformten Oberrohrs sorgt durch den Wegfall von Gussets und Schweißnähten für mehr Stabilität."

Naja, dafür hat halt die Optik mMn ziemlich gelitten.


----------



## ohschda (8. September 2010)

____ schrieb:


> Canyon hp:
> "Das belastungsgerechte Design des hydrogeformten Oberrohrs sorgt durch den Wegfall von Gussets und Schweißnähten für mehr Stabilität."
> 
> Naja, dafür hat halt die Optik mMn ziemlich gelitten.



1. Die Optik ist eigentlich so das 8 wichtigste am Rahmen.
2. Geiler Nick, wusste gar nicht dass das möglich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barthi (8. September 2010)

Sorry gehört eigentlich gar nicht zum Thema, aber weiß irgend jemand zufällig die einbauhöhe vom Thomson Elite X4 Vorbau?
danke im voraus


----------



## the crasher (8. September 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> 1. Die Optik ist eigentlich so das 8 wichtigste am Rahmen.
> 2. Geiler Nick, wusste gar nicht dass das möglich ist



naja, da ist es wohl bei jedem anders.
Würde ja auch keinen Porsche in Rosa haben wollen, wenns für den
gleichen Preis in ner anderen Farbe gäbe.
Mir ist die Optik z.B. sehr wichtig, deswegen
habe ich auch Probleme mich zu entscheiden.
AM 8.0 in dem dunkelgrün (schaut aus wie schwarz und schwarz finde
          ich persönlich langweilig)
oder das AM 9.0 in braun, gefällt mir nämlich sehr gut.
       Am liebsten hätte ich das AM 8.0 in braun, dann würde ich sofort    
       zuschlagen.

Die Fotos von dem dunkelgrünen, die auf den letzten Seiten gepostet wurden haben mich bisher irgendwie nicht überzeugt.
Kommt das Grün in echt besser rüber?


----------



## ____ (8. September 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> 1. Die Optik ist eigentlich so das 8 wichtigste am Rahmen.
> 2. Geiler Nick, wusste gar nicht dass das möglich ist



1. Das wird bei jedem anders sein, bei mir persönlich spielt Optik schon ne wichtige Rolle, aber es sollte einfach beides passen, Optik und Funktion/Werte.
2.


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. September 2010)

in Live ist das Grün mehr zu sehen!als ich in Koblenz war hab ich mir ein angeschaut in der Farbe definitiv mehr grün als schwarz. Kahm auf die Lichteinstrahlung an.


----------



## the crasher (8. September 2010)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> in Live ist das Grün mehr zu sehen!als ich in Koblenz war hab ich mir ein angeschaut in der Farbe definitiv mehr grün als schwarz. Kahm auf die Lichteinstrahlung an.



und wie fandest du die Farbe? Macht die was her?


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. September 2010)

ich fand die schon schick....aber nicht mein Geschmack...das orange fand ich sau geil!....hab das Nerve AM,und das Torque FRX in matt schwarz.

hilft dir zwar nicht weiter..aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
wohnst du weit weg von Koblenz??ansonst würd ich sagen Fahr doch einfach mal hin?.....oder ruf an und frag ob du es zurück schicken kannst wenn dir die Farbe nicht passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (8. September 2010)

Gibts denn keinen Nerve AM 2011 Thread?


----------



## Metty (8. September 2010)

Zum Thema "Grün". Ich wollte das Rad eigentlich erst in schwarz haben. Bin nach Koblenz gefahren und da hat mich o.g. Farbe völlig überzeugt. Das schwarz andodisierte kann in meinen Augen, abgesehen von der Funktionalität, gar nichts. Da das aber ein völlig subjektives Thema ist, kann dir da glaube ich hier keiner weiterhelfen. Gucks dir live an.

Aus welcher Region kommst du denn the crasher?


----------



## the crasher (8. September 2010)

Wohne über 300km von Koblenz weg in Mittelfranken und
da habe ich keine Lust so weit zu fahren nur um mal kurz die Farbe anzuschauen.
Ich könnte mir theoretisch auch beide bestellen und dann eins zurückschicken, aber das ist nicht mein ding...
Ich schau jetzt noch was der SSV macht, bzw ob diese überhaupt reduziert werden dann überlege ich es mir nochmal.


----------



## ohschda (8. September 2010)

the crasher schrieb:


> Wohne über 300km von Koblenz weg in Mittelfranken und
> da habe ich keine Lust so weit zu fahren nur um mal kurz die Farbe anzuschauen.
> Ich könnte mir theoretisch auch beide bestellen und dann eins zurückschicken, aber das ist nicht mein ding...
> Ich schau jetzt noch was der SSV macht, bzw ob diese überhaupt reduziert werden dann überlege ich es mir nochmal.



Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass XC und AM reduziert werden, da es dann ab 2011 ja neue Rahmen gibt und die alten somit "unverkäuflich" werden.


----------



## tditdi (9. September 2010)

Hab trotz 900km Hin- und Zurück nach Koblenz verschiedene AM`s "probegerollt", dabei natürlich auch die Farben in Natura bewundert.
Das Grün vom AM 8.0 ist in natura wirklich sau edel!!! 
Das Braun vom AM 9.0 wirkt immer, egal ob Licht drauffällt oder es in einem schlecht beleuchteten Raum steht( Kontrast braun mit den weißen Decals wirkt).
Da mein Limit bei 2000 lag, ich Wert aufs Fahrwerk lege und ich nicht lange warten wollte( weiß war 8Wochen länger) gabs für mich nur das acidgreen, dies wirkt nur wenn das Bike frisch geputzt ist und die Sonne draufscheint, kaum ist Schlamm oder nur nen bissl Staub drauf kommt die farbe nicht mehr ganz so edel...
Ein braunes AM 9.0 Special Edition 2009 (1999,-)stand 1 Woche neben dem Acidgrünen bei mir zu Haus und ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden.
Optik definitiv braun, aber Special Ausstattung Müll: Carbonkram, Lenker zu schmal, fahrwerk/ Fox Gabel von 2009 nicht so sensibel.
Also nicht mit dem Herz entschieden, sondern mit dem Kopf für das Bike was austattungsmäßig zu mir besser passt, da ich ja Fahren will!!!


----------



## the crasher (9. September 2010)

Was für Schläuche haben die AMs eigentlich verbaut? SV13?


----------



## chickedy (9. September 2010)

seblill schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, würde ich dir zum S raten. Denn ich hatte schon mit meinen Maßen anfänglich zum S tendiert. Und nix ist schlimmer als am Ende festzustellen, dass das Bike doch zu groß geraten ist. Solltest du allerdings irgendwann einmal zum Schluss kommen, es sei dir doch zu klein, kannst du immer noch mit einem längeren Vorbau experimentieren. Deine Schrittlänge ist zwar grenzwertig zwischen S und M, aber angesichts deiner Körpergröße würde ich schon sagen, dass ein 60 cm-Oberrohr und ein 47 cm-Sitzrohr zu lang für dich sind.



Wie ist es denn wenn man den Rahmen eine Nr. zu groß hat und den, meiner Meinung nach ohnehin etwas zu langen Vorbau gegen einen kürzeren tauscht?
Will mir die Tage auch nen "AM 8.0" bestellen und bin recht unschlüssig was die Rahmengröße angeht. Ich bin 178cm groß und habe eine Sl von 85cm und bekomme vom pps ergo einen Rahmen in "M" vorgeschlagen.
Eigentlich hatte ich so oder so vor den Vorbau gegen einen kürzeren, mit 50-70mm zu ersetzen, da ich auch zu Handgelenksproblemen neige und eine etwas aufrechtere Position bevorzuge.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## FWck (9. September 2010)

Bei der Körpergröße sollte M glaube ich ziemlich gut passen. Soweit ich weiß, ist der Vorbau bei S+M ja auch nur 75mm lang, von daher würd ichs erst mal so probieren. Ein kürzer Vorbau fördert natürlich noch mehr das Handling, dafür wird die Laufruhe etwas leiden.
Bei Handgelenksproblemen sind mMn Ergon-Griffe oder ein anders gekröpfter Lenker deutlich hilfreicher als ein kürzerer Vorbau.

Noch eine andere Frage: Weiß jemand, wann das AM reduziert wird (Erfahrung aus den Vorjahren, etc.?)

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## chickedy (9. September 2010)

Jep Ergons hab ich schon, blos ist an meiner alten Karre nen 120mm Vorbau und nen viel zu kurzer, gerader Lenker. Mal sehen wie das mit dem AM wird.
75mm wären ja schon mal nen Vorteil, dachte das in alle Größen 110mm verbaut wären.
Die "Sparbuchaktion" startet diesen Samstag, wenn du den Newsletter abbonierst, bekommst du nen tag eher die Preis/Modellübersicht.
Hier schonmal nen Vorgeschmack: http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?p=2345&hpcnclc=1865
Schätze mal beim 8.0 kann man dann etwa 300 sparen.


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. September 2010)

HI,
ich bin 177cm,SL 85cm, und das AM iin Größe M passt bei mir perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickedy (9. September 2010)

Metty schrieb:


> Im Freien siehts dann so aus



Wow, das Grün perlt ja mal richtig.
Leider gibts in "M" nur noch das Schwarze 




Stefan_78 schrieb:


> HI,
> ich bin 177cm,SL 85cm, und das AM iin Größe M passt bei mir perfekt



Hmkay, wenn du das sagst.
Deinen Maßen nach scheinen wir ja baugleich zu sein ;-)


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. September 2010)

Canyon Sparbuch 2010 â Preise MTB
Alle Modelle begrenzt verfÃ¼gbar, solange der Vorrat reicht. Ãnderungen vorbehalten.
*Preise gÃ¼ltig ab 10.09.2010 0:00 Uhr Modell Alter Preis Sparbuch- preis * Du sparst
 Nerve AM 5.0 1.499 Â¤ 1.349 Â¤ 150 Â¤
 Nerve AM 6.0 1.799 Â¤ 1.549 Â¤ 250 Â¤ 
Nerve AM 7.0 1.999 Â¤ 1.749 Â¤ 250 Â¤ 
Nerve AM 8.0 2.299 Â¤ 1.999 Â¤ 300 Â¤ 
Nerve AM 9.0 2.699 Â¤ 2.399 Â¤ 300 Â¤ 
Nerve AM 9.0 HS 2.699 Â¤ 2.399 Â¤ 300 Â¤

 Nerve XC 4.0 1.199 Â¤ 1.069 Â¤ 130 Â¤ 
Nerve XC 5.0 1.349 Â¤ 1.199 Â¤ 150 Â¤ 
Nerve XC 6.0 1.499 Â¤ 1.299 Â¤ 200 Â¤ 
Nerve XC 6.0 W 1.499 Â¤ 1.299 Â¤ 200 Â¤ 
Nerve XC 7.0 1.799 Â¤ 1.599 Â¤ 200 Â¤ 
Nerve XC 7.0 W 1.699 Â¤ 1.499 Â¤ 200 Â¤ 
Nerve XC 8.0 1.999 Â¤ 1.799 Â¤ 200 Â¤
 Nerve XC 8.0 W 1.999 Â¤ 1.799 Â¤ 200 Â¤
 Nerve XC 9.0 2.499 Â¤ 2.199 Â¤ 300 Â¤ 
Nerve XC 9.0 W 2.699 Â¤ 2.499 Â¤ 200 Â¤ 
Nerve XC 9.0 SL 2.999 Â¤ 2.599 Â¤ 400 Â¤ 
Nerve XC 9.0 LTD 3.999 Â¤ 3.499 Â¤ 500 Â¤ 

Nerve MR 8.0 1.999 Â¤ 1.799 Â¤ 200 Â¤ 
Nerve MR 9.0 SL 2.699 Â¤ 2.399 Â¤ 300 Â¤ 

Grand Canyon AL 6.0 999 Â¤ 949 Â¤ 50 Â¤ 
Grand Canyon AL 7.0 1.299 Â¤ 1.129 Â¤ 170 Â¤ 
Grand Canyon AL 7.0 W 1.399 Â¤ 1.299 Â¤ 100 Â¤ 
Grand Canyon AL 8.0 1.499 Â¤ 1.299 Â¤ 200 Â¤ 
Grand Canyon AL 9.0 1.699 Â¤ 1.499 Â¤ 200 Â¤ 
Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL 1.999 Â¤ 1.799 Â¤ 200 Â¤ 
Grand Canyon CF 8.0 2.499 Â¤ 2.299 Â¤ 200 Â¤ 
Grand Canyon CF 9.0 2.999 Â¤ 2.599 Â¤ 400 Â¤ 
Grand Canyon CF 9.0 SL 3.499 Â¤ 2.999 Â¤ 500 Â¤ 
Grand Canyon CF 9.0 LTD 4.999 Â¤ 4.499 Â¤ 500 Â¤

 Lux MR 8.0 2.999 Â¤ 2.699 Â¤ 300 Â¤
 Lux MR 9.0 3.499 Â¤ 2.999 Â¤ 500 Â¤
 Lux MR 9.0 SL 3.999 Â¤ 3.499 Â¤ 500 Â¤ 
Lux MR 9.0 LTD 4.999 Â¤ 4.499 Â¤ 500 Â¤ 

Modell Alter Preis Sparbuch- Preis* Du sparst 
Torque 6.0 Playzone 1.899 Â¤ 1.649 Â¤ 250 Â¤ 
Torque 7.0 Trailflow 2.399 Â¤ 2.199 Â¤ 200 Â¤ 
Torque 8.0 Alpinist 2.999 Â¤ 2.649 Â¤ 350 Â¤ 
Torque 8.0 Dropzone 2.999 Â¤ 2.649 Â¤ 350 Â¤ 
Torque 9.0 Vertride 3.699 Â¤ 3.199 Â¤ 500 Â¤
 Torque ES 8.0 2.699 Â¤ 2.299 Â¤ 400 Â¤ 
Torque ES 9.0 2.999 Â¤ 2.599Â¤ 400 Â¤ 
Torque FRX 9.0 2.699 Â¤ 2.299 Â¤ 400 Â¤

 Yellowstone 3.0 499 Â¤ 449 Â¤ 50Â¤ 
Yellowstone 4.0 749 Â¤ 649 Â¤ 100 Â¤ 
Yellowstone 5.0 849 Â¤ 749 Â¤ 100 Â¤ 

Stitched Tibor 1.699 Â¤ 1.299 Â¤ 400 Â¤ 
Stitched Frameset 399 Â¤ 249 Â¤ 150


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. September 2010)

Hi,bin auch kein riese*grins*
...also mir passt die Größe M wirklich perfekt...hab beide Räder in der Größe und ich bin voll begeistert.

....und die Sparbuchliste


----------



## xTr3Me (9. September 2010)

bin 179cm groß und habe eine sl von 86cm und M passt für mich sehr gut, werde sogar noch einen Lenker mit mehr Rise montieren.


----------



## Strider (10. September 2010)

the crasher schrieb:


> Was für Schläuche haben die AMs eigentlich verbaut? SV13?



Mein lieblingsthema  Viel zu dünne extraleichte Schwalbe oder Continental!


----------



## chickedy (10. September 2010)

Hab gerade mein AM 8.0 bestellt, zum We sollte es wohl da sein.



Strider schrieb:


> Mein lieblingsthema  Viel zu dünne  extraleichte Schwalbe oder Continental!



Naja, einen Schlauch hat man eigentlich immer dabei und kostet auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. September 2010)

Hatte in 2 monaten regelmäßigem fahren einen platten.. also so schlecht können die schläuche nicht sein *g*


----------



## pedale3 (10. September 2010)

..Schläuche sind doch Banane.
Der Sattel wäre da schon eher ein Thema.


----------



## chickedy (10. September 2010)

Jep, es wäre gut wenn man noch nen paar optionen auf Sachen wie Lenker, Sattel, Vorbau ect. hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (10. September 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> Jep, es wäre gut wenn man noch nen paar optionen auf Sachen wie Lenker, Sattel, Vorbau ect. hätte.



nein!


----------



## chickedy (10. September 2010)

Sera schrieb:


> nein!


 

ähm....ja...super Beitrag!


----------



## xTr3Me (10. September 2010)

Das würde nur zu einem höheren Preis führen... außerdem hat doch fast jeder seinen Sattel bereits gefunden, den er auf jedes MTB montiert.. so gehts mir zumindest.


----------



## the crasher (10. September 2010)

höherer preis wäre von mir aus ok, wenn man z.b. für 5-10 Euro extra sich nen anderen Sattel gleich bestellen könnte.

der landet ja wahrscheinlich zu 90% bei ebay etc.


----------



## Strider (11. September 2010)

Ich fände es gut wenn sie die Bikes einfach ohne Sattel ausliefern würden. Kommen ja auch ohne Pedale, Fahrbereit sind sie also eh nicht.


----------



## tane (11. September 2010)

ist beim sattel eigentlich noch viel logischer als bei den pedalen: passende cleats könnte man sich montieren, den hintern ändern is schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (11. September 2010)

tane schrieb:


> ist beim sattel eigentlich noch viel logischer als bei den pedalen: passende cleats könnte man sich montieren, den hintern ändern is schwer...



Ich fahre Plattformpedale... da gibt es keine Cleats. Also doch wieder eBay. Ist schon gut so, wie es ist.


----------



## Spacer999 (12. September 2010)

Bekomme mein AM6.0 nächste Woche und hoffe es kommt makellos an 

Grund des posts -> ABO!  

Gruß


----------



## Maracuja10 (12. September 2010)

Ist bei den AM's (speziell 5.0) eigentlich der Kettenstrebenschutz (Neopron Dings) kostenlos mit dabei?


----------



## boarder87 (12. September 2010)

bei lackierten Rahmen immer, bei eloxierten hab ich schon gelesen, dass sie da sparen. Muss dir aber einer sagen der ein schwarzes hat


----------



## T!ll (12. September 2010)

Um mal auf die Gabeln zu kommen...

Wie seit ihr mit dem Ansprechverhalten eurer Talas (insbesondere RL) zufrieden? 

Meine hat auch nach 600km ein sehr hohes Losbrechmoment, die F120 an meinem alten Rad ging butterweich, aber die 150er ist richtig unsensibel.


----------



## ohschda (12. September 2010)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Ist bei den AM's (speziell 5.0) eigentlich der Kettenstrebenschutz (Neopron Dings) kostenlos mit dabei?



Bei dem Torque wars dabei, für das Teil Geld verlangen wäre auch krass fehl am Platz. Ich wüsste keinen Reelen Wert des Teils.

Ich wiederum finde aber auch man sollte Pedale, Sattel und Dämpferpumpe weglassen. 

Mfg
Blender


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. September 2010)

Bei mir war es beim Nerve AM 8.0 & beim Torque FRX mit dabei


----------



## Maracuja10 (12. September 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Na, dann lass ich mich mal überraschen. Wenn nich, muss halt wieder nen Schlauch herhalten.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. September 2010)

Bei meinem Nerve AM 6.0 in schwarz matt eloxiert war der Neoprenschutz auch dabei.

Bzgl Losbrechmoment der Gabel:
Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, das ist relativ hoch, auf alle Fälle höher als das des Dämpfers, dieser ist viel sensibler. Auf der einen Seite ist das natürlich nicht so schön, auf der anderen Seite kann das durch einen Reifendruck von 2,0bar vorne ganz gut ausgeglichen werden.  Außerdem kostet jede Bewegung der Gabel Kraft, dh wenn die Gabel nicht jeden Kieselstein ausgleicht ist man auch fixer unterwegs.
Wenn man mehr Sensibilität haben will kann man ja den SAG auf 30% stellen, ich denke dann passts schon. Habe jetzt ca 5,2bar bei 82-83kg mit Klamotte.


----------



## chickedy (12. September 2010)

Das Neoprenteil ist immer dabei, auch bei schwarz anodisierten Rahmen.
Falls nicht kannst du anrufen und Canyon schickt dir eins zu. (Zumindest hat mir das am Freitag ein Verkäufer am Telefon gesagt)
Warum sollte denn keine Dämpferpumpe dabei sein? Das doch sinnvoll wenn man noch keine hat und die dämpfer ohne Luft daher kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (13. September 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Um mal auf die Gabeln zu kommen...
> 
> Wie seit ihr mit dem Ansprechverhalten eurer Talas (insbesondere RL) zufrieden?
> 
> Meine hat auch nach 600km ein sehr hohes Losbrechmoment, die F120 an meinem alten Rad ging butterweich, aber die 150er ist richtig unsensibel.



Von der Motorölschmierung hast Du hier im Forum sicher bereits gelesen. Solltest Du auch machen, macht einen Riesenunterschied, nicht zuletzt, da die Gabel nur ein paar Tropfen Öl zur Schmierung drin hat.
Außerdem hab ich in der Kartusche das Öl in 5W getauscht, um eine geringere Druckstufendämpfung zu haben (Gabel taucht dadurch mehr ein, ist jedoch wesentlich sensibler geworden)


----------



## IcaroZero (13. September 2010)

Das miese Losbrechmoment ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.

Gibt's zum Thema "Ölwechsel" irgendwelche Anleitungen? Ich gehe mal davon aus dass danach die Garantie futsch ist?


----------



## xTr3Me (13. September 2010)

Wenn die Gabel dabei mehr eintaucht um mehr Sensibilität zu erreichen kann man auch gleich weniger Luft reinpumpen, das hat den gleich Effekt.

Und bzgl Schmierung: das könnte durchaus was bringen, aber was für ein Motoröl soll man dafür verwenden? Gibts da nichts passenderes? Und schmiert ihr das ganze einfach auf die Tauchrohre oder nehmt ihr die Gabel dazu auseinander?


----------



## paradisoinferno (13. September 2010)

Nur um Irritationen vorzubeugen, ich spreche von der Gabel mit einer Kartusche....

Welches Öl is pillepalle, muß kein synthetisches sein, hab 15w40 genommen. 

Logischerweise nicht nur draufträufeln, sondern unten beide Schrauben lösen, Gabel auseinanderziehen, die paar Tropfen Fox Fluid die drinnen sind abtropfen lassen und gern ein paar Tropfen mehr als von Fox angegeben einfüllen, da die Schaumstoffringe völlig trocken waren. Die möchten schließlich auch einiges ab...

Bei Gelegenheit werd ich die Talasseite mal öffnen, da ich vermute, dass da im Innenleben wo die meisten O-ringe verbaut sind, sicher auch Schmierung fehlt. Hier sollte dann, wenn kein Fox Fluid zur Hand, 80W Getriebeöl verwendet werden.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. September 2010)

Am Telefon sagte man mir mal, dass die Toleranzen bei Fox so eng wären und die ganzen Dichtungen deswegen sehr stramm sitzen würden. Sehe da keinen Zusammenhang aber evtl helfen andere Dichtungen? Keine Ahnung obs da was besseres gibt. 
Werde an der Gabel erstmal zwecks Garantie nicht rumfummeln. Bei der wackelt das rechte Tauchrohr sowieso, dh die landet sowieso bei Toxoholics.


----------



## boarder87 (14. September 2010)

Mein rechtes Standrohr wackelt auch. Wenn ich Bremse vorne zieh und am Lenker vor- und zurückschwinge, hört man richtig wie irgendwas klappert. Zuerst dachte ich das Wackeln und das Klappern kommt vom Steuerlager, hab dann aber mal mit den Fingern zwischen Stand und Tauchrohr gefasst und daher kommts...Keinen Ahnung ob das aber von Anfang an so war...




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Am Telefon sagte man mir mal, dass die Toleranzen bei Fox so eng wären und die ganzen Dichtungen deswegen sehr stramm sitzen würden. Sehe da keinen Zusammenhang aber evtl helfen andere Dichtungen? Keine Ahnung obs da was besseres gibt.
> Werde an der Gabel erstmal zwecks Garantie nicht rumfummeln. Bei der wackelt das rechte Tauchrohr sowieso, dh die landet sowieso bei Toxoholics.


----------



## kamo-i (14. September 2010)

Hi Canyon Fahrer! =)

...ich bin grad im Begriff mir einen neuen Bock zuzulegen und habe mich für Canyon entschieden. =)

Frage ist nur ob Nerve* AM oder XC*? 

*Denn: *
- Ich möchte gerne Wochenlange Strecken-Touren mit kompletter (aber leichter) Übernachtungs-Ausrüstung machen. 
- Dennoch genügend Spielraum haben um ab und an Spaß in Bike-Parks etc. haben zu können. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich (noch) kein wirklicher Enduro, oder gar Freeride Typ bin. Es geht mir nur um genügend Federweg bei etwas anspruchsvolleren Abfahrten.

Zum ersten stellt sich die Frage, ob das AM genau so gut nach Vorne geht wie das XC und bei gleichem Preis nur das Gewicht eine Rolle spielt. 
Zum zweiten Punkt glaube ich, dass XC dafür ein bisschen zu wenig Ressourcen haben könnte. 

... ???

Ich habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit beide mal testzufahren, daher kann mir dazu ja vll. jemand eine kurze Impression geben. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Beste Grüße, 
Massa


----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2010)

Hi,

Für den Bikepark ist selbst das AM nicht gedacht. Deine beiden Bedürfnisse lassen sich schlecht in einem Bike vereinen.. vll taugt das Torque Alpinist dafür...


----------



## kamo-i (14. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Für den Bikepark ist selbst das AM nicht gedacht. Deine beiden Bedürfnisse lassen sich schlecht in einem Bike vereinen.. vll taugt das Torque Alpinist dafür...



Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Also, mir ist klar, dass ich damit keine meterweiten Drops machen kann. Das will ich auch gar nicht. 

Nja explizit brauche ich nur die Frage beantwortet bekommen, ob das AM genausogut nach Vorn geht wie das XC und nur das Gewicht dann noch ein Thema ist. 

Alles Weitere muss ich mir ja selbst beantworten. Also WIEVIEL down ich damit fahren will, und ob dann nicht ein Zweitbike sinnvoller wäre. 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickedy (14. September 2010)

Hi, 

die Sitzposition ist bei den XC's auch etwas sportlicher und du hast etwa 1kg Gewichtsersparnis.


----------



## kamo-i (14. September 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Sitzposition ist bei den XC's auch etwas sportlicher und du hast etwa 1kg Gewichtsersparnis.



Nja das mit dem Kilo zählt nur bei gleichem Preis. VIELLEICHT wäre ich ja bereit für ein AM ein paar Scheine mehr hinzulege als fürs XC.  

Aber... "sportlicher" ... ja... Aber macht es sich wirklich sehr bemerkbar? 

Also mal angenommen:
- ich gleiche die Bereifung auf die jeweilige Situation an
- nehme ein höheres AM Modell, sodass das Gewicht in etwa zum XC übereinstimmt
- und senke die Gabel beim AM herunter

... Macht die Geo dann noch SOO den Unterschied?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (14. September 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Sitzposition ist bei den XC's auch etwas sportlicher und du hast etwa 1kg Gewichtsersparnis.



Ist die Sitzposition des XC nähr an einem AM oder an einem Hardtail (GC z.B.)? Ich will aus dem Kopflastig-Dilemma meines Grand Canyon raus, aber trotzdem schnell unterwegs sein. Schwanke zw. AM weil das aufrechtes Sitzen ermöglicht und dem XC, ist leichter und der Federweg sollte für mich ausreichend sein..


----------



## T!ll (14. September 2010)

Das AM ist nicht so spritzig wie das XC, durch die kompakte Sitzposition und das höhere Gewicht fährt sich das AM nicht ganz so leichtfüßig bergauf. 
Bergab gehts aber wesentlich besser, allerdings braucht man nicht überall 150mm.
Für die meisten Mittelgebirgstrails sind 120mm absolut ausreichend, für technisch anspruchsvollere Sachen ist das AM wieder von Vorteil.

Und Bikepark geht auch, solange man die großen Sprünge auslässt.


----------



## chickedy (14. September 2010)

Bin bisher leider weder das GC noch das XC gefahren, aber wie wäre es denn mit einem XC und nem kürzeren Vorbau?


----------



## T!ll (14. September 2010)

Vorbaulänge ist immer gut, damit kann man die Sitzposition sehr gut anpassen. Und mit der Lenkerbreite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickedy (14. September 2010)

Vielleicht wirst du dann auch mit deinem GC noch glücklich ;-)


----------



## kamo-i (14. September 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Mal angenommen:
> - ich gleiche die Bereifung auf die jeweilige Situation an
> - nehme ein höheres AM Modell, sodass das Gewicht in etwa einem XC gleichkommt
> - und senke die Gabel beim AM herunter
> ...



Mag hierauf noch einer kurz eingehen?


----------



## T!ll (14. September 2010)

Nach den genannten Umbaumaßnahmen ist der Unterschied freilich nicht mehr so groß ;-)


----------



## chickedy (14. September 2010)

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt und du dir noch ein kompletten Satz leichte Laufräder leisten willst, würde ich in jedem Fall das AM nehmen.


----------



## kamo-i (14. September 2010)

Nja mit Bereifung meinte ich eig. nur die Reifen/Mäntel, kein ganzen Laufradsatz. Und die Gabel lässt sich ja auch von Werk aus runtertraveln. 

Und Preis... Naja. Ich meinte dann analog zum XC 1 oder 2 höherwertige Modelle/Nummern nehmen, damit Gewicht nur minimal höher ist... 

Das wär preislich noch in Ordnung.


----------



## chickedy (14. September 2010)

Ab und an nen Rocket Ron auf der Felge zu haben wenn man weiß, dass man nur Schotter fährt wäre schon geil, bin aber viel zu faul die vor jedem Ritt umzuziehen.
Prinzipiell kommt die Talas ja sogar noch 10mm tiefer, schätze das dürfte die Rahmengeo ausgleichen.
Ruf doch einfach mal Canyon an.


----------



## kamo-i (14. September 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> Ab und an nen Rocket Ron auf der Felge zu haben wenn man weiß, dass man nur Schotter fährt wäre schon geil, bin aber viel zu faul die vor jedem Ritt umzuziehen.
> Prinzipiell kommt die Talas ja sogar noch 10mm tiefer, schätze das dürfte die Rahmengeo ausgleichen.



Joa, bei mir werden es wohl ausschließlich Conti´s sein.   

...aber abgesehen davon sind Sie schnell gewechselt. Und sooo oft muss man sie dann ja auch nicht wechseln. 

Aber gut. DANKE für die Antworten. Ich denke dann geht es mehr Richtung Nerve AM. 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## Stefan_78 (14. September 2010)

hi,
ich war mit meinem AM 8.0 vier mal im Bikepark(um zu sehen ob mir sowas generell überhaupt Spaß macht / Winterberg / Willingen) und muss sagen es geht....ABER es ist sehr unruhig,die bremse hinten zu klein,und insgesamt zu leicht für diesen zweck.
ich hab dann noch das Torque FRX gekauft und muss sagen der unterschied im Bikepark enorm ist!das bike läuft ruhig,die bremsen sind perfekt,und zeigt keinerlei Anzeichen von Nervosität.ist halt auch dafür gemacht.


----------



## kamo-i (14. September 2010)

DANKE Stefan für deine Empfindungen. Nja also so RICHTIG will ich ja nicht Park. Aber dein Beispiel zeigt mir nur perfekt, dass es mit einem XC dann auf jeden Fall zu wenig ist. 

Ich denke ein AM mit genannten Modifikationen wär perfekt für meine Anforderungen. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Stefan_78 (14. September 2010)

ja bitte

...du hast ja das glück das jetzt diese Sparbuch Aktion läuft!so sind die räder wenigstens etwas günstiger.

...wie wichtig ist die den die Einstellmöglichkeit der Bremshebel??
deswegen wollte ich die Avid Elixir CR haben.



viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2010)

Wenn du vor hast die Gabel des Nerve AM immer auf 110mm runterzustellen.... kauf dir gleich nen xc...


----------



## Spacer999 (14. September 2010)

warum sollte er? So hatter die Möglichkeit fürs Trailen auf 150 zu stellen... wird anderstrum mittm XC eher schwer! 

Hab mich auch fürs AM entschieden


----------



## nathan_se (14. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich war am Samstag zum ersten Mal mit meinem neuen Nerve AM 5.0 in Winterberg im Bikepark und ich war sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil! 

Fahre allerdings eher gemässigt, also eher Cross als DH/Freeride. (In Winterberg die Conti, 4X, Giro Free-Cross). 

Dort funktioniert das AM allerdings sehr gut meiner Meinung nach. Beim letzten Mal hatte ich mir noch dort ein Bergamont Big Air Team ausgeliehen und *bei meinem Fahrprofil* finde ich, dass das AM sich da im Vergleich sehr gut schlägt, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass das Bergamont das zwei bis dreifache kostet (und deutlich schlechter zum Tourenfahren geeignet ist, was bei mir der Haupteinsatzzweck des Bikes ist).

Beim Tourenfahren merke ich im Vergleich zu meinem Vorgängerbike (Bergamont Seeker, relativ leichtes Hardtail) schon das höhere Gewicht, das kann man nicht leugnen. Aber es ist halt auch nur das 5.0, das wusste ich vorher. Die Geometrie finde ich noch i.O. zum klettern, wobei mir da die getrecktere Sitzposition des Seeker eher "passte"

Alles in allem ist das Nerve AM ein tolles Allround-Bike, meiner Meinung nach (nachdem in meinem Fall die undichte Gabel und die defekte Vorderradbremsscheibe repariert bzw. ausgetauscht wurden... ).

Ciao,
   Jens


----------



## kamo-i (15. September 2010)

Spacer999 schrieb:


> warum sollte er? So hatter die Möglichkeit fürs Trailen auf 150 zu stellen... wird anderstrum mittm XC eher schwer!
> 
> Hab mich auch fürs AM entschieden



Danke Jungs für die Bezugnahme! 

@xTr3Me & Spacer999:
Nja wenn ich wirklich NUR easy Touren fahren wollte wär das mit dem traveln der Gabel und das ein XC besser wär schon richtig. Aber so deckt man einfach einen größeren Einsatzbereich ab. Mit den Modifikationen kann man denke ich schon viel erreichen. Das einzige Manko bleibt das Gewicht. Auch wenn ich ein höheres AM Modell nehme, bleibe ich min mit einem Kilo dadrüber. Aber naja, was solls. 

Und vielen Dank Jens! GENAU SOWAS weiß ich immer sehr zu schätzen. Also unmittelbare Erfahrungen und vor allem Vergleiche. Damit kann man immer am meisten Anfangen. 

Aber die ganzen Meinungen bestärken mich weiterhin in Richtung AM anstatt XC. 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## Didjah (15. September 2010)

Jea, hol dir ein AM- sparst ja jetzt richtig Geld^^ 
Die 2010ner Palette ist sehr ausgereifte- sieht man auch daran, dass sich an der 2011er Reihe nicht viel geändert hat...
Und das Plus an Federweg wirst du noch zu schätzen wissen...!!!


----------



## Americanpittbul (16. September 2010)

Wird sich 2011 der Rahmen ändern? Habe angst das der 2010er mir bricht


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. September 2010)

hi,
schau hier...das Oberrohr...

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2010/mtb2011/


....warum sollte dir der Rahmen brechen???


----------



## CleanSweep (16. September 2010)

Einige hatten wohl etwas Pech und Probleme mit dem Hinterbau. Man muss imho etwas vorsichtig sein mit solchen Verallgemeinerungen.  Wenn die Dinger regelmäßig brechen würden, würde Canyon mit Sicherheit nicht tatenlos zusehen.


----------



## Americanpittbul (16. September 2010)

Ja meine auch nur den Hinterbau. Ich fahre denk doch erst mein Hardtail runter. Und nächsten Herbst dann nen Am


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the crasher (16. September 2010)

Hallo, heute ist endlich mein AM 9.0 gekommen, jedoch mit einem Problem.

Musste leider feststellen, dass die Rechte Bremse am Hebel (The One)
etwas Öl verloren hat. War etwas am Lenker, an der Gangschaltung usw,
also ein leichter Schmierfilm.
Dazu tut die auch etwas komisch, wenn man den Hebel betätigt, als wenn
etwas Öl austritt, bzw. das Teil undicht ist.
Kenn mich da leider Null aus.
Die Bremse hat ja paar Schräubchen, ist da vielleicht eine nicht fest genug angezogen oder was könnte es sein?


----------



## xTr3Me (16. September 2010)

kenn mich damit selber nicht aus, deswegen würde ich mal bei canyon anrufen, die können dir da ziemlich gut helfen. vermutlich kannst du die "Reparatur" selbst vornehmen!


----------



## Olaf (18. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Canyon Nerve AM Piloten!

Gibt es im Großraum Hamburg einen netten Besitzer eines Nerve AM, der mich freundlicherweise sein Rad mal ein Stück probefahren lassen würde? Ich bin 1,87 - sollte also möglichst Größe L sein!?

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Spaßfully. Knackpunkt ist die Sitzposition. Auf meinem älteren CD HT, halte ich es nicht mehr lange aus. Nach meinen bisherigen Probefahrten bin ich vom Specialized Stumpjumper FSR ganz angetan - nur vom Preis nicht. Da würde ich gerne mal ein Canyon ausprobieren.

Also, wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## chickedy (19. September 2010)

Hallo, fährt hier jemand nen  AM 8.0 oder höher, also mit Carbonlenker und benutzt Ergongriffe mit Barends?
Habe mir die Ergon Plugs besorgt bloß die passen nicht in den Lenker.
Hat jemand nen Trick parat?


----------



## Stefan_78 (19. September 2010)

Hi,
AM 8.0 ja...Carbonn Lenker mit Ergon Griffen ja(GA1)...aber ohne Hörnchen
ich weiß nur das der Lenker Innendurchmesser geringer ist.
brauchst du die Plugs den unbedingt??


----------



## chickedy (19. September 2010)

Angeblich soll man die unbedingt einbauen.
Ich habe die Ergons jetz zwar ohne die Plugs angebaut (hatte keinen Bock nochmal die ollen Gummigriffe drauf und wieder runter zu fummeln) und das hält auch, schätze problematisch wirds wenn der Lenker beim Sturz unglücklich aufkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2010)

Wennste mit dem Carbonlenker gestürzt bist kannst davon ausgehen, dass der bei der nächsten größeren Belastung bricht. Verstehe nicht wieso die Leute ihr Carbon unbedingt am Lenker brauchen, gerade da wo man bei einem Bruch gnadenlos gegen den nächsten Baum fährt... :X


----------



## chickedy (19. September 2010)

Tjoah, mir wäre nen Alulenker auch lieber gewesen, wollte aber, unter anderem,  gerne eine XT Schaltung, Innenlager und Kurbel.
Daher habe ich mich für das 8.0 entschieden.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2010)

Hm ja beim Komplettbike ist natürlich schwierig. Vermutlich kannst den Lenker aber für ne nette Summe verkaufen und nen super Alulenker kaufen 
Ich mein solange man nicht stürzt ist Carbon super.. musst hal selber wissen.


----------



## chickedy (19. September 2010)

Hast schon Recht. Mit einem AM fährt man eigentlich auch so, dass man sich auch mal auf die Fresse legt.
Verticken scheint mir am cleversten, das Ding an meine Stadtschlampe zu bauen wäre wohl "Perlen vor die Säue"


----------



## LeonF (19. September 2010)

Noch mal an die "Nerve AM in den bikepark oder nicht"-fraktion ich bin mit meinem nerve AM im sommer einen Marathon und dann zwei wochen drauf ne woche im bikepark Leogang gewesen. Es war aber sehr schlammig und so, und deswegen habe ich die Onza ibex 2,4 DH aufgezogen (40 euro) dann liefs eigentlich prima und das fahrrad hat keinen schaden davongetragen (obwohl ich auch gestürzt bin).
 Bin jetzt nicht den downhill gefahren und auch keine großen drops. die bremsrillen waren dann aber am nachmittag schon übel und meine unterarme haben sich schreiend gemeldet, aber es hat trotzdem super spaß gemacht und ich bin ner menge freeridern mit 180mm davongefahren  (war in nem camp). wenn du bikepark einfach mal ausprobieren möchtest und entspannt durch anlieger  fahren (und keine riesensprünge machen willst und nicht 100 kilo wiegst) ist das nerve AM prima. 
 PS: die reifen und der luftdruck machen ne menge aus (ich bin die onzas mit 1,5 bar oder so gefahren, wiege aber nur 60 kilo)


----------



## Metty (19. September 2010)

chickedy schrieb:


> Hallo, fährt hier jemand nen  AM 8.0 oder höher, also mit Carbonlenker und benutzt Ergongriffe mit Barends?
> Habe mir die Ergon Plugs besorgt bloß die passen nicht in den Lenker.
> Hat jemand nen Trick parat?



Ich hab auch Ergons dran. Die Plugs musste ich etwas zurecht schnibbeln und dann mit etwas mehr Kraftaufwendung reindrücken. Ist Fummelarbeit aber geht...


----------



## Didjah (1. Oktober 2010)

Was fÃ¼r Pedale fÃ¤hrt ihr eigentlich?
Ich hab momentan die PD-M545.





Ich habe aber keine SPD-Link-Schuhe und will das Geld auch momentan nicht ausgeben!Deshalb dachte ich an ein paar gÃ¼nstige aber nicht zu schwere Plattformpedale wie zB die NC-17 STD Zero Pro mit 436g:




Was habt ihr fÃ¼r VorschlÃ¤ge- ich wollt nicht viel mehr als 30â¬ ausgeben!


----------



## kunks (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich habe die hier: 
http://www.xlc-parts.com/produkte_detail_en,1233,4215,detail.html

Habe mit Versand glaub ich 20 Euro bezahlt. Die Reflektoren kann man rausnehmen. OK, sie sind nicht so gut gelagert (natürlich keine Industrielager) und auch nicht gerade leicht. Aber für 20 Euro vollkommen ok, Grip ist super..

MfG kunks


----------



## LeonF (1. Oktober 2010)

Hab die hier: http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/pedale/pedal-cr44/ Sehr günstig (14,99), leicht (384g glaub ich) Aber jetzt keine top lagerqualität und kein Hammer grip...  
Aber an meinem AM in schwarz sehn sie in Grün ganz cool aus (find ich)


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Oktober 2010)

Hab die Wellgo MG1, find ich total gut, kosten aber regulÃ¤r um die 50â¬ im Netz, vll kriegst ja ein gÃ¼nstigeres Angebot? Sind jedenfalls total gut vom Gripp und aus Magnesium, dadurch sehr leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (2. Oktober 2010)

Ok thx für das schnelle feedback!
Ich hab auch in andern threads gelesen die Wellgo MG-1 sollen ein super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis haben.





Bleibt nur die Frage: Schwarz oder weiß- weil mein AM is ja orange...
Ich glaub der Lack geht ziehmlich schnell ab, was besonders bei den weißen recht hässlich aussieht mit der Zeit. Hat jemand erfahrungen mit denen?


----------



## Didjah (2. Oktober 2010)

Schaut euch mal das super Angebot an...!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380274263121&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Und der hat die nur in *gelb*...
Alle andern MG1 kosten mit Versand um die 30â¬!


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Oktober 2010)

Hm ob das Angebot seriÃ¶s ist.. :O

Wo gibts denn welche fÃ¼r 30â¬? Auch das wÃ¤re ein Hammerpreis..


----------



## Didjah (2. Oktober 2010)

Hier zB:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110577086595&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

oder hier: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150499195354&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Oktober 2010)

Hm Taiwan, China.. muss man selber wissen ob man da bestellen will 
Aber ist natürlich ein sehr guter Preis...


----------



## Didjah (2. Oktober 2010)

Naja zumindest bin ich nicht der erste der die dort bestellt. In dem andern thread haben sich die MG-1 Besitzer positiv darüber geäußert. Die Lieferung dauert halt paar Tage länger. Ich glaub die Wellgo Pedale werden auch dort produziert.


----------



## Barthi (2. Oktober 2010)

die NC-17 STD Zero Pro sind nicht zu empfehlen, weil die Pins dir viel zu wenig grip geben.
Ich empfehle diese: NS Bikes Aerial oder NC-17 STD II Pro
übrigens kann man die Wellgo Pedale getrost von China nehmen. Hab meine auch von da, mein Freund ebenso und noch viele andere hier im Forum.


----------



## chickedy (2. Oktober 2010)

hab auch wellgo d2 pedale, kann bisher nur angaben zur flatseite machen, aber die sind nicht schlecht.
madenschrauben könnte man eventuell gegen längere tauschen (fahre aber auch mit adidas sneakern  ).


----------



## T!ll (2. Oktober 2010)

Hab die Sixpack Icon, sind zwar nich ganz billig haben aber rbombigen Grip, das beste Pedal was ich bisher gefahren hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ranger 1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Nervler,

hab seit ca. 2500km ein Nerve AM8 und möchte hier mal nachfragen ob von euch
auch jemand folgendes feststellt:
Wenn ich steile lange Rampen hochfahre und die Gabel voll absenke habe ich das Gefühl "gegen" den Berg zu fahren. Auf mittlerer Gabelstellung tritt es sich leichter.
Ist das nur Einbildung oder geht es jemandem ähnlich?


----------



## sugarbiker (4. Oktober 2010)

dito
2800 km
gleicher vermeintlicher Effekt - da gaukelt uns unser Verstand etwas vor !


----------



## Ranger 1 (4. Oktober 2010)

... und wie fährst Du den Berg hoch ? Abgesenkt oder mitte


----------



## sugarbiker (4. Oktober 2010)

steil: Mitte
sonst normal, habe aber bei der letzten Tour mal ganz abgesenkt - und genau das gleiche gedacht (schwer treten), das bildet man sich aber nur ein........


----------



## Ranger 1 (4. Oktober 2010)

das es nur einbildung ist kann ich fast nicht glauben der unterschied ist enorm


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich senke immer nur maximal auf die Mitte ab, darunter fühlt sichs von der Geo einfach bescheiden an.. und für Rampen die so Steil sind hab ich auf Dauer eh nicht die Kraft+Motivation da hochzukurbeln, spar mir meine Kraft da lieber für die Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phou (5. Oktober 2010)

kunks schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe die hier:
> http://www.xlc-parts.com/produkte_detail_en,1233,4215,detail.html
> ...



Die wollte ich bei mir auf die SLX Kurbel aufziehen aber die Gewinde wollten partou nicht passen. 
20 find ich ausserdem übertrieben sparsam, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Pedal die 'Schnittstelle' zwischen Mensch und der 2000 Maschine ist.
Ich fahr momentan XT-Pedale


----------



## chickedy (5. Oktober 2010)

hab die wellgo d2 heute mit five-ten schuhe gefahren.
der grip erhöht sich ungemein, die sohle klebt förmlich an der flatseite.


----------



## _PETE_ (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 

Ich muss auch mal eine Frage los werden. 

Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen ein Nerve AM 7. Allerdings musste ich gleich das Hinterrad einschicken, weil der Freilauf schleifende Geräusche von sich gab und der Freilauf oder die Kassette Spiel hatten.

Nun habe ich das Rad wieder. Es wurde laut Servicedokumentation der Freilauf und die Nabe gereinigt und gefettet, als auch das Laufrad zentriert . Jetzt ist das Geräusch der Sperrklinken leiser, das Schleifen dafür lauter bzw. noch deutlicher zu hören und das besagte Spiel subjektiv größer. Laufleistung des HR bei mir 0 km. An der Nabe muss jemand "gearbeitet" haben, da auf einer Kontermutter abdrücke von einer Zange oder einem Schraubstock sind. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das Geräusch überhören kann, zumal man "das Schleifen" auch an der Nabe fühlen kann. 

Könnte mir bitte jemand mit einem AM 7 bzw. jemand mit dem M1800 LRS beschreiben wie der Freilauf klingt? Schleift da was oder ist da nur das saubere klackern der Sperrklinken? Und wie sieht es mit dem Spiel der Kassette aus?

Danke


----------



## criscross (5. Oktober 2010)

da hilft nur : Laufräder ausbauen und bei ebay verhökern so lange sie noch neu sind.

Hab ich auch so gemacht und mir von Nubuk Bikes was ordentliches
gekauft

Wenn schon DT-Swiss, dann nur mit der 240 ziger Nabe.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Oktober 2010)

ein kaputtes LR bei ebay reinstellen ist aber auch nicht gerade die richtige lösung..

ruf bei canyon an, schildere dein problem, man wird dir helfen.. ansonsten versuchen hier im forum mit canyon kontakt aufnehmen, das hat schon dem einen oder anderen geholfen.


----------



## alibabashack (5. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab das 1800 SL vom 8.0er und da schleift absolut nichts. Steckt aber kein halber Baum in der Bremsscheibe oder so?


----------



## _PETE_ (5. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ein kaputtes LR bei ebay reinstellen ist aber auch nicht gerade die richtige lösung..
> 
> ruf bei canyon an, schildere dein problem, man wird dir helfen.. ansonsten versuchen hier im forum mit canyon kontakt aufnehmen, das hat schon dem einen oder anderen geholfen.




Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich möchte die Laufräder nicht verkaufen. Ich möchte sie nur in einem funktionsfähigen Zustand haben. Zumal ich ja noch Garantie darauf habe. Somit ist "verkaufen" als Lösung schonmal ausgeschieden. 

Ich habe das Rad ja schon bei Canyon gehabt und heute auch gleich nochmal angerufen. Im Gespräch mit dem Servicemitarbeiter ging es eher in die Richtung "Wenn Sie es so wiederbekommen haben dann muss das Geräusch so normal sein...".



			
				alibabashack schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab das 1800 SL vom 8.0er und da schleift absolut nichts. Steckt aber kein halber Baum in der Bremsscheibe oder so?



Ich kann mir auch absolut nicht vorstellen, dass eine DT-Swiss Nabe, im  intakten Zustand, so ein Geräusch von sich gibt.

Das HR ist ohne Bremsscheibe und nicht im Rad. Ich hatte das Rad nur einmal beim Aufbau im Rad und schon beim Prüfen der Schaltung ist mir das Geräusch schon aufgefallen. Wie gesagt das Schleifen ist auch zu hören wenn man am ausgebauten Rad den Freilauf von Hand dreht.


----------



## Didjah (5. Oktober 2010)

Prügel dein Bike paarmal über den Trail damit du vor dem Winter wenigstens nochmal in den Genuss deines AM´s gekommen bist und schicks Laufrad dann ein


----------



## _PETE_ (5. Oktober 2010)

Hab momentan ein anderes Hinterrad drin. Prügeln kann ich also auch so 
Ich möchte nicht das Canyon sagt "Unsachgemäße Handhabung" oder so.


----------



## PiR4Te (5. Oktober 2010)

Genau... fahrs doch erstmal...

die beste Bikezeit ist gerade jetzt...

Einschicken kannst dus dann immernoch... 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _PETE_ (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ich fahr das Rad ja und es fährt sich auch gut. Ich will nur wissen ob es bei anderen Hinterrädern von diesem Typ ähnliche Geräusche gibt.

Ich habe keine Lust, dass mir der nette Canyon Mitarbeiter ein "das ist normal so" durchs Telefon haucht.

Das HR selbst werde ich nicht fahren bis es repariert oder ersetzt ist.


----------



## PiR4Te (5. Oktober 2010)

Hab zu spät gesehen, dass du glücklicher Besitzer eines zweiten HRs bist 

Kann mir nicht ganz vorstellen, was da schleifen soll... vielleicht muss es sich erstmal ein wenig "einlaufen"

Ich hab trotz ewiger suche und lagertausch ein knacken bei starker belastung im kleinen Gang an meinem Bike... mich störts auch ein wenig, aber momentan will ich nur fahrn... fahrn ...fahrn 

Die Gabel hab ich schon drei mal eingeschickt...

Gruss


----------



## _PETE_ (5. Oktober 2010)

Du machst mir Hoffnung 

Generell habe ich nichts gegen das Einschicken, wenn die Teile repariert zurück kommen würden...


----------



## _PETE_ (6. Oktober 2010)

So, ich darf/muss das HR nun noch einmal einschicken. 
Anscheinend kümmert sich der Werkstattleiter persönlich darum. Laut seiner Aussage bekomme ich entweder das Rad repariert, mit neuem Freilauf oder ein komplett neues HR wieder. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Didjah (6. Oktober 2010)

Na das is doch mal ne Ansage!!!^^


PiR4Te schrieb:


> Ich hab trotz ewiger suche und lagertausch ein knacken bei starker belastung im kleinen Gang an meinem Bike... mich störts auch ein wenig, aber momentan will ich nur fahrn... fahrn ...fahrn


Das selbe Problem hab ich auch^^ Aber ich will auch einfach nur fahrn...


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Oktober 2010)

Sagt mal woran liegt das wenn die Bremsen so "flirren" oder vibrieren wenn man bremst? Irgendwie ist da bei mir was nicht ganz i.O. 
Die Hinterradbremse gehört vermutlich auch mal entlüftet, der Hebel lässt sich schon bedenklich nah an den Griff ziehen :X


----------



## _PETE_ (6. Oktober 2010)

Welche Bremse, bzw welches AM ist es denn?

Bzgl. Vibrationen:

Ich würde erstmal folgendes checken:
- Schnellspanner bzw. Steckachse locker?
- Schrauben der Scheiben locker?
- Bremssattel locker?
- hat die Gabel Spiel?
- Steuersatz OK?
- Scheibe mal reinigen (mit Isopropanol)

Bzgl. Hebel nah am Lenker:
- Definiere bitte mal nah
- mal die Griffweitenverstellung auf maximalen Hebelweg gestellt?
- Bremse irgendwo undicht?
- ändert sich der Druckpunkt bei mehrmaligen betätigen der Bremse im Stand?


----------



## _PETE_ (6. Oktober 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab trotz ewiger suche und lagertausch ein knacken bei starker belastung im kleinen Gang an meinem Bike... mich störts auch ein wenig, aber momentan will ich nur fahrn... fahrn ...fahrn



Ein ähnliches Knacken wurde schonmal hier besprochen. Vielleicht hilft es.


----------



## Reese23 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir bitte kurz einer die Tretlagerbreite vom "noch" aktuellen Nerve AM nennen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Oktober 2010)

Nerve AM 8.0,Gr.M, =74mm ...also die rahmen Unterseite in der das lager sitzt.


----------



## chickedy (12. Oktober 2010)

Habe das Gefühl, dass der ProPedal-Kramz am Dämpfer überhaupt nichts bringt.
Geht euch das auch so?


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2010)

Der Unterschied ist deutlich merkbar, finde die funktion genial, kein wippen mehr und besseres ansprechen..


----------



## Thomcomm (12. Oktober 2010)

Hast du eventuell zu wenig Luft im Dämpfer?? Überprüfe mal die SAG-Einstellung. 

Hat bei mir auch geholfen, nachdem ich so gut wie keinen Unterschied zwischen Pro-Pedal und Ohne-Pro-Pedal feststellen konnte.

Good Luck


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2010)

hab 16 bar drauf.. 

wenn bei euch pp nix bringt ist eher bei euch was nicht i.O. 

habe das pp sogar nur auf stufe 2...

edit:

mal was anderes: wie macht ihrs eigtl mit der wasserversorgung? habe nur die
0,5l flasche von canyon, das reicht mir aber von der menge nie und außerdem
schmeckt wasser daraus bereits nach kurzer zeit nach plastik :X
könnt ihr mir eine geschmacksneutrale flasche empfehlen? am besten wären
0,75l, das wäre zumindest etwas mehr.

gibt es außerdem eine möglichkeit eine 2te flasche am rad anzubringen?
habe schon mal überlegt eine flasche am unterrohr anzubringen, allerdings
ist das auf manchen trails etwas kritisch


----------



## _PETE_ (12. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> hab 16 bar drauf..
> 
> wenn bei euch pp nix bringt ist eher bei euch was nicht i.O.
> 
> habe das pp sogar nur auf stufe 2...



16bar? Wieviel wiegst du? Wieviel Sag ergibt das? 
Ich habe den Dämpfer bei 83kg auf 12 - 13 bar aufgepumpt und bin mit dem Sag bei ca 25-30%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2010)

79-80kg und sag weiß ich nicht mehr genau, müsste bei etwa 22% rauskommen

ach ja:
wenn ich PP ausschalte und danach wieder ein ist die wirkung irgendwie nicht so groß wie wenn PP schon länger "drin" ist, keine ahnung ob das nur einbildung ist.. lasst bei den tests den PP hebel evtl mal längere zeit drin.

irgendwie stand auch mal dass man stufe 1 für <75kg, stufe 2 für ~80kg und stufe 3 für >85kg verwenden soll.


----------



## paradisoinferno (12. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> hab 16 bar drauf..
> 
> wenn bei euch pp nix bringt ist eher bei euch was nicht i.O.
> 
> ...



Noch nie was von ner Trinkblase gehört? Da füll ich drei Liter ein und schmunzle nur noch beim Anblick der Schrauben im Unterrohr

Ansonsten hat sich hier vor Jahren auch schon einer den Kopf zerbrochen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=127937


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2010)

Das mit der Trinkblase ist mir natürlich auch schon gekommen, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie sich das vom Geschmack her verhält, schmeckt daraus Wasser ebenfalls nach Plastik? Und wie schauts mit Weichmachern etc aus, ist das nicht evtl schädlich? :X


----------



## criscross (12. Oktober 2010)

_PETE_ schrieb:


> 16bar? Wieviel wiegst du? Wieviel Sag ergibt das?
> Ich habe den Dämpfer bei 83kg auf 12 - 13 bar aufgepumpt und bin mit dem Sag bei ca 25-30%.


 
ich hatte bei 90 kg 16,5 Bar-PP 3, und die Karre war am wippen wie ne 
Gummikuh.
Habe dann den Dämpfer nach Toxoholic eingeschickt. Bei denen war das Prop bekannt. 
Die haben den Dämpfer dann umgebaut ( kostet mit Porto Ca. 70  )


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2010)

Und ist das Wippen jetzt immer besser oder nur mit PP? Hab hier schon öfter gelesen, dass PP keinen Effekt hätte, bei mir wirkt es aber verdammt gut!


----------



## criscross (12. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Und ist das Wippen jetzt immer besser oder nur mit PP? Hab hier schon öfter gelesen, dass PP keinen Effekt hätte, bei mir wirkt es aber verdammt gut!


 
ne ne, nur bei PP-3 ist das wippen weg, offen macht das Bergauf fahren immer noch kein Spaß. Aber bergab wippt er schön, soll er ja auch.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2010)

Ja offen wippts mir auch zu arg. PP finde ich auch bergab besser als offen, diese ProPedal Funktion ist auch nicht nur dazu gedacht, das Wippen weg zu kriegen.. bin jetzt zu faul das nochma zu erklären was das noch bewirkt


----------



## T!ll (12. Oktober 2010)

ProPedal ist ja auch nur eine Wippunterdrückung und kein Lockout, sorgt also nur dafür dass der Hinterbau gerade so nicht wippt (im Sitzen)


----------



## boarder87 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hab vor ner Weile schonmal das Problem bei mri mit dem PP geschrieben. Merk zwischen 1-2-3 keinerlei Unterschied und nur ein ganz leicht erhötes Losbrechmoment (außer im ausgebauten zustand bei 0bar). Mir kams auch komisch vor, da ich auch schon den rp23 BV an anderen Rädern getestet habe und dort ein krassen Unterschied gemerkt hatte. Wollt ihn bei Toxo checken lassen aber mir wurde am Telefon schon gesagt dass die Tunes dafür verantwortlich sein könnten und das zu ändern kostet eben.
Sehr ärgerlich irgendwie


----------



## criscross (12. Oktober 2010)

an meinem RP 23 BV haben sie außerdem die Stickstoff Menge verdoppelt, seitdem klappts auch mich dem PP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (12. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ist der Wiederstand auch in allen 3 Stellungen nahezu gleich, ist mir aber ********gal, weil der Dämpfer ja seinen Hauptsinn im Fahrwerk erfüllt. 
Pro Pedal nutze ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Fahr nur mit 11 bar bei 73kg, nicht grade zärtlich und nutze den vollen Ferderweg dabei sehr gut aus 

Hatte meine Dämpfer gleich nach Kauf des Rades bei Toxo weil der äußere Ölabstreifring herausgedrückt war.
An der Pro-Pedal Thematik hatte sich dabei allerdings auch nichts geändert.


Gruss


----------



## H.J. (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt fast den ganzen thread gelesen aber nicht über das tatsächliche Gewicht gefunden, was wiegt das AM 8 denn genau? Danke Heiner


----------



## criscross (12. Oktober 2010)

Gewicht steht auf der Canyon HP + 300 gr für gepulverte Rahmen


----------



## daundigital (12. Oktober 2010)

da kann er grad nicht nachschauen 
Es stand da was von 12,6 KG...


----------



## H.J. (12. Oktober 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> Gewicht steht auf der Canyon HP + 300 gr für gepulverte Rahmen



ich hatte mal ein Canyon hardtail das wog 1 kg mehr als im Prospekt


----------



## H.J. (12. Oktober 2010)

daundigital schrieb:


> da kann er grad nicht nachschauen
> Es stand da was von 12,6 KG...




stimmt ist kaputt


----------



## chickedy (12. Oktober 2010)

Ja, 12,6kg für nen schwarzen Rahmen in Größe M waren angeben.
Ob's stimmt hab ich nicht kontrolliert, ist mir eigenlich auch Banane ob das Rad nen paar 100g mehr wiegt.
Angeblich kann bei einem beschichteten Rahmne in XL bis zu einem Kilo dazukommen.


----------



## Reese23 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bestimmt ist das Thema schon irgendwo besprochen worden allerdings komm ich mit den gefundenen Ergebnissen nicht weiter.

*Problem:* Ich suche eine Kettenführung für mein 2010er Nerve AM welches mit 2-fach SLX (22-363-Bash) aufgebaut ist. Durch die 73 mm Tretlagerbreite ist ja nur eine Klemmmöglichkeit unter dem Lager verfügbar und diese ist belegt durch den E-Type Umwerfer.

Gedacht hatte ich an folgende KeFü allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das funktioniert und hoffe an dieser Stelle bereits gemachte Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema von euch zu bekommen.

http://www.blackspire.com/site_assets/www.blackspire.com/images/dynamic/StingerE 018_sized.jpg

Die gibt es als BB Version, also für die Lagerklemmung inkl. E-Type Befestigung.


Fährst jemand von euch eine KeFü am Nerve und wenn ja welche???

Viele Grüße


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich hab mir mal die neues buikes angeschaut und muss ja mal sagen das das Nerve AM 6.0 in MAMBA GREEN mal die hammer Farbe überhaupt ist(obwohl mir der neue rahmen nicht gefällt) !!!..schade das es die 2010 nicht gab 

....hoffe das kauft sich jemand und stellt hier Bilder rein!*freu*

...schade das  die Seite unter google chrome nicht richtig angezeigt wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomcomm (13. Oktober 2010)

Oh ja, die Farbe ist mal so richtig geil!!! 

Aber insgesamt hält sich der 2011er Jahrgang mit den Farben arg zurück.

Schade.


----------



## T!ll (13. Oktober 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Fährst jemand von euch eine KeFü am Nerve und wenn ja welche???



Fahre eine Eigenbau-Führung, Vorbild war die von Bionicon:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/8/4/4/4/_/medium/KeF.jpg

Bild kommt noch, funktioniert top und lässt sich sehr einfach realisieren


----------



## Barthi (13. Oktober 2010)

H.J. schrieb:


> ich hatte mal ein Canyon hardtail das wog 1 kg mehr als im Prospekt



hast du es gewogen mit oder ohne Pedale? Die geben es nämlich immer ohne Pedale an... Du hast Pedale mit 1 Kilo


----------



## Reese23 (13. Oktober 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Fahre eine Eigenbau-Führung, Vorbild war die von Bionicon:
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/8/4/4/4/_/medium/KeF.jpg
> 
> Bild kommt noch, funktioniert top und lässt sich sehr einfach realisieren



Würd mich mal interessieren...

Hab mir folgende KeFü mit BB klemmung jetzt mal in England bestellt da es sie in Deutschland bzw. von NC-17 nicht gibt. Bin mal gespannt ob sie funktioniert. Sollte eigentlich funktionieren da die KeFü ja die E-Type Halterung von Shimano ersetzt.

KLICK MICH


----------



## Didjah (13. Oktober 2010)

Och man der Server von Canyon is scheinbar überlastet...


----------



## Sera (14. Oktober 2010)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Würd mich mal interessieren...
> 
> Hab mir folgende KeFü mit BB klemmung jetzt mal in England bestellt da es sie in Deutschland bzw. von NC-17 nicht gibt. Bin mal gespannt ob sie funktioniert. Sollte eigentlich funktionieren da die KeFü ja die E-Type Halterung von Shimano ersetzt.
> 
> KLICK MICH



Das interessiert mich auch, halt uns bitte auf dem laufenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (15. Oktober 2010)




----------



## xTr3Me (15. Oktober 2010)

schau mal das in black forest green an.. das ist auch total sexy... die neuen ams schon echt heiß aus 
wenns da nach geht könnte man wohl jedes jahr nen neues am kaufen 

schade finde ich dass man das alpinist deutlich schwerer gemacht hat, scheinbar um das strive besser zu stellen


----------



## DiscoDuDe (16. Oktober 2010)

also ganz ehrlich,

hab mir heute mal die austattungen der 2011er AM's angeschaut....

ist finde ich im vergleich zu dem 2010ern schlechter geworden!. 

Habe selbst ein 2010er Am 6.0 und bin total zufrieden, und jetzt aufeinmal hast du beim 6.0er nur mehr Elixir 3 bremsen? beim 7.0 er keine 32 Talas RLC?? sondern nur mehr RL?

ok... beim 6.0 2011er hast du jetzt vorne auch endlich eine Steckachse, finde aber trotzdem das die bikes durchwegs abgespeckt haben, was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (16. Oktober 2010)

also ganz ehrlich,

hab mir heute mal die austattungen der 2011er AM's angeschaut....

im vergleich zu dem 2010ern schlechter geworden!. 

Habe selbst ein 2010er Am 6.0 und bin total zufrieden, und jetzt aufeinmal hast du beim 6.0er nur mehr Elixir 3 bremsen? beim 7.0 er keine 32 Talas RLC?? sondern nur mehr RL?

ok... beim 6.0 2011er hast du jetzt vorne auch endlich eine Steckachse, finde aber trotzdem das die bikes durchwegs abgespeckt haben, was haltet ihr davon?

(So sorry für den Doppelpost!, habs versucht zu löschen geht aber irgendwie nicht....)


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Oktober 2010)

Naja dafür gibts leichtere Laufräder. Allerdings frag ich mich ob der RP2 schlechter oder besser ist als der RP23 Boost Valve blabla ?


----------



## trivette55 (16. Oktober 2010)

Um mal @ topic zurückzukommen  

mein 10er 9.0 HS ist heute geliefert worden. Einfach geil das Teil! 
Das Wetter will natürlich überhaupt nicht mitspielen und deshalb steht das Bike heute nur in der Wohnung. 


Eine Frage an alle anderen Canyon Besitzer: 
Wie sah es bei euren Rädern bezüglich kleinerer Macken am Rahmen oder den Anbauteilen aus? 
Habe eine nicht richtig anodisierte Stelle wo die Zugverlegung ins Rohr führt, der DT Schnellspanner ist verkratzt und die HS Kurbel an einen kleinen Kratzer. 
Habe mal Bilder angefügt, die Macke in der Kurbel lässt sich nicht so wirklich fotografieren. 

Was meint ihr sollte ich machen? Sind an sich nur Kleinigkeiten, aber wenn etwas neu ist, dann will man doch auch immer alles perfekt haben oder nicht


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Oktober 2010)

das am rahmen schaut nicht so schön aus. würde zumindest nen preisnachlass raushandeln. den kratzer am schnellspanner hättest früher oder später sowieso.. :x


----------



## trivette55 (16. Oktober 2010)

Gleich noch ne Frage hinterher  

Hatte den Canyon Bikestand mitbestellt, befand sich jedoch nicht im Lieferumfang. 
Könnte es sein, dass der separat Versand wird, weil zu schwer im Bikeguard? 

Ich weiß, ich weiß, morgen bei Canyon anrufen, aber gerade jetzt sind die natürlich nicht erreichbar


----------



## chickedy (16. Oktober 2010)

Die Sache am Rahmen fällt nicht auf, da der Zug die Stelle verdeckt und der schnellspanner hätte, wie gesagt, sowieso früher oder später was abbekommen.
Zurückschicken würde ich das Bike deshalb nicht, aber nen Preisnachlass sollte schon drinn sein.
Den Stand hat nen Kumpel von mir auch mitbestellt und noch nicht erhalten, Canyon sagt der wäre momentan nicht lieferbar.
Im Shop wird allerdings angezeigt, dass er auf Lager ist.


----------



## trivette55 (16. Oktober 2010)

Normalerweise wäre das mit dem Zug wohl so, aber bei dem Hammerschmidt Modell wird dort kein Zug verlegt und über das Loch im Rahmen klebt Canyon einen Aufkleber. 
Daher fällt diese Stelle schon auf, weil es rund um den Aufkleber richtig grau aussieht. 

@ Chickedy: 

Vielen Dank für die Info mit dem Stand. Werde aber auch noch mal bei Canyon anrufen. 


MfG und der Hoffnung auf ein bisschen weniger Regen in Mittelhessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trivette55 (16. Oktober 2010)

Will hier ja nicht den Thread vollspammen, aber muss noch mal eine Feage stellen  

Weiß jemand wie viele Glieder die am 9.0 HS verbaute Kette besitzt? Bzw. wieviel wären denn optimal bei der HS und dem x0 Short Cage?


----------



## kona86 (17. Oktober 2010)

Canyon Schriftzüge lasse sich sehr einfach mit Aceton entfernen. Hat prima geklappt!


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. Oktober 2010)

@trivette55
...willste die Kette wechseln???oder warum??

wenn ja würde ich sagen kauf ne lange Kette und leg die alte für das Maß daneben und kürz die neue!


----------



## trivette55 (18. Oktober 2010)

Jup, Kette wird ausgetauscht! 
Kürzen ist auch kein Thema, aber wenn ich sie passend kaufen könnte, würde ich sie auch so nehmen


----------



## Barthi (18. Oktober 2010)

trivette55 schrieb:


> Will hier ja nicht den Thread vollspammen, aber muss noch mal eine Feage stellen
> 
> Weiß jemand wie viele Glieder die am 9.0 HS verbaute Kette besitzt? Bzw. wieviel wären denn optimal bei der HS und dem x0 Short Cage?



du hast das Bike doch bei dir stehen, also zähl es einfach selber ab


----------



## Barthi (18. Oktober 2010)

2010 hat das Nerve AM 9.0 HS 2700â¬ gekostet, jetzt 2900â¬ (das werde ich mir wahrscheinlich kaufen). Im ersten Moment hab ich mich aufgeregt dass es jetz 200â¬ mehr kostet, aber dann genauer angeschaut. Der Mehrpreis kommt daher, dass sie die RockShox Reverb-SattelstÃ¼tze (295â¬) eingebaut haben, ABER trotzdem dasselbe Gewicht von 13,1 Kilogramm behalten haben. Gut, es ist nun eine gÃ¼nstigere Bremse eingebaut, aber andere Parts wurden leichter.


----------



## Strider (18. Oktober 2010)

Was ist denn da leichter geworden ausser vielleicht dem Sattel? Vorbau und Lenker sind billiger und ich denke auch schwerer als 2010.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Oktober 2010)

Unterm Strich wurde bei den neuen Modellen schon gut gespart, ich bin froh das 2010er gekauft zu haben. Finde es komisch, dass es den besseren DÃ¤mpfer erst ab 2500â¬ gibt, vorher schon bei 1800â¬?!


----------



## CleanSweep (18. Oktober 2010)

Und ich dachte, dass sei nur mir aufgefallen. Wenn ich das Nerve AM 7 2010 mit dem 2011er vergleiche:

2010: Elixir R
2011: Elixir 5

2010: RP23
2011: RP2

2010: TALAS FIT RLC
2011: TALAS FIT RL

Dafür gibt's 2011 XT-Teile (2010 waren's X9 mit SLX-Kurbel)...wohl Geschmacksache.

Sattelstütze war 2010 eine Syntace P6 aus Alu, 2011 ist's ne Easton EA70.

Das 2010er war etwas leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (18. Oktober 2010)

Dass die Preise in der Bikebranche 2011 steigen würden wurde aber schon lange angekündigt!
Da muss nicht nur Canyon den Rotstift ansetzten...


----------



## trivette55 (18. Oktober 2010)

Barthi schrieb:


> du hast das Bike doch bei dir stehen, also zähl es einfach selber ab



Möglich wärs, ich war einfach davon ausgegangen, dass das fachkundige Publikum hier im Forum die Räder bis ins kleinste Detail kennt 
Ich berichte, was die Zählerei ergab


----------



## the.saint (27. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/purecycling#p/u/2/V8SZaLI_iG4

1:05min: sehrsehr interessante Aussage!!! Stichwort Delle!


----------



## Strider (27. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7697968"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/purecycling#p/u/2/V8SZaLI_iG4
> 
> 1:05min: sehrsehr interessante Aussage!!! Stichwort Delle!



jo ist logisch... doof aussehen tut trotzdem


----------



## Stefan_78 (27. Oktober 2010)

Dellen??hat jemand so ne Delle an seinem Nerve AM???
...würd mich mal interessieren wie sowas aussieht bzw.wie oft das vorkommt!

...sieht echt sau sch***e aus *geschmackssache*

bin froh das ich ein 2010er habe!


----------



## the.saint (27. Oktober 2010)

Also ich meinte eher die Aussage, dass der Durchmesser verkleinert wurde, aufgrund der Dellenanfälligkeit der alten Rahmen! Dafür gibts genug Bilder im Forum.

Das Hydroforming hat damit nix zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (27. Oktober 2010)

saint" data-source="post: 7698202"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
the.saint schrieb:


> Also ich meinte eher die Aussage, dass der Durchmesser verkleinert wurde, aufgrund der Dellenanfälligkeit der alten Rahmen!



Bitte das Video nochmal anschauen und dann richtig interpretieren.

Der Rohrdurchmesser wurde nicht aufgrund der Dellenanfälligkeit verkleinert (denn das wäre Nonsens), sondern konnte durch das neue Hydroformingerfahren nicht nur "dünner", sondern auch gleichzeitig weniger dellenanfällig hergestellt werden.


----------



## the.saint (27. Oktober 2010)

Es wurde der ROHRDURCHMESSER verkleinert.

Das macht zunächst mal keinen Sinn, weil dadurch die Steifigkeit zurückgeht. (daher verwendet man auch großvolumige oversized rohre beim Unterrohr).Oversized Rohre haben aber den Nachteil der sehr dünnen Wandstärken, daher die Dellenanfälligkeit.
Der ist man jetzt wohl entgegengetreten und hat durch den kleineren Gesamtdurchmesser, mehr Material. 
Um aber das Gewicht nicht steigen lassen zu müssen, um diesselbe Steifigkeit zu behalten, wurde ein ovaler Querschnitt gewählt(der sich mit hydroforming leichter steuern lässt was die wanddicken betrifft, da hast du recht) und man hat an den Seiten mehr Material als früher---->weniger Dellenanfälligkeit.

Die alten Rahmen waren etwas dellenanfällig, das zeigen genug Bilder im Forum und praktische Erfahrungen. Und natürlich werden die nicht sagen, die alten Rahmen waren schlecht, deswegen mussten wir das ändern. Die wollen das hydroforming und die Änderung positiv verkaufen, sie müssen ja zeigen ,dass das neue Bike besser als das alte ist.(nicht dass das alte Nerve schlecht wäre, im Gegenteil, aber hat halt ein paar kleinere Schwächen)


----------



## Barthi (27. Oktober 2010)

Zitat: "Ein kleinerer Rohrdurchmesser bringt mehr Steifigkeit..." wie kann das sein?


----------



## the.saint (27. Oktober 2010)

Barthi schrieb:


> Zitat: "Ein kleinerer Rohrdurchmesser bringt mehr Steifigkeit..." wie kann das sein?



Genau, das macht eigentlich keinen Sinn, einziger für mich logischer Grund ist die Dellenanfälligkeit...
Mit der ovalen Form kann man aber wohl noch etwas Steifigkeit herausholen.


----------



## LeonF (27. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/purecycling#p/u/2/V8SZaLI_iG4

Auch witzig: (ab min 1:20 oder so) "mit 10-fach 11-36er kassette und hammerschmidt. das bringt hinten raus richtig geschwindigkeit"  Aha. hat das 11-er ritzel 2011 jetz weniger zähne als 2010??? 





bevor man mich jetzt zerfleischt: vielleicht hat er auch die andere gangabstufung bei der 10-fach kassette gemeint...


----------



## Stefan_78 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi,kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Zug einer Variosattelstütze an den Pfropfen(Befestigungspunkte) des Oberrohres(Unterseite)befestige???
wollte mir demnächst eventl.eine zulegen.
..danke


----------



## daundigital (27. Oktober 2010)

such mal nach Satelliten...damit gehts


----------



## the crasher (27. Oktober 2010)

jop, bei canyon nach satelliten fragen. die haben welche und ich jetzt auch


----------



## Stefan_78 (27. Oktober 2010)

ok,vielen dank.
Satelliten??so ne art Befestigungsklammer zum einschrauben oder so??


----------



## daundigital (27. Oktober 2010)

yep

-------------------------------------
I went everywhere for you
I even did my hair for you
I bought new underwear, theyâre blue
And I wore âem just the other day


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (27. Oktober 2010)

wunderbar...vielen dank


----------



## daundigital (27. Oktober 2010)

Canyon Satelliten Zugführungsset 2 ( 8x klein ) 17,90


----------



## Barthi (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen
gibt es schon einen Canyon Nerve AM 2011 Thread ???
Gruß Barthi


----------



## T!ll (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube nicht


----------



## der-haudegen (13. Dezember 2010)

daundigital schrieb:


> Canyon Satelliten ZugfÃ¼hrungsset 2 ( 8x klein ) 17,90



Hat jemand zufÃ¤llig 2 Satelliten Ã¼brig (-> abkaufen)? 
Bekomme bald ne Remote-Vario-SattelstÃ¼tze und will mir keine 8 Halter fÃ¼r 18â¬ anschaffen wenn ich nur 2 StÃ¼ck brauche 
Finde es blÃ¶d das die nur im 8er Pack verkauft werden 
Oder kennt jemand eine andere Bezugsquelle bzw. wÃ¼rde jemand welche brauchen (hÃ¤tte evtl. 6 Stk. zu verkaufen)


----------



## Metty (13. Dezember 2010)

Grüß dich!

Ich verweise da mal auf folgenden Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=485158&page=6 Auf Seite 6 wird dir weitergeholfen. Hatte selbiges Problem, du bekommst sie doch einzeln.

Gruß und viel Erfolg beim Bestellen!


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Dezember 2010)

schau echt mal dort..haben das Thema eben erfolgreich gelöst


----------



## PiR4Te (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, kann mir jemand von euch vieleicht die Länge der Zughülle von Schaltung und Umwerfer am AM 2010 mitteilen (eventuell größe M)?

Ich habe leider immer wieder mal Schaltprobleme und die Kette springt auch gern mal.

Hattet ihr auch mal probleme?

Gruß


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. Dezember 2010)

Nerve AM,Größe M ,Bj.2010.... von austritt Rahmen bis ans Schaltwerk ca.550mm-560mm
                                    ......von austritt Rahmen bis zum Umwerfer ca.100mm

hast du mal die Kette gewechselt??bzw.wann das letzte mal??
bei mir fing die kette auch an zu springen..war für mich das Zeichen sie zu wechseln(nach 1300km)...und danach war es auch alles wieder Ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (31. Dezember 2010)

Danke, ich werde mal nachmessen, habe schon mal einen längere verbaut.

Die Kette habe ich schon 2 mal gewechselt, einmal ziemlich am anfang, weil mir die HG53 nicht gut genug war  und dann nochmal nach ca. 1500km, nach dem winter ist sie wieder fällig, hab jetzt ca.3000 km runter.

Eins der hinteren Kettenstrebenlager ist auch schon wieder hin, habe erst vor ca 500km alle 4 gewechselt.


----------



## xTr3Me (31. Dezember 2010)

Welchen Ketten sind denn gut? Meine wird nach dem Winter auf fällig. Ist noch die erste Kette von Anfang Juli. Der Winter hat ihr jetzt ganz schön zugesetzt und einige Stellen stark verrosten lassen. Salzwasser ist einfach nicht sehr gut für Ketten...


----------



## Stefan_78 (31. Dezember 2010)

@PiR4Te...ich hab meine "neue" kette ein Glied kürzer gemacht als das original....und das klappt bis jetzt wunderbar!
wegen den Lager ist übel,wie gehen die nach 500km kaputt??....welche sind das??bzw.hast du ne nummer davon??vielleicht hab ich die auf der Arbeit

@xTr3Me..also ich hab ne Shimano Kette genommen wo für XT drauf stand  CN-HG 93


----------



## PiR4Te (31. Dezember 2010)

Die HG53 rostet extrem schnell, die habe ich jetzt am stadtrad und könnte sie jeden reinigen und fetten,

Mit ner HG93 kann man nix falsch machen, hab momentan eine CN-7701 XTR dran... gabs günstig im netz, dise beiden typen rosten eigendlich so gut wie garnicht, sie bekommen höchstens etwas Flugrost. (sind verzinkt)

Ich habe 619/8-RS1 von SKF verbaut, diese haben allerdings auch nicht besser gehalten.

zum Thema Lager gibts hier eine Menge zu lesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427956&highlight=canyon+lager&page=4


----------



## scotix (4. Januar 2011)

Barthi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> gibt es schon einen Canyon Nerve AM 2011 Thread ???
> Gruß Barthi



... jetzt schon  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=500330


----------



## Barthi (6. Januar 2011)

juhuu sehr gut, danke scotix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (11. Januar 2011)

Hi,

könnt ihr mir mal eure Settings für das Fahrwerk verraten? (Dämpfer/Gabel)
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Daten wie ich und ich kann das ganze als Anhaltspunkt für mich nutzen.

Canyon Nerve Am 8.0 Größe M

Ich hab ca. 75 Kg in voller Montur bei 180cm.

Danke!

Noch eine Frage schmatzt euer Dämpfer?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chKLkZUqWsE"]YouTube        - Canyon Nerve AM Fox RP23 saugen / schmatzen[/nomedia]

Gruß Daniel


----------



## T!ll (11. Januar 2011)

Im Dämpfer knapp 200psi bei 70kg, Gabel weiß ich nicht, halt so dass ich den Federweg ganz gut nutze.

das Geräusch ist bei meinem auch, aber nur auf den ersten Millimetern


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Januar 2011)

Habe bei 180cm/80kg 15 bar im Dämpfer und 5,2 bar in der Gabel. Denke ich werde den Druck in der Gabel noch etwas erhöhen, das Wegsacken auf steilen Trails nervt.. dann nutze ich zwar meinen Federweg weniger gut aus aber was solls.

Nachdem mein Bike vor 1-2 Monaten beim Service konnte ichs gestern zum ersten mal wieder auf einer größeren Ausfahrt testen. Beim Bremsen/Unebenheiten sackt die Gabel zwar ein, kommt dann aber nicht mehr raus. Teils fahr ich dann so mit "50% Sag" durch die Gegend, echt unangenehme Sitzposition so.. wenn ich dann das Vorderrad kurz anhebe dann passts wieder. Scheissgabel..


----------



## nadgrajin (11. Januar 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Beim Bremsen/Unebenheiten sackt die Gabel zwar ein, kommt dann aber nicht mehr raus. Teils fahr ich dann so mit "50% Sag" durch die Gegend, echt unangenehme Sitzposition so.. wenn ich dann das Vorderrad kurz anhebe dann passts wieder. Scheissgabel..



Das Problem hatte ich nur bei Temperaturen unter 0, dann musste ich nichtmals bremsen um irgendwann die Gabel wegsacken zu sehen. Abhilfe hat bei mir das verändern der Einstellung mit der Schraube(weiß gerade nicht ob es Zug- oder Druckstufe ist) unten auf der Talas Seite gebracht. Danach kam die Gabel wieder raus.


----------



## Schmok (11. Januar 2011)

Grüsse , mein Sohn überlegt an seinem Nerve AM/ES Bj ´08 einen Stahlfederdämpfer zu verbauen , gibs da erfahrungen bzw. Material empfehlungen ?

Ausgesucht hat er sich immo den Rockshox Vivid , allerdings gib´s den als mindestmaß 200mm mit 50 (51mm) Hub , das Nerv hat aber 190mm mit 50mm Hub.
Frage, ist das trotzdem machbar ?
oder gibs vergleichbahre alternativen in Preis/leistung ?

währe fein wenn jemand Antwort weiss oder einen Link hat 

Thx vorab


----------



## Stefan_78 (11. Januar 2011)

hi,
meine Talas 36 hat auch irgendwann ziemlich komische Geräusche von sich gegeneb und nicht mehr richtig funktioniert....eingeschickt nach Canyon...6 Tage später kahm sie überholt zurück...der "Dustwhipper" war defekt...seit dem alles Perfekt


----------



## tditdi (12. Januar 2011)

das mit dem Dämpfer war bei mir auch, hab ihn eingeschickt und paar Tage später von Canyon repariert(Toxohilic) zurückbekommen.(war auf Garantie)

MfG


----------



## off_by_one (13. Januar 2011)

Gebt ihr eurer Nerve AM eigentlich an Canyon um eine Jahres- und Gabel- + Dämpferwartung zu machen oder verzichtet ihr darauf komplett?


----------



## Spacer999 (13. Januar 2011)

Nach einem Jahr wird ja nur der "kleine" Dämpferservice gemacht und jedes zweite der "große" wo auch Verschleißteile gewechselt werden. Also plan ich meins nächstes Jahr zur 2 Jahreswartung zu schicken und den ersten lass ich entfallen... 
Ich mein solang keine Funktionsstörung vorhanden is.


----------



## chickedy (13. Januar 2011)

ich lasse das bei meinem lokalen hndler machen.
ist zwar etwas teurer, dafr brauch ich das bike nicht wieder in den karton frickeln und habe nicht den aufwand mit der post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (13. Januar 2011)

Verzichte darauf!


----------



## Spacer999 (13. Januar 2011)

Für den Dämpferservice musst ja nur Gabel + Dämpfer einschicken! Der Lokale Händler macht idR deine Komponenten nicht auf  Aber wie gesagt.. so lang alles funktioniert isses halt schon ne Glaubensfrage! 

Gruß


----------



## LeonF (13. Januar 2011)

Ich werd es auch beim Händler machen lassen, wenns fällig ist...
einen "allgemein"-service hab ich da schon machen lassen. 
War ok!


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Januar 2011)

...bis auf Dampfer und Gabel(wenn was dran sein sollte)mach ich alles selbst.


----------



## PiR4Te (13. Januar 2011)

Ich mach den kleinen Service an Gabel und Dämpfer selber, ist hier überall beschrieben und auch nix besonderes bei.

Beim kleinen Service verfällt laut Bike-Magazin auch nicht die Garantie von FOX

Gruß


----------



## nadgrajin (15. Januar 2011)

Nachdem nun mein Vorrat an Nobby Nic's aufgebraucht ist(hatte im Sommer durch ein Schnäppchen paar Stück sehr günstig bekommen) bin ich nun auf der Suche für einen alternativen Reifen, gibt es da Empfehlungen von anderen Fahrern oder ist mal wieder das try&error Prinzip gefragt?


----------



## Stefan_78 (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,also ich hab Vorne und Hinten FAT ALBERT drauf......sind aber nach meinem empfinden etwas langsamer (höherer Rollwiderstand) .....aber dafür viel mehr Grip bei nässe etc.

...das sind natürlich meine Subjektiven eindrücke!


----------



## T!ll (15. Januar 2011)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> bin ich nun auf der Suche für einen alternativen Reifen



Maxxis Minion


----------



## Chicane (16. Januar 2011)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Nachdem nun mein Vorrat an Nobby Nic's aufgebraucht ist(hatte im Sommer durch ein Schnäppchen paar Stück sehr günstig bekommen) bin ich nun auf der Suche für einen alternativen Reifen, gibt es da Empfehlungen von anderen Fahrern oder ist mal wieder das try&error Prinzip gefragt?



Trocken, nass, allrounder? Harter Boden, weicher Boden? Gewicht? Rollwiderstand? Größe? So wird das nichts mit Tipps  Aber allgemein kann man Maxxis 60er Mischung sowie die Blackchili von Conti sehr empfehlen. Beide Haushoch Schwalbes Weltraumnanocompound überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (16. Januar 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Maxxis Minion



Ist allerdings nix für Rollwiderstandsminimierungsfetischisten.
Also bergauf ist mir der Wechsel schon deutlich aufgefallen.
Dafür bergab viel besserer Grip, außerdem hab ich seitdem keinen Platten mehr gehabt.


----------



## T!ll (16. Januar 2011)

Ich hab im Sommer vorne den Minion in 42a und hinten den Larsen TT gefahren, rollt leicht und hat enorm viel Grip bergab, solange es nicht zu matschig ist. 
Oder man packt den Minion F auch nach hinten, ist noch erträglich was den Rollwiderstand angeht, aber ein NN rollt schon deutlich leichter


----------



## nadgrajin (16. Januar 2011)

Ich danke schon mal wegen den bisherigen Antworten, die Minions sind schon in meiner Wahl drin gewesen, gut das bestätigt zu wissen.



Chicane schrieb:


> Trocken, nass, allrounder? Harter Boden, weicher Boden? Gewicht? Rollwiderstand? Größe? So wird das nichts mit Tipps  Aber allgemein kann man Maxxis 60er Mischung sowie die Blackchili von Conti sehr empfehlen. Beide Haushoch Schwalbes Weltraumnanocompound überlegen.



Ok, da ich wohl eher zu der schönwetter Fraktion angehöre zumindest wenn es abseits der Strassen ist(war zumindest letztes Jahr so) eher ein Reifen der auf Trockenem bis feuchtem Boden gut klar kommt. Fahre bevorzugt im Siebengebirge, Königs- oder Kottenforst wenn das jemandem etwas sagt. Muss allerdings ehrlich dazu sagen, habe das AM letztes Jahr nicht wirklich ausgereizt bzw. artgerecht gehalten da ich das Jahr genutzt habe um mal mehr touren zu fahren und Kondition aufzubauen und etwas Fahrtechnik zu üben. Wollte aber dies Jahr dann hauptsächlich abseits der Waldwanderwege fahren, denke da wird der Boden dann wohl weicher. Gewicht und Rollwiderstand spielen keine große Rolle, da ich zugleich einen zweiten LRS aufbaue für die alltäglichen Fahrten mit Strassenbereifung. Und was die Größe angeht, denke zumindest wie ich den Platz am Hinterrad bei dem AM einschätze ist 2,4 das größte was drauf geht, also sollte dies auch wieder ungefähr drauf. Im Fall von den Minions wäre das dann ja 2,35.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Januar 2011)

Interessanter wäre doch folgende herangehensweise: Gleicher Rollwiderstand wie der Nobby Nic, aber besserer Grip. 

Was gibts denn da? Wenn ich nichts in der Richtung finde, wirds bei mir auch ein FatAlbert für hinten.


----------



## paradisoinferno (16. Januar 2011)

Den Ardent Exo. Hab ihn aufgezogen, nachdem der NN fertig war und moechte zumindest am HR nix anderes mehr fahren, wesentlich mehr Traktion und Bremsgripp bei nahezu gleichem Rollwiderstand.


----------



## criscross (16. Januar 2011)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Den Ardent Exo. Hab ihn aufgezogen, nachdem der NN fertig war und moechte zumindest am HR nix anderes mehr fahren, wesentlich mehr Traktion und Bremsgripp bei nahezu gleichem Rollwiderstand.


 
wenn der nur nicht sooooo schwer wäre :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (16. Januar 2011)

Najo 830 g. Der FA Rear wiegt 80g weniger. Da ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass man einen Unterschied merkt 

edit:
gibts denn einen unterschied zwischen maxxis ardent und maxxis ardent exo?


----------



## Mo88 (16. Januar 2011)

hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mein canyon nerve am 7.0 aus dem jahr 2010 verkaufen! das rad ist wirklich in einem top zustand und hat noch die original aussattung /vergleichbar mit dem modell 2011. habe es nur für den weg zur arbeit und gemütliche runden durch den wald genutzt. ca. 500 km hat es nun drauf. 

wenn interesse besteht, 1650  wäre meine preisvorstellung. 

aber bei interesse meldet euch einfach und ich sende euch auch mal fotos zu! 

viele grüße 

mo


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Januar 2011)

Na irgendeiner der hier Nerve AM Fahrer wird bestimmt zuschlagen 

Sowas gehört in den Bikemarkt, danke.


----------



## Didjah (21. Januar 2011)

Übrigens- die Wellgo MG1 machen sich wirklich gut an meinem bike (man beachte das Zusammenspiel von Bremsen, Schriftzug und Pedale)!
Und das mit der Taiwan-Lieferung lief auch problemlos.
Also: Daumen hoch für die MG1


----------



## Spacer999 (21. Januar 2011)

Tach! 

Hat eigtl. jemand hier den Dämpfer an seinem AM gewechselt? Bzw. kann wer nen passenden empfehlen? 
Bzw. worauf muss beim kauf geachtet werden? 

Danke + Gruß
Markus


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Januar 2011)

Wieso willste denn den Dämpfer wechseln? Der passt doch ideal. Finde eher die Gabel ist das Problem


----------



## Spacer999 (21. Januar 2011)

Also des ProPedal funktioniert bei mir einfach nicht.. ich muss schon massiv Druck rein pumpen damit es Bergauf nicht wippt.. Somit hab ich Bergab aber viel zu wenig SAG  Und oben Druck raus lassen is mir echt zu blöd.... 
Hätte lieber nen System mit LockOut/Offen und sonst nüx.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Januar 2011)

Also wenn du gar keine Wirkung zwischen PP Stufe 3 und aus feststellst, dann ist definitiv was kaputt. Bei mir wippt es mit PP 3 Stufe selbst bei unrundem Tritt nur minimal. Das PP soll ja das Losbrechmoment erhöhen und wenn es das nicht tut passt was nicht.


----------



## T!ll (21. Januar 2011)

Musst nur auf die richtige Einbaulänge achten (190x50mm).
Mit dem Wippen hab ich auch keine Probleme, der rauscht mir aber bergab zu leicht durch...


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Januar 2011)

@Till
auch bei 20% SAG? 

Ich selbst leg nie größere Sprünge hin, nehme nur das mit was es am Wegrand gibt. Bin 1x auch über ne gebuddelte Rampe gesprungen und da hab ich nix gemerkt. Müsste das Radl was Sprünge betrifft vll öfter ausnutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacer999 (21. Januar 2011)

Also ich fahr so auf 25% SAG... Bergauf im relativ runden Wiegetritt hab ich auf ProPedal definitiv noch wippen  
Und bergab dann eher schon knapp vorm durchschlagen... denke auch dass der nicht ganz rund läuft.. aber keine garantie mehr.. also muss was neues her! 
Will mir irgendwas suchen wo halt einfach nur lockout oder offen hat! 

Muss auch auf den hub geachtet werden? Weil die 140mm ergeben sich ja aus nem geringeren hub.


----------



## T!ll (21. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre mit 10% Sag durch die Gegend, eigentlich viel zu wenig, nutze den Federweg aber trotzdem komplett aus.
Werde mal die kleine Lufkammer ausprobieren, vielleicht geht das ja besser.

190mm ist die Einbaulänge, 50mm der Hub des Dämpfers. Diese Maße musst du beibehalten bei einen neuen Dämpfer.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Januar 2011)

Naja musst hal einen dämpfer finden, der die gleiche einbaulänge und den gleichen hub hat. dann kann da eigentlich nicht all zu viel schief gehen?
ich denke mir aber die ingenieure bei canyon haben sich schon was gedacht, bei der Wahl des dämpfers! ich weiß nicht ob die "kennlinie" des hinterbaus linear ist, ich kann es mir jedenfalls nicht so recht vorstellen, denn der hebel des hinterbaus sollte sich beim einfedern eigentlich ändern.



> Ich fahre mit 10% Sag durch die Gegend, eigentlich viel zu wenig, nutze den Federweg aber trotzdem komplett aus.
> Werde mal die kleine Lufkammer ausprobieren, vielleicht geht das ja besser.



Ok das ist extrem! eine kleinere luftkammer ohne diese highspeed stufe sollte dann lediglich langsamer einfedern. könnte etwas bei harten/schnellen schlägen bringen.


----------



## ombre998 (21. Januar 2011)

moinsn liebe leut,,

kann mir gerade jemand sagen, was das nerve AM von 2010 für einen inneren sitzrohrdurchmesser hat.

vielen dank derweil
tommy


----------



## IcaroZero (21. Januar 2011)

Hi!

30,9


----------



## ombre998 (21. Januar 2011)

merci


----------



## T!ll (21. Januar 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ok das ist extrem! eine kleinere luftkammer ohne diese highspeed stufe sollte dann lediglich langsamer einfedern. könnte etwas bei harten/schnellen schlägen bringen.



Die kleinere Luftkammer sorgt für eine progressivere Kennlinie des Dämpfers, da sie ein geringeres Volumen hat.
Highspeed-Stufe? Ich glaube du meinst das BoostValve, daran ändert die kleiner Kammer nichts.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Januar 2011)

Hm vll verwechsel ich da was. hatte da kürzlich was in ner bikebravo gelesen, hab sie aber schon im müll versenkt weil diese zeitschriften wirklich bescheiden sind.. da werden reifen wegen sehr guter selbstreinigung gelobt.. und ich kann aus eigener erfahrung sagen, dass die praktisch keine selbstreinigung haben -.-


----------



## T!ll (21. Januar 2011)

hehe, Der Nobby Nic wird da ja auch als top Allmountain Reifen angepriesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (21. Januar 2011)

Ja gut solange man nicht bergauf auf schotter in die pedale tritt oder bergab hinten etwas stärker bremsen will ist ja alles cool. ach ja.. spitze steine sollte man auch nicht all zu schnell überfahren  - naja wenigstens rollt er relativ leicht *g*


----------



## erbchen (21. Januar 2011)

hi

@spacer:

wenn dein propedal eingeschaltet keine wirkung zeigt kann es evtl zu einem 
ölaustritt am propedalhebel gekommen sein. möglich ist auch das Luft in die ölkammer gekommen ist. beides steht in verbindung miteinander... . (die anderen mögen mich korrigieren falls ich etwas falsches schreibe).

gib doch mal beu youtube ein: "rp23 schmatzen saugen" vielleicht kommt dir das geräusch bekannt vor. 
ist mein dämpfer im video. wurde von toxoholics binen 3 tagen wieder zurück versendet. ich hoffe er funktioniert jetzt richtig.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Strider (21. Januar 2011)

Spacer999 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr so auf 25% SAG... Bergauf im relativ runden Wiegetritt hab ich auf ProPedal definitiv noch wippen
> Und bergab dann eher schon knapp vorm durchschlagen... denke auch dass der nicht ganz rund läuft.. aber keine garantie mehr.. also muss was neues her!
> Will mir irgendwas suchen wo halt einfach nur lockout oder offen hat!
> 
> Muss auch auf den hub geachtet werden? Weil die 140mm ergeben sich ja aus nem geringeren hub.



Im Wiegetritt wippen AM Fullies nunmal


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Januar 2011)

im wiegetritt wippen ALLE fullys  aber auch hts sinken vorne in der gabel ein.. nur das nervt nicht ganz so arg wie bei nem fully^^


----------



## Spacer999 (22. Januar 2011)

na ja.. ich hoffe doch stark dassn fully mit aktivem lockout nicht ganz so arg wippt


----------



## erbchen (22. Januar 2011)

"Wiegetritt" hat ich überlesen... .

Ich bin jetzt schon das ein oder andere Fully gefahren und kann sagen,
dass alle im Wiegetritt nachgegeben haben...trotz Propedal.
Ist aber doch auch Sinn der Sache. Es sollen doch Unebenheiten im Weg durch den Dämpfer ausgeglichen werden. 
Beim Lockout ist die Kiste halt steif... , da musste wissen was du willst.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (22. Januar 2011)

ja gut im wiegetritt MUSS ein fully ja wippen. ansonsten müsste propedal das losbrechmoment so hoch setzen, dass der dämpfer erst nach nem sprung arbeiten würde..


----------



## criscross (22. Januar 2011)

Spacer999 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr so auf 25% SAG... Bergauf im relativ runden Wiegetritt hab ich auf ProPedal definitiv noch wippen
> Und bergab dann eher schon knapp vorm durchschlagen... denke auch dass der nicht ganz rund läuft.. aber keine garantie mehr.. also muss was neues her!
> Will mir irgendwas suchen wo halt einfach nur lockout oder offen hat!
> 
> Muss auch auf den hub geachtet werden? Weil die 140mm ergeben sich ja aus nem geringeren hub.


 
ich hatte in meinem AM 6 diesen Dämpfer. Super Preis Leistung und der Funzt. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25396_M-210-Lockout-Daempfer-Modell-2010-.html

Kannst deinen Fox aber auch nach Toxoholic schicken und die Stickstoff Menge in der Negativ Kammer verdoppeln lassen, dann wippt auch fast nix mehr und der Dämpfer rauscht auch nicht mehr durch, kostet knapp 70.


----------



## Julian0o (22. Januar 2011)

Spacer999 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr so auf 25% SAG... Bergauf im relativ runden Wiegetritt hab ich auf ProPedal definitiv noch wippen
> Und bergab dann eher schon knapp vorm durchschlagen...



Also... bei 25% SAG musst dich über all deine beschriebenen Punkte nicht wundern. 
Es gibt einfach zu viele Leute die nicht wissen wofür ProPedal überhaupt ist. 

Stell dir vor du fährst auf einer geraden Schotterstraße mit gut 25-35 Sachen bei mittlerer Trittfrequenz. Genau da kommt ProPedal zum Einsatz und da tut es seinen Dienst auch sehr gut! (Wenn nix kapott is)
Du hast pro Kurbelumdrehung zwei Kraftwirkungen nach unten welche ohne ProPedal zu gut 5% in den Dämpfer gelangen. (Je nach Luftdruck)

Wenn man das jetzt auf ne 50km Tour hochrechnet dann hast du gut 5 km Wegstrecke in den Dämpfer gedrückt. Kraft die einfach Weg ist und die du nicht genutzt hast. Durch ProPedal hast du vielleicht noch 1% also nurnoch 1km in den Dämpfer gedrückt. 
Das schont die Ausdauer und die 4 gesparten Km retten dich vielleicht vorm Überleben 

ProPedal hat dazu dann noch den Vorteil, das wenn du über nen dickes Wiesel welches gerade den Weg überqueert ratterst, du nicht die Siluette vom Wiesel im Rücken spürst. Das wäre allerdings bei nem Dämpfer mit LockOut der Fall...

Das ProPedal nicht dafür ist im Wiegetritt zu funktionieren sollte damit geklärt sein denke ich.

Man kann eben nicht alles haben... Trotzdem kommt man mit nem AM wenn man die Kraft nicht zu ruckartig im Wiegetritt auf die Kurbeln gibt ohne viel Kraftverlust den Berg hoch.

Hoffe das war jetzt verständlich!
Julian


----------



## PiR4Te (22. Januar 2011)

@Juian, warum hast du ein 2010er und ein 2011er Nerve??

Unterscheiden sich die beiden im Fahrverhalten?

Gruss


----------



## Julian0o (22. Januar 2011)

Das 2011er hab ich noch nicht. Kann also noch nichts dazu sagen. Und bin halt nich der einzige der im Haushalt mit dem Bike fährt


----------



## Spacer999 (22. Januar 2011)

Sehr geiler Beitrag Julian!  Ja, dass das wippen des Dämpfers evtl. das einfedern der Gabel leicht verhindert hab ich in der Tag überhaupt nicht bedacht! 
Hmmm... jetzt wär nen 1 zu 1 Vergleich interessant wie der Unterschied den Berg hoch ist! 

Nicht falsch verstehen.. ich bin mit dem Bike mehr als zufrieden! Bergab auf Trails einfach ne Wucht.. wollte halt nur bissl dran tunen  

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 168318 (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo
Ich gehöhre jetzt auch zu den Nerve AM fahrern. Hab mir ein Vorjahresmodell Nerve AM 9.0 HS gekauft.
Muss wirklich sagen bin nach der ersten Ausfahrt begeistert vom Bike! Die Federelemente muss ich noch alle genau auf mich abstimmen und ein paar kleine änderungen hab ich noch geplant!
Für Trail fahren empfehlt ihr da mehr Plattform Pedale oder Klickis? Kann mich da nicht so sehr festlegen
MFG


----------



## nadgrajin (23. Januar 2011)

Maxl30 schrieb:


> Für Trail fahren empfehlt ihr da mehr Plattform Pedale oder Klickis? Kann mich da nicht so sehr festlegen
> MFG



Definitiv Plattform, zum einen ist der Kopf dann meist freier und zum anderen gewöhnt man sich ein besseres Bikehandling an bzw. hält dieses bei. Klickies hab ich z.b. nur an meinem CC Hardtail dran.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Januar 2011)

Schon alleine der Sturzgefahr wegen Plattform. Mit Klickies kann ein Sturz böse enden wenn sich die Füße nicht von den Pedalen lösen können.


----------



## Strider (23. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre sie mit Clickies. Fahre seit 10 Jahren Clickies, bin noch nie nicht rausgekommen wenn ich es wollte.
Mit Plattformpedalen kann man sich auch böse verletzten, also geschmachsache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (23. Januar 2011)

Natürlich, man kann sich auch bei einem Spaziergang verletzten. Allerdings ist das Verletzungsrisiko mit Clickies höher. Von Plattformpedalen kommt man immer runter.


----------



## Julian0o (23. Januar 2011)

Nen Kumpel hat sich für sein AM Klickies geholt weil er schon 2 mal von seinen NC-17 abgerutscht ist und ne dicke Verletzung am Schienbein hatte. 

Danach hat er sich mit den Klickies im Walt zerlegt und hatte noch mehr Schäden!


----------



## Deleted 168318 (23. Januar 2011)

Meine überlegung wegen Klickies ist die, da ich in Österreich wohne und die Berge rundherum ca 2000 bis 2500m hoch sind fahre ich teilweise Touren von ca.1500 bis 1900hm und für solche auffahrten finde ich Klickies doch viel Kraftschonender als Plattform!
Und für die Abfahrt extra Plattform einzupacken ist mir doch zu ümständlich!
Daher mein Dilämmer

MFG


----------



## ombre998 (23. Januar 2011)

hey jungs ich grüße euch,,

braucht jemand nen AM Rahmen in XL von 2010 und schwarz inkl. Dämpfer?
Ist noch top in Schuss, keine 750 km gelaufen..

Details per PN

Sorry, dass ich diesen Thread nutze, aber der muss dringend weg.

Grüße


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Januar 2011)

Maxl30 schrieb:


> Meine überlegung wegen Klickies ist die, da ich in Österreich wohne und die Berge rundherum ca 2000 bis 2500m hoch sind fahre ich teilweise Touren von ca.1500 bis 1900hm und für solche auffahrten finde ich Klickies doch viel Kraftschonender als Plattform!
> Und für die Abfahrt extra Plattform einzupacken ist mir doch zu ümständlich!
> Daher mein Dilämmer
> 
> MFG


Naja wenn du so schnell hochfährst, dass du auch noch die Pedale nach oben ziehen kannst...


----------



## Strider (23. Januar 2011)

ombre998 schrieb:


> hey jungs ich grüße euch,,
> 
> braucht jemand nen AM Rahmen in XL von 2010 und schwarz inkl. Dämpfer?
> Ist noch top in Schuss, keine 750 km gelaufen..
> ...



Den will bestimmt jeder, nachdem es allein hier im Forum min 25 mit gebrochener Sitzstrebe gibt. Ohne Garantie ist das dann gar nicht mehr lustig


----------



## Strider (23. Januar 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Natürlich, man kann sich auch bei einem Spaziergang verletzten. Allerdings ist das Verletzungsrisiko mit Clickies höher. Von Plattformpedalen kommt man immer runter.



Da wär ich mir nicht sicher. Ich fühle mich mit Clickies sicherer. Aber wie gesagt muss jeder selbst wissen und hängt natürlich auch vom Fahrstiel ab.


----------



## the.saint (23. Januar 2011)

Maxl30 schrieb:


> Meine überlegung wegen Klickies ist die, da ich in Österreich wohne und die Berge rundherum ca 2000 bis 2500m hoch sind fahre ich teilweise Touren von ca.1500 bis 1900hm und für solche auffahrten finde ich Klickies doch viel Kraftschonender als Plattform!
> Und für die Abfahrt extra Plattform einzupacken ist mir doch zu ümständlich!
> Daher mein Dilämmer
> 
> MFG



ob plattform oder klickies ist schlichtweg geschmacksache!

Um neue Fahrtechniken zu üben würde ich plattform pedale nehmen, aber ansonsten:

Nimm die Pedale mit denen du dich am wohlsten fühlst!! Im Zweifel sind das die Pedale, die du bisher gewohnt bist.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich eher CC mÃ¤Ãig unterwegs wÃ¤re und maximal S1 fahren wÃ¼rde, dann wÃ¤ren Clickies auch meine erste Wahl. Allerdings ist derzeit das einzige was mich bremst die Gravitation , insofern versuch ich alles mÃ¶gliche zu fahren. Desto schwieriger und steiler desto besser.

Ãberlege derzeit was ich noch an meinem Radl optimieren kÃ¶nnte. Die 350 Gramm die ich mir fÃ¼r 500â¬ durch leichtere LaufrÃ¤der sparen kÃ¶nnte sind es mir nicht wert.. 
Habe bisher nur nen anderen Lenker rangemacht und im FrÃ¼hling kommt ne frische Kette + nen FA fÃ¼rs Heck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## og.echnaton (26. Januar 2011)

ni hao,

ich habe ein nerve am 8.0 2010. 
Mein Problem: Der Fat Albert am Vorderrad knickt ploetzlich weg. Dies auch immer ohne Ankuendigung, also gutmuetig ist in diesem Fall etwas komplett anderes. Immer auf loserem Schotter. 

Jetzt frage ich mich ob das natuerlich an meinem Gewicht (ca. 92kg nackig), dem Fat Albert oder der Felgenbreite liegt. Luftdruck hat 2 bar also kann das eigentlich ausgeschlossen werden. Ist die Felge mit 19,6 mm nicht eigentlich zu schmal? Koennte natuerlich auch am Fahrstiel liegen....


----------



## Didjah (28. Januar 2011)

Also knickt nur kurz die Lauffläche zur Seite oder springt er dann auch einseitig von der Felge ab?


----------



## ombre998 (28. Januar 2011)

Strider schrieb:


> Den will bestimmt jeder, nachdem es allein hier im Forum min 25 mit gebrochener Sitzstrebe gibt. Ohne Garantie ist das dann gar nicht mehr lustig



o shit,, mich würde mal interessieren, wie das aussieht. gibts da bilder?

gruß


----------



## Strider (29. Januar 2011)

Jede Menge:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469790


----------



## og.echnaton (29. Januar 2011)

@dijah
Ich habe das Thema in den Laufrad Thread verfrachtet. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=504329

Der Reifen ist aber nicht abgesprungen..


----------



## DiscoDuDe (12. Februar 2011)

hey ho!

sry das ich den 2010er thread wieder rausbudle,

jedoch hätte ich eine frage!

Für die kommende Season suche in einen breiteren Lenker für mein AM 6.0. Sollte mindestes 720mm breit sein und der Rise sollte die 20mm wie beim orginal Lenker nicht überschreiten.

Hab mich jetzt eigentlich schon dum und deppat gesucht, aber keinen passenden Lenker gefunden. Die meisten sind dann Downhill-Lenker mit entsprechendem Gewicht.

Weiß jemand eine Alternative?

Danke!
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Februar 2011)

Hi,also ich hab das Nerve 8.0 und ein Torque FRX...und ich finde den BOOBAR der am Torque ist sehr bequem und nahezu ähnlich!kürzen kann man den ja einfach,wenn zu breit.


----------



## tane (13. Februar 2011)

boobar 780 achtung: der ist nicht sehr viel kürzbar, da sich die griffe nicht weit nach innen schieben lassen: mit sram matchmaker vielleicht auf 750, mit xt schaltern nur auf 760 kürzbar


----------



## DiscoDuDe (13. Februar 2011)

ok danke! 750 sind evtl zu lang wenns nicht mehr weiter kürzbar ist, aber man kann es ja ausprobieren lieber zu lang als zu kurz


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Februar 2011)

also in 740 gibts den..und als ich neue Griffe montiert habe waren Markierungen drauf...das du auf jeder Seite mind.30mm absägen kannst!ich weiß ja nicht ob er dir vom Gewischt her zusagt!

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...s/Truvativ-Boobar-Riserbar-Lenker::13198.html


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Februar 2011)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> hey ho!
> 
> sry das ich den 2010er thread wieder rausbudle,
> 
> ...



http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19920_Scandium-Bearbone-XC-OS-Rizer-Lenker-.html
5mm mehr rise und 1cm kürzer als von der gewünscht.. aber um exakt das zu finden was du suchst wirst du länger brauchen *G*


----------



## T!ll (13. Februar 2011)

Der hier entspricht doch weitestgehend den Anforderungen 
http://www.sixpack-racing.com/shop/....html&XTCsid=2e9336d2be9509f54b98b33884ba4d58


----------



## Barthi (13. Februar 2011)

Seehr gutes Gewicht:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...1-Riserbar-Lenker-2011-745mm-19mm::25410.html
oder
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ne-V1-Riserbar-Lenker-737mm-318mm::15021.html


----------



## xTr3Me (2. März 2011)

Irgendwann hatten wir das Thema schon aber jetzt finde ich es nicht mehr:
Ich brauch ne neue Kette. Nach dem Winter ist die alte komplett verrostet -.-

Worauf muss man beim Kauf achten? Kann man einfach die XTR nehmen und davon ausgehen, dass 
Shimano für seine Topserie gutes Material verwendet? 

Ach ja: bei mir ist der XT Umwerfer+XT Schaltwerk dran.


----------



## PiR4Te (2. März 2011)

Kauf dir einfach eine HG93 für 9-fach (XT Kette) gibts online ganz günstig.

Achso, die ist übrigens verzinkt und rostet nur seher sehr schwer.

Gruss


----------



## xTr3Me (2. März 2011)

hm also wenn man den userberichten vertraut reist die kette wohl recht gern... :C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacer999 (2. März 2011)

Na ja, gibts denn ne wirklich viel bessere Alternative? 

Gruß


----------



## xTr3Me (2. März 2011)

keine ahnung, das ist die frage?


----------



## erbchen (5. März 2011)

hi,

mit wieviel NM zieht ihr die Schrauben für den Dämpfer fest?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## boarder87 (5. März 2011)

M6 waren glaub 16-18Nm....
Wenn du die Zweilochmuttern in der Wippe hast...nimm lieber weniger, sonst kannst du mal ganz schnell 1 Monat ohne Fahrrad da stehen (eigene Erfahrung). Und bei Helicoil verwende ja keine Schraubensicherung, sonst kann es nochmal einen Monat ohne Fahrrad geben (...auch eigene Erfahrung)


----------



## erbchen (5. März 2011)

boarder87 schrieb:


> M6 waren glaub 16-18Nm....
> Wenn du die Zweilochmuttern in der Wippe hast...nimm lieber weniger, sonst kannst du mal ganz schnell 1 Monat ohne Fahrrad da stehen (eigene Erfahrung). Und bei Helicoil verwende ja keine Schraubensicherung, sonst kann es nochmal einen Monat ohne Fahrrad geben (...auch eigene Erfahrung)



Was meinste damit? Sorry steh auf dem Schlauch


----------



## boarder87 (6. März 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Was meinste damit? Sorry steh auf dem Schlauch



Die Schraube die den Dämpfer am Rahmen (unten) befestigt kannst du normal mit 16Nm anziehen.
Wie der Dämpfer an der Wippe befestigt wird, da gibt es zwei verschiedene Lösungen die im letzten Jahr überarbeitet wurden. Die ersten Modelle hatten noch in der Wippe ein Drahtgewindeeinsatz (Helicoil) http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/8/0/4/1/_/medium/helicoil.jpg?0 ,http://forum.grasscity.com/photopost/data/500/Helicoil.jpg
Wenn die Schraube eingeklebt ist, kann es passieren, dass beim Lösen der Schraube, der Drahgewindeeinsatz herausgedreht wird und deine Wippe, Schraube, und Gleitbuchsen sind kaputt.

Die überarbeitete Variante hat so eine versenkte Zweilochmutter oder wie auch immer die heissen http://666kb.com/i/anrn40cj92ag4iuv6.jpg

Hier würd ich dir raten mit Gefühl anzuziehen und dein Drehmmentschlüssel nicht gleich auf 16Nm zu stellen. Mir sind die Muttern auch schon bei 8 oder 9 gebrochen =((((

jetzt besser erklärt?


----------



## erbchen (6. März 2011)

Bei der Canyon Hotline sagte man mir 8-10 NM.

Kam mir etwas wenig vor deshalb fragte ich.

Danke für die Auskunft 

Gruß D


----------



## camirras (7. März 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Bei der Canyon Hotline sagte man mir 8-10 NM.
> 
> Kam mir etwas wenig vor deshalb fragte ich.
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Aussage erhalten (Canyon Kundenservice), dass es sich um M8 Schrauben handelt und diese mit 16 Nm angezogen werden sollen!


----------



## boarder87 (7. März 2011)

camirras schrieb:


> Ich habe die Aussage erhalten (Canyon Kundenservice), dass es sich um M8 Schrauben handelt und diese mit 16 Nm angezogen werden sollen!



Du hast natürlich recht, das sind M8 Schrauben!!! Sorry falls ich jemand verwirrt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camirras (7. März 2011)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht, das sind M8 Schrauben!!! Sorry falls ich jemand verwirrt habe



Das ist ja nicht tragisch, eher die verwirrenden Aussagen von Canyon bezüglich der Nm-Angaben. Zwischen 8 - 16 Nm ... mmmmh, sagen wir, ein kleiner Unterschied


----------



## xTr3Me (7. März 2011)

Steht das nicht alles in irgendeiner Anleitung? Irgendwo hab ich mal ein Papier gesehen, in dem die ganzen nötigen Drehmomente stehen.. 

Zur Not würde ich bei Canyon darauf pochen mal nen Ingenieur an die Strippe zu kriegen. Die sollten das ja innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden sagen können...


----------



## camirras (8. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Steht das nicht alles in irgendeiner Anleitung? Irgendwo hab ich mal ein Papier gesehen, in dem die ganzen nötigen Drehmomente stehen..
> 
> Zur Not würde ich bei Canyon darauf pochen mal nen Ingenieur an die Strippe zu kriegen. Die sollten das ja innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden sagen können...



Jupp, grad eben nicht  Ich kenn die Tabelle und es gibt auch die Online-Hilfen, auch zum Thema Dämpfer ausbauen, aber keine Info zu den Drehmomenten für den Dämpfer ... Deshalb Canyon kontaktiert.

Grüße


----------



## xTr3Me (8. März 2011)

Tja dann wie gesagt entweder versuchen nen Ingenieur zu sprechen oder einen Mitarbeiter aus der Werkstatt. Die wissen das noch am ehesten..

--

Bin derzeit am überlegen was ich an meinem Nerve AM 6.0 mal upgraden könnte  - bin am überlegen ob es sich überhaupt rentiert da weiter Geld zu investieren um es zB leichter zu kriegen. Ein Laufradsatz kostet locker 400, wenn man zumindest ein paar Gramm weniger mit sich rumfahren will, aber das macht keinen Sinn. 
Da ich noch keinen ordentlichen Sattel habe und einen alten Ritchey verwende, könnte ich mir mal den Gobi XM von Fizik antun. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem?


----------



## nadgrajin (8. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bin derzeit am überlegen was ich an meinem Nerve AM 6.0 mal upgraden könnte  - bin am überlegen ob es sich überhaupt rentiert da weiter Geld zu investieren um es zB leichter zu kriegen.



Ehrlich gesagt leichter machen ist im Endeffekt zu teuer. Upgraden kann man allerdings einiges bzw. besser an seine Bedürfnisse anpassen. So habe ich z.b. einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert, damit komme ich bei weitem besser klar als mit dem Original dran war. Die Frage wegen leichter machen stellt sich mir auch gar nicht da durch versenkbarer Sattelstütze, anderer Vorbau, andere Griffe und anderem Sattel eher Gewischt hinzugekommen ist.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. März 2011)

Ja gut von der Geo her passts jetzt eigentlich mit dem neuen Lenker. Also in der Hinsicht kann wird aus dem Rahmen nicht mehr herauszuholen sein. Ne Vario Sattelstütze hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Allerdings brauch ich die dann nur 2-4x pro Tour. Mal kurz absteigen ist eigentlich nicht so wild.. außerdem finde ich die Teile total überteuert und vom Gewicht her hauen die auch noch mal ordentlich rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mat2u (8. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bin derzeit am überlegen was ich an meinem Nerve AM 6.0 mal upgraden könnte  - bin am überlegen ob es sich überhaupt rentiert da weiter Geld zu investieren



Hallo,

mein AM 7 2010 habe ich um die SRAM Teile X7 Shifter, X9 Schaltwerk, SLX Kurbel, XT Umwerfer, Kette und Kassette erleichtert da mir die SRAM Schaltung nicht zusagte.
Mit einem 10-fach Schaltungsset von actionsports (309,- inkl. E-Typ Umwerfer) ist es nun leichter, moderner, sieht besser aus und hat nun ein 36er Ritzel an der Kassette.
Die ausgebauten Teile gegengerechnet war das nicht mal so teuer.
Den Rest werde ich so lassen.

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## chickedy (12. März 2011)

Ich habe auch den Vorbau gegen einen kürzteren (40mm) ausgetauscht, ist bequemer, besser bergab und schohnt die Hangelenke.
Ausserdem habe ich noch Ergon Griffe montiert und überlege ob ich den Carbonlenker nicht gegen einen aus Alu und mit mehr Rise austausche.
Da ich das AM 8 habe bin ich mit dem antrieb zufrieden.


----------



## Didjah (13. März 2011)

Also Canyon holt ja ein Testsieg nach dem andern...


----------



## Didjah (13. März 2011)

Kürzerer Vorbau- sitzt du dann nicht schon zu aufrecht/hecklastig?^^


----------



## chickedy (13. März 2011)

würde sagen, das ist geschmackssache.
mir gefällt es so wesentlich besser und wenn ich eine sportlichere posi brauche, senke ich die gabel ab.


----------



## camirras (16. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat irgendjemand am Nerve AM 2010, den RP23 gegen einen anderen Dämpfer getauscht? Wenn ja, gegen welchen und wie sind die Erfahrungen?

Danke!


----------



## T!ll (16. März 2011)

Habe die Luftkammer gegen die kleine getauscht, weil ich dauernd Durchschläge hatte trotzt gerade mal 10% Sag. Ist aber noch der gleiche Dämpfer. Jetzt geht's viel besser


----------



## xTr3Me (16. März 2011)

Interessant wÃ¤re der gleiche DÃ¤mpfer mit zusÃ¤tzlichem Lockout 
Bergauf hat man schon das GefÃ¼hl jede Menge Kraft zu verlieren.

Am Wochenende wird jetzt die Kasette gegen die XT Kasette getauscht. StandardmÃ¤Ãig ist beim 6.0 eine 13â¬ Kasette verbaut. Die neue fÃ¼r 40â¬ ist sogar 100g leichter. 
Ich hoffe die passt. Man muss ja nur auf 9fach und 11-34 achten oder?

Als Kette habe ich auch die HG93 dazu genommen. Scheinbar gibt es wirklich keine Alternativen.


----------



## boarder87 (16. März 2011)

zum Thema XT Kassette...vor einiger Zeit hatte ich auch den Gedanken, die Kassette des AM7 zu ersetzen.
Verbaut sind ja Stahlritzel ohne Alu-Spider. Dann kam mir die Frage, dass in dem Fall eigentlich auch ein Freilauf aus Stahl montiert sein sollte...und dann die XT Kassette zu verbauen wär ja nicht so geeignet. Mir wurde mal gesagt, Stahlritzel auf Stahl-Freilauf, Aluritzel auf Alu-Freilauf.
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## xTr3Me (16. März 2011)

Stahl+Alu gibt ne Elektrolyse. Wenn der Freilauf aus Stahl ist und die XT Kasette aus Alu dann hab ich jetzt wohl ein Problem. Hm.
Ansonsten hab ich keine Ahnung von der ganzen Thematik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder87 (16. März 2011)

die XT Kassette hier hat den Alu Spider auf den (6?!) großen Ritzeln.

Wär jetzt wirklich mal interessant aus was der Freilauf ist? Hat das schonmal jemand gecheckt?


----------



## Didjah (17. März 2011)

That´s relevant to my interest^^


----------



## erbchen (17. März 2011)

Hi,

kann man die DTSwiss X1800 so wie sie sind (mit blauem Felgenband)
tubless fahren, mit Milch versteht sich.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## napstarr (18. März 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann man die DTSwiss X1800 so wie sie sind (mit blauem Felgenband)
> tubless fahren, mit Milch versteht sich.
> ...



Nein, es gibt hierfür extra einen Tubeless-Kit von DTSwiss.
Das blaue Band ist kein Dichtband.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. März 2011)

Zwecks Austausch der Kassette gegen einen XT-Kassette habe ich mal Canyon angeschrieben. Sobald ich mehr weiß lass ich euch das wissen.


----------



## xTr3Me (18. März 2011)

Canyon meinte die Elektrolyse tritt in der Praxis nicht auf. Also man kann die Alu-Kassette ohne Probleme auf den Stahlfreilauf montieren. Es wurde noch empfohlen etwas Fett auf die Kontaktstelle vor der Montage aufzubringen.


----------



## PiR4Te (18. März 2011)

Ich bezweifle, dass der Freilauf aus stahl ist, eher Alu Eloxiert. Bei meinem Hinterrad sind einige stellen am Freilauf blank, sieht eindeutig aus wie Alu. 

Gruss


----------



## xTr3Me (18. März 2011)

Naja dann hätte der Canyon Mitarbeiter geschrieben, dass es sich um einen Alu Freilauf handelt?  Egal. In jedem Fall bin ich abgesichert, falls mir das teil wegrostet


----------



## aelx (19. März 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> mit wieviel NM zieht ihr die Schrauben für den Dämpfer fest?
> 
> Gruß Daniel



Wenn du Details brauchst kann ich dir die Explosionszeichnung des 2010 Hinterbaus geben, da stehen die Drehmomente drinn. Schreib mich einfach an.
Weiß nicht ob Canyon die hier im Forum gepostet sehen will daher erstmal so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mltirol (23. März 2011)

Ich versuchs mal hier...   Kann mir jemand helfen? möchte eine *Rock Shox Reverb am Nerve AM Größe L m**ontieren und weis nicht welche Länge die richtige ist. Ich bin 185 groß und fahren die original Sattelstütze fast am ausgefhrenen Limit*. Hab aber bedenken das die 420mm nicht ganz rein passt in den Ramen.    währe super wenn mir da einer helfen könnte DANKE schon mal​


----------



## Julian0o (23. März 2011)

Dann auf jeden Fall die 420mm Version!


----------



## Strider (23. März 2011)

In ienem anderen Thread gibt es die genauen Maße. Da kannst du dann einfach checken wie das bei dir aussieht. Mit der langen kannst du ja aber im grunde nichts falsch machen ausser zuviel gewicht rumschleppen, weit genug versenken lässt Sie sich im AM ja locker.


----------



## camirras (24. März 2011)

mltirol schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal hier...   Kann mir jemand helfen? möchte eine *Rock Shox Reverb am Nerve AM Größe L m**ontieren und weis nicht welche Länge die richtige ist. Ich bin 185 groß und fahren die original Sattelstütze fast am ausgefhrenen Limit*. Hab aber bedenken das die 420mm nicht ganz rein passt in den Ramen.    währe super wenn mir da einer helfen könnte DANKE schon mal​



Ich bin 188 groß und SL 88, fahre das AM auch in L und habe auch gleich die Sattelstütze in die 420er Version getauscht - eine normale, keine Reverb - und selbst die normale kann ich komplett versenken. Also in jedem Fall die 420er Reverb, besser für dich und deinen Rahmen!

Grüße


----------



## psyeuder (28. März 2011)

camirras schrieb:


> Ich bin 188 groß und SL 88, fahre das AM auch in L und habe auch gleich die Sattelstütze in die 420er Version getauscht - eine normale, keine Reverb - und selbst die normale kann ich komplett versenken. Also in jedem Fall die 420er Reverb, besser für dich und deinen Rahmen!
> 
> Grüße



meiner meinung nach sollte die entscheidung ob die 380er ausreicht nicht anhand der körpergröße oder SL gefallen werden. Pedale, Schuhe, Hose, Messfehler... .Einfach anhand der bestehenden Stütze messen und dann entscheiden. 
ich bin 1,86 und will mir auch eine reverb für mein 2010er AM L holen. 
Fahre die Original P6 (350mm version) bis max. "10" draussen. bin nach groben messen zu schluss gekommen, dass die 380er locker  reichen wird. Denn die mindest versenkung von 8cm erreiche ich locker.  (es werden ca. 12cm werden) -> es wird die 380. die paar Gramm, im vergleich zur  420er, spar ich mir.


----------



## mltirol (29. März 2011)

also zuerst einmal allen DANKE für die Ansätze und Infos...   Ich hab mich jetzt für die 420 entschieden und kann es kaum erwarten sie auszuprobieren...   die 420 weil ich bei der original Sattelstütze schon auf Stufe 12 fahre und ich einfach ein besseres Gefühl dabei habe wenn noch etwas Spielraum übrig ist...  

DANKE noch mal!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (29. März 2011)

So, hab jetzt gerade die Kassette gewechselt, das war ein ziemliches Gefummel. Am besten gehts wenn man den Shimanoadapter auf nen Schraubstock spannt und dann das Laufrad in horizontaler Lage drauf legt. Dann kniet man sich hin und dreht die Kassette mit einer Kettenpeitsche. Ich hoffe die HG93 rostet mir nicht mehr weg. Durch die XT Kassette habe ich mir außerdem 100g gespart, jetzt bin ich doppelt so schnell xD!


----------



## jaamaa (30. März 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Habe die Luftkammer gegen die kleine getauscht, weil ich dauernd Durchschläge hatte trotzt gerade mal 10% Sag. Ist aber noch der gleiche Dämpfer. Jetzt geht's viel besser



Häng mit dem Lesen etwas hinterher... deshalb erst jetzt gesehen.
Wie ist denn jetzt das Verhalten des Dämpfers? Arbeitet er jetzt mehr im mittleren Bereich?

Hatte auch schon überlegt da was zu verändern, also das Kammervolumen zu verkleinern, allerdings durch einlegen eines Plastikstreifens.


----------



## xTr3Me (30. März 2011)

Wie handhabt ihr das eigentlich mit dem Wegsacken der Gabel bei steilen Abfahrten mit Stufen? Ich hab komm da immer mit dem Gewicht zu weit nach vorne.. :C


----------



## jaamaa (30. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie handhabt ihr das eigentlich mit dem Wegsacken der Gabel bei steilen Abfahrten mit Stufen? Ich hab komm da immer mit dem Gewicht zu weit nach vorne.. :C



Sattel runter und Arme lang... dann geht's schon


----------



## xTr3Me (31. März 2011)

Klar, das mache ich auch, aber ab einer gewissen Steigung, reicht das nicht mehr aus. Es gibt hier in der Nähe so eine Schlüsselstelle, da ist das Körpergewicht eher vor der Vorderachse. Dann sind noch ca 20-35cm hohe Stufen eingebaut, dabei sackt die Gabel dann richtig weg und man verliert das Gleichgewicht. Konnte die Stelle bisher nie richtig fahren :C


----------



## PiR4Te (31. März 2011)

Bremse auf ... und vorsichtig rollen lassen

Gruss


----------



## Strider (31. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Klar, das mache ich auch, aber ab einer gewissen Steigung, reicht das nicht mehr aus. Es gibt hier in der Nähe so eine Schlüsselstelle, da ist das Körpergewicht eher vor der Vorderachse. Dann sind noch ca 20-35cm hohe Stufen eingebaut, dabei sackt die Gabel dann richtig weg und man verliert das Gleichgewicht. Konnte die Stelle bisher nie richtig fahren :C



Körpergewicht vor der Vorderachse? Also schieb einfach mal deinen Hintern so weit nach hinten, dass du spürst wie dein Hinterrad an deiner Hose schrabbelt... dann geht so einiges


----------



## xTr3Me (31. März 2011)

Das ist ja das Problem, der Hintern sitzt schon auf und ich hab trotzdem Angst nach vorne umzukippen xD - also die Stelle ist _wirklich_ steil


----------



## T!ll (31. März 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wie ist denn jetzt das Verhalten des Dämpfers? Arbeitet er jetzt mehr im mittleren Bereich?
> 
> Hatte auch schon überlegt da was zu verändern, also das Kammervolumen zu verkleinern, allerdings durch einlegen eines Plastikstreifens.



Hat sich sehr zum positiven gebessert, mit der kleinen Kammer hat man, wie du vermutest, mehr Federweg im mittleren Bereich. Das heißt, der Dämpfer sackt nicht mehr so schnell weg, wie beispielsweise in Anliegern oder beim Abdrücken an Sprüngen oder zum Bunnyhop. Außerdem hat man "nach hinten raus" mehr Reserven, sprich man ist nicht dauernd am Federwegslimit unterwegs.
Ich fahre jetzt mit deutlich mehr Sag als vorher, habe aber trotzdem kaum noch Durchschläge. 
Probiers mal aus, bringt einiges.
Das mit den Plastikstreifen habe ich auch probiert, man erreicht prinzipiell einen ähnlichen Effekt und kann dabei noch eher variieren, was die Progression angeht. Da ich aber eh noch eine kleine Kammer übrig hatte und es so jetzt wunderbar funktioniert, bleibt die erstmal drauf 

Mit der großen Luftkammer hatte ich manchmal das Problem, dass der Hinterbau bei Durchschlägen ans Sitzrohr schlägt, kennt das sonst noch wer?


----------



## LeonF (31. März 2011)

Vielleicht mal mit der Lowspeed-druckstufe rumspielen?

Edit: Ach mist, zu spät, hat sich auf die absackende Gabel bezogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (31. März 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal mit der Lowspeed-druckstufe rumspielen?
> 
> Edit: Ach mist, zu spät, hat sich auf die absackende Gabel bezogen...



Meinst du den Drehhebel der eigentlich als Lockout für die Gabel gedacht ist?


----------



## LeonF (31. März 2011)

Nein... ?
Die Lowspeed-Druckstufe. (der Ring am rechten gabelholm, wo "Lowspeed" oder so draufsteht)


----------



## jaamaa (1. April 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hat sich sehr zum positiven gebessert,



Gut, ich hab's dann mal heute gemacht. Kammer durch einlegen eines Kunststoffstreifens verkleinert, noch 2ml Öl dazu und eingebaut. Erste Probefahrt (Straße/Bordstein) lässt Positives vermuten. Fahre jetzt nur noch mit 165 anstatt 185 psi Druck bei 35% SAG und die Endprogression ist wesentlich stärker.
Werde das nun morgen mal ausgiebig testen und berichten.
VG j


----------



## erbchen (1. April 2011)

hi,

kannste mal ein Bild von deinem Kunststoffring hier einstellen und wo du ihn her hast?
Bin da sehr interessiert!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Spacer999 (1. April 2011)

dito!


----------



## jaamaa (1. April 2011)

Habe das hier genommen. Hat man ja normalerweise so rumliegen...







Größe war so ca. 130 mm x 34 mm und 1mm stark

Und hier der passende Thread dazu * Fox DHX Air Tuning für mehr mittleren Federweg  *


----------



## T!ll (1. April 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Nein... ?
> Die Lowspeed-Druckstufe. (der Ring am rechten gabelholm, wo "Lowspeed" oder so draufsteht)



die Talas RL hat den Ring nicht!


----------



## xTr3Me (1. April 2011)

Richtig! :X

Mal ne Frage hier im Rahmen des Nerve AM Stammtischs: 

Hat jemand mal das Nicolai Helius AM gefahren?Mich würde mal rein Interesse halber interessieren, wie sich das im Vergleich zum Nerve AM fährt, deswegen frage ich auch hier 
Im Nicolaiforum selbst brauch ich da ja nicht fragen, ich glaube da ist es ähnlich wie bei der Liteville Fanboygemeinde


----------



## T!ll (1. April 2011)

Gefahren noch nicht, denke aber dass das Helius AC eher mit dem Nerve vergleichbar ist, das Helius AM geht ja doch eher in Richtung Enduro. Sehr geiler Rahmen, wenn nur der Preis nicht wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (1. April 2011)

Ja stimmt, eigentlich ist das eher ein Enduro. Also so wie ich das sehe, ist das wirklich ein sehr guter Rahmen. Ich habe schon aufbauten gesehen, die mich wirklich umhauen. Sehr genial, teils sogar mit <12kg Gewicht und dabei problemlos im Bikepark einsetzbar. Allerdings zahlt man sich da auch dumm und deppert 
Ein Aufbau <13kg wäre schon ein Traum bei 160/160mm. Angeblich wippt der Rahmen selbst im Wiegetritt nicht. Das werde ich mal testen müssen. Kanns mir eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen. 
Rein interessehalber suche ich nach dem ultimativen Allrounder, also perfekte Uphilltauglichkeit bei Bikeparktauglichkeit.


----------



## LeonF (1. April 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> die Talas RL hat den Ring nicht!



Oh ja stimmt. Da fehlt ein Buchstabe 
Übersehen. Tschuldigung...


----------



## T!ll (1. April 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber suche ich nach dem ultimativen Allrounder, also perfekte Uphilltauglichkeit bei Bikeparktauglichkeit.


Same here  Dem käme das Helius schon recht nahe. 
Wobei ich mit dem Nerve diesbezüglich sehr zufrieden bin, ist halt nur die Frage wie haltbar der Rahmen langfristig ist. Mit Geometrie und Federweg bin ich top zufrieden. Mein Traum ist ein Bikeparktauglicher Rahmen mit nicht mehr als 150mm Federweg, unter 14kg komplett.
Leon, wieso entschuldigung, ist doch kein Problem


----------



## xTr3Me (1. April 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man das auf 150mm beschränken kann. Die 32er Talas ist ja wohl laut Meinungen und Tests eine der besten Gabeln, ich selbst bring die aber sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen. Ich habe sie jetzt so eingstellt, dass sie nicht bei jeder Kleinigkeit gleich losbricht, aber ich denk Federweg trotzdem gut ausnutze, mit ein bisl Reserve. Mich stört, dass sie beim bergabfahren auf technischen, steilen Abfahrten zu sehr wegsackt. Außerdem fahre ich manchmal mit 40% SAG rum, obwohl sie auf ca 20% eingestellt ist. Manchmal federt sich zB nach dem Bremsen einfach nicht mehr richtig aus. Die Zugstufe ist bereits so stark eingestellt, dass mir der Lenker nicht entgegen schlägt. 
Auf recht ruppigem Gelände kommt die Gabel auch bei ca 15kmh an ihre Grenzen. Eigentlich schade. Der Hinterbau macht so viel mehr mit :X


----------



## LeonF (1. April 2011)

Also mich stört der Hinterbau teilweise mehr als die Gabel...
Vor allem bei Drops (und auch beim Bunnyhop ) ist er trotz richtigem sag kurz vorm Durschlagen...


----------



## erbchen (3. April 2011)

Hallo Männers,

ich hab noch ne Lefty zuhause und würde die gerne mal an mein Nerve AM
bauen.
Laufräder sind vorhanden, Vorbau auch. Mir fehtl nur ein 1,5Zoll zu 1,1/8 Steuerrohr....

Kann mir einer nen Tipp geben oder kennt jemanden der das schon gemacht hat?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (3. April 2011)

Ne Lefty am AM? Kann dir zwar nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich frage mich ob das wirklich Sinn macht. Außerdem muss so ein Rahmen doch für eine Lefty zugelassen/ausgelegt sein? Evtl. mal beim Hersteller nachfragen!


----------



## jaamaa (3. April 2011)

Erster Erfahrunsbericht 'RP23 mit verkleinerter Luftkammer'.

Bin gestern mit dem modif. Dämpfer gefahren. War dann in voller Montur und 3l Trinkrucksack doch etwas zu viel SAG, bestimmt 40%. Werde noch 5psi auf 170psi nachpumpen Hatte aber keine Pumpe um das zu korrigieren. Muß ich nochmal testen. 
Was man aber auf jeden Fall sagen kann, der Hinterbau arbeitet wie vorher, evtl geringfügig straffer und zum Ende hat man wesentlich mehr Reserven. Ich schätze mal das trotz zu wenig Druck am Ende bei gleicher Fahrweise noch 5-6mm mehr übrig bleiben als vorher, also locker 10%.

Gefällt mir so wesentlich besser


----------



## Barthi (4. April 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Also mich stört der Hinterbau teilweise mehr als die Gabel...
> Vor allem bei Drops (und auch beim Bunnyhop ) ist er trotz richtigem sag kurz vorm Durschlagen...



Aber empfohlen ist doch immer, dass man 95% des Federweges ausnutzt...


----------



## LeonF (4. April 2011)

Barthi schrieb:


> Aber empfohlen ist doch immer, dass man 95% des Federweges ausnutzt...



Das sind aber mehr als 95 prozent... 
Aber vor Allem harmonieren Gabel und Dämpfer halt nicht so richtig...


----------



## mat2u (4. April 2011)

30 Gang am AM 7. Jetzt hat es endlich genug Zähne 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Daseca (4. April 2011)

Hallo ich hab da ma ne kleine Frage. Hatte die ganze Zeit so 10 Bar auf meinem RP23 bei ca. 85 KG Körpergewicht (mit Klamotten und Rucksack ca.92KG). Nach ca. 300 KM lief Fluid aus. Hab ihn eingeschickt und nach 3 Wochen gewartet + repariert wieder bekommen. Jetzt muss ich den Dämpfer mit mind. 15 Bar eher 16 Bar fahren das er sich wie vorher fahren lässt. Canyon sagt ist normal der Druck bei meinem Gewicht.

Was denkt ihr was das sein kann?Wieviel habt ihr drauf bei welchem Gewicht?

gruß


----------



## T!ll (4. April 2011)

Meins hat 12 Gänge weniger ;-)


----------



## xTr3Me (4. April 2011)

bei ca 83kg gewicht mit ausrüstung habe ich auch um die 16 bar und das ist relativ hart eingestellt, also das ist normal


----------



## camirras (4. April 2011)

Daseca schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab da ma ne kleine Frage. Hatte die ganze Zeit so 10 Bar auf meinem RP23 bei ca. 85 KG Körpergewicht (mit Klamotten und Rucksack ca.92KG). Nach ca. 300 KM lief Fluid aus. Hab ihn eingeschickt und nach 3 Wochen gewartet + repariert wieder bekommen. Jetzt muss ich den Dämpfer mit mind. 15 Bar eher 16 Bar fahren das er sich wie vorher fahren lässt. Canyon sagt ist normal der Druck bei meinem Gewicht.
> 
> Was denkt ihr was das sein kann?Wieviel habt ihr drauf bei welchem Gewicht?
> 
> gruß



Jupp, gleiches Phänomen - Dämpfer war undicht, eingeschickt, zurück, viel mehr Druck nötig, um den gleichen SAG zu fahren, bzw. um noch "Reserven" zu haben 

Aber stört net, fand den RP23 vorm Service eher "bockig" - arbeitet jetzt sensibler und für mich somit besser! Passt!


----------



## Strider (5. April 2011)

Der Druck ist normal.
Meins hat auch nur 18 Gänge... reicht völlig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (5. April 2011)

Daseca schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr was das sein kann?Wieviel habt ihr drauf bei welchem Gewicht?



Hier sind ein paar Daten eingetragen, evtl. hilft es dir weiter.

* Nerve AM 2009 Fahrwerk Setup  *


----------



## erbchen (5. April 2011)

Hi,

ich hab wieder mal 2 Fragen.

1. Ich möchte das große Kettenblatt (42) entfernen. Grund: Ich hab schon diverse male mit aufgesetzt und nutzen tue ichs höchstens auf der Straße bergab...

Dafür möchte ich einen Kettenblattschutz montieren.

Welchen sollte ich kaufen und welchen Durchmesser sollte er haben?
Muss ich an irgendwelche Kleinteile denken?

2. Ich werde mir nach langem überlegen das Remotekit für die KS 950i kaufen. Grund: Ist doch ne praktische Sache.

Um das Kabel am Unterrohr zu befestigen gibt es ja von Canyon diese Satelliten?

Gibts da auch andere Kleinteile die ich verwenden kann?

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?

Danke Gruß Daniel


----------



## Deleted 168318 (5. April 2011)

Hey

Ein Freund von mit hat einen Race Face montiert, ich glaube es ist dieses Modell http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14760_Kettenblattschutzring---Bash-Rings-4-Arm-.html
Das Teil hält ziemlich viel aus was ich bei seinem Fahrstiel sehe!
Ich hab an meinem Bike ne Hammerschmidt oben, freiraum genug!
Die KS ist schon eine feine Sache
MFG Maxl


----------



## T!ll (5. April 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Welchen sollte ich kaufen und welchen Durchmesser sollte er haben?
> Muss ich an irgendwelche Kleinteile denken?


Im Prinzip passt jeder Bashguard. Wenn du einen für 32 Zähne montierst, hast du maximale Bodenfreiheit. Dann kannst du allerdings kein größeres Blatt mehr fahren, mir persönlich reichts aus.
Achja, eventuell brauchst du längere Kettenblattschrauben.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. April 2011)

Nen Bashguard überlege ich mir auch schon seit längerem. Bei einigen  Absätzen wäre etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit durchaus ne coole Sache. 

Allerdings habe ich ein anderes Problem: ich habe mir einen Sigma  2209MHR Fahradcomputer gekauft. Der hat einen Trittfrequenzzähler im  Lieferumfang, aber leider finde ich keinen Platz um den Magneten an der  Kurbel anzubringen, denn zwischen der Kurbel und der Sitzstrebe(?) ist  nicht genug Platz dafür 
Hat da jemand eine Lösung gefunden? Der 2209MHR ist ja relativ verbreitet.

Falls sich jemand fragt warum ich das brauche: Fürs GA1 Training ist das durchaus sehr nützlich


----------



## jaamaa (5. April 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> Welchen sollte ich kaufen und welchen Durchmesser sollte er haben?
> Muss ich an irgendwelche Kleinteile denken?



Kaufen solltest du das was dir gefällt , Durchmesser halt passend zum großen Kettenblatt und an Kleinteilen längere Kettenblattschrauben. Bei der RaceFace könnten evtl auch die Orginalschrauben passen. Ist ja sehr dünn.

Ich habe bei mir nur das 32er Blatt gegen ein 36er ausgetauscht. Hatte vorher die Übersetzung ausgerechnet, die ich vorher bei 3-fach höchstens gebraucht habe und das dann auf 2-fach umgerechnet. 32-11 wär mir dann doch zu viel Gekurbel  gewesen.


----------



## erbchen (5. April 2011)

Hi,

ich hab ein Kettenblattschutz gekauft.

Von NC-17 schwarz. Das Remotekit ebenso.

Der Kenntenblattschutz ist für bis zu 34 Zähne. Ich hoffe das langt mir auch in Zukunft.
Es ist wohl nicht das leichteste Teil macht aber nen robusten Eindruck.

Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch die Canyonbefestigungsteile für die Unterseite des Oberrohres.

Gibts da ne Alternative von nem anderen Hersteller?
Habt ihr Fotos wie die Leitung bei euch verlegt ist?
Würde das gerne mal sehen.

Danke für die Hilfe 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Deleted 168318 (5. April 2011)

Hy

Schreib doch Canyon an hab ich auch so gemacht! Binnen einer Woche haben die mir die Sateliten kostenlos zugeschickt!

MFG
Markus


----------



## Stefan_78 (5. April 2011)

hier :






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacer999 (5. April 2011)

Ich glaub er meinte nen Bild davon wie das ganze verbaut ausschaut


----------



## erbchen (6. April 2011)

Hi Stefan,

danke für deine Mühe. Die Satelitten kenn ich. Habe die Postings vorher schon gelesen.

Ich würde gerne sehen wie ihr das Kabel am Rahmen, an der Sattelstütze und die Halterung am Lenker verbaut habt.

Bei mir gehts am Lenke doch recht eng zu...

Wenn alles klappt besuche ich den Till (wir veranstalten quasi das erste Bundesweite und Markenoffene Canyon Nerve AM treffen) nächste Woche in Koblenz und nehme dann die Satelliten mit. Solange nutze ich Kabelbinder.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Stefan_78 (6. April 2011)

Ok,also ich hab das Kabel der Reverb links unter das Oberrohr gelegt....dann quer gelegt so das es auf der rechten Lenker Seite raus kommt...da ich den Hebel Links neben der Schaltung habe (siehe Foto in meinem Album)....find ich so bequemer und nicht so präsent am Lenker.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. April 2011)

Hab mal wieder 2 Fragen in die Runde:

Hat jemand mal nach einem passenden Set aus Flaschenhalter und Flasche Ausschau gehalten? Irgendwas um die 0,7L wäre schon praktisch, außerdem hätte ich gerne eine metallene Flasche. Die Plastikflasche ist, so wie sie schmeckt, wahrscheinlich nicht gerade sehr gesund 

Außerdem:
Kann man die Gabel "schmieren" ohne sie gleich auseinander zu nehmen? In einer aktuellen Bikebravo wurde gezeigt, wie man die Gabel mittels 10W Gabelöl und einer Spritze schmiert. Dabei führt man die Spritze zwischen Tauchrohr und Dichtring in die Gabel ein.. 
Hätte dabei aber ein schlechtes Gefühl. Ich denke da verkratzt man sich doch das Tauchrohr und die Dichtringe stecken das bestimmt nicht ohne weiteres weg, oder?


----------



## erbchen (7. April 2011)

Hi

erstmal Danke für die Tipps.

Ich hab ne Trinkblase gekauft. War die letzten Touren aber mit ner 08/15 Plaste Apfelschorlenflasche unterwegs. Die war im Rucksack. Ich hab sie immer raus geholt. Nicht so schön wenn andere dann warten müssen.

Flaschen halter finde ich nicht gut, da diese nur rum klabbern...

Kauf ne Trinkblase ist die beste Lösung nach meiner Erfahrung!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## xTr3Me (7. April 2011)

Hm naja ein gummierter Flaschenhalter in Kombination mit ner Aluflasche sollte nicht klappern. Trinkblase .. davon bin ich nicht so überzeugt. Da trinkt man auch wieder aus einem gesundheitlich bedenklichem Medium und außerdem ist das Auswaschen auch recht aufwendig. Eine Trinkflasche kann ich einfach in die Spülmaschine stellen und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (7. April 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Trinkblase .. davon bin ich nicht so überzeugt. Da trinkt man auch wieder aus einem gesundheitlich bedenklichem Medium und außerdem ist das Auswaschen auch recht aufwendig.



Hmm, also ich weiß jetzt nicht daran aufwendig ist. Ich Spül die Blase einmal mit Wasser durch, danach kommt Warm/Heißes Wasser rein und 1-2 Gebissreiniger. Schlauch und Mundstück sind ebenfalls in der Trinkblase. Das lasse ich einwirken und Spül es wieder aus, Aufwand ca 5 min.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. April 2011)

Ich bin faul  - außerdem müsste ich mir dann auch noch einen entsprechenden Rucksack kaufen, der eine Trinkblase aufnehmen kann. 

Also ich suche echt nur eine Trinkflasche die nicht nach Plastik schmeckt..


----------



## nadgrajin (7. April 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich bin faul  - außerdem müsste ich mir dann auch noch einen entsprechenden Rucksack kaufen, der eine Trinkblase aufnehmen kann.


Bei meinem Rucksack war die Blase dabei...



> Also ich suche echt nur eine Trinkflasche die nicht nach Plastik schmeckt..


Eigentlich alle vom Camelbak zumindest finde ich nicht das eine davon nach Plastik schmeckt.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. April 2011)

Die von Camelbak schauen schon mal nicht schlecht aus. Ist aber wohl von der Reinigung nicht ideal, dieser dünne Trinkschlauch muss wohl aufwendig gereinigt werden. Wenigstens sind die Flaschen ohne Bisphenol A. Mal sehen was sich sonst so finden lässt.


----------



## nadgrajin (7. April 2011)

Die mit dem Schlauch hab ich nicht, daher k.a. ich hab 2 von denen hier, die lassen sich recht einfach zerlegen.


----------



## LeonF (7. April 2011)

Mach dir mal nicht in die hose, xTr3Me! 
Hochwertige Trinkblasen sollten echt kein Problem darstellen...
und wenn du echt zu faul bist, um die Blase auszuleeren, einmal durchzuspülen und dann trocknen zu lassen , dann kann man die Blase zur Not auch mal komplett ohne Problem ne Woche befüllt (mit Leitungswasser natürlich...) stehen lassen... 
Und für den Schlauch (wenn dir das sorgen bereitet, sollte es aber nicht) kann man sich auch Reinigungsbürsten kaufen.


----------



## jaamaa (7. April 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder 2 Fragen in die Runde:
> Kann man die Gabel "schmieren" ohne sie gleich auseinander zu nehmen?



Ich habe es jetzt 2 Jahre mit Öl und Brunox gemacht...alles Mist! 

Versuch mal das hier: Bike vor dem Fahren über Nacht oder auch nur für ein paar Stunden umdrehen und es flutscht 1a


----------



## Strider (7. April 2011)

Metallflasche ist schei... Da man die nicht zusammendrücken kann, kannst du nur total langsam dran nuckeln, da kommt nie genug raus.


----------



## 2slow4U (7. April 2011)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Die mit dem Schlauch hab ich nicht, daher k.a. ich hab 2 von denen hier, die lassen sich recht einfach zerlegen.



So eine hab ich auch und finde die wesentlich besser als die herkömmlichen Trinkflaschen - absolut dicht, trotzdem besserer Durchfluss und absolut geschmacksneutral.
Eine 2 Liter Trinkblase (Deuter) nehm ich auf grössere Touren trotzdem noch mit, denn 0,75 l sind doch schnell weggenuckelt. 
Ich spül die Blase dann nachher mit Leitungswasser aus und lagere sie im Gefrierfach, ferdich.


----------



## KHB (8. April 2011)

Hallo xTr3Me,

Zu Deiner Frage bezüglich Trinkflasche und Halterung.
Ich habe dieTrinkflaschen von Canyon in schwarz und weiß. War zunächst auch skeptisch, wurde allerdings angenehm überrascht da nach meinem Empfinden die Flaschen wirklich geruchs-und geschmacksneutral sind. Als Flaschenhalter habe ich an meinem Bike einen Carbonhalter von Elite. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Selbst bei extremen Rüttelpisten sitzen die Flaschen fest ohne irgendwelche Klappergeräusche zu verursachen. Der Zugriff auf die Flasche geht ebenfalls sehr gut.
Gruß,
KHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (14. April 2011)

2slow4U schrieb:


> Ich spül die Blase dann nachher mit Leitungswasser aus und lagere sie im Gefrierfach, ferdich.



Wieso ins Gefrierfach- was bewirkt das? Und kann das nicht dazu führen dass die Blase en Riss bekommt?

Hab ne 3L Camelback-Blase und frage mich auch wie ich die am einfachsten Keimfrei halte!


----------



## xTr3Me (14. April 2011)

2slow4U schrieb:


> So eine hab ich auch und finde die wesentlich besser als die herkömmlichen Trinkflaschen - absolut dicht, trotzdem besserer Durchfluss und absolut geschmacksneutral.
> Eine 2 Liter Trinkblase (Deuter) nehm ich auf grössere Touren trotzdem noch mit, denn 0,75 l sind doch schnell weggenuckelt.
> Ich spül die Blase dann nachher mit Leitungswasser aus und lagere sie im Gefrierfach, ferdich.



Hatten Thread aus den Augen verloren, war dick im Prüfungsstress.

Die Podium von Camelbak hatte ich mir letztendlich gekauft und hatte sie jetzt schon auf mehreren Touren im Einsatz. Neu hat sie etwas gemuffelt. 1x in die Spülmaschine und danach noch mal von Hand gereinigt, danach war sie absolut geschmacks- und geruchsneutral. Top Teil 
Verarbeitung passt natürlich auch und man kriegt das Wasser sehr schnell raus.

---

Bzgl der Gabelproblematik: Das mit dem das Bike auf den Kopf stellen habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, werde das morgen mal austesten


----------



## jaamaa (14. April 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bzgl der Gabelproblematik: Das mit dem das Bike auf den Kopf stellen habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, werde das morgen mal austesten



 Das bringt es wirklich. Ich denke nur nicht immer daran. So'n kleiner Aufkleber mit der Aufschrift 'Vor Gebrauch umdrehen' wäre nicht schlecht .


----------



## xTr3Me (14. April 2011)

Muss man das dann jedes mal machen? Das wäre ja auch etwas blöd. Habe ja mal ne Mail bzgl der Problematik an Canyon geschickt. Das war vor etwa einer Woche, bisher keine Antwort.


----------



## T!ll (14. April 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> So'n kleiner Aufkleber mit der Aufschrift 'Vor Gebrauch umdrehen, *nach Umdrehen nicht mehr gebrauchen*' wäre nicht schlecht .


----------



## xTr3Me (14. April 2011)

Till hast du keine Probleme mit der Gabel?


----------



## T!ll (14. April 2011)

Fahre die RS Sektor, keine Probleme


----------



## Stefan_78 (14. April 2011)

ziehe meinen Beitrag zurück


----------



## sugarbiker (15. April 2011)

Didjah schrieb:


> Wieso ins Gefrierfach- was bewirkt das? Und kann das nicht dazu führen dass die Blase en Riss bekommt?
> 
> Hab ne 3L Camelback-Blase und frage mich auch wie ich die am einfachsten Keimfrei halte!




das mit der Trinkblasen-Lagerung im Gefrierfach mach ich jetzt schon seit über 6 Jahren, hält das ganze weitgehend keimfrei (Mundventil ordentlich wasserfrei machen !!!), alle zwei Jahre Kaufe ich dann eine neue. 
Wird jedes Wochenende auch im Winter benutzt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadgrajin (15. April 2011)

Im Notfall vor der nächsten Ausfahrt(sofern man weiß wann) morgens aus dem Gefrier-Fach holen, 1-2 Gebissreiniger rein und dann ist die auch wieder keimfrei wenn man fahren will.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. April 2011)

Canyon hat mir mittlerweile zu den Problemen mit der Gabel geantwortet. Es war wohl eher eine Standardmail. Das ich die Wartung bzw. den Service der Gabel erst im November habe machen lassen ist wohl egal, denn es wurde empfohlen die Gabel von einer autorisierten Werkstatt machen zu lassen.... nach nur 4-5 Monaten unregelmäßiger Benutzung. 

Mit einer Spritze 10W Gabelöl unter die Dichtungen zu spritzen ist wohl recht gut, aber die gewählte Formulierung ist so gewählt, dass es mein Problem ist wenn ich dabei was kaputt mache und die Garantie ist dann wohl auch verloren.

Ich denke ich werde es trotzdem mal probieren...

Welches ÖL würdet ihr dafür empfehlen? Hab schon im Forum recherchiert, 
an einer Stelle wird das Öl X hochgelobt und im zweiten Thread als total
schlecht bezeichnet -.-


----------



## jaamaa (16. April 2011)

Ich denke nicht, dass es sich bei deiner der Fox um ein Problem handelt, sondern einfach konstruktionsbedingt immer so ist. Wenn die Gabel oben an der Dichtung trocken läuft, reagiert sie halt anfangs sehr unsensibel. Das mit Brunox oder dem Unterspritzen von Öl zu kompensieren, finde ich eher umständlich, zumal das Verfahren mit einer Kanüle an der Dichtung rumzupieksen wirklich nicht ohne ist.

Hast du es jetzt schon mal mit dem Umdrehen versucht? Du erreichst ja dann das gleiche wie mit der Ölspritze. Es wird ja nur der Schaumring unter der Dichtung mit dem Öl getränkt. So wie es eigentlich sein soll, damit es flutscht!


----------



## xTr3Me (16. April 2011)

Seit dem Tipp bin ich nicht zum Biken gekommen, erst zeit-, dann wetter- und jetzt wieder zeitbedingt 
Ich werde aber berichten, wenn ich wieder dazu komme.


----------



## motoerhead (16. April 2011)

hab mein schaltwerk ist explodiert  
jetzt würde ich günstig an ein gebrauchtes saint kommen, doch bilde ich mir ein, dass die ferder etwas härter ist als die meines x9. könnte das ein problem für mein schaltauge werden? 
danke


----------



## Asatru (16. April 2011)

Es könnte eher ein Problem für deine SRAM-Trigger werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (16. April 2011)

mmh ok???


----------



## Asatru (17. April 2011)

SRAM hat eine 1:1 Übersetzung, Shimano 2:1.


----------



## motoerhead (17. April 2011)

ahh ok danke!!!


----------



## chickedy (22. April 2011)

hat jemand von euch nen trittfrequenzsensor von sigma an der kiste?
habe den rox 8 und der abstand zwischen kurbel und hinterbau reicht leider nicht dafür, dass der sender funktioniert.
hat jemand eine lösung für das problem?


----------



## xTr3Me (23. April 2011)

Habe das gleiche Problem beim 2209 MHR und hatte auch mal nach einer Lösung gefragt, hatte aber keine Antwort bekommen.
Mir ist da zu auch keine Lösung eingefallen.. eigentlich schade darum, denn ein TFZ wäre hilfreich fürs GA1 Training.


----------



## gremlino (23. April 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Canyon hat mir mittlerweile zu den Problemen mit der Gabel geantwortet. Es war wohl eher eine Standardmail. Das ich die Wartung bzw. den Service der Gabel erst im November habe machen lassen ist wohl egal, denn es wurde empfohlen die Gabel von einer autorisierten Werkstatt machen zu lassen.... nach nur 4-5 Monaten unregelmäßiger Benutzung.
> 
> Mit einer Spritze 10W Gabelöl unter die Dichtungen zu spritzen ist wohl recht gut, aber die gewählte Formulierung ist so gewählt, dass es mein Problem ist wenn ich dabei was kaputt mache und die Garantie ist dann wohl auch verloren.
> 
> ...



Die Fox brauchen ein paar 100km um sich "einzulaufen". War bei der 32er von meiner Freundin (dieses Jahr gekauft) auch so. Würde da nichts spritzen, hab bei der 32er Anfangs immer die Rohre mit Gabelöl (Hatte ich noch vom Motorrad hier rumstehen, Viscosität egal) eingesaut und über Nacht draufgelassen. Durch die Kapillarwirkung zieht es ganz gut rein. Vor der nächsten Ausfahrt abgewischt und gut ist. Außerdem hab ich das Bike mal zwei Nächte auf den Kopf gestellt damit sich die Dichtungen vollsaugen. Wichtig ist nur, die beiden Bremshebel mit Kabelbindern oder Einmachgummis am Lenker fixieren (Bremse ziehen), damit die Bremse nicht ungewollt Luft zieht. Ist nicht bei allen Bremsen so, aber besser ist das. Mittlerweile geht die Gabel butterweich.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. April 2011)

Die Gabel hat schon mehr als ein paar 100 km drauf  - also daran liegts nicht.

Das Umdrehen hat schon deutlich wasgebracht, liegt wohl wirklich daran, dass die Schaumstoffringe oder was auch immer da ist, trocken laufen. 

Die Bremse hab ich dazu nicht gezogen, bzw mit nem Gummi gespannt. So eine Bremse muss dicht sein, da darf keine Luft reinziehn. Falls doch geht das Teil direkt zur Reparatur.


----------



## KHB (26. April 2011)

Hallo chickedy
habe den Trittfrequenzgeber von Sigma ROX 9 am Canyon AM 9 seit 1 Jahr montiert und funktioniert einwandfrei. Siehe Foto.
KHB


----------



## xTr3Me (26. April 2011)

Scheinbar baut die XTR Kurbel etwas dünner, dadurch hat der Magnet Platz zwischen Kurbel und der Strebe vom Hinterbau. Mit der SLX Kurbel hat man da leider keine 5mm mehr... :C


----------



## erbchen (26. April 2011)

schau dochmal bei Ebay wegen billigen XTR Kurbel...

Gruß D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHB (27. April 2011)

Hallo xTr3Me
versuch es doch mal mit einem anderen (dünneren) Magneten z.B. Magnete für Magnetboards. die gibt es in verschiedenen Magnetstärken. Einige sitzen zwar in einer Kunststofffassung, kann man aber leicht herauslösen. zunächst mal mit Teppichklebeband testen und wenn es funktioniert kann man den Magneten ja mit Sekundenkleber richtig festmachen.
Gruß,
KHB


----------



## chickedy (27. April 2011)

KHB schrieb:


> Hallo chickedy
> habe den Trittfrequenzgeber von Sigma ROX 9 am Canyon AM 9 seit 1 Jahr montiert und funktioniert einwandfrei. Siehe Foto.
> KHB


 
auf die möglichkeit den sensor an der sitzstrebe zu befestigen bin ich nicht gekommen.
habe jetz aber mal den magneten auf beiden seiten etwas abgeschliffen, mal sehen ob es nun passt.


----------



## xTr3Me (27. April 2011)

erbchen schrieb:


> schau dochmal bei Ebay wegen billigen XTR Kurbel...
> 
> Gruß D



Guter Plan, wennst ne billige siehst sagst eben bescheid 



> Hallo xTr3Me
> versuch es doch mal mit einem anderen (dünneren) Magneten z.B. Magnete  für Magnetboards. die gibt es in verschiedenen Magnetstärken. Einige  sitzen zwar in einer Kunststofffassung, kann man aber leicht  herauslösen. zunächst mal mit Teppichklebeband testen und wenn es  funktioniert kann man den Magneten ja mit Sekundenkleber richtig  festmachen.
> Gruß,
> KHB



Das wäre mal ne Überlegung wert. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Julian0o (27. April 2011)

chickedy schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch nen trittfrequenzsensor von sigma an der kiste?
> habe den rox 8 und der abstand zwischen kurbel und hinterbau reicht leider nicht dafür, dass der sender funktioniert.
> hat jemand eine lösung für das problem?



Das Nerve ist nicht so gut kompatibel mit dem Sigma TF Sensor. Ich hatte meinen dran, an der Sitzstrebe, aber nach einer Woche wieder abgemacht weils erstmal blöd aussieht da und man am MTB die TF eigentlich eh nicht braucht. Hab nie drauf geguckt...

An der XT Kurbel passt der Originale ebenfalls nicht. 

Ich heb ihn mir auf und mach ihn an mein Rennrad wo TF schon eher zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## boarder87 (30. April 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig noch ein Schaltauge Nr.16 zuhause auf Vorrat und würde mir damit aushelfen?
Canyon ist im Rückstand und kann nicht genau sagen wann die neuen Schaltaugen eintreffen und Schaltaugen.de hat gerade auch nichts mehr auf Lager =(


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. April 2011)

dies hier??

http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trk...kw=schaltauge+nr.16&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## xTr3Me (30. April 2011)

Habe auch mal eine Frage in die Runde:

Nach intensivem Erfahrungsaustausch im Laufradforum habe ich ein paar Kombinationen von Reifen, die ich für mein Nerve AM interessant finde:

RubberQueen / MountainKing
Ardent / Ardent
Ardent/ Larsen

Geplant ist auch ein Laufrad mit ZTR Flow Felgen, tubeless kommt dann wohl auch irgendwann. Vorerst interessiert mich dieser LRS am meisten:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k7...tubes-ztr-flow-laufradsatz-black-edition.html
Saugünstig für die Leistung wie ich finde. Einer im Forum der den LRS seit 1,5 Jahren fährt und wohl auch gut rannimmt, weiß nur positives zu berichten.

Meinungen? *g*


----------



## boarder87 (1. Mai 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> dies hier??
> 
> http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trk...kw=schaltauge+nr.16&_sacat=See-All-Categories



ja richtig, kommt aber auch von schaltaugen.de, wird wohl auch nicht schneller lieferbar sein, als direkt von der Homepage und da steht 5-7 Tage vorraussichtlich =(((


----------



## Deleted 168318 (1. Mai 2011)

xTr3Me

Hab letzten Freitag meinen neuer Laufradsatz bekommen von V-Tec die V-Two!!
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=283294 

Werde jetzt mal eine Runde damit drehen! 
Reifen hab ich FatAlbert 2,35" und hinten wechsel ich immer zwischen Ardent und FatAlbert 2,25" jenachdem wo ich vorhabe zu fahren!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (1. Mai 2011)

hi,

wie wechsle ich am praktischsten die schaltzüge am nerve? bzw wie bekomm ich den zug ordentlich wider durch den rahmen gelegt?

möchte die schaltzughüllen gegen farbenfrohere (neongrün) tauschen und hab bisschen bammel vorm austausch, aufgrund der zugführung durch den rahmen...

danke im voraus & gruß


----------



## nadgrajin (2. Mai 2011)

biesa schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wie wechsle ich am praktischsten die schaltzüge am nerve? bzw wie bekomm ich den zug ordentlich wider durch den rahmen gelegt?
> 
> ...



Bevor Du die rausziehst, nimm ein Stück Nylonschnur, lang genug das es auf beiden Seiten am Rahmen raus schaut, und klebe diese mit Klebeband an das Ende des jeweiligen Schaltzuges, dann kannst Du die Schaltzüge rausziehen und austauschen. Danach einfach die neuen Schaltzüge an der Nylonschnur mit Klebeband befestigen und wieder durchziehen. Damit bleiben verdehnungen usw. im Rahmen erhalten und man hat so gut wie keine Fummelei. So zieht man z.b. neue Leitungen in leer rohren von Häusern, Autos usw. ein sofern schon eine Leitung vorher drin war.


----------



## mat2u (2. Mai 2011)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Bevor Du die rausziehst, nimm ein Stück Nylonschnur, lang genug das es auf beiden Seiten am Rahmen raus schaut, und klebe diese mit Klebeband an das Ende des jeweiligen Schaltzuges, dann kannst Du die Schaltzüge rausziehen und austauschen. Danach einfach die neuen Schaltzüge an der Nylonschnur mit Klebeband befestigen und wieder durchziehen. Damit bleiben verdehnungen usw. im Rahmen erhalten und man hat so gut wie keine Fummelei. So zieht man z.b. neue Leitungen in leer rohren von Häusern, Autos usw. ein sofern schon eine Leitung vorher drin war.



So einen Aufwand muss man aber auch wieder nicht betreiben  Ich habe die Schaltung samt Zügen demontiert und ohne Tricks alles wieder mit neuen Komponenten (10 fach) ratz-fatz wieder montiert.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## nadgrajin (4. Mai 2011)

mat2u schrieb:


> So einen Aufwand muss man aber auch wieder nicht betreiben  Ich habe die Schaltung samt Zügen demontiert und ohne Tricks alles wieder mit neuen Komponenten (10 fach) ratz-fatz wieder montiert.
> Gruß
> Matthias



Ehrlich, das ist eigentlich sehr wenig Aufwand, da bei mir Schnur und Klebeband Standard im Werkzeugkoffer sind.


----------



## erbchen (4. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich möchte demnächst tubeless durch die Gegend eiern.

Wie breit sind die X1800?

Tubelesskits habe ich. Mir fehlt das Klebeband, da ich es auf einem 
andern LRS hatte montieren lassen.

Das DT-Klebeband gibt es in 21 u 25mm

Tubeless sollte ja mit den 2010er Mänteln möglich sein trotz das sie nicht Tubelessready sind...oder?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Mai 2011)

Also soweit ich weiß, sollte man für tubeless immer unbedingt neue, saubere Reifen verwenden. Würde an deiner Stelle nur umsteigen, wenn du eh neue Reifen brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (4. Mai 2011)

biesa schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wie wechsle ich am praktischsten die schaltzüge am nerve? bzw wie bekomm ich den zug ordentlich wider durch den rahmen gelegt?
> 
> ...



Hatte auch Bammel davor, ging aber alles einfach - nur das mir klar wurde dass die innenverlegte Züge ien netter Gag ist; hinter der Zughalterung unten im Rahmen gammelt es nur so vor sich hin; beide Zughüllen waren in diesem Bereich korrodiert. Das nächste mal werde ich durchgehende Zughüllen verlegen.


----------



## biesa (23. Mai 2011)

Hey Hey,

danke für den Tipp sugar!

Hab mal ne andere Frage, mich nervt das Kettengeklapper und das ständige Herunterfallen der Kette bei Abfajrten.

Gibt es eine kostengünstige, einfache Kettenführung, die nicht unbedingt viel "Energie" schluckt?


Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## sugarbiker (23. Mai 2011)

mich nervts auch !

Abhilfen:
- ein Glied raus nehmen aus der Kette (mach ich morgen)
- Kettenführung gekauft (viel diskutiert) - aber nur bei 2-fach
- Kettenführung selbst gebastelt - analog Bionicon, demletzt hat einer im Liteville Forum was vorgestellt: irgendein Lampenhalter an die Kettenstrebe geschraubt - mit schwarzem PE-Bewässerungsrohr.........kurios aber hat funktioniert. 

Eigentlich hänge ich noch sehr an meinem großen Kettenblatt.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Mai 2011)

Welche KeFü wäre denn für 2 fach gut? Ich will mein großes Kettenblatt runterschrauben, finde aber keinen Bashguard der vernünftig ausschaut. Der originale SLX BG schaut ja sowas von bescheiden aus... -.-


----------



## biesa (23. Mai 2011)

also fakt ist ich will keine rückschritte machen und bei 3-fach bleiben.

wäre die bionicon denkbar an unsren bikes?






Hier eine Nachbaulösung http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7713548&postcount=87

sugarbiker, können uns gern mal zu ner bastelstunde treffen wenn du magst.
möchte a) keine kefü die viel "energie" frisst und b) bei 3-fach bleiben.


----------



## biesa (25. Mai 2011)

Naja, da ja soviel "Reply" kam von euch ... 


Hab ich das sonnige Wetter mal genutzt und hab gebastelt..

Kann den Test im Gelände leider erst in 2 Wochen durchführen, da ich im Urlaub bin.
Denk die Kette wird zukünftig besser auf der Kurbel bleiben, aber ob das Kettenklackern weg ist... glaube ich irgendwie nicht.

seht selbst:


----------



## sugarbiker (25. Mai 2011)

ja ja sorry - ich habe gerade andere "Baustellen"
will das Thema aber auch verfolgen

leider sieht man auf dem Bild die wichtigsten Details sehr schlecht, kannst du aus anderer Perspektive ein Bild machen ?

kurzer Fahreindruck: gehen alle Kettenblätter ?


----------



## biesa (25. Mai 2011)

Gänge laufen alle 1a und springen auch gleich richtig rein.
Ein Schleifen der Kette o.ä. ist nicht zuhören.
Hab vorhin nur ein leichtes Klackern vernommen, so als ob die Kette nicht im richtigen Gang läuft, bzw. als ob diese kurz vom Gangwechsel steht. Obwohl der Gang korrekt eingelegt ist.

Bilder folgen heute Abend nochmal.
Materialverbrauch war ein Stück 1/2" Schlauch und 3 Kabelbinder.
1 KB um die Kettenstrebe, 1 KB um den Schlauch und der letzte KB verbindet quasi beide und sorgt für die notwendige Seitenschwingung beim Gangwechsel.


----------



## biesa (25. Mai 2011)

Der versprochene Nachtrag an Bildern:


----------



## jaamaa (25. Mai 2011)

Servus,
fand die Idee auch super und habe mich heute auch mal dran gemacht. Genau wie bei biesa - Stück Gartenschlauch, 2 Kabelbinder und eine Unterlegscheibe. Der Schlauch ist ein bißchen länger, zum Verbinden habe ich kein Kabelbinder sondern eine Unterlegscheibe genommen und besfestigt ist es weiter vorn direkt wo auch der Schaltzug festgemacht ist. Aber das gleiche Prinzip. Foto habe ich jetzt vergessen
Kosten: 0  - Zeitaufwand: 10 min

Bin auch gleich zu einer Testrunde gestartet und bin total begeistert . Schaltung funktioniert einwandfrei (habe zwar nur 2-fach, sollte aber bei 3-fach genauso gut funktionieren), Reibung ist wohl im Labor messbar, aber nicht fühlbar und diese Stille. Kein Kettenklappern mehr.....

Danke Erfinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (25. Mai 2011)

Danke für die gute Idee!

Ich mach mich morgen gleich dran!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## jaamaa (26. Mai 2011)

Noch 2 Fotos


----------



## Julian0o (27. Mai 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Noch 2 Fotos


Bisschen knapp an der Kurbel. Weiter hinten ist der Effekt gegen klappern wesentlich besser und die Schaltung läuft besser. Ich habe schon länger so ein Selbstbau und funktioniert super. Kein Grund für 45 Euro das Ding von Bionicon zu kaufen.

MfG


----------



## jaamaa (27. Mai 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Bisschen knapp an der Kurbel. Weiter hinten ist der Effekt gegen klappern wesentlich besser und die Schaltung läuft besser. Ich habe schon länger so ein Selbstbau und funktioniert super. Kein Grund für 45 Euro das Ding von Bionicon zu kaufen.
> 
> MfG



Funktion ist aber optimal. Diese Position hat sich einfach durch den vorhandenen Zughalter am Rahmen ergeben. Ist so auch unauffälliger. Weiter hinten positioniert find ich die Sache von der Optik nicht so schön und eine Kettenführung mit Rolle ist ja auch sehr nah am Kettenblatt. Auch der Effekt gegen Klappern kann nicht verbessert werden - es klappert nämlich nichts mehr, gar nichts .

Das Einzige was man bei den Selbstbaulösungen wirklich noch verbessern muß ist die Sache mit dem Style... evtl. mit einem Kabelbinder aus Carbon oder so


----------



## sugarbiker (28. Mai 2011)

bei zweifach kann man sicherlich so weit nach vorne gehen

bei dreifach muss man wegen dem Umfang des großen Kettenblatts weiter nach hinten rücken da es sonst nicht funktioniert


----------



## erbchen (28. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

Danke für die Bilder!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## murtz (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Nerve AM 7.0 von 2010 und möchte
demnächst mal eine längere Tour wagen!

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit Taschen ob und wie man sie überhaupt montieren kann?!

ich dachte da an solche Taschen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1220/a27190/back-roller-classic-paar-whiteline.html

gruß

ausm Nordern ;-)


----------



## jaamaa (5. Juni 2011)

Was soll denn das für eine Tour werden, bei der man solche Taschen braucht. Transhimalaya?  Meinst du nicht, dass es ein Rucksack auch tun würde?


----------



## murtz (5. Juni 2011)

ich will einfach unabhängig mit dem Rad durchs Land ziehen! Und zwar mehr als nur eine Woche,... kein Plan was ich da für ne Tasche brauche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (5. Juni 2011)

Da würde ich mich mal an Stuntzis Ausrüstung orientieren, der fährt damit auch mal 3-4 Monate am Stück


----------



## biesa (5. Juni 2011)

Hey, 

hab mal ne Frage, werde im Juli eine Transalp bestreiten und vorsorglich mal neue Bremsbeläge mitnehmen. 
Soll ich bei den Standardbeläge bei meiner Avid Elixir 5 CR bleiben oder mal einen Drittanbieter testen, da diese ggf besser sind?


Vielen Dank im Voraus
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Juni 2011)

Habe zwar selbst noch keine Erfahrungen mit anderen Belägen gemacht aber diese organischen sollen ganz gut sein.


----------



## PiR4Te (5. Juni 2011)

Ich habe die günstigen Alligator/Organisch an der Vorderbremse, die sind ganz gut und halten auch schon recht lange.

Werde aber als nächstes die Trickstuff NG testen, die haben beim Test  in der BIKE alles gewonnen was ging.

Gruss


----------



## biesa (5. Juni 2011)

Wenns geht suche ich Personen die mir eigene Erfahrungen mit Belägen posten können. Hab gehört oder ich kenn einen der einen kennt, ist vielleicht gut gemeint, aber bringt mir schlussendlich nichts wenn die Beläge versagen in den Alpen/Trial o.ä.


----------



## PiR4Te (5. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich beziehe mich auf den Test in der BIKE.

Meine Erfahrung mit den organischen, billigen, Alligator sind gut.beim Test 
Vielleicht mal die "Suche" benutzen, da gibts schon einige Berichte.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (5. Juni 2011)

Also fÃ¼r um die 20â¬ kann mans schon mal probieren. Habe mir mal die Trickstuff gemerkt. 

Wie lange halten Ã¼berhaupt BelÃ¤ge im Vergleich zu den Scheiben?


----------



## biesa (5. Juni 2011)

Gibts den klare Kaufempfehlungen für die Elixir 5 CR ?

Oder hat jmd nen Auszug des Tests irgendwo online? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Asatru (5. Juni 2011)

biesa schrieb:


> Gibts den klare Kaufempfehlungen für die Elixir 5 CR ?
> 
> Oder hat jmd nen Auszug des Tests irgendwo online?
> 
> Danke im Voraus



Bin bis jetzt gefahren(Elixir CR VR/HR 185mm):

Avid Sinter -> Leistung i.O. quitschanfällig. Halten ewig.
Koolstop organisch -> Leistung schlechter als die Avid Sinter. Rubeln, normaler Verschleiß.
Avid organisch -> Leistung vom feinsten, ruhig, aber Verschleiß nicht akzeptabel, nach Riva waren die schon fast durch.
Trickstuff NG liegen hier und werden als nächstes verbaut.

Evtl. hilft das ja.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Juni 2011)

> nach Riva waren die schon fast durch.



Wie viele HM waren das dann? 

Ein Bericht zu den Trickstuff würde mich sehr interessieren!


----------



## jaamaa (5. Juni 2011)

@bisa
Habe vor 2 Wochen auf Aligator/organisch gewechselt. Letztendlich auch wegen dem Preis von  7,90. Bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden. Die orginalen Avid/Sinter waren von der Leistung i.O., aber extrem quitschanfällig. Und, wie schon gesagt, sie halten ewig. 

Ich fahre übernächste Woche nach Saalbach, da werden sie beweisen müssen, ob sie was taugen. Frag mich nach dem 20. Juni nochmal, das sind dann Infos aus erster Hand.


----------



## biesa (5. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Tipps.

Meine Transalp startet am 17 Juli. Habe also noch etwas Zeit. Deswegen warte ich mal auf das Trickstuff Fazit etc.

Haltet mich bitte auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## jaamaa (5. Juni 2011)

biesa schrieb:


> Haltet mich bitte auf dem Laufenden.



Also wenn du dann meinen Erfahrungsbericht wissen möchtest, wäre es nett *mich* dran zu erinnern, dich auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Bei ü40 läuft das nur so...


----------



## Bartleby (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin auch stolzer Besitzer eines AM 7.0 und bin mit dem Bike generell mehr als zufrieden. Außer mit dem Dämpfer, der mir einige Probleme bereitet (bin nicht der einzige wie ich schon lesen konnte...).
Ich wiege 85kg (+/- 2) mit Ausrüstung, und bei richtig eingestelltem Sag wippt der Hinterbau ohne Ende. Pro Pedal muss ich auf Stufe 3 einstellen, um eine kleine Änderung zu merken. Bei Stufe 1 ist überhaupt nix davon zu merken...
Nach Email-Kontakt mit Canyon, wurde mir empfohlen, den Luftdruck zu erhöhen. Gesagt, getan, jetzt sind 15 bar drin. ProPedal muss immer noch auf Stufe 3 eingestellt werden, selbst auf Asphalt auf einer geraden Strecke (Straße halt)... Am Samstag bin ich ein bisschen ohne ProPedal gefahren, und eine kleine Stufe runter gefahren (Bordsteinkante, 15 cm hoch...). Dabei ist der Dämpfer bis zum Anschlag gegangen. Meiner Meinung nach, nicht normal mit 15bar Druck und bei einer kleinen 15cm hohen Stufe... Abgesehen davon, reagiert der Dämpfer fast gar nicht bei kleinen Unebenheiten. Bei größeren (Feldweg mit Treckerspuren) schlägt er was durch, und dabei ist ein Hardtail gemütlicher...
Die Werkseinstellungen vom Dämpfer sind:
Velocity tune: M
Bosst valve tune: 175
Reound tune: M
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag? Oder kann jemand passende Werte vorschlagen?
Wie sieht's bei euch aus?


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juni 2011)

Was ist denn bei dir normaler SAG?


----------



## Bartleby (13. Juni 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Was ist denn bei dir normaler SAG?



Um die 20%...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (13. Juni 2011)

Was normal ist kann ich nicht sagen. Klingt aber nicht logisch.

Ich wiege locker 80kg + Ausrüstung + 3l Trinkrucksack, fahre immer mit 30-35% SAG und das mit einem Druck von 185psi (ca. 12,5 bar). Hub ist oft bis auf ein paar mm fast am Ende, schlägt aber nie durch. Auch nicht nach derberen Sachen. Ansonsten arbeitet der Hinterbau sehr sensibel.


----------



## Bartleby (13. Juni 2011)

Heißt wir kommen ungefähr auf dem gleichen Gesamtgewicht (habe nur einen 1 Liter-Rucksack). Wippt es bei dir auch so extrem wenn du auf einer Straße fährst? 
Wie sieht es aus mit ProPedal?


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Juni 2011)

hm also ich habe 15,5 bar bei 79kilo. Der Dämpfer arbeitet bei mir sehr gut, vor allem offen gleicht er selbst kleine Unebenenheiten wunderbar aus. Wippen tut er auch aber nur sichtbar, nicht spürbar. 

Erhöhe mal den Luftdruck, stelle die Zugstufe richtig ein und sehe dann mal wie es sich verhält. Wenn der Dämpfer aber selbst bei 15bar die Unebenheiten nicht gut ausgleicht passt evtl. irgendwas nicht.


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juni 2011)

Anfangs dachte ich da wippt nichts, aber es wippt immer. Die Frage ist, ob ich es merke oder es mich stört. Nein, es stört mich nicht, weil ich es nicht oder kaum merke. Das ProPedal benutze ich nur hin und wieder bei einem steilen Anstieg. Dann aber nicht um das Wippen zu unterdrücken, sondern damit der Dämpfer nicht so einsackt. Also der Geometrie wegen, weil ich nicht die Gabel absenke.


----------



## T!ll (13. Juni 2011)

Den Boostvalve RP23 mit der großen Luftkammer (2010er) konnte ich maximal mit 10% Sag fahren, selbst da ist der noch manchmal durchgeschlagen. Den muss man echt straff abstimmen.


----------



## sugarbiker (13. Juni 2011)

fahre bei fahrfertigen 85 kg 13,5 bar im Dämpfer (genau eingestellt mit rest racing ventiladapter)

habe auch starkes Wippen auf der Straße trotz Propedal Stufe 3, das ist aber bei einem AM Bike nicht das entscheidende - wichtig ist das sich der Hinterbau auch an steilen Rampen berghoch noch hochzieht und nicht einsackt.

Wie stellst du den Druck ein ? mit der original Federgabelpumpe von Canyon ? dann zischt es ja beim abziehen vom Dämpfer.
Stellst du so 15 bar ein hast du nach dem Abziehen der Pumpe nur ca. 12 bar drin..........daher eine gescheite Pumpe oder den o.g. Ventiladapter einsetzen.


----------



## Bartleby (14. Juni 2011)

Danke an alle für die zahlreiche Antworten!



xTr3Me schrieb:


> hm also ich habe 15,5 bar bei 79kilo. Der Dämpfer arbeitet bei mir sehr gut, vor allem offen gleicht er selbst kleine Unebenenheiten wunderbar aus. Wippen tut er auch aber nur sichtbar, nicht spürbar.
> 
> Erhöhe mal den Luftdruck, stelle die Zugstufe richtig ein und sehe dann mal wie es sich verhält. Wenn der Dämpfer aber selbst bei 15bar die Unebenheiten nicht gut ausgleicht passt evtl. irgendwas nicht.



Bei offenem Dämpfer arbeitet er auch wunderbar bei kleinen Unebenheiten, wippt aber ziemlich stark. Meiner Meinung nach, nicht nur sichtbar, aber auch spürbar. Mit ProPedal an, ist er ziemlich steif für kleine Sachen, arbeitet mehr oder weniger ok bei gröberen Unebenheiten...



jaamaa schrieb:


> Anfangs dachte ich da wippt nichts, aber es wippt immer. Die Frage ist, ob ich es merke oder es mich stört. Nein, es stört mich nicht, weil ich es nicht oder kaum merke. Das ProPedal benutze ich nur hin und wieder bei einem steilen Anstieg. Dann aber nicht um das Wippen zu unterdrücken, sondern damit der Dämpfer nicht so einsackt. Also der Geometrie wegen, weil ich nicht die Gabel absenke.



Wie gesagt, bei mir wippt es spürbar, es fühlt sich wie Kaugummi an 



T!ll schrieb:


> Den Boostvalve RP23 mit der großen Luftkammer (2010er) konnte ich maximal mit 10% Sag fahren, selbst da ist der noch manchmal durchgeschlagen. Den muss man echt straff abstimmen.



So ist es bei mir. Mit 10% oder weniger Sag geht's mehr oder weniger, schlägt aber auch schon durch (man spürt es auch im Sattel).



sugarbiker schrieb:


> fahre bei fahrfertigen 85 kg 13,5 bar im Dämpfer (genau eingestellt mit rest racing ventiladapter)
> 
> habe auch starkes Wippen auf der Straße trotz Propedal Stufe 3, das ist aber bei einem AM Bike nicht das entscheidende - wichtig ist das sich der Hinterbau auch an steilen Rampen berghoch noch hochzieht und nicht einsackt.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre oft Touren mit meiner Freundin, und da nervt das Wippen schon. Ein bisschen wäre ok, aber so wie jetzt macht es keinen Spaß mehr... Rampe hoch ohne ProPedal kann ich vergessen, der Hinterbau pumpt ohne Ende...

Ja, mit der originalen Pumpe: beim Abziehen und wieder Aufziehen fehlt immer 1 bar, und das reproduzierbar. Pumpe also 0.5 bar mehr rein. Werde mir trotzdem mal den Ventiladapter bei Gelegenheit holen.


Mal was anderes: ich habe gerade die Luft komplett rausgelassen: da kam auch Öl raus. So 1 bis 2 ml geschätzt. Normal oder nicht?

Könntet ihr mir mal sagen, welche Einstellung ihr am Dämpfer habt (Velocity, Boost Valve und Rebound)? Würde mich stark interessieren!
Hat jemand von euch den Dämpfer tunen lassen? Hat es was gebracht?
Danke!


----------



## jaamaa (14. Juni 2011)

Till hat eine kleinere Kammer verbaut und ich habe meine auch verkleinert. Nachzulesen in diesem Thread ab Post 1226


----------



## jaamaa (14. Juni 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Setup Daten

Nerve AM 2009 Fahrwerk Setup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (14. Juni 2011)

> Mal was anderes: ich habe gerade die Luft komplett rausgelassen: da kam  auch Öl raus. So 1 bis 2 ml geschätzt. Normal oder nicht?



Also das sollte nicht der Fall sein. Wenn sich dein Dämpfer eh so komisch verhält dann rede mal mit Canyon und erzähle denen das mit dem Ölaustritt.


----------



## T!ll (14. Juni 2011)

Wird ein bisschen Schmieröl aus der Luftkammer sein, solange es nicht mehr wird, ist es nix wildes.

Habe mitlerweile einen DHX Air drin, damit ist das Problem dann endgültig gelöst


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Juni 2011)

Mach mal ein paar Pics mit dem DHX, das würde mich mal interessieren 
Ist das nicht ein wenig ein Overkill für das Nerve?


----------



## T!ll (14. Juni 2011)

Hab gerade kein besseres Foto. Harmoniert sehr sehr gut mit dem Hinterbau.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Juni 2011)

Bei der Ausstattung möchte man dir am liebsten ein Torque empfehlen *g*

BG und ZTR Flow hätte ich auch sehr gerne. Top Bike


----------



## T!ll (14. Juni 2011)

Torque ist schon in Planung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (14. Juni 2011)

Erzählen sie mehr *g* 

Kaufst nur den Rahmen würde ich vermuten oder?

Welcher BG war das eigentlich noch mal den du hast? Du hattest mir schon mal einen verlinkt, aber das war ein anderes Modell. Ich denke das ist das nächste was ich in Angriff nehme, kostet ja auch nicht die Welt. Wenn es den in schwarz gibt wäre das schon cool.

Habe mich gerade schon wieder dabei ertappt wie ich nach ZTR Flow LRS geschaut habe  - irgendwann kaufe ich mir wahrscheinlich doch den 3way LRS mit ZTR Flow, auch wenn die Naben nicht so gut sind wie zB die Hope oder die Acros (nach hören/sagen).


----------



## Bartleby (14. Juni 2011)

@jaamaa: danke für die Links! Habe es jetzt geändert, und hoffe, dass ich es bald ausprobieren kann!

@t!ll: ja, hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt... Billig ist es aber nicht... Sieht aber an deinem Bike geil aus!


----------



## jaamaa (14. Juni 2011)

@T!ll
Schick mit dem Dämpfer. Wo ist der '*Gefällt mir*' Button? 
Eigentlich so das perfekte Bike. Aber nur eigentlich...


----------



## T!ll (14. Juni 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @T!ll
> Eigentlich so das perfekte Bike. Aber nur eigentlich...



Wenn es denn länger als einige Monate halten würde ohne Risse zu kriegen, dann ja 

BG ist der RockGuard von Truvativ. Recht günstig und robust. Gibts auch in schwarz.
Der 3way LRS scheint gut zu sein, kennen jemanden der diesen schon länger fährt, ohne Probleme.


----------



## Didjah (19. Juni 2011)

deleted


----------



## Didjah (19. Juni 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Wenn es denn länger als einige Monate halten würde ohne Risse zu kriegen, dann ja



Hast du öfters Risse in den Rahmen oder was?


----------



## T!ll (19. Juni 2011)

Hatte 2 innerhalb eines halben Jahres, an den selben Stellen wie jaamaa


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Juni 2011)

Auch an dieser Sitzstrebe? Ist ja bitter. Vermutlich habt ihr das Radl aber auch zu hart im Einsatz?
Bei mir sehe ich (noch) nichts. Mache aber auch keine hohen Sprünge.


----------



## jaamaa (19. Juni 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Auch an dieser Sitzstrebe? Ist ja bitter. Vermutlich habt ihr das Radl aber auch zu hart im Einsatz?
> Bei mir sehe ich (noch) nichts. Mache aber auch keine hohen Sprünge.



???


----------



## Deleted 169926 (19. Juni 2011)

druckstufe???????

ohhhh da war schon ne seite nach dem neuen beitrag....man schreibt ihr schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (19. Juni 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> druckstufe???????
> 
> ohhhh da war schon ne seite nach dem neuen beitrag....man schreibt ihr schnell



Letzter Beitrag vor zwei Stunden ^^ Fast as shit!!!


----------



## Deleted 169926 (19. Juni 2011)

sorry ich war in meinem real live biken


----------



## Didjah (19. Juni 2011)

This!


----------



## jaamaa (20. Juni 2011)

Didjah schrieb:


> Hast du öfters Risse in den Rahmen oder was?


Er hat doch nur einen Rahmen!


----------



## jaamaa (20. Juni 2011)

@biesa

Sind nun leider wieder aus Saalbach zurück. 

Hatte ja die organischen Bremsbeläge von Aligator eingebaut. Im Gegensatz zu den Orginalen gesinterten von AVID quitschen sie nicht. Die Bremsleistung würde ich als gleich, evtl. etwas besser einstufen. Die Elixir hat ja eh nicht so einen knackig einsetzenden Druckpunkt, ist eher gutmütig. Nach ca. 140 km und über 10 000 hm im Downhill in den 3 Tagen mit Gondelschutteln, würde ich den Verschleiß auf 1/3 schätzen. Also denke ich schaffen die locker 20 000 - 25 000 hm unter Alpenbedingungen. Sollte also locker für einen Alpencross reichen. 

Unter Extrembedingungen stinken sie etwas, Bremsleistung war aber immer voll da. Hatte vorher auch noch die Bremse (AVID Elixir R) 2mal entlüftet. Man hätte vermuten können, AVID verwendet Luft anstatt Bremsflüssigkeit... soviel Luft war in der Leitung. Aber hinterher absolut null, wirklich null Fading. Also auf jeden Fall nochmal entlüften.

Zum Vergleich - zwei von uns hatten Formula, eine K18 und eine TheOne. Alle hatten wir vor dem Urlaub neue organische Beläge montiert. Ich die günstigen Aligator für  7,90, die anderen die Orginalen für  18. Beide Formula Bremsen versagten bei der Abfahrt vom Schattenberg, keine Bremsleistung mehr. Bei der K18 waren vorne noch wenige Zehntel mm und hinten 0 mm Belag da. Da fehlte sogar schon die halbe Klammerfeder und die Scheibe war festgefressen. Echt erschreckend...
Teuer ist also nicht zwangsläufig gut. 
Fazit: Kann sie mit gutem Gewissen weiterempfehlen, zumal man sich bei dem Preis ruhig noch ein zweites Paar mitbestellen kann. Würde aber auch noch gern was weicheres probieren, um ein besseres Ansprechverhalten zu erreichen.

Hoffe es hilft dir etwas weiter.

VG j


----------



## biesa (20. Juni 2011)

Hey,

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Hoff du hattest  viel Spass beim Biken!

Habe in der Zwischenzeit mir diese Beläge herausgesucht und denk, dass ich mir die Morgen auch gleich mal ordern werde.
Ist quasi ne gute Mischung zu beiden Optionen. Was sagst du?

http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_..._id=5&osCsid=130a058892af1df93965730b9a755514


----------



## Deleted 169926 (21. Juni 2011)

für die Elixier sind die KoolStop Beläge (organisch) das beste was de bekommen kannst. Die gehen echt super geil


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2011)

Hm wie lange halten denn die Standardbelege überhaupt? Wäre mal als Vergleich zu den ganzen organischen Belegen interessant!


----------



## biesa (21. Juni 2011)

Die Standardbeläge der Elixir CR sind wirklich sehr langlebig muss ich sagen. 
Werd jetzt mal die semi-metallischen mit auf die Transalp nehmen und bei Bedarf wechseln. Noch sind die Standardbeläge mit ausreichend Dicke verbaut.
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (21. Juni 2011)

Bei mir waren die manchmal schon nach einem Monat runter (ca. 700km). Bremse wohl einfach zu viel  Die organischen hielten nicht so lange wie die gesinterten, mein Eindruck war dass die sich bei der Bremsleistung nicht viel unterscheiden.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2011)

> Bike: Torque



Ja wie jetzt


----------



## Didjah (21. Juni 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Er hat doch nur einen Rahmen!



Ne das is doch schon sein zweites AM, oder? Zumindest sieht man auf seinen Fotos das 08/09er(?) und das 10er. Wollte nur wissen ob er auch im alten schon risse hatte^^


----------



## T!ll (21. Juni 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt



Achso, sorry bin ja jetzt hier falschn


----------



## T!ll (21. Juni 2011)

Didjah schrieb:


> Ne das is doch schon sein zweites AM, oder? Zumindest sieht man auf seinen Fotos das 08/09er(?) und das 10er.



Hatte nur ein 2010er AM, und ein 08er XC, welches immer noch hält


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Achso, sorry bin ja jetzt hier falschn



Quatsch, bist hier immer willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (21. Juni 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hatte nur ein 2010er AM, und ein 08er XC, welches immer noch hält



Aja, natürlich- is en XC- ich Blindfisch...


----------



## Asatru (23. Juni 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wie viele HM waren das dann?
> 
> Ein Bericht zu den Trickstuff würde mich sehr interessieren!



War der Marathon (1800hm). Die 1000hm am Stück bergab haben den Belägen nicht so gut getan. 

Jetzt nach 4 Monaten und 1675km sowie 24700hm sind die organischen Avid XX Beläge fertig. 
Den Rest hat ihnen die Schlammschlacht an der Ultra Bike gegeben.

Vorne habe ich jetzt die Trickstuff NG montiert und hinten die alten Koolstop Beläge, die hier noch rumliegen.

Bis jetzt machen die Trickstuff NG noch Geräusche, aber sind auch noch nicht eingefahren. 
In der Anleitung steht man soll die Bremsscheibe mit 250er Papier abziehen, das habe ich mal dezent überlesen. 

Bin mal gespannt wie die sich noch entwickeln.


----------



## floatwork (23. Juni 2011)

sagt mal, ist der dämpfer bei euch auch so komisch? er federt zwar aber das wars dann auch schon. komfortabel nicht die bohne. 

sag hätte ich 1,3-1,4 cm. federweg wird auch sehr gut is auf ein kurzes stück ausgenutzt, nur ist der hinterbau bei mir stelzig wie sonst was. gabel frisst alles dämpfer nicht  hüpf ich im sattel toll rum. hab ich iwas verkehrt eingestellt?


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Juni 2011)

zugstufe richtig eingestellt und mal propedal (den hebel) nach links gestellt?


----------



## floatwork (23. Juni 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> zugstufe richtig eingestellt und mal propedal (den hebel) nach links gestellt?



stimmt zugstufe da war mal was . propedal ist bei mir offen.
teste ich mal aus.

merci


----------



## jaamaa (23. Juni 2011)

Steht doch auch in dem Heftchen von FOX, das bei der Lieferung dabei war, wie man das Grundsetup macht.

Ohne Dämpfung funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## aelx (2. Juli 2011)

So, ich muss das einfach mal mit jemandem teilen, hatte seid 2-3 ein unheimlich nerviges Knacken an der Kurbel/Hinterbau(klang so als wenn es von der Kurbel kam aber das heisst ja nichts ) nachdem ich das Rad 2 mal fast komplett zerlegt hatte hab ichs endlich gefunden, die Gewindehülse, die die beiden Schwingenarme direk oberhalb des Dämpfers zusammenhält war angebrochen. 
Gut Problem erkannt und mitlerweile auch beseitigt, nur bei dem Preis von der Hülse musst ich mal ordentlich schlucken, 12 für so nen kleines Schräubchen....


----------



## boarder87 (25. Juli 2011)

aelx schrieb:


> 12 für so nen kleines Schräubchen....


12 ??? sind die aus Gold?

Und ich hab nun wieder ein neues Problem....vor wenigen Wochen vom AlpenX gekommen und Fahrrad begutachtet. Fazit: Gabelkrone knackt und Riss in der Sitzstrebe (das Problem ist mir seit dem Thread hier bekannt, nun hats mcih auch erwischt)

Fahrrad vor 5 Wochen verschickt, Tag der Reparation wäre heute gewesen...angerufen und nachgefragt...Gabel steckt bei Fox zur Zeit 5-6 Wochen fest. Auf die Frage wann sie eingeschickt wurde, sagte mir der Herr vor 5 Tagen. Das ist doch nicht auszuhalten


----------



## sugarbiker (4. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
nach Ã¼ber 4.200 km, 110.000 Hm und 20 Monaten ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht Ã¼ber mein 2010er AM8.
1)	Generell hat nach 3 Jahren mit einem XC7 das AM8 meine Erwartungen voll erfÃ¼llt: bergab deutlich mehr SpaÃ und mehr Reserven,  wobei man sich dies mit nur etwas schlechterer bergauf-Tauglichkeit erkauft. Ich fahre es eher im sportlichen AM-Bereich d.h. das ganze Jahr Ã¼ber Touren mit 50-60 km und 1.200-1.600 Hm mit teilweise leicht verblockten Abfahrten. Bikepark bzw. deftigere EinsÃ¤tze sind mangels Mut und KÃ¶nnen bei einem MTB-SpÃ¤teinsteiger nicht im Fokus. Richtig SpaÃ macht das AM auch in den Alpen.  Aufgrund eines angeschlagenen und operiertem Knies habe ich folgende VerÃ¤nderungen vorgenommen: 20er Kettenblatt und seit diesem Jahr eine 10 fach XT-Schaltung mit 36er Kassette: damit lÃ¤ssts sich wunderbar auch dank Absenkung der Gabel selbst steile Rampen locker hochkurbel (Quirl). Meine Sitzposition habe ich bei einem Ergonomiespezialisten einstellen lassen: heraus kam eine nach vorne gekrÃ¶pfte Stellung der CB-Joplin 4 SattelstÃ¼tze â Canyon sollte hier in Zukunft Sitzwinkel in Richtung 73-74Â° konstruieren.
2)	Einzelkritik
A)	Fahrwerk/Rahmen: 
Die Kinematik samt Anti-Squat funktioniert, der DÃ¤mpfer fahre ich eher weicher mit 30% SAG - dann ist der Hinterbau erste Sahne und super feinfÃ¼hlig. Manchmal sackt man aber in schnellen bergauf Passagen zu tief ein. Was nun wirklich langsam nervt ist die Gabel: unsensibel und das zweite Mal reif zum Einsenden an Toxoholic, mit defektem Lockout der Gabel macht sich zudem deutlich bemerkbar dass beim DÃ¤mpfer das Pro Pedal bei einem L-Rahmen und 80 kg Fahrer (nackt, aber nur auf der Waage) selbst bei Stufe 3 nahezu keine Wirkung zeigt. Im Wiegetritt fahren geht nicht mehr. Bin aktuell schwer am Ã¼berlegen die Gabel Ã¼berhaupt noch zum Service zu geben und stattdessen eine RS Sektor Dual Step Coil 2012 einzubauen ( neu ~330 Euro !!!), mein mexikanischer Liteville Kollege schwÃ¤rmt nur so von seiner Sektor. Das Neuigkeiten manchmal ein RÃ¼ckschritt bedeuten zeigen die âschickenâ innenverlegte ZÃ¼ge: hier ist deutlich erhÃ¶hter Instandhaltungsaufwand nÃ¶tig â im Rahmen auf der Seite der Zuggegenhalter sammelt sich aller Dreck und Feuchtigkeit die irgendwie in den Rahmen kommt. Das fÃ¼hrt schnell zum verrosten der ZughÃ¼llen und zur SchwergÃ¤ngigkeit. Und das Gefummele beim Tauschen der ZughÃ¼llen â alles unnÃ¶tig aber leider voll im âTrendâ (besonders bei den Bravo-Testern der Stuttgarter CafÃ©sâ¦). Auch hier bin ich am Ã¼berlegen beim nÃ¤chsten Tausch komplett durchgehende ZÃ¼ge wieder auÃen zu verlegen. Oben bereits erwÃ¤hnt sollte man die Geometrie in Richtung 73-74Â° Sitzwinkel weiterentwickeln. Und dann noch das Problem mit den Haarrissen in den Sitzstreben â eine etwas offenere Kommunikation seitens Canyon wÃ¼rde hier gut tun â ich kontrolliere nach jeder Ausfahrt die Sitzstreben auf Risse da Canyon nicht in der Lage ist zu kommunizieren ob nun verstÃ¤rkte Sitzstreben eingebaut wurden. 
B)	Schaltung: 
XT 9- bzw. jetzt 10-fach funktioniert, die SRAM X0 am alten XC7 war besser â knackiger, direkter. Aufgrund der innenverlegten ZÃ¼ge (s.o.) unnÃ¶tig schwergÃ¤ngige Schaltung .
C)	Bremsen
Avid Elixier CR â keine Kritik â jederzeit genug Reserven (auch in den Alpen mit GepÃ¤ck und 1.500 Hm-Abfahrten) . Hinten fÃ¤hrt immer wieder ein Kolben nicht mehr ganz aus â muss regelmÃ¤Ãig gesÃ¤ubert werden. AM2010-Fahrer der ersten Stunde sollten Ã¶fters mal ein Blick auf die Bremsleitung fÃ¼r hinten im Bereich des Tretlagers werfen. Bei mir war die Leitung oben herum gelegt und durch den Drall der Leitung streifte diese immer wieder an der Kurbel â das hÃ¤tte keine 500km gedauertâ¦â¦ . Die Bremsleitung ist unter dem Tretlager verlegt besser aufgehoben (so wurden dann auch die spÃ¤teren Bikes ausgeliefert).
D)	Felgen/Reifen
DT Swiss M1800SL â LaufrÃ¤der bis heute unauffÃ¤llig, habe in den Alpen aber einen robusteren Laufradsatz drauf. Die Kombination FA vorne und NN hinten ist ok, das der NN hinten bei NÃ¤sse wenig taugt ist bekannt. In den Alpen oder bei Sau-Wetter fahre ich dann gerne auch den FA hinten. WÃ¼rde mir gerne aber einen leichteren Laufradsatz Tubeless wÃ¼nschen.

3)	SchÃ¤den, Probleme, VerschleiÃ:
3 verbogenen Schaltaugen, alle 600-1.000 km neue BremsbelÃ¤ge und Ketten (den sandigen VerhÃ¤ltnissen im PfÃ¤lzerwald geschuldet)
km 2.600 : Talas Einheit der Gabel Fox 150 Talas Fit RLC defekt, Tausch gerade noch auf Garantie bei Toxoholic
km 3.000 : Sitzstrebe antriebsseitig angerissen, Tausch auf Garantie
km 3.400 : Innenlager Kurbel genegenÃ¼ber Antriebsseite defekt
km 3.600 : Buchsen und Gleitlager DÃ¤mpfer Fox RP23 XX BV ausgeschlagen
km 3.650 : Tausch der SchaltzÃ¼ge und âhÃ¼llen notwendig
km 4.200 : Gabel Lockout defekt

4)	âTuning, Changesâ
Syntace Moto Griffe (einfach super)
Mountain Goat 20er Kettenblatt mit XT-10 fach 11-36
Crank Brother Joplin 4 SattelstÃ¼tze (im Gegensatz zur Joplin 3 bis jetzt keine Probleme)
Zweiter robusterer Laufradsatz ohne relevante GewichtsbeschrÃ¤nkung (DT Swiss 5.1 bzw EX 500 mit XT QR15 vorne und DT 340er Nabe hinten)

5)	Fazit: Schon ein gutes Bike aber deutlich hÃ¤ufiger Reparaturbedarf und viel anfÃ¤lliger wie mein altes 2006er XC7 mit 10.000km Laufleistung.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. August 2011)

Hi,

kann da vieles zu bestÃ¤tigen, vor allem die bockige Talas ist die grÃ¶Ãte SchwÃ¤che im Rad. Wenn man bedenkt, dass diese 900â¬ als Retail kostet muss man sich wundern wie diese Gabel so schlecht funktionieren kann. Meine nÃ¤chste Gabel wird auch eine RS. 

Als Tipp noch fÃ¼r die Reifen:
Mach mal den Ardent vorne drauf. Den FA willst du nie mehr haben ich versprechs dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (5. August 2011)

hi,
ioch muss meine begeisterung mal eben mitteilen
Ich hab an meinem NERVE AM einen neuen Vorbau(Syntace F149 60mm) montiert und bin jetzt mal ne Runde gefahren...das ist jetzt ein Gefühl wie auf einem geilen-gefederten BMX ..sehr direkt,sehr agil,und extremst spaßig

...eine geile investition


----------



## xTr3Me (5. August 2011)

Was war denn vorher drauf? Ein 75er?


----------



## Stefan_78 (5. August 2011)

ja,vorher war ein 75mm drin!Ich hätte nie gedacht das der untertschied so groß ist!


----------



## PiR4Te (5. August 2011)

Welchen 60er haste denn jetzt?

Gruss


----------



## Stefan_78 (6. August 2011)

Syntace F 149 in 60mm


----------



## jaamaa (6. August 2011)

Hatte damals auch den Vorbau von 90mm (Rahmengr. L) auf 70mm ausgewechselt. Der Unterschied ist enorm und das Bike macht auf den Trails noch mehr Spaß. Der Nachteil beim Uphill ist m.E. unwesentlich.
Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, dass es Tibor Simai bei seinen Canyon's auch erstmal einen kurzen Vorbau dranschraubt. Er wird ja schon wissen warum...


----------



## T!ll (6. August 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Hatte bei Gr. L einen 60er drauf, passte nahezu perfekt


----------



## xTr3Me (6. August 2011)

Till, hab ich dir eigentlich schon vom Ardent berichtet? Falls nicht: mach ihn drauf!^^

In der mtbBike ist ein Reifentest drin.. der dem NN fast genauso viel Grip attestiert wie dem Advantage


----------



## T!ll (6. August 2011)

Der Ardent wird wahrscheinlich bald aufs Hinterrad kommen 

Dann müssen die aber einen sehr schlechten Advantage erwischt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (6. August 2011)

Ach diese Bikebravos haben meiner Meinung nach viele Dinge die sie "testen" nicht mal Probe gefahren. Ich hab ja mittlerweile auch schon einige Reifen gefahren, sowohl aus dem CC als auch dem AM Bereich und das was da teilweise geschrieben wird KANN einfach niemand der auch NOCH SO DÄMLICH ist denken. 

War jetzt aber schon seit 1-2 Wochen nicht mehr fahren  - keine Zeit.. Praktikum, Bachelorarbeit, Gartenarbeit und ich bau mir ein paar Möbel. Hoffe nächste Woche klappts mal wieder..


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. August 2011)

Die verbesserte Agilität mit nem 70mm Vorbau statt nem 90mm Vorbau, bei nem Nerve AM in L, kann ich nur bestätigen...unfassbar was das ausmacht.
Den NN an der Hinterachse hab ich mir nach ungefähr 20km als abschreckendes Beispiel in die Garage gehangen und stattdessen erstmal nen FA aufgezogen.
War auch die richtige Entscheidung bei diesem etwas nasseren "Sommer"


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. August 2011)

..den NN hab ich auch nach ca.50km direkt "entsorgt" und einen FA drauf gemacht


----------



## Didjah (8. August 2011)

MIST!!! Wollt jetzt endlich mal die Bremsleitung unter das Tretlager legen- is aber zu kurz die Sau! Da hilft wohl nur die Lösung mit dem Zusätzlichen Satellit an der Strebe damit die Leitung auf dem Tretlager wenigstens nicht mehr verrutscht. 
Oder hat jemand noch ne andere Idee?
Bin die ganze Zeit mit nem Stück Schrumpfschlauch an der Reibstelle gefahren.


----------



## sugarbiker (9. August 2011)

mach den zusätzlichen Satelliten an die Kettenstrebe, hat damals bei mir auch geholfen, damit kann man prima der Leitung eine neue Drall-Richtung geben.


----------



## Didjah (9. August 2011)

Ok danke, so werd ichs dann wohl machen müssen^^- fehlt nur noch der Sattelit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knackundback (12. August 2011)

Nabend Leute....

bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Nerve AM 6.0 2010...
heute ne tour gemacht und muss sagen es gefällt mir sehr gut, Berg ab gut flott und bügelt ziemlich viel weg,das FOX Fahrwerk macht eine gute arbeit!

Heute auch direkt neue teile bestellt,ich denke das bike wird mich finanziell ruinieren durch die wahrscheinlich nie endenden tuning Ideen 

grüße aus essen


----------



## Didjah (14. August 2011)

Glückwunsch^^

Ja wir haben uns ein teures Hobby ausgesucht 
Aber gibts ne Alternative?   NEIN!


----------



## xTr3Me (14. August 2011)

Ich hab mir die 3way pro ZTR Flow Laufräder bestellt. Gestern gekommen.. natürlich erst mal den falschen Adapter für die Vorderachse bestellt 

Dienstag sollte der richtige Adapter da sein, bin schon ganz gespannt. Anfassqualität ist top und die Teile sind echt sehr leicht. 1750g für den Preis ist schon ne Nummer. Die Einspeichqualität wird wohl der Knackpunkt sein


----------



## tommespommes (14. August 2011)

Hallo Canyoneros! Kann mir einer hier nen Hinweis oder nen Tutorial geben wie man die Haupt-Schwingenlager am 2010er Nerve AM schonend wechseln kann ohne das komplette Bike zu Canyon zu bringen/schicken? Die Lager sind zwar sehr robust, aber irgendwann sind se doch fällig... Alles in allem ist das schon ein excellenter Pflug, einzig die derbe ausgeschlagenen Dämpferbuchsen und Buchsenlager enttäuschen etwas. Ich glaub ich wechsle daher auf Stahlbuchsen. Die nutzen nicht so schnell ab und nudeln dann das Buchsenlager aus. Desweiteren wollte ich den Lenkwinkel für mehr Laufruhe etwas abflachen. Weiß einer ob und ggf. welcher Steuersatz mit externer unterer Lagerschale passt? Möglichkeit 2 wären die unmoralisch teuren Excenter-Dämpferbuchsen von Burgtec, bei denen keiner weiß wieviel die aushalten... Danke vorab für hilfreiche Kommentare. Grüße und einen schönen Restsonntag.


----------



## tommespommes (14. August 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Als Tipp noch für die Reifen:
> Mach mal den Ardent vorne drauf. Den FA willst du nie mehr haben ich versprechs dir.



Das sehe ich anders!!! Hab an meinem Enduro den Ardent 2.6" neu aufgezogen und der Reifen hat schon 3-4 mal zu großen Augen und Angstschweiß geführt. Er ist schwerer als der FA, bietet nicht mehr Schutz als der FA und hat extreme Grip-Probleme aufgrund der weichen Stollen bei hartem Untergrund (Asphalt oder trockener Lehmboden) und hartem Untergrund auf dem eine feine Sandschicht ist. Wenn dir bei ner Vollbremsung mit 40-50km/h das Vorderrad abhaut weißt du was ich meine. Für losen Waldboden ist er allerdings perfekt. Auch der gutmütige Grenzbereich (der bei o.a. Situationen vorschnell eintritt) ist positiv zu erwähnen. Hab jetzt auf meinem Canyon nen nagelneuen FA 2.4", für mich der Allroundreifen.

Als Tuningtip von mir:
Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau 40mm, günstig, gut, direkt und spaßbringend 
die fetten Superstar-Components Griffe, günstig und Wohlfühlatmo für lange Touren (wenn man nicht gerade sehr kleine Hände hat, habe Handschuhgröße L/9-10)
Holzfeller Riserbar 30mm, megastabil und extrem gute Biegung, genau die richtige Breite für das Einsatzgebiet.
Plattformpedale, kann die günstigen Wellgos mit Madenschrauben empfehlen, auch beim technischen Uphill eine Hilfe
und auf jeden Fall ne Teleskop-Sattelstütze mit nem weicheren Sattel mit weniger Verletzungspotential!!! Fahre die Reverb mit Syncros FR bzw AM Sattel 
last but not least, Bremsbeläge von Kool-Stop, verschleißen zwar schneller als die gesinterten, aber die Performance und der Preis rechtfertigen die Wahl

Wie ihr seht ist das Bike etwas für Trail- und Bergabbetrieb optimiert, fahre aber auch Touren im 7Gebirge (teilweise fiese Rampen) mit 60-80km und bis 1600hm problemlos.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. August 2011)

Lol Fatalbert und Allround xD sobald der nur ne Wurzel oder gar ne nasse Wurzel sieht ist der doch weg. Spurführung und Seitenhalt kannste ebenso vergessen wennste mal den Ardent gefahren bist...
Und das ein 2,6" Reifen schwerer als ein 2,4" Reifen ist, ist wohl normal? Für seine Breite ist der 2,6" im übrigen extrem leicht. Und das er mehr Schutz bietet ist auch nicht nötig, ich hatte weder mit Ardent noch mit FA nen Platten.
Mit deinem Post kann ich irgendwie nichts anfangen, das ist purer Käse...


----------



## tommespommes (14. August 2011)

Nix für ungut! Wie gesagt, bin den Ardent gefahren bzw. hab ihn immernoch drauf. Konnte ihn leider noch nicht bei dem Sauwetter testen, da mein Enduroradl im Moment nicht einsatzbereit ist. Auf losem Waldboden is er auf jeden Fall zu Hause, bei anderen Verhältnissen gefällt mir der FA besser. Der 2.6" fällt für seine Nenngröße relativ schmal aus, aber auch der 2.4er is schwerer als der FA (wobei Leichtbauwahn hier nicht das Thema ist, sondern das Gewicht nur ein weiteres Bewertungskriterium darstellt). Ich war gestern mit nem neuen Satz FA draußen und der Nassgrip is auf jeden Fall gegeben. Bei trockenen Bedingungen hat sogar ein abgenutzter FA für mein Empfinden wesentlich mehr Grip auf harten Böden als der Ardent. Ich hab mir den Ardent fürs Enduro geholt weil ich extrem viel Gutes über diesen Reifen gehört und gelesen habe. Müsste ich mich aber nochmal entscheiden, würde ich aber eher zu den FAs greifen, oder aber noch etwas mehr Gewicht akzeptieren und nen richtigen Enduro- / Freeridereifen (MM oder BB) kaufen. Zu deinem Glück mit Reifenpannen kann ich dir nur gratulieren. Hab zwar auch selten welche, aber es kommt schon mal vor. Dabei sind es aber weniger fiese Steinkanten und Durchschläge als die Drecksdornen, die einen zu ner Pause zwingen. Aber das kann je nach Region komplett variieren.... haste keine Dornen in deinem Revier, haste weniger mit Durchstichen zu tun. Und mal nebenbei... man  kann auch etwas moderater auf nen Post reagieren. Greetz


----------



## jaamaa (14. August 2011)

tommespommes schrieb:


> und hat extreme Grip-Probleme aufgrund der weichen Stollen bei hartem Untergrund (*Asphalt oder trocken*er Lehmboden) und hartem Untergrund auf dem eine feine Sandschicht ist.



Hmmm.... aber wer fährt denn auf Asphalt? Und 'trocken'... kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern, wann hier in diesem Sommer die Böden trocken waren! Also ich probier mal den Ardent... wenn ich mal wieder nen Bikel hab .

Und die Lager sind Gleitlager. Denk schon, dass die ne gewisse Zeit ganz gut überstehen. Warte erstmal ab.


----------



## T!ll (14. August 2011)

Da hilft nur eines: Minion 2,5 exo fürs VR holen und glücklich werden


----------



## xTr3Me (14. August 2011)

tommespommes schrieb:


> Nix für ungut! Wie gesagt, bin den Ardent gefahren bzw. hab ihn immernoch drauf. Konnte ihn leider noch nicht bei dem Sauwetter testen, da mein Enduroradl im Moment nicht einsatzbereit ist. Auf losem Waldboden is er auf jeden Fall zu Hause, bei anderen Verhältnissen gefällt mir der FA besser. Der 2.6" fällt für seine Nenngröße relativ schmal aus, aber auch der 2.4er is schwerer als der FA (wobei Leichtbauwahn hier nicht das Thema ist, sondern das Gewicht nur ein weiteres Bewertungskriterium darstellt). Ich war gestern mit nem neuen Satz FA draußen und der Nassgrip is auf jeden Fall gegeben. Bei trockenen Bedingungen hat sogar ein abgenutzter FA für mein Empfinden wesentlich mehr Grip auf harten Böden als der Ardent. Ich hab mir den Ardent fürs Enduro geholt weil ich extrem viel Gutes über diesen Reifen gehört und gelesen habe. Müsste ich mich aber nochmal entscheiden, würde ich aber eher zu den FAs greifen, oder aber noch etwas mehr Gewicht akzeptieren und nen richtigen Enduro- / Freeridereifen (MM oder BB) kaufen. Zu deinem Glück mit Reifenpannen kann ich dir nur gratulieren. Hab zwar auch selten welche, aber es kommt schon mal vor. Dabei sind es aber weniger fiese Steinkanten und Durchschläge als die Drecksdornen, die einen zu ner Pause zwingen. Aber das kann je nach Region komplett variieren.... haste keine Dornen in deinem Revier, haste weniger mit Durchstichen zu tun. Und mal nebenbei... man  kann auch etwas moderater auf nen Post reagieren. Greetz



Hi,

sorry dass ich so reagiere, das ist nicht meine Art für gewöhnlich aber wenn jemand etwas schreibt, dass mit meinen Erfahrungen hinten und vorne rein gar nichts gleich hat, dann denk ich mir "der hat den reifen doch selbst nie gefahren".
eine unterschiedliche wahrnehmung ist immer da, aber irgendwie hat man dann doch immer überschneidungen. die fehlen bei deiner beschreibung sowohl beim ardent als auch beim FA.

BB ist nur ein stabilerer FA. Vll was für dich wenn du oft Pannen hast. Oder Tubeless / UST.

Ach ja: auf Asphalt fahre ich so gut wie nie und richtig Trocken hatte ichs schon auf der Hausrunde und da war der Ardent dem FA ebenfalls überlegen.


edit:
Ach ja: Meinungen zum Highroller 2? Profil schaut vielversprechend aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommespommes (15. August 2011)

Trocken wars ne ganze Zeit, is aber leider schon nen paar Wochen her. Asphalt lässt sich als Transferweg leider nicht immer ausschließen...


----------



## mc83 (19. August 2011)

Bei mir kommen nach den Schwalbe auch Maxxis drauf.
Hr: Ardent, Vr: bin noch unschlüssig

Zudem blicke ich bei den vielen Versionen der Maxxis nicht durch!

Ps: habe mein Nerve mit einen 55er Vorbau gepimt.
Soviel Spass hatte ich mit dem Bike noch nie!


----------



## xTr3Me (19. August 2011)

Wenn du hinten den Ardent drauf machst dann wäre die RQ vorne eine passende Wahl.


----------



## mc83 (20. August 2011)

Was ist RQ?
Rubber Queen?
Wollte VO und HR einen Maxxis.
Dachte an den Minion DHR, High Roller Super Tacky oder Single oder den Advantage Single.
Kenne aber die Unterschiede zwischen Single und Super Tacky nicht.

Gruß


----------



## nadgrajin (20. August 2011)

mc83 schrieb:


> Was ist RQ?
> Rubber Queen?



Richtig.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. September 2011)

Hat dann jemand mal eine Schaltbare Kettenführung am Nerve AM montiert? Habe die SLX Kurbel.

Habe auch noch wie vor noch keinen Bashguard montiert, weil irgendwie ALLE ultrahässlich sind


----------



## LeonF (6. September 2011)

Findste echt? Was st mit der Turbine von Syntace? 
Umbau ist eig echt supereasy, wenn du die passenden Werzeuge hast (5er inbus, Kurbelbabzieher und entsprechenden Inbus oder Trox für die Kettenblattschrauben)
Aber das weißt du wahrsch. selber. 
Ich dind auch transparente nicht schlecht. Ich hab zum Beispiel einen transparenten Plastikbash von FSA und der gefallt mir eig ganz gut zusammen mit den Rhino von Mountaingoat


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

den hier find ich noch am besten:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40422

Allerdings ist das ein bisl viel für einen Aluring 

Mache die Tage mal nen kleinen Service an der 32er Talas.. mal sehen ob ich das hinkrieg


----------



## tommespommes (7. September 2011)

Check mal das teil hier => http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist-iscg_2.html !!! Ich denke das gute Teil werd ich mir früher oder später zulegen. Solange muss noch meine selbstgebaute Kettenführung (siehe Forum) aus PE-Rohr und Kabelbindern herhalten. Die Funktioniert allerdings wirklich gut! Das einzige was an der DIY-Version fehlt is halt n Rockring / Wadenschoner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommespommes (7. September 2011)

Poste ma deine Erfahrungen zu dem Service! Ob du da irgendwelches Spezialwerkzeug brauchst etc. Sobald meine Füchse aus der Gewährleistung sind wird der Service auch selbst gemacht.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

tommespommes schrieb:


> Check mal das teil hier => http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist-iscg_2.html !!! Ich denke das gute Teil werd ich mir früher oder später zulegen. Solange muss noch meine selbstgebaute Kettenführung (siehe Forum) aus PE-Rohr und Kabelbindern herhalten. Die Funktioniert allerdings wirklich gut! Das einzige was an der DIY-Version fehlt is halt n Rockring / Wadenschoner.



Schaut ja ziemlich cool aus. Interessant ist ja auch die "Zweig", die scheinbar nur auf dem zweiten Kettenblatt die Kette hält. So hätte man beim bergauf Fahren keinen zusätzlichen Widerstand und evtl. Geräusche der KeFü.
Die Bashguards schauen auch toll aus, glaub da werd ich mir erstmal einen bestellen 

--
@tommes
Werde ich machen. Neue Staubdichtungen sind schon bestellt. Die Garantie erlischt, soweit ich weiß, nicht wenn man die Gabel selbst wartet.
Man muss eben alles richtig machen. Wenn man dabei was kaputt macht, muss man für den Schaden natürlich selbst aufkommen.


----------



## Bonvivant (7. September 2011)

Hallo Nerve AM Besitzer, ich bin auch einer, allerdings des 2011er Modells.
Die 2012er sind ja schon angekündigt und es gibt fürs Nerve AM keine wesentlichen Änderungen. Außer -und hier wird' s interessant für mich- der neue Rockerarm/die Dämpferschwinge. Die finde ich schick und da bald der Winter kommt und ich weniger fahre (mehr laufe), kann ich mehr schrauben...und da drängen sich mir immer so Ideen auf.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, wenn möglich, würd ich mir gern die neue Schwinge rein bauen. Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit dem Nachliefern einzelner Teile für den Rahmen? Macht Canyon das und wenn, in was für einer Preisregion bewegt sich das? Denke da bspw. an die Fälle der gebrochenen Sitzstreben...

Danke schonmal und gute Fahrt


----------



## Bonvivant (7. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hat dann jemand mal eine Schaltbare Kettenführung am Nerve AM montiert? Habe die SLX Kurbel.
> 
> Habe auch noch wie vor noch keinen Bashguard montiert, weil irgendwie ALLE ultrahässlich sind




Was ich empfehlen kann: Die Kettenführung von Bionicon (C/guide). Funktioniert bei mir astrein, inkl. 2Wochen heftige Fels-Alpentrails. Weiß nicht, wofür mehr. Kommt wohl für die nächste Saison nochmals modifiziert und räumt damit das einzige Manko aus, das ich mir vorstellen kann: Den Verschleiß. Aber 11g Gewicht, easy Montage, relativ zur Konkurrenz angemessener Preis und sonstiges perfektes Verrichten ihrer Aufgabe sprechen für sie 

Wegen Bash: Bei ChainReactionCycles gibt' s imho die schönste große Auswahl. Oder mal nach dem Truvativ Stylo Bash suchen, auch wenn der vornehmlich an einer XT-Kurbel perfekt ausschaut.  Mein weiteres (s.o.) Winterprojekt 

Gruß


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

Da ich die 2010er SLX Kurbel habe würde der Truvativ Style da nicht so gut dazu passen 
Ich habe jetzt mal den Raceface lightweight bestellt. Hab einen von Privat erwerben können und hoffe, dass er bis zum Wochenende kommt  
Brauch ich dann neue Schrauben?

Bzgl Kefü:
Das Bionicon Teil ist mir zu fragil  - außerdem wärs mir wichtig, dass die Kefü eine geringe Reibung verursacht. Da finde ich die Lösung mit drehenden Zahnrädern am besten.


----------



## jaamaa (7. September 2011)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, wenn möglich, würd ich mir gern die neue Schwinge rein bauen. Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit dem Nachliefern einzelner Teile für den Rahmen? Macht Canyon das und wenn, in was für einer Preisregion bewegt sich das? Denke da bspw. an die Fälle der gebrochenen Sitzstreben...
> 
> Danke schonmal und gute Fahrt



Es gibt zwar keinen Katalog, aber normalerweis hat ja jedes Teil eine Teilenummer und könnte theoretisch nachgeordert werden. Ist mit Lagern, Schrauben und Streben ja auch möglich. Ich denke aber solang die 2012er noch nicht bestellbar sind, macht es keinen Sinn bei Canyon nachzufragen. Ich glaube preislich liegt eine Kettenstrebe so um die 100.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didjah (14. September 2011)

Oh man Leute kanns sein das die Alexrims vom 2010ner AM 6.0 totaler mist sind?
Hab schon den zweiten achter drin. Beim ersten mal bin ich en etwas groberen Wurzelteppich runter gefahrn und da war die Vorderradfelge verbogen. Und heut bin ich etwas schneller mim Hinterrad über nen Bordstein gefahren und jetzt hat sie auch en ordentlichen Schlag! Der Bordstein hatt noch nicht mal ne Kante sonder is rund...und ich wieg mit Ausrüßtung nur 67Kg...
Is das normal? Ich dachte die Alexrims wären robust- wiegen ja auch einiges!


----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2011)

Also meine haben nie was abbekommen und wieg noch mal ca 15kg mehr fahrfertig. Habe aber mittlerweile einen LRS mit ZTR Flow im Einsatz. Braucht man auch für niedrigen Luftdruck.


----------



## Didjah (15. September 2011)

Welchen Satz hast du da genau^^ oder welchen kannst du eventuell empfehlen?


----------



## xTr3Me (15. September 2011)

Wenn du was solides suchst, dann schau dich nach einem Hope Pro 2 Evo + ZTR Flow Satz um. Die ZTR Flow ist eine tubeless Felge mit recht groÃer Maulweite und sehr hoher Steifigkeit bei relativ wenig Gewicht. Du musst aber nicht tubeless fahren, geht mit Schlauch genauso gut. Die hÃ¶here Maulweite hat den Vorteil, dass du mit deutlich weniger Luftdruck fahren kannst! Ich fahre bei 1,1-1,4 bar. 
Die Hope Naben sind sehr solide und die gÃ¼nstigsten, langlebigen Naben. Allerdings ist der Freilaufsound wirklich sehr laut. Sie sind quasi ein Klingelersatz. Man muss es schon mÃ¶gen, finde ich.

Als SparlÃ¶sung gibt es noch die Novatec Naben, welche mit gefÃ¼hlten 20 verschiedenen Labels erhÃ¤ltlich sind. Es sind sehr, sehr gÃ¼nstige China-Naben. Diese habe ich. Der Freilauf ist wohl nicht der stabilste auf die Dauer und geht gerne mal kaputt. Allerdings kostet dieser lediglich 20â¬ und ist auch als etwas schwerere Stahlvariante erhÃ¤ltlich. Ansonsten sind die Naben unauffÃ¤llig, gehen bei hartem Einsatz mit SprÃ¼ngen aber relativ bald kaputt. Ohne SprÃ¼nge scheinbar vÃ¶llig problemlos einsetzbar. Ich fahre sie aber erst seit 1-2 Monaten, also kann ich nichts zur LangzeitstabilitÃ¤t sagen. Als LRS mit den ZTR Flow kosten diese 350â¬. Ansonsten gibt es ein Angebot aus dem UK, bei dem der LRS mit den Novatec Naben, ZTR Flow und Felgenband sowie Dichtmittel (nicht ganz sicher) fÃ¼r umgerechnet 270â¬ zu haben ist. Das Angebot ist eigentilch ein echter Knaller. Ich selbst bin leider zu spÃ¤t darÃ¼ber gestolpert.

Ansonsten gibts noch LRS mit Acros Naben, aber das geht erst ab ca 530â¬ los. Das ist dann eine sehr hohe QualitÃ¤t.. die bezahlt werden will


----------



## tommespommes (15. September 2011)

check das hier http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=40&osCsid=0cc7eaeba1b2abad6104ac3297ad1a18 oder die custom laufräder http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/index.php?cPath=63


----------



## Didjah (16. September 2011)

Ok danke Jungs^^- das hilft!!! =)
Werd mich ma durchwühlen...


----------



## knackundback (19. September 2011)

Hi leute...
Wollte euch mal fragen was ihr. von den felgen haltet und ob der preis ok ist...

Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tune-King-Kong-NoTubes-ZTR-Flow-26-Laufradsatz-LRS-/260845201828

Suche namlich neue felgen für mein nerve am 6.0,könnte ich die so ohne weiteres bei meinem bike benutzen,bezüglich schnellspanner?

Lg aus Essen 


Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2011)

Über die Naben habe ich nicht gerade gutes gehört. Musst mal hier im Forum nachlesen.


----------



## un1e4shed (20. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch einen anderen Hinterbaudämpfer eingebaut? Also z.B. einen RockShox Monarch?
Wenn ja, kann jemand einen Vergleich zum Fox Float ziehen?


----------



## Reese23 (30. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab da mal ein Anliegen mit meinem 2010er Nerve AM. Ich fahre vorne seit einiger Zeit statt dem 44er Kettenblatt einen Bashguard was an sich ja kein Problem darstellt. Was mich jedoch stört ist die Schaltungsfreiheit bei den beiden verbleibenden Kettenblättern. Die Kassette hinten lässt sich nur teilweise frei schalten ohne dass es vorne am Umwerfer dann irgendwo schleift.
Aufgrund der E-Type Montage des Umwerfers beschränkt sich die Auswahl der 2-Umwerfer ja leider sehr. Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp für mich wie es sich lösen ließe, dass ich die Kassette auf mehr Rizeln nutzten kann ohne dass es vorne schleift???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (30. September 2011)

umwerferbügel evtl. bißchen aufbiegen? das wird aber evtl. das schaltverhalten verschlechtern...


----------



## xTr3Me (30. September 2011)

Ich versteh dein Problem nicht so recht? Du musst den Umwerfer eben richtig einstellen. Die Begrenzung für ganz oben und unten mit den beiden Einstellschrauben und die Feineinstellung mit der Schraube am Schalthebel. Ansonsten ist es nicht so gedacht, dass du mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt vorne gleichzeitig mit dem kleinsten Ritzel hinten fährst. Das ist Käse und ergibt eine bescheidene Kettenlinie.


----------



## LeonF (30. September 2011)

@xTr3Me:
Schon mal ausprobiert??? 
Das ist nämlich wirklich so (auch mit perfekt eingestellter Schaltung...) 
Wenn man mvorne auf dem große KB ist, kann man hinten nur die drei kleinsten Ritzel schalten, auf dem kleinen KB nur die drei größten. Das ist echt ätzend!!


----------



## Reese23 (30. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> @xTr3Me:
> Schon mal ausprobiert???
> Das ist nämlich wirklich so (auch mit perfekt eingestellter Schaltung...)
> Wenn man mvorne auf dem große KB ist, kann man hinten nur die drei kleinsten Ritzel schalten, auf dem kleinen KB nur die drei größten. Das ist echt ätzend!!



Genauso sieht es aus... wird's besser mit einem 2-fach Umwerfer?


----------



## xTr3Me (30. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> @xTr3Me:
> Schon mal ausprobiert???
> Das ist nämlich wirklich so (auch mit perfekt eingestellter Schaltung...)
> Wenn man mvorne auf dem große KB ist, kann man hinten nur die drei kleinsten Ritzel schalten, auf dem kleinen KB nur die drei größten. Das ist echt ätzend!!



Tja ich kann auf dem kleinsten KB vorne alle Ritzel hinten durchschalten ohne, dass etwas schleift.. und ich habe den E-Type XT Umwerfer. Allerdings am Strive...
Beim Nerve konnte ich glaube ich jeweils 7-8 Ritzel durchschalten.


----------



## nadgrajin (30. September 2011)

Reese23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab da mal ein Anliegen mit meinem 2010er Nerve AM. Ich fahre vorne seit einiger Zeit statt dem 44er Kettenblatt einen Bashguard was an sich ja kein Problem darstellt. Was mich jedoch stört ist die Schaltungsfreiheit bei den beiden verbleibenden Kettenblättern. Die Kassette hinten lässt sich nur teilweise frei schalten ohne dass es vorne am Umwerfer dann irgendwo schleift.
> Aufgrund der E-Type Montage des Umwerfers beschränkt sich die Auswahl der 2-Umwerfer ja leider sehr. Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp für mich wie es sich lösen ließe, dass ich die Kassette auf mehr Rizeln nutzten kann ohne dass es vorne schleift???



Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wo dein Problem ist, ich kann jedenfalls selber vom mittleren Kettenblatt hinten alles bedienen ohne das ich groß was umgebaut hätte und da schleift nichts.



> Tja ich kann auf dem kleinsten KB vorne alle Ritzel hinten durchschalten ohne, dass etwas schleift.. und ich habe den E-Type XT Umwerfer. Allerdings am Strive...


Denke Du hast da eine leicht andere Kettenlinie welche auf 2 fach angepasst ist.


----------



## xTr3Me (30. September 2011)

Könnte sein ja - ich überlege derzeit auf einfach umzusteigen.. die Kettenlinie ist eben sehr unschön wenn man auf dem kleinsten Ritzel fährt.


----------



## LeonF (30. September 2011)

Ja eben...
Wenn man am Nerve AM auf 2-fach umstellt, hat man (zumindest ich und Reese23) dieses Problem. Frag mich nicht, warum. Bei 3-fach habe auch ich dieses Problem nicht. 
Die Kettenlinie ist am AM für 2-fach mit 3-fach Umwerfer wohl einfach schlecht geeignet.
Ausprobieren, dann schlau posten...  
(Wer Andere Erfahrungen mit dem AM mit 2-fach KB und 3-fach Umwerfer hat, ich wüsste auch gerne eine Lösung für das Problem)


----------



## xTr3Me (30. September 2011)

Also ich hatte 2-fach ja auch am Nerve.. und da gabs wie gesagt keine Probleme..
Und ich habe gar nichts anders eingestellt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (30. September 2011)

Ich hab auch nichts anderes eingestellt und glaub mir dass ich in der Lage bin einen Umwerfer einzustellen aber wenns nichts bringt ists halt so... was soll ich sagen, ich schreib das ja nicht zum Spaß hier!


----------



## tane (30. September 2011)

mit einem spacer den rechten kurbelteil auf die richtige kettenline (mitte zwischen den kettenblätter in linie mit dem mittleren ritzel) rausrücken sollte doch auch was bringen...


----------



## Reese23 (30. September 2011)

das wär ne Idee... wird getestet!!!


----------



## PiR4Te (30. September 2011)

Bei mir hats nicht gehalten, hab 2 mal im Wiegetritt meine Kurbel verloren. 
Ohne Spacer hälts, die Kefü von Blackspire ist 2,5mm oder 3mm dick.

Gruss


----------



## LeonF (30. September 2011)

Bei mir ist die Kassette zu weit "drinnen"  
Spacer an der Kurbel bringt also nüscht...


----------



## tommespommes (2. November 2011)

hallo liebe canyoneros!!! hab leider am freitag mein geliebtes am 8.0 gebeult. aus diesem grund wird das gute stück jetzt ausgeschlachtet und verhökert. wer also interesse an teilen hat kann sich melden. die gabel, bremsen (beides nur vorerst) und reifen behalte ich. der rest ist verkäuflich. der rahmen (gr. l) selbst hat ne ordentliche delle im oberrohr nähe steuerrohr, ist aber nicht verzogen und hat keine risse. für normale touren ist er definitiv noch brauchbar. bei fiesem geballer und derben sprüngen fehlt mir allerdings das vertrauen. der rest ist außer dem used-look einwandfrei. beim antrieb sind das kleine und mittlere kettenblatt, die kassette, kette und der rechte shifter fast neu. der dämpfer war auch am anfang des jahres beim onkel doktor und wurde danach nicht zu sehr misshandelt. wer interesse hat kann ja ne pn schreiben. der kram wird dann auch bald in den bikemarkt gesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. November 2011)

Moin,
ich hab das 2011 AM und vor ca. 2Wochen auf nen Bashguard umgerüstet.
Ich hab keinerlei Probleme. Kettenblatt runter Bashguard rauf un den Umwerferanschlag so reingeschraubt das ich halt nur bis zum mittleren KB schalten kann...Feddisch


Greetz



LeonF schrieb:


> Ja eben...
> Wenn man am Nerve AM auf 2-fach umstellt, hat man (zumindest ich und Reese23) dieses Problem. Frag mich nicht, warum. Bei 3-fach habe auch ich dieses Problem nicht.
> Die Kettenlinie ist am AM für 2-fach mit 3-fach Umwerfer wohl einfach schlecht geeignet.
> Ausprobieren, dann schlau posten...
> (Wer Andere Erfahrungen mit dem AM mit 2-fach KB und 3-fach Umwerfer hat, ich wüsste auch gerne eine Lösung für das Problem)


----------



## LeonF (3. November 2011)

schbiker schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab das 2011 AM und vor ca. 2Wochen auf nen Bashguard umgerüstet.
> Ich hab keinerlei Probleme. Kettenblatt runter Bashguard rauf un den Umwerferanschlag so reingeschraubt das ich halt nur bis zum mittleren KB schalten kann...Feddisch
> 
> ...




Na da haste wohl Glück gehabt...


----------



## beetle (11. November 2011)

*hust* 

Canyon hat bald 2 Monat gebraucht um meine defekt eingeschickte Reverb mal in ihr system aufzunehmen. Die Prüfung seitens Canyon steht noch aus. Jetzt muss die noch zu Sportimport. Irgendwie nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend. Eigentlich wünscht man sich als Kunde eine etwas zeitnahere Bearbeitung. Ich hatte mal nach ein paar Wochen angerufen. Man teile mir mit, dass man "überlastet sei". Man würde sich allerdings umgehen um die Angelegenheit kümmern. Das "umgehend" nochmal ein paar wenige Wochen sind, entzieht sich meinem Verständniss und Zeitgefühl für Umgehend.

Warten wir mal ab was da noch so auf mich zukommt. Irgendwie bin ich ein wenig verwunderd und, ich muss sagen, nicht sonderlich von denen ihren Servicezeiten erfreut.

Da die Reverb mir kurz vor einem AX verreckt ist, habe ich mir kurzerhand Ersatz zugelegt. Daher ist auch mein Geduld begründed. Trotzdem... ähmm... ja. Mehr fällt mir zu der Aktion nicht ein.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. November 2011)

Für die lange Wartezeit liest sich dein Text noch ziemlich gefasst. Ich glaube mich würde das nicht so kalt lassen 
Mein Nerve ist jetzt auch schon 6 Wochen bei Canyon und ich warte weiterhin ..


----------



## slowpok (11. November 2011)

Da bin ich ja noch ganz froh mit meinen 4 Wochen. Gabel ist zwar wieder da, funktioniert aber nicht ganz so wie sie soll. 
Der Gabel ist so eingesunken, dass ich die Aufschrift "150mm" nicht mehr lesen kann. Jetzt fehlt mir zwar nicht viel Federweg, aber normal ist das ja nicht.
Bedenklich? 

Der Ärger geht schon wieder weiter mit der Kettenführung von Canyon.
Die hat erstmal 3 Wochen gedauert, dann haben aber die Schrauben gefehlt, welche jetzt nach einer Woche zum Glück auch da sind.
Man sagte mir es hat Probleme bei der Kommissionierung gegeben.

Schade, wollte mir eigentlich das Torque bestellen. Jetzt wirds wohl eher ein yt.


----------



## tommespommes (12. November 2011)

rate ma wie ich zu meiem noton gekommen bin?!?  war auch mal als torque angedacht...


----------



## tommespommes (12. November 2011)

falls einer noch ersatzteile für sein 2010er nerve am braucht... ich hab da noch einiges im petto... mein gecrashter rahmen (delle am oberrohr) wird grad ausgeweidet und verhökert!


----------



## beetle (12. November 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Für die lange Wartezeit liest sich dein Text noch ziemlich gefasst. Ich glaube mich würde das nicht so kalt lassen
> Mein Nerve ist jetzt auch schon 6 Wochen bei Canyon und ich warte weiterhin ..



Was soll ich sonst machen? Ärgern bringt doch nichts. 

Ich wundere mich halt über die unprofessionalität, dass die so lange für eine Eingangsprüfung brauchen. Das so lange zu verschlafen ist schon eine Leistung.


----------



## onkel2306 (12. November 2011)

Hallo - ratet ihr bei 185cm Körpergröße und ca. 86cm Schrittlänge eher zu M oder L beim Nerve am von 2009?


----------



## xTr3Me (12. November 2011)

Das kommt auf deinen Fahrstil an, aber ich würde vermutlich zum L tendieren. Mit 185 bist du meiner Meinung nach einfach zu groß für ein M, auch wenn die Schrittlänge
gerade noch für einen Rahmen in M passen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esprit70 (12. November 2011)

Was ist die vermeindlich bessere Wahl... um im Ruhrpott zu touren, mal in Winterberg ein wenig die Berg runter fahren ;-) vielleicht mal Marathon fahren und bei Zeiten mal von München zum Gardasee zu fahren (die Alpen auf der einen Seite hoch und dann wieder entspannt runter) 

Das XC 9.0 oder AM 9.0


----------



## jaamaa (12. November 2011)

L und wenn du es etwas sportlicher haben willst, dann lieber den Vorbau auf 60-70mm reduzieren.


----------



## LeonF (12. November 2011)

Ja L würde ich auch sagen. M ist für mich (183, SL 82 oder so) schon recht "kompakt"...


----------



## jaamaa (12. November 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Was ist die vermeindlich bessere Wahl... um im Ruhrpott zu touren, mal in Winterberg ein wenig die Berg runter fahren ;-) vielleicht mal Marathon fahren und bei Zeiten mal von München zum Gardasee zu fahren (die Alpen auf der einen Seite hoch und dann wieder entspannt runter)
> 
> Das XC 9.0 oder AM 9.0



Darüber kann man endlos diskutieren....
Ich sag mal so - wenn man keine Rennen fährt, nicht der Erste oben auf dem Berg sein will und ein Kilo mehr kein Problem ist, dann doch das AM. Ein + an Federweg und ein etwas (wenn auch wenig) flacherer Lenkwinkel können nie schaden. 
Ich kenne niemanden der den Kauf eines AM bereut hat, jedoch schon viele die sich anstatt des XC lieber ein AM geholt hätten.


----------



## esprit70 (12. November 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Darüber kann man endlos diskutieren....
> Ich sag mal so - wenn man keine Rennen fährt, nicht der Erste oben auf dem Berg sein will und ein Kilo mehr kein Problem ist, dann doch das AM. Ein + an Federweg und ein etwas (wenn auch wenig) flacherer Lenkwinkel können nie schaden.
> Ich kenne niemanden der den Kauf eines AM bereut hat, jedoch schon viele die sich anstatt des XC lieber ein AM geholt hätten.




das ist doch eine Gute Aussage .. 

Es ist eben super Schwer was zu finden....  Habe in den letzten Tagen das eine oder andere Rad zur Probe gefahren....  Ein Jekyll, fährt sich super... nur die Austattung bei dem Preis ist unterirdisch. 

Daher komme ich dann doch wieder zur Koblenz-Rad-Schmiede!!! Obwohl ein Kilo ist für jemand der sonst nur RR schon viel (für den Kopf) 

Und ist man wirklich so weit hinten dran, wenn man mal ein Rennen fahren will, zu den Jungs mit den 10Kilo CC RC ... Bike´s


----------



## jaamaa (12. November 2011)

Rennen? Keine Ahnung. Hängt ja noch von ander Faktoren ab. Mit einem AM mit RacingRalph bist du schneller unterwegs als mit einem XC mit FatAlberts. Evtl mal beide Probefahren!

Ich bin mit meinem AM genauso den Berg hochgefahren wie andere mit 120mm oder 100mm. Und wenn ich 20 sek später oben war, lag es bestimmt nicht an dem Bike . Was ich aber sagen kann, dass wenn es dann mal runter geht man nicht zwangsläufig schneller ist, aber sicher mehr Spaß hat.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. November 2011)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Hallo - ratet ihr bei 185cm Körpergröße und ca. 86cm Schrittlänge eher zu M oder L beim Nerve am von 2009?



Ich fahre bei 184cm und 87er SL einen M. Wenn man gerne runterfährt und trails surft, dann auf jeden Fall das M. Das L ist recht lang mit 620mm Oberrohr. Auf Dauer wirste damit keinen Spaß haben. Ich bin ein paar Jahre ein Canyon XC in L gefahren und mit 60mm Vorbau. Habs bereut.


----------



## esprit70 (12. November 2011)

@ Sven_Kiel 

aber du fährst damit keine Touren oder so was..  Ich meine ich bin genau so groß und habe nur 3cm längere Beine

Wenn das wirklich passen würde / Sollte, da kann man ja auch das Damen Modell nehmen ;-)


----------



## onkel2306 (12. November 2011)

Danke fuer die vielen Antworten. Speziell gehts um den Rahmen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=436103

Ich möchte damit im nächsten Jahr eine Transalp fahren - ansonsten Singletrails und Quer durchs Land fahrten. Normal bin ich kein soooooo großer Tourenfahrer.


Ich schwanke zwischen Stereo, Pitch - und nun auch dem Canyon. Habe leider nciht so wirklich die möglcihkeiten Probe zu fahren. Der Cube Händler in Halle hat kein Stereo oder Fritzz, die 2 Specialized Händler hatten kein Pitch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. November 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> @ Sven_Kiel
> 
> aber du fährst damit keine Touren oder so was..  Ich meine ich bin genau so groß und habe nur 3cm längere Beine
> 
> Wenn das wirklich passen würde / Sollte, da kann man ja auch das Damen Modell nehmen ;-)



Scherzkeks, das M hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 600 mm..Du musst Dir die Geo schon etwas genauer anschauen. Das ist bei vielen bikes schon ein L (z.B. Cube/Radon)

Insofern kannste damit auch Touren fahren. Letztendlich ist es eine Frage der individuellen Vorlieben und des Fahrstils. Der eine kompakt. Der andere gestreckt. Bin damit schon dieses Jahr die Alpen gerockt. Besser gehts nicht.

Mit einer SL von 87cm ist mir definitiv eine Überstandshöhe beim L von 83 cm = 4 cm Platz zwischen Oberrohr und Klötze zu knapp. Das M hat 5,6 cm...das macht eine Menge aus (Wendigkeit auf dem trail, Hinterrad umsetzen...halt was für technisch verspielte Typen). 

Wenn Du eher Feldwege fährst, dann fahr das L !!

Aus meiner Sicht empfiehlt Canyon aber eher zu große Rahmen bzw. berät nicht ausreichend bezüglich Fahrstil.


----------



## onkel2306 (12. November 2011)

Mir gefällt halt die Farbe auch so gut :-D Ich fahre aber ungern Feldwege - is mir eigentlcih zu langweilig.

War dieses Jahr wieder zum DH in Leogang und Saalbach Hinterglemm. Zum DH hab ich mir wie immer nen Rad ausgeliehen. Aber wenn ich naechstes Jahr wieder dort bin, dann will ich auhc mal nen Tag das neue Rad nehmen - Hackelbergtrail usw. gibt ja ne Menge in der Region. Entspannt den Geldbeutel etwas. 

Diesesjahr hatte ich halt mein "neu" aufgebautes Haibike Fully mit 100mm hinten und 120mm vorn. Und da ging das mit den Trails auch. Nur um dann auch mal die Freeride Strecke in Leogang zu nehmen, ist das nichts.


----------



## LeonF (12. November 2011)

Also der Flying Gangster in Leogang und vor allem Hangman rockt mit dem AM in M!!!   
Also ich (182 und ungefähr 82 SL) finde die kompakte Geometrie sehr angenehm daumen und ich komm auch alles rauf (wg. Oberrohrlänge jetzt). Nur den Sattel muss ich halt recht weit rausziehen (hält sich aber im Rahmen) und man sitzt ein bisschen beengt. Bin aber auch schon längere Touren gefahren und hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## T!ll (12. November 2011)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Hallo - ratet ihr bei 185cm Körpergröße und ca. 86cm Schrittlänge eher zu M oder L beim Nerve am von 2009?



L mit kurzem Vorbau


----------



## esprit70 (12. November 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich - wenn man die Bremse nicht mag beim AM (gemeint ist das 9.0 & 9.0) muss man sie selbst daheim tauschen oder kann man diese auch bei Canyon tauschen lassen.......


----------



## tommespommes (13. November 2011)

bin mit 182cm ein l gefahren, nen 40mm hussefelt vorbau und nen holfeller riser rauf und dann geht das teil schon gut ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (13. November 2011)

18,5 ist L oder M bei Canyon - nehme an M?!


----------



## esprit70 (13. November 2011)

Mal Hand auf Herz. 

Kann man mit ner 2Fach Kurbel (Canyon 9.0X) die Alpen hoch fahren ohne sich die Beinezuverbiegen oder ist das mehr selbstmord.

(abgesehen von den Körperlichen Voraussetzungen sicherlich, welche normal sportlich sind)


----------



## jaamaa (13. November 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Mal Hand auf Herz.
> 
> Kann man mit ner 2Fach Kurbel (Canyon 9.0X) die Alpen hoch fahren ohne sich die Beinezuverbiegen oder ist das mehr selbstmord.
> 
> (abgesehen von den Körperlichen Voraussetzungen sicherlich, welche normal sportlich sind)



Du hast doch auf dem kleinen Blatt vorn die gleiche Übersetzung, ob nun 2-fach oder 3-fach (24/36). Das sollte also kein Problem darstellen. Bin die letzten 2 Jahre mit 2x9 gefahren... völlig ausreichend. Bei 2x10 dürfte es perfekt werden.


----------



## esprit70 (13. November 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Du hast doch auf dem kleinen Blatt vorn die gleiche Übersetzung, ob nun 2-fach oder 3-fach (24/36). Das sollte also kein Problem darstellen. Bin die letzten 2 Jahre mit 2x9 gefahren... völlig ausreichend. Bei 2x10 dürfte es perfekt werden.



Danke für die Info....    werde dann mal versuchen nun das richtige Modell für mich zu finden....

Beim 9.0X gefallen mir die Bremsen besser als beim 9.0  Aber sind die Hans Dampf Reifen was für Waldautobahnen!!! Wäre da nicht was anders besser 

Vom Gewicht sollte beide Setze fast gleich sein. Also vom 9.0 und 9.0X (wenn ich das richtig gegoogelt habe)


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. November 2011)

Kann mich da nur anschliessen.
AM is die bessere Wahl und das (meiner Meinung nach) kompettere Bike.
Ich fahr mit meinem AM gemütliche Touren mit der "besseren Hälfte", flowige Touren u.a. mit viel Höhenmeter gekraxel mit den Jungs bis hin zu Endurotouren und Parks.




jaamaa schrieb:


> Rennen? Keine Ahnung. Hängt ja noch von ander Faktoren ab. Mit einem AM mit RacingRalph bist du schneller unterwegs als mit einem XC mit FatAlberts. Evtl mal beide Probefahren!
> 
> Ich bin mit meinem AM genauso den Berg hochgefahren wie andere mit 120mm oder 100mm. Und wenn ich 20 sek später oben war, lag es bestimmt nicht an dem Bike . Was ich aber sagen kann, dass wenn es dann mal runter geht man nicht zwangsläufig schneller ist, aber sicher mehr Spaß hat.


----------



## bakerman (14. November 2011)

Morgen,

hätte mal eine Frage, wie verhält sich das Nerve Am beim Uphill ?
Bin bis jetzt ein Specialized Stumpjumper, Cube Stereo und Liteville 301
gefahren.  Beim Stumpjumper und Cube sitzt man hinten in den Dämpfer rein bzw finde es recht hecklastig. Liteville fährt sich super bergauf bin es jetzt 4 Jahre gefahren und will mal was neues ausprobieren. Außerdem in gehobener Ausstattung zu teuer.

Gruß Joachim


----------



## esprit70 (14. November 2011)

bakerman schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> hätte mal eine Frage, wie verhält sich das Nerve Am beim Uphill ?
> Bin bis jetzt ein Specialized Stumpjumper, Cube Stereo und Liteville 301
> ...




Wenn du zufrieden bist. Erneuere doch einfach dein Liteville . Vielleicht neu Lackieren lassen und dergleichen.


----------



## knackundback (14. Dezember 2011)

Moin...

Wollte mal das Thema aus der Versenkung holen  

Hab neue Teile erstanden und wollte dies mal hier preisgeben,egal obs jemanden interessiert... 

Neuer Lenker : 
Syncros AM 25 2014 710mm

Neue Pedale :
Syncros Meathook Pedal rot

Neue Griffe :
Race Face Sniper Lock-On Lenkergriffe rot

Werde ich gleich mal montieren...
Fotos folgen dann auch!

Grüße 

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didjah (18. Dezember 2011)

Ja mach ma fotos- würd mich interessieren^^


----------



## Talon (18. Dezember 2011)

Hey hab mal ne Frage. Fährt von euch jemand das AM mit 1x9 oder 1x10?
?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

hab auch ne Frage... und zwar möchte in das Tapered Steuerohr mit original Tapered Steuersatz gerne eine Gabel mit 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft einbauen. Gibt es da einen Adapter für die untere Schale? Hat einer ne Idee?

Danke!


----------



## un1e4shed (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja gibts es.... Canyon hat das Nerve AM 5.0 von 2010 mit einer RS Revelation mit 1 1/8 Zoll Gabelschaft ausgeliefert. Als Konus wurde eben ein so ein 1,5 Zoll Konus verbaut,(wegen  tapered)  wobei das kein Adapter ist, sondern ein eigenständiger Konus der eben zum Steuersatz passt. D.h. am besten mal bei Canyon anrufen, die können dir bestimmt den richtigen verkaufen bzw. empfehlen.


----------



## tommespommes (19. Dezember 2011)

oder auf der acros hp nachschaun... die ham 2010 deren steuersätze verbaut...


----------



## sugarbiker (20. Dezember 2011)

detlefracing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab auch ne Frage... und zwar mÃ¶chte in das Tapered Steuerohr mit original Tapered Steuersatz gerne eine Gabel mit 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft einbauen. Gibt es da einen Adapter fÃ¼r die untere Schale? Hat einer ne Idee?
> 
> Danke!



wurde schon mal diskutiert...

du brauchst den passenden Gabelkonus fÃ¼r 9,90â¬ bei Canyon


----------



## detlefracing (20. Dezember 2011)

hey super, vielen dank!


----------



## un1e4shed (2. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute!
diese Kurbel am Nerve AM 2010 dürfte passen oder?
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Turbine-Kurbeln-22-32-44T-9-spd-Mod-2011.html


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Januar 2012)

Beachte dass die resultierende Kettenlinie auch passen muss!

Ob die Kurbel passt kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## un1e4shed (2. Januar 2012)

Da ist was dran  äh die Kurbeln haben ne Kettenline von 50-52mm (spacerbar). Was brauch ich denn fürs Nerve AM, weiss das war?


----------



## tommespommes (2. Januar 2012)

das siehste im manual vom umwerfer (shimano tech docs)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommespommes (2. Januar 2012)

die rf manuals sind aber auch extrem brauchbar, findste auf der hp von denen. sollten definitiv passen. findste mit sicherheit auch direkt mit den guten rf-lagern. schau ma bei crc! da hab ich mir letztens die respond mit lagern zu nem juten preis geschossen!!!


----------



## un1e4shed (2. Januar 2012)

tommespommes schrieb:


> das siehste im manual vom umwerfer (shimano tech docs)



danke erledigt


----------



## un1e4shed (4. Januar 2012)

Hm... Habe vorab schonmal die Anleitung auf der Website von Race Face gelesen. Aber nirgends steht, mit wieviel NM die Lagerschalen angezogen werden müssen! Weiss das wer?


----------



## un1e4shed (7. Januar 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Hm... Habe vorab schonmal die Anleitung auf der Website von Race Face gelesen. Aber nirgends steht, mit wieviel NM die Lagerschalen angezogen werden müssen! Weiss das wer?



Na, niemand eine Idee?


----------



## tommespommes (7. Januar 2012)

shimano will 30-50nm... das müsste passen. hab nen schlüssel, keine nuss, daher kann ich das drehmoment eh nicht ablesen... ordentlich handwarm anziehen, dann passt dat. nur nicht zu fest druffprügeln.... die dinger müssen irgendwann auch wieder runter. aber zimperlich musste auch net sein.


----------



## tommespommes (7. Januar 2012)

und ordentlich montagepaste verwenden!!! dann backen die auch net fest....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (7. Januar 2012)

tommespommes schrieb:


> shimano will 30-50nm... das müsste passen. hab nen schlüssel, keine nuss, daher kann ich das drehmoment eh nicht ablesen... ordentlich handwarm anziehen, dann passt dat. nur nicht zu fest druffprügeln.... die dinger müssen irgendwann auch wieder runter. aber zimperlich musste auch net sein.



ok danke


----------



## un1e4shed (9. Januar 2012)

tommespommes schrieb:


> und ordentlich montagepaste verwenden!!! dann backen die auch net fest....



Hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert und sieht super aus 



http://www.directupload.net


----------



## tommespommes (9. Januar 2012)

langsam vermisse ich meins . naja, bald sind alle teile vertickt dann wird n neues bike aufgebaut. war aber definitiv n sehr gutes bike!!! der nächste rahmen wird aber was massiver. coladosen gehen einfach zu schnell kaputt. wenn einer nen gebeulten rahmen zum ausschlachten braucht kanner sich ja melden.


----------



## sugarbiker (4. März 2012)

Hallo,
wer noch einen 2010er AM8 - DT SWISS 1800SL Laufradsatz günstig haben möchte - ich habe meinen im bikemarkt zum Verkauf stehen....


----------



## Linse23 (21. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre ein 2010er Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 HS. Jetzt möchte ich die Hammerschmidt abbauen und durch eine herkömmliche SLX oder XT Kurbel ersetzen. Wenn ich richtig liege, brauche ich dazu:

- Kurbelsatz
- Innenlager
- Umwerfer
- Shifter (3-fach)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Umwerfer (es soll ein SLX oder XT sein) ich benötige und welche Kurbelgarnitur und Innenlager zu verbauen ist (Kettenlinie)?

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe


----------



## xTr3Me (21. März 2012)

Brauchst nen E-Type Umwerfer und Kurbelgarnitur kannst dir ja selbst aussuchen. Willst du 2-fach fahren für größere Bodenfreiheit? Du könntest auch gleich auf 2x10 umrüsten und dann mit Bashguard fahren, das würde ich machen. 
Der Shifter muss eben zum gewählten System passen, also ob 9-fach oder 10-fach. Man kann 3fach Shifter für den Umwerfer auch verwenden, selbst wenn man nur 2-fach vorne fährt. 
Ich hatte damals:
SLX-Kurbel 2010 mit 2-fach 22-32 und Raceface Bashguard
Hollowtech II Innenlager
Umwerfer XT
Shifter SLX 3 fach


----------



## Linse23 (21. März 2012)

Danke für die Hinweise.
Auf 2x10 möchte ich nicht umbauen, aber der Gedanke mit 2-fach und Bashguard ist gut. Denke, dass eine SLX Kompo ausreichend ist. Muss ich beim Innenlagerkauf etwas beachten? Länge?


----------



## un1e4shed (21. März 2012)

Linse23 schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise.
> Auf 2x10 möchte ich nicht umbauen, aber der Gedanke mit 2-fach und Bashguard ist gut. Denke, dass eine SLX Kompo ausreichend ist. Muss ich beim Innenlagerkauf etwas beachten? Länge?




73 mm


----------



## jaamaa (21. März 2012)

Linse23 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre ein 2010er Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 HS. Jetzt möchte ich die Hammerschmidt abbauen und durch eine herkömmliche SLX oder XT Kurbel ersetzen. Wenn ich richtig liege, brauche ich dazu:
> 
> ...



Schaltwerk und Kette nicht zu vergessen, falls ShortCage!

Edit: Erledigt! Laut Katalog ist es doch ein SRAM X.0 LongCage


----------



## Spacer999 (30. März 2012)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage....

ich hab nen AM 6.0 und da sind ja diese billigen Griffe dran die andauernd verrutschen. Kann ich die einfach abziehen und LockOn Griffe drauf machen? Oder muss dass dann nen spezieller Lenker sein? 

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommespommes (30. März 2012)

nee, passt!!! weg mit dem dreck und die guten lock ons druff!!! die hier taugen was http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=60&products_id=436 guter preis und bequemer griff großer griff (es sei denn du hast kinderhände oder willst trixen). n paar ersatzgummis dazu und du hast erstma was länger ruhe mit dem thema.


----------



## xTr3Me (30. März 2012)

es gibt noch die odi rogue, syntace moto, acros a-grip.. die rogue hab ich mir gestern bestellt.


----------



## sugarbiker (1. April 2012)

Hallo AM-Piloten,
hab in meinen Rucksäcken noch zwei Schaltauge Nr. 16 gefunden, gebe die günstig ab (bikemarkt)


----------



## boarder87 (16. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand eine Reverb an seinem AM und kann seine Zug Verlegung mir mal zeigen.
So ein Bild von ein und ausgefahrenem Zustand wäre Top dass ich mal sehen kann, wie groß die Schlaufe ist. Wäre euch sehr dankbar


----------



## psyeuder (17. Mai 2012)

schaut bei mir so aus:












bin damit bisher gut gefahren.


----------



## boarder87 (17. Mai 2012)

wenn sie abgesenkt ist...streift die Leitung dann nicht an der Wippe oder klemmt sich zwischen Rahmen und Wippe?


----------



## psyeuder (18. Mai 2012)

diese befürchtung hatte ich anfangs auch und dachte das ich den spalt zwischen rahmen und wippe irgendwie verkleinern muß.

wenn ich sie abgeseckt habe liegt die leitung zwar auf: 




...aber wenn der hinterbau eingefedert ist klemmt da nix:


----------



## boarder87 (18. Mai 2012)

Danke psyeuder für die Bilder. War mir eine große Hilfe.Jetzt sollte die Reverb nur noch billiger werden...380/30,9 ist irgendwie die teuerste


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Mai 2012)

ich hab eine vom strive übrig, aber ich weiß die länge nicht, durchmesser würde aber passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (19. Mai 2012)

Heute mein erster defekt: Schaltzug hinten ist gerissen. Miese Qualität das alles bei Canyon 
Nein, bin erstaunt, keinerlei Probleme soweit. Bremsbeläge müssen mal wieder neu, aber sonst noch alles top in Schuss. So muss das sein!


----------



## mohlo (20. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem Nerve AM (2011) sah es so "ab Werk" aus:


----------



## derrjan (9. Mai 2013)

Servus,

ich hätte noch eine Frage bzw. Anregung zum Thema Reverb. Ist es nicht möglich die Leitung im Rohr zu verlegen? Meine Idee wäre, die Auslassöffung im unteren Rahmenbereich aufzubohren und dadurch die Leitung zuverlegen?

Was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Spacer999 (10. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute! 

Ich will an meinem AM6.0 den dÃ¤mpfer wechseln. Der alte wippt nur noch. 
KÃ¶nnt ihr mir da einen empfehlen? Einer der evtl nen Tick strammer ist. 

Den alten zu toxaholics zu schicken isses mir nicht wert. Da leg ich lieber 100â¬ drauf und hab nen neuen. 

WÃ¤re dankbar fÃ¼r Infos! 

GruÃ


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Juli 2013)

DafÃ¼r passt der DÃ¤mpfer dann hinterher 
Kannst ja noch mehr verÃ¤ndern lassen als nur die Wirkung von PP.

Ansonsten kannst du nur den Boostvalvedruck Ã¤ndern lassen, das sollte "nur" um die 50â¬ kosten.


----------



## Spacer999 (10. Juli 2013)

Aber ich bin halt min 2-3 Wochen ohne bike :-( hätte gedacht dasses da paar alternativen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (11. Juli 2013)

Kannst ja auch einen ErsatzdÃ¤mpfer kaufen, irgendwas gÃ¼nstigeres fÃ¼r <100â¬.


----------



## Spacer999 (11. Juli 2013)

Hast dafür vielleicht nen Tipp?

Würde mir dann so nen günstigen holen und nachm Service vom rp23 wieder bei eBay verscheppern 

Danke!


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Juli 2013)

Schau doch einfach im Bikemarkt was es da gibt. Desto geringer der Preis und desto günstiger desto weniger Verlust wirst du machen.


----------



## Spacer999 (11. Juli 2013)

Hi, 

also hab mir den jetzt gerade mal gÃ¼nstig raus gesucht. Findest neu fÃ¼r <200â¬. Der Service kostet ~150â¬. 

Also kauf ich mir jetzt lieber nen neuen und verschepper den alten bei ebay, is wohl der beste Deal. 

Woher bekomme ich denn die EinbaumaÃe/LÃ¤nge wo ich brauch? 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Spacer999 (11. Juli 2013)

Habs weiter vorn im thread gefunden. Auf 190*51 fällt die Wahl


----------



## jaamaa (12. Juli 2013)

Ich finde der Fox passt da schon ganz gut. 
Wie wäre es mit einer Service Alternative...  genauso gut, günstiger und vor allem schneller als Tox. Ist bei uns  um die Ecke...  bisher nur Positives gehört. 
http://www.gripconcept.com


Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Sera (12. Juli 2013)

Oder auch
http://www.flatout-suspension.de/

Hatte schon Dämpfer und Gabel dort, beides Top und schnell zurückgekommen.


----------



## Spacer999 (12. Juli 2013)

Hab mir jetzt nen Monarch 4.2 fÃ¼r 99â¬ neu + inkl. Einbaumaterial geschossen. 

Wenn mich der Ã¼berzeugt wird der RP23 verkauft. Wenn nicht kommt er zum Service  

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Spacer999 (6. September 2013)

Ich mal wieder... 

Also der Monarch verrichtet tadellos seine arbeit! Vom Gefühl her war der RP23 nie so gut wie jetzt der Monarch... kann natürlich auch täuschen weil der RP23 am Schluss nimmer ganz iO war. 

Andere Frage... will jetzt die Avid Elixier5 gegen die Shimano Saint tauschen. Hat das AM2010 PM6 oderPM7 Aufnahmen?

Danke für die Info! 

Gruß
Markus


----------

